# Eldar RUMORS



## MadCowCrazy

Predictions Section

Eldar Rumoured Release
June 2013

New Eldar Codex Information
Author: 
State: Everything is done

New Eldar Rules
Additional rules for allying Eldar with Dark Eldar

Units requiring a guide (wraithguard , wraithlord) no longer sit idle when out side range and rolling a 1. Instead they can make a move towards a warlock or other guide. Engaging these units in cc while they are outside their guides range will have penalties, treat as WS1, I1. However, guides will have "buffs" they can give. Reroll to hit, bonus save, etc.

HQ
Autarchs take Paths. These represent completed paths they have walked and are tied to the various aspects. By taking a path you make the respective aspect warrior a troop choice (the exception are reapers who just become scoring)

-Seer councils have brotherhood of psykers (the farseers still cast their own abilities in addition, but two farseers together cast more than 2 farseers separately)

-Warlocks improve deny the witch

Elite
Howling Banshees
-New special rule that influence how howling banshees interact in combat.

Troop
Guardians
-Points reduction
-Upgraded to Storm Guardians

Dedicated Transport

Fast Attack

Heavy Support

Special Characters

New Special Characters
2 new special characters

New Eldar Units
2 New flyers

New tank on falcon chassis 

The Avatar of the Young King
Completely new design, much smaller, only as large as a wraithguard, set of aspect armour where every piece is spread out and connected by a body of magma, looks like an fire/earth elemental clad in a suit of armour, dire avenger helm with fire from the eyes and half burnt helm crest, floats and torso pose looks like vader during his Noooo scream, hands are armored, blood is dripping from the left, the right is molten and transformed into a blade.

Eldar Spirit Warrior
wraithlord-war walker mix, trygon base, running bird legs with hooves, huge scaled torso, a dozen poles extend from the back (like wraithlord but three times as much), left forearm replaced with massive lance, right hand holds extra handle on lance shaft or a three pronged swastika blade. Lower back, left shoulder and part of the left arm are concealed by an impressive cloak, head is surrounded by scaled armour plating, large gem at the front, doesn’t bend upward towards the end but downward, whole model leans forward, chest can be opened, female pilot inside. 

Model Releases
New plastic Vyper
New plastic Guardian box incorporating Storm and Battle Guardians

plastic Warpspiders/Everguard
plastic Skycharriots/Shining Spears
plastic Phantomwatcher - these might be the shadow spectres?
plastic Jetbikes
plastic Wraithguard/Cataphracts


plastic flyer combi-kit -Crossbow shape, two canopies, one fin. The main variant has some lances and a large dorsal distort cannon. Other variant has extra downward/sideway thrusters

plastic Phoenix Lord Niadhau - For Shining Spears, appears to be on a Vyper jetbike.

plastic webway gate

resin box Avatar

resin Black Warden - The Black Warden looks like an female Autarch. She has a shurikencatapult and a feathered guardian helm with an eye on it.

resin Dire Avenger Xentarch - Appears to be a new English name for Exarch?

resin Howling Banshee Xentarch

resin Fire Dragon Xentarch

resin Striking Scorpion Xentarch

resin box Dragon Riders

resin box Eldritch Raiders - They look like guardians but have no helms and wear scarfs around the lower head and swashbuckle belts. They are very individually equipped, have all sorts blades, pistols and/or rifles. (potentially Storm Guardians?)

resin box Halcones Cazadores

resin Warlock


----------



## MadCowCrazy

DD/MM/YYYY
19/05/2013
We have some pictures from the WD out, I threw 1 into Photoshop to see if I could clean it up a little.

These 2 are photoshopped by me as I tried to make them a bit clearer
















Originals

















21/05/2013
Some more photos that are popping up on the internet:









































































































22/05/2013
Some photos from 3++:


















































13/05/2013
BOLS have posted some weapon stats
Source


> Word has reached us of two divergent schools of though for the latest codex shuriken family, and the jury is still out on which one was ultimately selected. Both are highly divergent from the short-ranged 12" S:4 AP:5 Assault 2 weapon we have now (oh those poor, poor Guardians). Here we go folks:
> 
> OPTION A: The Bane of Flesh
> 
> Shuriken Pistol 12" S:4 AP5 Pistol, Fleshbane
> Shuriken Catapult 18" S:4 AP5 Assault 2, Fleshbane
> Dire Avenger Shuriken Catapult 24" S:4 AP:5 Assault 2, Fleshbane
> Shuriken Cannon 24" S:6 AP:5 Assault 3, Fleshbane
> Shuriken Shreiker Cannon 24" S:6 AP:5 Assault 3, Fleshbane, Poison(4+), Pinning
> 
> OPTION B: The Rain of Shuriken
> 
> Shuriken Pistol 12" S:4 AP5 Pistol
> Shuriken Catapult 18" S:4 AP5 Salvo2/4
> Dire Avenger Shuriken Catapult 24" S:4 AP:5 Salvo 2/4
> Shuriken Cannon 24" S:6 AP:5 Salvo 3/6
> Shuriken Shreiker Cannon 24" S:6 AP:5 Salvo 3/6, Poison(4+), Pinning


06/05/2013
Some more Eldar rumours
Source


> The Dark Reaper Exarch regains a classic weapon option from the days of yore. HINT, HINT - it involves skulls and chain.
> 
> Aspect Warriors are moving to plastic using the "combo-unit" dual-build format GW has moved to of late. We'll leave it up to you to guess which aspects could be paired off into combo-kit boxes with differing heads/weapon options.
> 
> The new Eldar flyer is quite curved in nature, with sweeping lines all about. A real head turner.
> 
> The new Eldar "big kit" is a wraith construct that shares numerous design cues with the current War Walker - but much larger. A "virtual" beast...
> 
> Eldar keep thier distance from Tau from an overall design theme. They will be the masters of maneuver and outright speed. Look for multiple options and units types for jetbikes including up-armored and even faster versions. Jetbikes as a family may well become the staple hallmark of the army. They will come in multiple flavors with both anti-personnel and anti-armor types.
> 
> FOC wise, look for a whole lot of jumping about of units between the HEAVY SUPPORT, FAST ATTACK, and ELITES slots. There will be difficult player decisions to be made in those areas.


25/04/2013
Some more Eldar info
Source


> via neko
> *I'm sorry, I thought I'd also mentioned this previously. I'll also confirm that we're getting our pointy-eared friends in June
> 
> via 75hastings69
> This has been up here before, but I figured it was worth repeating this morning.
> *Eldar, new flier, characters and a new uber wraith guard thingy.
> 
> *there's a huge wraith guard construct type thing (similar to tau) IIRC it has two builds (shooty & cc), also IIRC the actual wraith guard have some kind of CC build option.
> stahly
> 
> *we will see updated jetbikes for the Eldar release and/or plastic Wraithguard?


22/04/2013
More Eldar rumours
Source


> via an anonymous source
> I can confirm the new jetbike is awesome and looks very similar to DE one with the rider leaning forward more, a larger engine beneath/behind the rider.
> 
> the fighter is also similar to DE apart from weapon and slight changes to wing and nose shape, I'm lead to belive there are multi options to the fighters weapon systems, being shrieken cannons, , scatter laser, distortion cannon the last I may be wrong, as some sort bomb I believe is a distortion bomb is rumoured as an option


Source


> via Stickmonkey from the Faeit 212 inbox
> Stickmonkey here again, Fwiw, I reported this along time ago so im not sure how valid it still is.
> 
> Eldar were supposedly getting the following:
> 
> New tank chassis, 2 builds, between falcon and cobra in size, one build had transport capacity and some type of melta or flame based weapon (fusion cannon iirc) the other build was essentially a flakk cannon, but not the same as the fw firestorm, bigger tl guns.
> 
> There was a new avatar sculpt but im pretty sure that ended up being a designer test seen at GD
> 
> Wraithguard get a plastic box with new weapon variants. Lots of rumors of dial build, but nothing i've heard enough of to know what's true.
> 
> Heavy rumors of new jetbikes, building guardian and shining spears.
> 
> However, it seems to be a trend not to release too many rehash boxes. If we got wraithguard, jetbikes, and an avatar all in this release, well Ill be broke and need new shorts.
> 
> Rumors have pointed to a new farseer model, and thats all but confirmed by your recent post.
> 
> The bomber and fighter do not share a box from everything I've heard. The fighter is "very" similar to the nightwing, except for the wing shape. One of the two is rumored to use some form of distortion weapon, be it bomb or missiles i dont know.
> 
> Rumors of a new aspect exist, the word i've heard is this has something to do with wraith constructs, but really even that is too vague.
> 
> I know others have said there is a large wraith construct, but none of my sources are backing this now, fwiw.
> 
> For the release there are two new aspect exarch or p lord (not sure which) sculpts in finecast, and one named hq, these are all new scuplts, but could be old characters.
> 
> Ive been told guardians are getting a new box to make them and storm guardians. Again, i cant believe wed get so many redone plastics. But it makes sense on its own.
> 
> So to boil it down, from the new new dept could be 2 flyers, a dual build tank, a new large walker/mc, a few blisters, and a new aspect.
> 
> Then on top of that old models getting plastics.
> 
> Its just way too much for a release, so what will stick and what wont?


21/04/2013
Lots of new Eldar info came out this week.








Put together it will look something like this
Source









Source


> via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox
> Eldar are indeed coming.
> 
> Path system has been revamped. Autarchs take paths that are now fixed in point cost (before they became more expensive the more you took) but do not make their aspect troops.
> 
> Instead it allows corresponding aspects to be taken as compulsory troops.
> 
> Ergo, the Path of the Striking Scorpions would allow you to take up to two striking scorpions as troops.
> 
> If you also took the path of Swooping Hawks you could take up to two Swooping Hawks as troops or one and one.
> 
> Guardians are a lot cheaper and have more options for special weapons.
> 
> New transport for dire avengers / weapon platform (with no transport capacity).
> 
> And lots of new goodies.
> 
> If tau are the long range shooting army, eldar are a mix with potential units in short, mid and long range
> 
> Long range comes almost exclusively from heavy support, however so you need to create a mix it seems.
> 
> Aspects are still hyper focused and saw a very small decrease in points except fire dragons.


8/04/2013

Source


> via an Anonymous Source from the Faeit 212 inbox
> Just read your report with your new elder army.
> 
> A couple notes that you might find interesting:
> As of 03/01/2013
> 
> - Autarchs take Paths. These represent completed paths they have walked and are tied to the various aspects. By taking a path you make the respective aspect warrior a troop choice (the exception are reapers who just become scoring)
> 
> - Overall point cost reduction (guardians see it the most, aspect warriors see it the least, but are instead a fair margin better with only a minor cost decrease for two of the schools).
> 
> - new special rule that influence how howling banshees interact in combat. It's current iteration really makes them feel like glass cannons that are amazing at what they're designed to do.
> 
> -Seer councils have brotherhood of psykers (the farseers still cast their own abilities in addition, but two farseers together cast more than 2 farseers separately)
> 
> - in general, aspect warriors are hyper focused and hyper successful if used properly
> - No new aspect
> - 2 new flyers
> - lots of units get access to skyfire
> - new tank (on falcon chasis)
> - Avatar is buffed a lot
> - Two new special characters
> - exarchs are all really good in duels in different ways
> - farseers are still awesome psykers
> - warlocks improve deny the witch.
> - falcon/wave serpent point reduction
> - way to make some of the craftworld specific lists
> - additional rules for allying with dark eldar
> - expanded fluff on the war in heaven






> Via Stickmonkey
> 
> 
> I have some very early Eldar rumors. First let me start with a very clear disclaimer:
> 
> THESE ARE EARLY RUMORS, CODEX ELDAR IS RUMORED MID TO LATE 2013! I EXPECT MUCH OF THIS TO CHANGE OR EVOLVE FROM WHAT I AM HEARING TODAY!
> 
> Ok, very small list, so on to what Im hearing:
> 
> Aspects all have a way to move to troops. However, some are limited to one unit only. The phoenix Lords are NOT this mechanism supposedly.
> 
> Guardians have a slight points reduction.
> 
> Tanks ( night spinner, fire prism, falcon) have a point reduction.
> 
> Transports are about the same cost.
> 
> Storm guardians are an upgrade of normal guardians.
> 
> Rumor those units requiring a guide (wraithguard , wraithlord) longer sit idle when out side range and rolling a 1. Instead they can make a move towards a warlock or other guide. Engaging these units in cc while they are outside their guides range will have penalties, treat as ws 1, i 1. However, guides will have "buffs" they can give. Reroll to hit, bonus save, etc. (To me this sounds suspiciously like changes to nids and the tervigon)





> via Romanus (note:A little extra salt here)
> 
> 
> heard that they have played with Wave serpents Energy Shields becoming weaker, in that they loose there negative effects against melta etc. Still these are playtesting rumors at this stage so subject to a huge variable of change.
> 
> From what I have heard and from other sources around the interwebs the first wave for Eldar would look like:
> 
> Flyer - Possibly with 2nd wave flyer release (supposedly related to the large vehicle chassis), I have also heard it is the Nightwing but this would contradict what GW has been saying lately that there wouldn't be anymore direct ports from FW
> 
> New Plastic Jetbikes (seen Games Day 2010)
> New Plastic Vyper
> Larger Vehicle Chassis
> Guardian Box incorporating Storm and Battle guardians???
> Finecast characters
> 
> I know that Eldar are being worked on at the moment, but its mostly throwing around Ideas and seeing how they work. I'm not 100% sure on the design sequence that GW follows but this would seem pretty prelim to me. I know that this has been going on for around six months so far, with some pretty nifty ideas being tried. Thats all I'll say on the matter though





> Eldargal jumps in to say:
> 
> 
> New Avatar sculpt
> New Falcon variants
> Entirely new vehicle
> New jetbikes and vyper jetbike models
> New character sculpts, new special character(s) and new SC sculpts
> New versions of Aspect warriors, similar to current models but 'more dynamic'





> via Kirby
> 
> plastic Warpspiders/Everguard
> plastic Skycharriots/Shining Spears
> plastic Phantomwaechter - these might be the shadow spectres?
> plastic Jetbikes
> plastic Wraithguard/Cataphracts
> plastic flyer combi-kit - The flyer is pretty large and has a crossbow shape, two canopies, one fin. The main variant on the cover has some lances and a large dorsal distort cannon. The other variant has extra downward/sideway thrusters, but I don’t remember if it has a different weapon loadout.
> plastic phoenix lord niadhau - For Shining Spears, appears to be on a Vyper jetbike.
> plastic webway gate
> resin box Avatar
> resin Black Warden - The Black Warden looks like an female Autarch. She has a shurikencatapult and a feathered guardian helm with an eye on it.
> resin Dire Avenger Xentarch - Appears to be a new English name for Exarch?
> resin Howling Banshee Xentarch
> resin Fire Dragon Xentarch
> resin Striking Scorpion Xentarch
> resin box Dragon Riders
> resin box Eldritch Raiders - They look like guardians but have no helms and wear scarfs around the lower head and swashbuckle belts. They are very individually equipped, have all sorts blades, pistols and/or rifles. (potentially Storm Guardians?)
> resin box Halcones Cazadores
> resin Warlock
> 
> No talk at all regarding schedule or rules. This is simply a listing of what boxes were sighted. Some of those names are odd, but some of you Europeans with the German, etc versions of the Eldar codex may be able to help us out.





> More Via Kirby.
> 
> The Avatar of the Young King
> 
> Completely new design, much smaller, only as large as a wraithguard, set of aspect armour where every piece is spread out and connected by a body of magma, looks like an fire/earth elemental clad in a suit of armour, dire avenger helm with fire from the eyes and half burnt helm crest, floats and torso pose looks like vader during his Noooo scream, hands are armored, blood is dripping from the left, the right is molten and transformed into a blade.
> 
> Eldar Spirit Warrior
> 
> wraithlord-war walker mix, trygon base, running bird legs with hooves, huge scaled torso, a dozen poles extend from the back (like wraithlord but three times as much), left forearm replaced with massive lance, right hand holds extra handle on lance shaft or a three pronged swastika blade. Lower back, left shoulder and part of the left arm are concealed by an impressive cloak, head is surrounded by scaled armour plating, large gem at the front, doesn’t bend upward towards the end but downward, whole model leans forward, chest can be opened, female pilot inside.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

22/05/2013:
From the June White Dwarf, curtosy of 3++:



> -First off, the Windrider Jetbikes are the exact same, just re-packaged into a bigger product.
> 
> - Dire Avengers are the same be down-packaged.
> 
> - Both flyers are Fast Attack - Hemlock Wraithfighter with two Heavy D-scythes and mindshock (advertised to work together and make units flee and kill infantry dead) and Crimson Hunter (which was upgraded to an Exarch - described as Fighter Ace upgrade) which has two Bright Lances and a Pulse Laser.
> 
> - Wraithknight - can take two arm weapons and two shoulder mounts (normal heavy weapons). Scatter Lasers or Wraithknight has Laser Lock - twin-linked weapons after initial weapon hit. Suncannons are the advertised S6 AP2 heavy 3 blasts.
> 
> - Wraithknight is apparently "incredibly fast."
> 
> - Psychic powers are rolled for. Fortune Doom and Guide still exist.
> 
> - Units are still "role specific."
> 
> - Battle Driven - Shoot then Run
> 
> - Quicken is a psychic power which "helps assault units get into assault faster."
> 
> - Avatar still has Fearless bubble and Fleet.
> 
> - The Wave Serpent has something called a Serpent Field - an offensive weapon.
> 
> - Author: Phil Kirby
> 
> - Randomly generate psychic powers- Primaris is Guide (Fate) and Conceal/Reveal (Battle) which provides or removes Shrouding.
> 
> - Wraithknight is an MC (wounds are talked about regarding it, not Hull Points)
> 
> - Wraightknight has access to Heavy Wraithcannons
> 
> - Adam Troke helped with fluff (is this the new thing? 2 people tackling books to get them done faster? Who knows?)
> 
> - No idea if Battle Driven allows you to run then shoot (the WD doesn't say)
> 
> - Fire Dragons and Dire Avengers were used in the Battle Report. Fire Dragons seem to be the same as before.
> 
> - AUD Price list:
> 
> 
> 
> AUD prices:
> $83 codex
> $125 Wraithknight
> $185 battleforce
> $76 flyer
> $55 wraithguard
> $50 jetbikes
> $55 dire avengers
> $22 farseer
> $28 spiritseer
> $28 ranger SC
> $10 psychic cards
> 
> 
> 
> - Army List from the Battle report:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar of Khaine
> Farseer w/Spear, Mastery Level 3 (choose three powers)
> Warlock w/Mastery Level 1 (chosoe one power) and by choose I mean rolled for
> 
> 5x Dragons w/Wave Serpent (twin-linked starcannons)
> 5x Wraithblades
> 
> 10x DA w/Exarch, Powerweapon Shimmershield
> 10x DA w/Exarch, Powerweapon Shimmershield, Wave serpent (twin-linked brightlances)
> 6x Jetbikes w/2x Shuriken Cannons
> 
> Hemlock Wraithfihter
> Crimson Hunter w/Exarch
> 
> Wraithlord w/Brightlance Ghostglaive
> Wraithknight w/suncannon, shattershield, 2x scatter lasers
> 
> About 2000 pts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Guide is friendly unit now - 24" range.
> 
> - Conceal/reveal - psyker gains shrouded; enemy unit within 18" loses stealth + shrouded.
> 
> - Executioner- Focussed Witchfire that hits a model 3 times at the farseer's S with Fleshbane AP-. If the model dies it goes on to the next one with 2 hits, if it dies then another with 1. If the Farseer gets to pick the 1st model hit he can also pick the 2nd and 3rd.
> 
> - Descructor/Renewal (Battle)
> S5 AP4 template + soulblaze which causes more soulblaze
> 18" regeneration of a wound (can't revive dead models)
> 
> - Jetbikes are Troops. Wraithguard I think are Troops with Spiritseer.
> 
> - Warp Spiders have battle focus (MIGHT be "Battle Driven", was not easilly made out), hit & run, fleet and the ancient thing.
> 
> - Dark Reapers have ancient thing, slow and purposeful, missiles, reaper rangefinder
> 
> - Crimson Hunters are the red Aspect Warrior fighter jets with a Pulse Laser and two Bright Lances. They can take an Exarch upgrade.
> 
> - Ghostglaive is a CC weapon, looks like a new name for the wraithblade.
Click to expand...

From 40k Global:



> *New Eldar Codex, ahoy!*
> 
> With the new Eldar Codex yuo can do what....? Alledgedly!
> *\'Like\'* and read on...
> 
> 
> *Runes of Warding:*
> 
> Now adds +2 to your deny the witch role. Well if this is true what a huge difference we will see to the game. No longer will people be able to ally in a cheap anti-psyker that completely ruins your opponents chances of casting. Expect to see a rise in Monstrous creature heavy builds as well as tzeentch&aofc;horrors. The rune priest will firmly become King of the anti psyker.
> &nzc;nbsp;
> *Ancient Doom:*
> 
> Eldar models suffer -1LD to all fear tests against daemons of slaanesh but pick up hatred against&aofc;such units. Could the Fear rule actually become useful for once
> &nzc;nbsp;
> *Holo Fields:*
> 
> hmmm vehicles that move with this upgrade gaining an additional point onto their cover save is nice and would bring this old favourite back onto the battlefield for sure...
> &nzc;nbsp;
> *Targetter Weapons:*
> 
> A new type of weapon system for the eldar added to Scatter lasers amongst others. A model fires this weapon first and if it causes at least one hit, then other weapons fired by the same model become twin linked! Warwalkers just got ouchy, and without the need for guide! How would you use this one?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Zion said:


> The following is not-confirmed at this time and is the translation of what was posted on /tg/ on 28 May 2013. Points cost presented as a + or - number are compared to their current points cost as per the 4th Edition Codex. Things will without a comparitive item will instead be compared to how many Guardians it could approximatly cost (rounded up to the nearest whole number). All items presented as is and may be more or less correct than presented. Names have been translated to the best possible translation, though some will still be using the direct translation from the original source due to no known English names for them.
> 
> *Army Special Rules:*
> *Special Rules:*
> Ancient Doom: -1 to Ld when testing for Fear against Daemons of Slaanesh and enemies with Mark of Slaanesh. Hatred against the same.
> Battle Focus: The unit may run and shoot in either order during the shooting phase. You have to run and shoot or shoot and run with each unit before you can move the next unit. Models can not use this rule to fire heavy weapons while running unless they are Relentless.
> 
> *Warlord Traits:*
> 1. One use Only. In the shooting or assault phase, the Warlord and all allies within 12" reroll failed to wound rolls of 1.
> 2. One use only. In the enemy's shooting phase, the warlord and all allies within 12" gain the Stealth USR.
> 3. The warlord and his unit add +1 to their run movement (so d6" + 1).
> 4. The warlord rerolls failed saves of 1.
> 5. The warlord has the Split Fire USR.
> 6. Allied eldar units deepstriking Within 6" of the Warlord don't scatter.
> 
> *Exarch Powers:*
> Fear: As BYB
> Monster Hunter: As BYB
> Night Vision: As BYB
> Feel No Pain: As BYB
> Hit and Run: As BYB
> Sniper Vision: Precision shots on 5+
> Iron Resolve: +1Ld
> Disarm: In a challenge, before striking blows, the Exarch's player and the opponent both roll a D6. If the Exarch's player rolls equal to or higher than the opposing player the enemy model counts as being equipped with a normal close combat weapon instead.
> Fire Hail: The Exarch may fire 1 more time than normal. Can not be used on template weapons.
> Assassin: In a challenge the Exarch and his enemy both roll a D6. If the Exarch rolls equal to or higher than the opposing model he may re-roll failed to wound rolls. If the Exharch's initiative is higher than the opposing model's he adds +1 to his roll.
> Shield of Grace: In a challenge, instead of attacking, the Exarch has a 3+ invunerable save.
> Battle Luck: The Exarch has a 4+ invunerable save.
> Crushing Blow: The Exarch has +1S.
> 
> 
> 
> *HQ:*
> The Avatar of Khaine: +40
> WS10, BS10, S6, T6, W5, I10, A5, LD10, AS3+
> Ancient Doom, Daemon, Fearless, Battle Focus, Khaine's Presence, Fleet, Molten Body
> 
> Relic: Screaming Blade (Howling Doom?):
> Shooting Weapon. 12" S8, AP1, Assault 1, Melta.
> Close combat: S:user, AP1, Melta
> 
> May take 2 of the following: Night Vision, Fire Hail, Monster Hunter, Crushing Blow, Sniper Vision, Disarm.
> 
> Molten Body: Pyromancy, flaming weapons and all attacks with the special rule melta and or soulfire have no effect on the Avatar.
> Khaine's Presence: Fearless bubble.
> 
> Farseer: +45
> WS5, BS5, S3, T3, W3, I5, A1, LD10 AS-
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, psyker level 3, fleet, Independent Character.
> 
> Wargear: Rune Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Witchblade, Ghosthelm.
> 
> May replace Witchblade with a Singing Spear.
> May take: Runes of Warding, Runes of Witnessing, Eldar Jetbike, and Relics
> may take items of the relics of old glory (coming to that later)
> 
> Runes of Warding: One use only. Before rolling for Deny the Witch you can decide to use the runes to boost your deny the witch by +2.
> Runes of Witnessing: One use only. If the psyker fails a psychic test he may reroll the test (can also do it if he has perils).
> Rune Armor : 4+ invul
> 
> Has access to the following disciplines: Runes of Fate, Divination and Telepathy
> 
> 
> Autarch: +0
> WS6, BS6, S3, T3, W3, I6, A3, LD10, AS3+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Path of Strategy, Fleet, Independent Character.
> 
> Wargear: Heavy Aspect Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Haywire Grenades, Plasma Grenades, Power Shield.
> 
> Path of Strategy: For each autarch in your army you may modify your reserve rolls by +1 or -1
> 
> May take one of the following:
> Eldar Jetbike,
> Falcon Wings
> Warp Jump Generator
> 
> May tak one of the following:
> Banshee Mask
> Mandiblaster
> 
> Up to 2 of the following:
> Scorpion chainsword
> Hunter catapult
> Laserblaster
> Fusion gun
> Laser Lance (only on jetbike)
> Spinerrete catapult
> Power Weapon
> Reaper Missile Launcher with Starswarm Missiles
> 
> May take Relics
> 
> 
> Wraithseer: 5 Guardians
> WS5, BS5, S3, T3, W2, I5, A1, Ld9 AS-
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Wraith Mark, Voice of the Dead, Psyker Level 2, Fleet, Independent Character.
> 
> Rune Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Seer Stave.
> 
> Wraith Mark: Select a enemy unit at any point in the game within 24" of the Wraithseer. All Wraith units attacking or shooting that target reroll missed rolls of 1s on to-hit rolls.
> 
> Voice of the Dead: If you select a Wraithseer as HQ Wraithguard and Wraithblades are troop choices.
> 
> Psychic disciplines: Runes of Battle, Telepathy.
> 
> No further options.
> 
> 
> Seer Council: +10
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, Ld8 AS-
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Psyker Level 1, Fleet.
> Rune Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Witchblade.
> 
> Psychic Powers: Runes of Battle only.
> 
> Options: Up to additional 9 Warlocks.
> Each model may take a Singing Spear instead of Witchblade.
> Each model may take a Jetbike
> 
> You may have one seer council for each primary detatchment. They may be in a unit and/or can be split up like wolf guard. Each Warlock you cannot attach sticks to his unit (max 1 per attached unit). Seer council can attach to the following: Guardians, Storm Guardians, Windrider Jetbike Squadron, Support Weapon Platform Battery.
> 
> 
> Asurmen: -20
> WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Eternal Warrior, Fearless, Counter-Attack, Hand of Asuryan, Fleet, Independent character
> 
> Exarch Powers: Battle Luck and Shield of Grace
> 
> Wargear: Phoenix Armor, Twin-linked Hunting catapult
> 
> Hand of Asuryan: If you play him he always has to be the warlord... he rolls d3 times on the warlord chart and rerolls all doubles.
> 
> Relic: Sword of Asur: S+1, AP2, Master-crafted, Soulcut (for each failed save by this blade the enemy has to make a ld test, if he fails: Instant Death)
> 
> 
> Karandras: +15
> WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Move Through Cover, Eternal Warrior, Fearless, Infiltrate, Night Vision, Fleet, Shrouded, Independent Character
> 
> Phoenix Armor, Scorpion Chainsword, Scorpion's Claw, Plasma Grenades.
> 
> Exarch powers: Assassin, Monster Hunter
> 
> Warlord trait: The 1st one.
> 
> Relic: The Scorpion's Bite: In close combat he causes a single automatic hit at strength 6 on a enemy in base contact at Initative step 10. If he is within a challenge the hit has to go to the challenger.
> 
> 
> Jain Zar: +10
> WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
> Acrobatic (counter attack for exarch and unit), Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Eternal Warrior, fearless, Fleet, Independent Character.
> 
> Phoenix Armor
> 
> Exarch Powers: Fear, Disarm
> 
> Relic: the Silent Death, Executioner
> 
> the Silent Death
> Shooting: 12", S:user, AP2, Assault 4
> Close Combat: S:user, AP2, melee.
> 
> Executioner: S:user, AP2, Melee, Rending
> 
> Mask of Jain Zar: If Jain Zar assaults the WS and Initiative of every enemy in the close combat is reduced by 5 (minimum 1).
> 
> Always comes with the 3rd warlord trait
> 
> 
> Fuegan: +15
> WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Eternal warrior, Fearless, Fleet, Independent Character, Unbreakable Resolve, Feel no Pain.
> 
> Phoenix Armor, Firepike, Melta Bombs
> 
> Exarch Powers: Fire Hail, Crushing Blow
> 
> Relic: Fire Axe: S:user, AP1 Melee, Armourbane
> 
> Unbreakable Resolve: On the end of each phase in which Fuegan lost a wound his S and his A increase by 1 for each lost wound. Lasts until the end of the game.
> 
> Always comes with the 5th warlord power.
> 
> 
> Maugan Ra: +0
> WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Eternal Warrior, Fearless, Hatred (Chaos Daemons), Fleet, Independent Character, Relentless
> 
> Phoenix Armor
> 
> Exarch Powers: Night Vision, Fire Hail, Sniper Vision
> 
> Relic: the Maugetar: 36" s6, ap5, Assault 4, Rending, Pinning
> In close combat: S+2, AP3, Melee
> 
> Always has the 5th warlord trait
> 
> 
> Baharroth: -5
> WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Skyleap, Messenger of Victory, Eternal Warrior, Fearless, Battle Trance, Fleet, Night Vision, Shining Sun, Independent Character
> 
> Phoenix Armor, Hawk's Talon, Haywire Grenades, Plasma Grenades, Swooping Hawk Grenade Launcher, Swooping Hawk Wings.
> 
> Exarch powers: Battle Luck, Hit & Run
> 
> Shining Sun: Every enemy that is within 6" when Baharroth deep strikes count as having been hit by a weapon with the Blind special rule.
> 
> Relic: Shining Blade: S:user, AP3, Melee, Blind
> 
> Always has the 3rd warlord trait.
> 
> 
> Eldrad Ulthran: -5
> WS5, BS5, S3, T3, W3, I5, A1, LD10 AS-
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, The Path Beyond, Psyker Level 4, Fleet, Independent Character.
> 
> Psychic powers: Runes of Fate, Telepathy and Divination
> 
> Shurken Pistol, Witchblade, Ghost Helm, Runes of Warding, Runes of Witnessing
> 
> Relics: Armor of the Last Runes: 3+ invul
> Staff of Ulthamar: S:user, AP3, Melee, Fleshbane, Force weapon, Soulbound
> Soulbound: Whenever Eldrad passes a psychic tests he rolls a d6 on a 5+ he gains 1 warpcharge.
> 
> Path Beyond: After both sides have deployed but before scouting moves are made you may redeploy d3+1 units. You cannot switch from on the table in reserve or from reserve on the board.
> 
> Always comes with the 2nd warlord trait
> 
> 
> Illic Nightspear: ?
> No Statline/Wargear/Relics/Ect Provided
> "However if you play him you can make rangers to pathfinders for +13 pts per model, granting precision shots on 5+ and shrouded. (in addition to stealth)"
> 
> 
> Prince Yriel: -15
> WS6, BS6, S3, T3, W4, I7, A4, LD10, AS3+
> [No Rules At this Time]
> 
> 
> 
> *Elite:*
> Fire Dragons: +30 for 5
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS3+
> Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet.
> 
> Heavy Aspect Armor, Fusion Gun, Meltabombs.
> 
> May take up to 5 additional Fire Dragons
> One may be upgraded to be an Exarch.
> The Exarch may replace his Fusion Gun for a Dragonfire Flamer or Firepike
> the exarch may select up to 2 powers:
> Iron Resolve
> Fire Hail
> Crushing Blow.
> May take a Wave Serpent as dedicated transport
> 
> 
> Harlequin Troupe: +0 for 5
> Harlequin: WS5, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I6, A2, LD9, AS-
> Deathjester: WS5, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I6, A2, LD9, AS-
> Shadow Seer: WS5, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I6, A2, LD9, AS-
> Troupe Master: WS5, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I6, A2, LD9, AS-
> Furious Charge, Fleet, Hit & Run
> 
> Shuriken Pistol, CCW, Flip-Belt, Holosuit
> 
> May take additional 5 Harlequins
> One may become a Deathjester, exchanging the CCW and Pistol for a Screamer Cannon
> One may be a Troupe Master exchanging the CCW for a Harlequin's Kiss. May exchange the Harlequin's Kiss for a Power Sword
> One may be a Shadow Seer becoming psyker lv 1 and granting him Hallucination Grenades.
> Each harlequin may exchange the CCW for a Harlequin's Kiss.
> Up to 2 may exchange the pistol for a Fusion Pistol.
> 
> The Shadow Seer is psyker level 1 and has 1 power: Veil of Tears: Blessing: Every enemy shooting on the Shadow Seer and his unit has to roll 2d6" x2 to see if they are within range. If they are not they cannot decide to shoot on a different target.
> 
> 
> Striking Scorpions: +5 for 5
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS3+
> Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, Move Through Cover, Infiltrate, Stealth.
> 
> Heavy Aspect Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Plasma Grenades, Scorpion Sword, Mandiblasters
> 
> May take up to 5 additional Striking Scorpions
> One may become an Exarch
> The Exarch may replace the pistol for Scorpion's Claw
> The Exarch may replace the sword for Biting Blade
> The Exarch may replace the pistol and the sword for Chainsabres
> The Exarch may take 2 powers:
> Monster Hunter
> Assassin
> Crushing Blow
> 
> May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport
> 
> 
> Howling Banshees: -5 for 5
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS4+
> Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A, AS3+
> Acrobatic (Counter-Attack), Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet.
> 
> Aspect Armor, Heavy Aspect Armor (Exarch), Shuriken Pistol, Power Sword, Banshee Mask
> 
> May take up to 5 additional Howling Banshees
> One may be an Exarch
> The Exharch may exchange the powersword for:
> Triskele or Executionor
> The Exarch may exchange the pistol and power sword for 2 Mirror Blades
> The Exarch may take up to 2 powers:
> Fear
> Disarm
> Shield of Grace
> 
> Banshee Mask: On the turn they assault all enemy models in the unit being assaulted by Howling Banshees suffer a -5 Initiative Penalty (to a minimum of 1).
> 
> May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport
> 
> 
> Wraithguard: -15 for 5
> WS4, BS4, S5, T6, W1, I5, A1, LD10, AS3+
> Ancient Doom, Fearless, Bulky
> 
> Wraithcannon
> 
> May take up to up to 5 additional Wraithguard
> The whole unit may exchange their Wraithcannons for D-Scythe
> 
> May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport
> 
> 
> Wraithguard
> [Not Covered, but their Close Combat Weapons are in the Wargear]
> 
> 
> 
> *Troops:*
> Dire Avengers: +5 for 5
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS4+
> Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A, AS3+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, counter attack, battle trance, fleet.
> 
> Aspect Armor, (Heavy for Exarch), Hunting Catapult, Plasma Grenades.
> 
> May take up to 5 additional Dire Avengers
> 1 may be an Exarch
> The Exarch may take instead of his hunting catapult:
> Twin-linked hunting catapult
> Power Weapon and Shuriken Pistol
> Asuryan's Sword and Shuriken Pistol
> Power Weapon and Flickershield
> The Exarch may may take up to 2 powers:
> Disarm
> Shield of Grace
> Battle Luck
> 
> May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport
> 
> 
> Guardians: +10 for 10
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD8, AS5+
> Platform: WS-, BS-, S-, T5, W1, I- A- LD- AS3+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet.
> 
> Aramid Armor (Translation?), Shuriken Catapult, Plasma Grenades
> 
> May take up to 10 additional Guardians
> For each 10 in the unit one can get a weapon platform:
> Shuriken Cannon
> Scatter laser
> Bright lance
> Starcannon
> Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike rockets
> 
> May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport
> 
> 
> Storm Guardians: +10 for 10
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD8, AS5+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet.
> 
> Aramid Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Chainsword, Plasma Grenades.
> 
> May take up to 10 additional Storm Guardians
> Up to 2 may exchange chainsword + pistol for: Flamer or Fusionbeamer
> Up to 2 (additional to the above) may exchange their chainsword for Power Swords
> 
> May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport
> 
> 
> Windrider Jetbike Squadron: -15 points for 3
> WS4, BS4, S3, T4, W1, I5, A1, LD8, AS3+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus.
> 
> Aramid Armor, Eldar Jetbike
> 
> May take up to 7 additional Windrider Jetbikes
> For each 3 in the unit one may exchange the Twin-linked Shuriken Catapult on a Jetbike for a Shuriken Cannon
> 
> 
> Rangers: -35 for 5
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD8, AS5+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, Move Through Cover, Infiltrate, Stealth.
> 
> Aramid Armor, Ranger long rifle, Shuriken Pistol. May take up to 5 additional Rangers.
> 
> 
> 
> *Dedicated Transport:*
> serpent: +25
> BS4, F12/S12/R10 3HP
> 
> Twin-linked Shuriken Cannon, Twin-linked Shuriken Catapult, Serpent Field
> 
> Capacity : 12
> 
> May exchange the Twin-Linked Shuriken Cannon for:
> Twin-Linked Bright lance
> Twin-Linked Starcannon
> Twin-Linked Scatter laser
> Twin-Linked Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike Missiles.
> May exchange the Twin-Linked Shuriken Catapult for a non Twin-Linked Shuriken Cannon
> 
> Serpent Field: Every Penetrating hit on the front and side armor of a vehicle is a glance on a d6 roll of 2+
> The shield may be deactivated to grant a following shooting attack :
> 60" S7, AP-, Assault D6+1, Ignores Cover, Pinning
> 
> May take vehicle upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fast Attack:*
> Swooping Hawks: -25 points for 5
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS4+
> Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A, AS3+
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, uprise, messenger of victory.
> 
> Aspect Armor (Heavy for Exarch) Laserblaster, Haywire Grenades, Plasma Grenades, Swooping Hawk Grenade Launcher, Swooping Hawk Wings.
> 
> Messenger of Victory: A unit completly containing models with this special rule do not scatter while deep-striking.
> 
> Skyleap: A unit completly containing models with this special rule can "Skyleap". Remove the unit and put it in active reserve. May not be used in the same turn they appeared.
> 
> May take : up to 5 additional Swooping Hawks
> One may be an Exarch
> The Exarch may exchange his Laserblaster for a: Hawk's Talon or a Sunrifle
> The Exarch may get a Power Weapon
> The Exarch may take 2 powers:
> Night Vision
> Sniper Vision
> Hit & Run
> 
> 
> Shining Spears: -30 points for 3
> WS4, BS4, S3, T4, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS3+
> Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Outflank, Skilled Rider.
> 
> Heavy Aspect Armor, Haywire Lance. eldar jetbike
> 
> may take up to 6 additional ones
> One may be an Exarch
> The Exarch may exchange his Laser lance for a Power Weapon or Star lance
> The Exarch may take up to 2 powers
> Monster Hunter
> Disarm
> Hit & Run
> 
> 
> Warp Spiders: -15 for 5
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS3+
> Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, Hit & Run
> 
> Jetpack Infantry
> 
> Heavy Aspect Armor, Spinerrete Rifle, Warpjump Generator.
> 
> May take up to 5 additional Warp Spiders
> One may be an Exarch
> The Exarch may exchange his Spinerrete Rifle for a twin-linked Spinerrete Rifle or Spinerrete blaster
> The Exarch may get a pair of Power Blades
> The Exarch may take up to 2 powers:
> Sniper Vision
> Fire Hail
> Assassin
> 
> 
> Crimson Hunters: 20 Guardians
> BS4 F10/S10/R10 3HP
> The exarch gets +1 BS
> 
> Skyhunter, Perfect Shot, Vector Dancer
> 
> 2 laserlances, 1 pulsar.
> 
> It's only 1 flyer always (no Squadrons), He may be upgraded to be a Exarch.
> He can exchance his both Bright lances for Starcannons
> He may take both powers:
> Night Vision
> Vniper Vision
> 
> 
> Vyper Squadrons: +5 for 1
> BS4 F10/S10/R10 2HP
> 
> Shuriken Cannon, Twin-linked Shuriken Catapult
> 
> May take 2 additional vypers.
> 
> Each Vyper may exchange the Shuriken Cannon for:
> Starcannon
> Bright lance
> Scatter laser
> Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike Missiles
> Every Vyper may exchange the twin-linked Shuriken Catapult for a Shuriken Cannon
> 
> May take vehicle upgrades
> 
> 
> Hemlock Wraithfighter: 24 Guardians
> BS4 F10/S10/R10 3HP
> 
> Psyker level 1, Psychic crew, Vector Dancer
> 
> He always comes with the Terrify psychic power (Telepathy), no roll allowed
> 
> 2 Heavy D-scythes, Mindshock Probe, Soul Stones.
> 
> 
> 
> *Heavy Support:*
> Dark Reapers: -15 for 3
> WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS3+
> Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A
> 
> Ancient Doom, Slow and Purposeful
> 
> Heavy Aspect Armor, Reaper Missile Launcher with Starswarm Missiles and Reaper Targeting Array.
> 
> May take up to 7 additional Dark Reapers
> One may be an Exarch
> The Exarch may exchance his weapon for a Shuriken Cannon, Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike rockets, may take additional anti air rockets
> or the Tempest Launcher
> If the Exarch has a Reaper Missile Launcher he may get additional Starstrike rockets.
> He may take up to 2 powers:
> Night Vision
> Sniper Vision
> Fire Hail
> 
> May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport
> 
> 
> War Walkers: +30 for 1
> WS4, BS4, S5, F10/S10/R10, I5 A2, 2 HP
> 
> Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, Scout
> 
> 2 Shuriken Cannons, Forcefield (5++)
> Open-topped
> 
> May take up to 2 additional War Walkers
> Each Shuriken Cannon may be exchanged for the following:
> Bright lance
> Scatter laser
> Starcannon
> Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike Missiles. May also buy additional Anti-air Missiles.
> 
> May take vehicle upgrades.
> 
> 
> Support Weapon Platform Battery: +10 points for 1 with 2 guardians
> Guardian: WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD8, AS5+
> Platform has nothing except T 7 W 2 and a 3+ as
> 
> Special rules (only guardians): Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet.
> 
> Guardians : Aramid Armor, Shuriken Catapult, Plasma grenades
> 
> Platform : Spinerrete weaver
> 
> May take up 2 to additional platforms including Guardians
> May exchange the Spinerret weaver for a Vibro cannon or a D-cannon
> 
> 
> Fire Prism: +10
> B4, F12/12/10 3HP
> 
> Fire Prism, Twin-linked Shuriken catapult
> 
> May exchange the Shuriken Catapult for a Shuriken Cannon
> 
> May take vehicle upgrades
> 
> 
> Falcon: +10
> B4, F12/12/10 3HP
> 
> Pulse Laser, Shuriken Cannon, Twin-linked Shuriken Catapult.
> 
> transport capacity : 6
> 
> May exchange the Shuriken Cannon for :
> Starcannon
> Bright lance
> Scatter laser
> Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike rockets
> May exchange the Twin-Linked Shuriken Catapult for a Shuriken Cannon
> 
> May take vehicle equipment.
> 
> 
> shadowweaver: +0
> B4, F12/12/10 3HP
> 
> Spinerrete Cannon
> Twin-Linked Shuriken Catapult
> 
> May exchange the Twin-linked Shuriken catapult for Shuriken Cannon
> 
> May take vehicle upgrades.
> 
> 
> Wraithlord +30
> WS4, BS4, S8, T8, W3, I4, A3, LD10, AS3+
> Ancient Doom, Fearless
> 
> 2 Shuriken catapults
> 
> Each Shuriken catapult may be exchanged for flamers. May take a Ghostglaive.
> May take up to 2 of the following:
> Shuriken Cannon
> Bright lance
> Scatter laser
> Starcannon
> Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike Missiles
> 
> 
> Wraithknight 30 Guardians
> WS4, BS4, S10, T8, W6, I5, A4, LD10, AS3+
> Jump Monstrous Creature
> Ancient Doom, Fearless
> 
> 2 Heavy Wraithcannons
> 
> May exchange both Wraithcannons for:
> Ghostglaive and Scattershield
> Suncannon and Scattershield
> 
> May take up to 2 of the following (in any combination):
> Shuriken Cannon
> Scatter laser
> Starcannon
> 
> 
> 
> *Wargear:*
> Eldar Missile Launcher:
> Plasma Missile: 48" S4, AP4, Heavy 1, Small Blast, Pinning
> Anti-Air Missile: 48" S7, AP4, Heavy 1, Skyfire
> Starstrike Missile: 48" S8, AP3, Heavy 1, pinning
> 
> Fusion Pistol: 6" S8, AP1, Melta, Pistol
> Fusionbeam: 12" S8, AP1, Melta, Assault 1
> Firepike : 18" S8, AP1, Melta, Assault 1
> 
> Shining Spear: Shooting: 6" S6, AP3, Assault 1, Lance
> In close combat : S+3 AP3 Assault, Impact, Lance
> Impact: In the phases the user didn't assault with this weapon the weapon counts as a normal close combat weapon instead.
> 
> Vibro Cannon : 48" S7, AP4, Heavy 1, Infrasound, Pinning
> Infrasound (perhaps Vibro in English?): If a unit has been a target of one or more Infrasound weapons each following infrasound weapon increases its strength by 1 and AP by -1 (so second hit s 8 ap 3 etc.)
> 
> Reaper Missile Launcher:
> Starstrike Missile: 47" S8, AP3, Heavy 1, Pinning
> Starswarm Missile: 48" S5, AP3, Heavy 2
> 
> Laserblaster: 24" S3, AP5, Assault 3
> Sunrifle: 24" S3, AP3, Assault 3, Blind
> Hawk's Talon: 24" S5, AP5, Assault 3
> Scatter Laser: 36" S6, AP6, Heavy 4, Laser Targeting
> Pulse Laser: 48" S8, AP2, Heavy 2
> Bright lance: 36" S8, AP2, Heavy 1, Lance
> Laser Targeting: If a unit/model fires a weapon with laser targeting in addition to other weapons you roll the to-hit for the laser targeting weapon first. Each following weapon of that unit/model count as twin-linked.
> 
> Spinneret rifle: 18" S6, AP1, Rapid Fire, Monofilament, Pinning
> Spinneret catapult: 12" S6, AP-, Assault 2, monofilament
> Spinneret weaver: 48" S6, AP6, Heavy 1, Small Blast, Monofilament, Barrage
> Spinneret cannon:
> Scattered: 48" S7, AP6, Heavy 1, Large Blast, Monofilament, Pinning, Barrage
> Concentrated: Template, S7 AP6, Heavy 1, Monofilament, Torrent
> Monofilment: If the targeted unit has I3 or less (or nothing) the strength of the weapon counts as being one point higher. On a wound roll of 6 the weapon wounds automatically and counts as ap 1. Units with mixed initiative use the highest initiative.
> 
> Tempest launcher:
> 36" S4, AP3, Heavy 2, Blast, Barrage.
> 
> Fire Prism:
> Scattered: 60" S5, AP3, Heavy 1, Large Blast
> Concentrated: 60" S7, AP2 Heavy 1, Blast
> Lance mode : 60" S9, AP1, Heavy 1, Lance
> 
> Ranger Long Rifle: 36", SX, AP6, Heavy 1, Sniper
> 
> Shuriken pistol: 12" S4, AP5, Pistol, Bladestorm
> Shuriken catalpult: 12" S4, AP5, Assault 2, Bladestorm
> Hunting catapult: 18" S4, AP5, Assault 2, Bladestorm
> Shuriken cannon: 24" S6, AP5, Assault 3, Bladestorm
> Shrieker cannon: 24" S6, AP5, Assault 3, Pinning, Bladestorm
> Bladestorm: To wound rolls of 6 automatically wound at AP2
> 
> Chainsabres:
> Shooting: 12" S4, AP5, Assault 2, Bladestorm
> Melee: S+1, AP5, Melee, Rending.
> 
> Scorpion's Claw:
> Shooting: 12" S4, AP5, Assault 2, Bladestorm
> Melee: Sx2, AP2, Melee(not unwieldly)
> 
> Starcannon: 36" S6, AP2, Heavy 2
> Suncannon: 48" S6, AP2, Heavy 3, Blast
> 
> star lance:
> Shooting: 6" S8, AP2, Assault 1, Lance
> Melee: S8, AP2, Melee, Impact, Lance
> Impact: in the phases the user didnt assault with this weapon the weapon counts as a normal close combat weapon instead.
> 
> Triskele:
> Shooting: 12" S3, AP3, Assault 3
> Melee: S:User, AP3, Melee
> 
> D-Scythe: Template, S4, AP2, Assault 1, Distort
> Heavy D-Scythe: 18" S4, AP2, Assault 1, blast, Distort
> Wraithcannon: 12" S10, AP2, Assault 1, Distort
> D-cannon: 24" S10, AP2, Heavy 1, Small blast, Distort
> Heavy Wraithcannon: 36" S10, AP2, Assault 1, Distort
> Distort: Automatically on a to-wound roll of a 6, and causes Instant Death. Against vehicles a Penetration Roll of a 6 automatically penetrates.
> 
> Asuryan's Sword: S:user, AP2 melee, Soulcut
> Soulcut: For each unsaved wound caused by it the model has to pass a ld test or gets removed from play.
> 
> Energy Blades: 2 weapons: S:user, AP3, melee
> 
> Ghost Axe: S+2, AP2, Melee, Unwieldly
> Ghostglaive: S+1, AP2 Melee, Master crafted
> Ghostsword: S+1, AP3, melee
> 
> Harlequin's Kiss: S:user, AP-, Melee, rending
> 
> Biting Blade: S+2, AP4, Melee, Two-handed
> 
> Singing Spear:
> Shooting: 12" S9, AP-, Assault 1, Fleshbane
> Melee: S:user, AP-, Melee, Fleshbane, Armourbane
> 
> Scorpion Chainsword: S+1, AP6, Melee
> 
> Mirror Blades: 2 weapons: S:user, AP3, Melee, Mastercrafted
> 
> Executioner: S+2, AP2, Melee, Two-handed
> 
> Seer staff: S:user, AP-, Melee, Fleshbane, Armourbane, Soulblaze
> 
> 
> Relics (available to Autarchs, Farseers, Warlocks, ect):
> 
> Broken Piece of Anaris: S+2, AP-, Melee, Rending, Vaul's Work
> vaul's Work: The user of the weapon has the Fearless rule. In a challenge attacks made with this weapon have the Fleshbane and Instant Death special rules.
> 
> Faolchus Wing: A model with Faolchus Wing may decide in its shooting phase to run 48", if it does so it may not shoot, attack or cast psychic powers. The model may re-roll failed cover saves until the beginning of the next phase (there might be a translation error here or it'd stop working in the Assault Phase right after it ran).
> 
> Fireblade: S+1, AP3, Melee, Soulblaze, Conflagration
> Conflagration: If the Soulblaze special rule of this blade causes a unsaved wound roll a D6 for every unit within 6" of that unit (friend and foe). If you roll a 6 the unit gets hit by soulblaze as well.
> 
> Hunting Rifle of Uldanoreth: 120" SX, AP3, Heavy 1, Sniper
> 
> Mantle of the Laughing God: The user loses the Independent Character special rule but gains Stealth, Shrouded, Hit & Run and can re-roll failed cover saves.
> 
> Phoenix Jewel: Only one use. Before the user of the jewel gets taken off the board as casuality roll a d6. On a 1 nothing happens, on a 2+ center a blast template over the user. Every unit hit by the template, friend and foe suffers as many S4, AP6 hits as they have models in the unit. If at least one unsaved wound was caused, the user does not get removed from the table but remains in play with 1 remaining wound.
> 
> Soulstone of Anath'lan: Every time the user of the Soulstone tries to cast a psychic power he may decide to reduce the warpcharge cost of the psychic power by 1 (minimum 1). If he does so he cannot use his Rune Armor until the rest of his turn.
> 
> 
> Vehicle Equipment:
> 
> Mindbreaker: Every enemy and friendly unit within 12" has to reroll passed morale and pinning tests.
> 
> Ghostpath Matrix: The vehicle gets the Move Through Cover USR.
> 
> Holofield: The vehicle gains +1 on its cover save if it has moved.
> 
> Forcefield : 5+ Invunerable Save
> 
> Crystal Targeting Matrix: One use only. The vehicle (except walkers) can fire a weapon at full BS even if it has moved flat out.
> 
> Soulstones: The vehicle ignores crew shaken on 2+ and crew stunned on 4+.
> 
> Serpent Field: As long as the field is active, every penetrating hit on the front and side armor of a vehicle is a glance on a d6 roll of 2+.
> The shield may be deactivated to grant a following shooting attack: 60" S7, AP-, Assault d6+1, Ignores cover, Pinning.
> 
> Star Engine: A vehicle that is not a walker can move 24" with cruising speed. A walker runs +3"
> 
> Vector Engines: As long as the vehicle isn't immobilized, the vehicle can turn after shooting.
> 
> 
> *Psychic Powers:*
> *Runes of Battle:* Each power has 2 effects, one for you and one for the enemy.
> 
> Primaris:
> Either : Blessing: The psyker and his unit have the shrouded special rule.
> Or : Malediction: An enemy unit within 18" loses the shrouded special rule.
> 
> 1.
> Either : Witchfire: Flamer S5, AP4, Assault 1, Soulblaze.
> or: Blessing: Heals a lost wound on a model in a unit within 18", cannot restore dead models.
> 
> 2.
> Either: Blessing: the psyker and his unit have the fearless special rule.
> or: Malediction: a enemy unit within 18" reduces its LD by -3.
> 
> 3.
> Either: Blessing: The psyker and his unit have +1 WS and I.
> or : Malediction: An enemy unit within 18" have -1 WS and I.
> 
> 4.
> Either: Blessing: The psyker and his unit increase their armor save by 1.
> or: Malediction: An enemy unit within 18" reduces its armor save by 1.
> 
> 5.
> Either: Blessing: The psyker and his unit run additional 3".
> or: Malediction: An enemy unit within 18" cannot run.
> 
> 6.
> Either: Blessing: The psyker and his unit have +1 S.
> or: Malediction: An enemy unit within 18" has -1 S.
> 
> *Runes of Fate:
> 
> Primaris:
> Blessing: Friendly unit within 24" may reroll failed to hit rolls.
> 
> 1.
> Focused Witchfire: 24" an enemy model suffers 3 hits at the same Strength as the Farseer with the special rule Fleshbane.
> If a model is killed by this it then targets another model with 2 hits. If one gets killed by that, the last model is hit 1 time.
> 
> 2.
> Malediction: 24" range, if the target is a non-vehicle unit all failed to wound rolls may be rerolled against the target. If the target is a vehicle every attack against it can re-roll failed armor penetration rolls.
> 
> 3.
> Witchfire: 24" range, S3, AP-, Assault 1, Large Blast, Haywire, Fleshbane, Pinning.
> 
> 4.
> Blessing: The Farseer gains d3+2 tokens. At the ending of each phase the Farseer has to roll a D6. On a 1-3 one token is removed. On a 4+ nothing happens until the end of the next phase. As long as the Farseer has at least one token his stats get increased by: WS/BS/I+5 and Attacks +2. He also gains the Rampage and Fearless special rules. If the Farseer loses the last token or the game ends he is removed as a casuality.
> 
> 5.
> Blessing: A friendly unit within 24" may reroll all failed saves.
> 
> 6.
> Focused Witchfire: 24" range. The Farseer and the target both roll a d6 and add their ld.
> If the target result is higher, the Farseer WS and BS gets reduced to 1.
> If the result is equal the target model reduces its WS and BS to 1.
> If the Farseer result is higher the target suffers as many wounds as there was a difference in the result. In addition WS and BS gets reduced to 1. No armor or coversaves allowed.*


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I'm calling it in advance: Howling Banshees will be nerfed to puss. And Swooping Hawks will probably either become the new super winsauce or disappear never to be seen again.

If Warp spiders are good and also fast attack, I might get some Eldar.


----------



## Zion

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I'm calling it in advance: Howling Banshees will be nerfed to puss. And Swooping Hawks will probably either become the new super winsauce or disappear never to be seen again.
> 
> If Warp spiders are good and also fast attack, I might get some Eldar.


How can the Banshees get worse now that they can't assault from vehicles and if you give them Axes they lose the benefit from their masks?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Banshees are not as bad a unit as people claim even now. They are just overshadowed by the other two CC options they compete with. Their main issue is lack of reliable delivery system compared to the other 2 CC units (infiltrate or flipbelts). They still cut MEQ to pieces on the charge, unfortunately their role has changed from front line TEQ killers to backfield babysitters. A small unit works well to protect vulnerable troop units. Not the role they are used to and a fall from their previous glory. 

That said, I expect them to be the aspect that receives the biggest alterations this edition. They have suffered the most from the rules changes. Shining Spears and Swooping Hawks could use some work, but they have needed something since the 4ed codex was released. The other aspects all do their roles well and a bit of jiggering with squad/exarch abilities and upgrades are all I would expect.


----------



## seermaster

They arn't even allowed axes it was faq'd they have to have swords.
All I think we will get this release is warp spiders possible dual kit,wraithguard cc and shooty options,big wraith thing,dual kit flyer and reboxed jet bikes hopefully with shining spears and warlock bits in.
With several new characters or redo's of existing characters.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Shining Spears and Swooping Hawks could use some work


Not to mention Striking Scorpions.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Ok, so it is time to sell up on my jetbikes, vypers and wraithguard - new kits will be needed to replace them.

I really hope that hawks get a buff, I have wanted to include them many times but they just plain suck.

I guess June will be spent unboxing, clipping and making a whole load of bikes.

Interested in what this new spirit engine will look like - the description so far sounds very odd, but something hardcore and in bewtween walkers and the revenant would be very welcome.

If all goes to plan then I think I may need to splash on the phantom in July


----------



## revilo44

I hope that all the new models are in not resin like the rumour said. Other than that I can't wait.


----------



## seermaster

Only the characters will be resin judging by recent releases


----------



## nevynxxx

Bubblematrix said:


> Ok, so it is time to sell up on my jetbikes, vypers and wraithguard - new kits will be needed to replace them.
> 
> I guess June will be spent unboxing, clipping and making a whole load of bikes.


Why would you do this? It's not liek the old models will be unusable!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

revilo44 said:


> I hope that all the new models are in not raisin


NOTTINGHAM, UK:
*Today, miniature games manufacturer Games Workshop announces it will be the first to use a new high quality material in it's manufacturing processes going forward.*

The material will replace all plastic and resin models effecting immediately. The press release stated: "With recent advances having confirmed our theories and customer feedback about the 'Finecast' range of products, we are happy to announce that we are bringing a whole new pliable and sun cured miniatures range to modellers anyhwhere. Our revolutionizing Raisin™, dubbed Fruitcast, is set to upgrade our ranges to better accommodate gamers living in hot climates. Not only is the Raisin™ material pre-dried to prevent the melting some of our customers in hot regions unfortunately had to witness."

In a bold move, Games Workshop also replaced all plastic product with the new material. "We know that many of our customers spend a lot of money on our plastic crack," says CEO of Games Workshop, "so we toyed with the idea of making our models edible in case of emergency. This should work towards limiting the law suits against us to a minimum, resulting in overall profit margin increase of 962,566%. It will also be better for gamers, who may stop giving blood to afford models. In addition, with their edible nature, we expect more gamers to take advantage of our quality gaming products as snacks just before their armies get updated, because they will be hungry by then and also all of their models will be made crap by our dedicated crap-turning R&D team." - "Further profit margins of 670,002,450% will be attained through gamers putting miniatures into their mouths than on eBay."

Price ranges are said to increase across the board, with the cheapest models increasing by as much as 70%. Though, the high range of models will presumably be decreased in price. This is because Games Workshop's latest fad is that they want just one price to apply for all of their product. The price for almost all boxed sets, blisters and individual paints and brushes is believed to be around £500.


----------



## bitsandkits

revilo44 said:


> I hope that all the new models are in not raisin like the rumour said.but other than that I can wait.


you really need to read your posts before you press submit lol


----------



## Vaz

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I'm calling it in advance: Howling Banshees will be nerfed to puss.


How? They're among the weakest unit in the Codex. No assaulting from Transport, No AP2.



> And Swooping Hawks will probably either become the new super winsauce or disappear never to be seen again.


Unlikely. Look at the other "improved" units into 6th; very few of them are actually "superwinsauce" that I've actually seen. The new ones provide a fair bit of the power (Baledrakes), or were already fairly strong (Terminators).



> If Warp spiders are good and also fast attack, I might get some Eldar.


Sack that, if the rumours true, get them as Troops through the Autarch Path (JSJ S6 Troops? Fuck yeah), and free up your Fast Attacks for the new Flyers or improved Shining Spears/Vypers (expecting much cheaper, along the lines of the Pirahna for some lovely cheap EML or Lance action to help out your DT Wave Serpents.


----------



## humakt

I do like the sound of a larger wraithlord. It fits in with the new single 'massive' model format the new codexes are getting. 

I won't be collecting but I will be reading revilo44's copy when he gets it.

Maybe I may make a little allied force for my Tau.


----------



## Bubblematrix

nevynxxx said:


> Why would you do this? It's not liek the old models will be unusable!


Because 1) I really don't like the jetbike model 2) so far every new plastic kit seems to make me jealous 3) I will want all new style

On a similar note, anyone heard anything about fire dragons? I don't want to end up with new/old mix of models but also don't want to sell them all only to find I am re-buying the same sculpts in horrid breakable resin


----------



## nevynxxx

Bubblematrix said:


> Because 1) I really don't like the jetbike model 2) so far every new plastic kit seems to make me jealous 3) I will want all new style


At least you go into it with your eyes open :wink:

I'd just make the unit bigger with the new ones. :grin:


----------



## Bubblematrix

nevynxxx said:


> I'd just make the unit bigger with the new ones. :grin:


Might be an option, but I have lovely visions of me and a huge box of new plastic models clippety-clipping abd getting high on glue fumes at release weekend.

So the more I can sell off, the more new stuff I could buy.


----------



## bitsandkits

i would like to see some more variety added to the aspect warriors, for example i would like to see dark reapers with the option of shuriken cannons, i would also like to see variety in the design of the armours and helmets etc, Eldar are very uniform looking, more uniform than any of the other armies, very little personality or individuality, even the necrons have more variety these days. 

to be honest i could write a wish list several pages long for my army but im just hoping the rumours are true and we see something for the pointy ears this year.


----------



## Bubblematrix

I think top of my wishlist is more dynamic and varied wraithguard, even better if there are good options for a spirit warrior eldar army.

More varied plastic aspects is almost a given.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

What I really want is craftworld specific traits like all saim hann eldar jetbike have skilled rider or Iyanden get cheaper wraith units or Biel-tan get one aspect extra aspect as troops excluding dire avengers as they are already troops


----------



## Sethis

I'd be happy to not see anything new, but simply to have them resculpt every model that is still around from 1997 or prior i.e. most of the Eldar range.

That, and rules that mean we're no longer the single weakest army in 6th.

However what we're liable to get is a new SUPA-WALKER!!!111!1 like everyone else. A dual-flier kit like everyone else. A handful of resculpts and a mediocre-to-one-trick codex like everyone else. Except Tau, who appear to have slipped under the radar with their rather high power level.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Sethis said:


> rules that mean we're no longer the single weakest army in 6th.


The hive mind wants a word with you.


----------



## Sethis

I hope you're joking. Buffs to fearless and easier damage to vehicles along with FMCs and new Psychic powers made Nids far better than they were in 5th while both Eldar and Dark Eldar took a serious nerf. The only downside for Nids is the lack of allies.


----------



## Zion

Sethis said:


> I hope you're joking. Buffs to fearless and easier damage to vehicles along with FMCs and new Psychic powers made Nids far better than they were in 5th while both Eldar and Dark Eldar took a serious nerf. The only downside for Nids is the lack of allies.


I'd add in that there are still some automatic choices (especially in biomorphs) which is a black mark in my book, and that they don't have -great- flyer defence (yet).

Otherwise they are leaps and bounds above where they were.


----------



## Moriouce

I hope on some developed fluff around the Altansar Craftworld.


----------



## Sethis

Fluffwise I'm curious as to whether they're going to develop Eldrad Ulthran more, or just regurgitate the "was greatest seer, gave life to take on Blackstone fortress, still some gems glowing" we've already had - if so, who are going to be the new special characters to replace him? I'd also like to read more about Ynnead, God of the Dead, who hasn't been touched since Codex: Craftworld Eldar...

I'd also like more info on Exodites, but I doubt that it'll be forthcoming in this dex.


----------



## revilo44

Good News everyone !!! Eldar Model Pic......... A Plastic Farseer it so cool


----------



## Asamodai

Awesome! Nice find.


----------



## Sethis

Very sexy! Shame I already have too many Farseers... Also puzzled about the lack of Witch Blade option. Unless this is a special character, which seems unlikely.


----------



## seermaster

It's not to big an issue that it does not have a witch blade all the other plastic characters in the blister packs only have one weapon option.


----------



## Sethis

It's more of a "since you're doing a new kit why not give them the second weapon option, given that they only actually have two in the first place?" when you look at the amount of stuff you get in the Captain box...


----------



## bitsandkits

Have to agree with sethis, im chuffed to bits that we finally have a plastic farseer but would have prefered a character pack with say a farseee and warlocks and give them sime variety ,varying heads /helmets,weapons and poses,but either way this is a huge step in the right direction for GW in my opinion and hopefully isnt the only plastic blistrr we will see


----------



## revilo44

After 6years eldar may be here

via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox
Eldar are indeed coming.

Path system has been revamped. Autarchs take paths that are now fixed in point cost (before they became more expensive the more you took) but do not make their aspect troops.

Instead it allows corresponding aspects to be taken as compulsory troops.

Ergo, the Path of the Striking Scorpions would allow you to take up to two striking scorpions as troops.

If you also took the path of Swooping Hawks you could take up to two Swooping Hawks as troops or one and one.

Guardians are a lot cheaper and have more options for special weapons.

New transport for dire avengers / weapon platform (with no transport capacity).

And lots of new goodies.

If tau are the long range shooting army, eldar are a mix with potential units in short, mid and long range

Long range comes almost exclusively from heavy support, however so you need to create a mix it seems.

Aspects are still hyper focused and saw a very small decrease in points except fire dragons.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Copyrights GW 2012, so they've been done for a while now.


----------



## revilo44

So does mean that the codex and the figures may have been finished last year.


----------



## bitsandkits

revilo44 said:


> So does mean that the codex and the figures may have been finished last year.


Yes, but that is very normal


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Sethis said:


> It's more of a "since you're doing a new kit why not give them the second weapon option, given that they only actually have two in the first place?" when you look at the amount of stuff you get in the Captain box...





bitsandkits said:


> Have to agree with sethis, im chuffed to bits that we finally have a plastic farseer but would have prefered a character pack with say a farseee and warlocks and give them sime variety ,varying heads /helmets,weapons and poses,but either way this is a huge step in the right direction for GW in my opinion and hopefully isnt the only plastic blistrr we will see


Perhaps this is in the vein (vain?) of the Space Marine HQs. Like there are three or four different models for Chaplains and Librarians with fixed weapon loadouts. This might be the plastic equivalent with Eldar, as a piece of pure speculation.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Perhaps this is in the vein (vain?) of the Space Marine HQs. Like there are three or four different models for Chaplains and Librarians with fixed weapon loadouts. This might be the plastic equivalent with Eldar, as a piece of pure speculation.


I could see this being the exact case.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

21/04/2013
Lots of new Eldar info came out this week.








Put together it will look something like this
Source









Source


> via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox
> Eldar are indeed coming.
> 
> Path system has been revamped. Autarchs take paths that are now fixed in point cost (before they became more expensive the more you took) but do not make their aspect troops.
> 
> Instead it allows corresponding aspects to be taken as compulsory troops.
> 
> Ergo, the Path of the Striking Scorpions would allow you to take up to two striking scorpions as troops.
> 
> If you also took the path of Swooping Hawks you could take up to two Swooping Hawks as troops or one and one.
> 
> Guardians are a lot cheaper and have more options for special weapons.
> 
> New transport for dire avengers / weapon platform (with no transport capacity).
> 
> And lots of new goodies.
> 
> If tau are the long range shooting army, eldar are a mix with potential units in short, mid and long range
> 
> Long range comes almost exclusively from heavy support, however so you need to create a mix it seems.
> 
> Aspects are still hyper focused and saw a very small decrease in points except fire dragons.


----------



## revilo44

via the Faeit 212 inbox
As for the blacking out, I apologize, I couldn't figure out the another way at the time to relay more confirmations.

On I was playing alongside who I've known casually somewhat for a few years through gaming.
He now works on .
He knows how much I like Eldar and he admires my collection.
He told me the Codex was a June Release.

I saw here in the following week and he'd seen him and been told the same.


----------



## jams

Doin' the happy dance! :grin:


----------



## revilo44

I don't think i have ever been so pumped for codex 


Please remember that these are rumors. Salt is always required.

via Stickmonkey from the Faeit 212 inbox

Stickmonkey here again, Fwiw, I reported this along time ago so im not sure how valid it still is.

Eldar were supposedly getting the following:

New tank chassis, 2 builds, between falcon and cobra in size, one build had transport capacity and some type of melta or flame based weapon (fusion cannon iirc) the other build was essentially a flakk cannon, but not the same as the fw firestorm, bigger tl guns.

There was a new avatar sculpt but im pretty sure that ended up being a designer test seen at GD

Wraithguard get a plastic box with new weapon variants. Lots of rumors of dial build, but nothing i've heard enough of to know what's true.

Heavy rumors of new jetbikes, building guardian and shining spears. 

However, it seems to be a trend not to release too many rehash boxes. If we got wraithguard, jetbikes, and an avatar all in this release, well Ill be broke and need new shorts.

Rumors have pointed to a new farseer model, and thats all but confirmed by your recent post.

The bomber and fighter do not share a box from everything I've heard. The fighter is "very" similar to the nightwing, except for the wing shape. One of the two is rumored to use some form of distortion weapon, be it bomb or missiles i dont know.

Rumors of a new aspect exist, the word i've heard is this has something to do with wraith constructs, but really even that is too vague.

I know others have said there is a large wraith construct, but none of my sources are backing this now, fwiw.

For the release there are two new aspect exarch or p lord (not sure which) sculpts in finecast, and one named hq, these are all new scuplts, but could be old characters.

Ive been told guardians are getting a new box to make them and storm guardians. Again, i cant believe wed get so many redone plastics. But it makes sense on its own.

So to boil it down, from the new new dept could be 2 flyers, a dual build tank, a new large walker/mc, a few blisters, and a new aspect.

Then on top of that old models getting plastics.

Its just way too much for a release, so what will stick and what wont?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

22/04/2013
More Eldar rumours
Source


> via an anonymous source
> I can confirm the new jetbike is awesome and looks very similar to DE one with the rider leaning forward more, a larger engine beneath/behind the rider.
> 
> the fighter is also similar to DE apart from weapon and slight changes to wing and nose shape, I'm lead to belive there are multi options to the fighters weapon systems, being shrieken cannons, , scatter laser, distortion cannon the last I may be wrong, as some sort bomb I believe is a distortion bomb is rumoured as an option


Source


> via Stickmonkey from the Faeit 212 inbox
> Stickmonkey here again, Fwiw, I reported this along time ago so im not sure how valid it still is.
> 
> Eldar were supposedly getting the following:
> 
> New tank chassis, 2 builds, between falcon and cobra in size, one build had transport capacity and some type of melta or flame based weapon (fusion cannon iirc) the other build was essentially a flakk cannon, but not the same as the fw firestorm, bigger tl guns.
> 
> There was a new avatar sculpt but im pretty sure that ended up being a designer test seen at GD
> 
> Wraithguard get a plastic box with new weapon variants. Lots of rumors of dial build, but nothing i've heard enough of to know what's true.
> 
> Heavy rumors of new jetbikes, building guardian and shining spears.
> 
> However, it seems to be a trend not to release too many rehash boxes. If we got wraithguard, jetbikes, and an avatar all in this release, well Ill be broke and need new shorts.
> 
> Rumors have pointed to a new farseer model, and thats all but confirmed by your recent post.
> 
> The bomber and fighter do not share a box from everything I've heard. The fighter is "very" similar to the nightwing, except for the wing shape. One of the two is rumored to use some form of distortion weapon, be it bomb or missiles i dont know.
> 
> Rumors of a new aspect exist, the word i've heard is this has something to do with wraith constructs, but really even that is too vague.
> 
> I know others have said there is a large wraith construct, but none of my sources are backing this now, fwiw.
> 
> For the release there are two new aspect exarch or p lord (not sure which) sculpts in finecast, and one named hq, these are all new scuplts, but could be old characters.
> 
> Ive been told guardians are getting a new box to make them and storm guardians. Again, i cant believe wed get so many redone plastics. But it makes sense on its own.
> 
> So to boil it down, from the new new dept could be 2 flyers, a dual build tank, a new large walker/mc, a few blisters, and a new aspect.
> 
> Then on top of that old models getting plastics.
> 
> Its just way too much for a release, so what will stick and what wont?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

"Way too much for a release"? Nah. GW are probably giving them close to the same service as Dark Eldar. 90% of the Eldar range might still look between passable and good but they are still really aged. GW probably has the success of the DE re-invention fresh in mind, and are going for the full kettle regardless of what '*looks*' aged and not. Expect a huge launch. It's the most likely outcome.


----------



## revilo44

Some more rumours for folks 

Eldar Flyers and Jetbike models will be some of the most anticipated releases we have on the horizon. Here are some rumors giving us a brief description of what these may be looking like.


please remember that these are rumors, some salt is always required

via an anonymous source
I can confirm the new jetbike is awesome and looks very similar to DE one with the rider leaning forward more, a larger engine beneath/behind the rider.

the fighter is also similar to DE apart from weapon and slight changes to wing and nose shape, I'm lead to belive there are multi options to the fighters weapon systems, being shrieken cannons, , scatter laser, distortion cannon the last I may be wrong, as some sort bomb I believe is a distortion bomb is rumoured as an option


----------



## Creon

Also bear in mind the FUBAR that was the TAU release, with demand outstripping supply by rather a lot. That might mitigate the amount of redesign they're going to put out.


----------



## jams

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Expect a huge launch. It's the most likely outcome.


I bloody well hope so!


----------



## revilo44

There has been a lot of rumors about an Eldar release, and now there is a picture of a jet bike.it looks cool.


----------



## bitsandkits

revilo44 said:


> There has been a lot of rumors about an Eldar release, and now there is a picture of a jet bike.it looks cool.


well thats not strictly true, thats a picture of the prototype which was used to produce the Dark eldar models, that photo was taken at a games day many moons ago so if the eldar are to get new jet bikes they may or may not look like that.


----------



## jams

I'd hedge my bets and say they'll look pretty similar tbh. I hope if we do get new jetbikes, firstly they have a shrieker cannon on the sprue, plus the option for other heavy weapons like the reavers do


----------



## Bubblematrix

Yeah, that is an ooooold picture of the jetbike prototype, not to say that they won't use it as I see nothing wrong with the design.

I am expecting a shuriken cannon option (so long as it still exists in the dex) if not then the kit will have totally dropped the ball.

I don't think anyone quite saw the Tau release getting soo many sales, in the case of Eldar they should be very tuned to how popular they are and how much they will sell. Rumours posted over 6months ago spoke of warehouses of models ready to go - so I would read that GW have been cracking Eldar out for a while - but you never know.

I will have to be sensible about where I buy my lot I guess.


----------



## Sethis

If the only option Jetbikes have is the Shuriken cannon I'll be appalled - there is scope for fusion guns/firepikes, flamers/heavy flamers, some kind of haywire etc etc. Same with all other underslung guns such as Vypers, Falcons, Serpents et al.

I'm getting more and more excited about this release though, busy selling off a lot of my old stuff to pay for it!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

revilo44 said:


> There has been a lot of rumors about an Eldar release, and now there is a picture of a jet bike.it looks cool.


Wasn't this pic from Games Day 2008 or 2009? I know it's a few years old as GW has pretty much stopped showing concept work at GD whilst FW does allot of it.
The real question is if the design has changed since then. I'd say probably as that jetbike doesn't look that good.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Sethis said:


> fusion guns/firepikes


That would then enter as a new MVP in apocalypse "mmm, ok my windhost is now not only outflanking you but is armed to the teeth with horrible weapons" would make sense tho to have something else there - or of course they could go the route people have been asking for for ages - put the Vyper (improved) as a heavy choice for a jetbike squad


----------



## Sethis

Let's face it, there are far, far more horribly broken things in Apocalypse than Vypers with Fusion Guns. Like anything with a S weapon...


----------



## revilo44

Sorry about pictures guys
I have been looking rumours on fourmscmost people say that there will be plastic warp spiders (hell yea), and a webway gate model so_happy also someone Nuadhu Fireheart is riding a new vyper model, which is supposed to be a dual build box enabling us to build Nuadhu on his vyper chariot, or build the new vyper variant. also there are rumours that Nuadhu will be listed as a Phoenix Lord, rumours i have looked at it that state Nuadhu may be a Phoenix lord and some say that may be a new Phoenix Lord for a new Aspect. again i'm thinking Shadow Spectres since they've already introduced this to us in IA 11. remember, that these are rumours and while i have read of sites, i can't confirm or deny any of them since i have no inside connection to GW.


----------



## Digg40k

revilo44 said:


> Sorry about pictures guys
> I have been looking rumours on fourmscmost people say that there will be plastic warp spiders (hell yea), and a webway gate model so_happy also someone Nuadhu Fireheart is riding a new vyper model, which is supposed to be a dual build box enabling us to build Nuadhu on his vyper chariot, or build the new vyper variant. also there are rumours that Nuadhu will be listed as a Phoenix Lord, rumours i have looked at it that state Nuadhu may be a Phoenix lord and some say that may be a new Phoenix Lord for a new Aspect. again i'm thinking Shadow Spectres since they've already introduced this to us in IA 11. remember, that these are rumours and while i have read of sites, i can't confirm or deny any of them since i have no inside connection to GW.


The Spectres already have a Phoenix Lord mate.

He's more likely to belong to the Shining Spears.


----------



## Sethis

Original fluff was that he was a Saim-Hann Chieftan, not a Phoenix Lord. Maybe they've retconned it.


----------



## GrizBe

Well this may make some people happy, but it's looking like Codex Eldars author IS NOT Matt Ward.



> via ulthuan.net
> Warhammer: High Elves
> · 96 page full-colour, hardback Warhammer armies book written by Matt Ward.


If he's done the High Elves army book, chances are he's not been allowed to play with the Eldar.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

or...
Since he was already doing High Elves he might as well do Eldar as well since they are the same "race" but in different settings...

I expect to see flying birds and stuff in the new Eldar codex...


----------



## revilo44

Noo,.he's already done one of favourite army codex's BL. don't let do again to eldar


----------



## Necrosis

Is it just me or has Matt Ward not written a codex in a while?


----------



## Bubblematrix

I had always assumed that Phil Kelly would have worked on it as he did the DE one, or course with a heavy steer from Jes Goodwin but that was all assumption


----------



## bitsandkits

Bubblematrix said:


> I had always assumed that Phil Kelly would have worked on it as he did the DE one, or course with a heavy steer from Jes Goodwin but that was all assumption


lets hope so, the DE codex is my current favourite, it was very clear how much imput Jes had with that codex,he was clearly living and breathing DE and achieved what must be one of the biggest turn arounds in miniature history for an army.


----------



## revilo44

A lot of long time Eldar fans really want Phil Kelly to be writing the Eldar codex that we expect out next month. This morning though I received an email that telling me that it really wasn't such a mystery who is writing the codex, because he was told by the author himself that he was doing it. So take a look at what was said.

I wasn't there, so I do assume that this was said, however, I always take it with the understanding that its quite possible he was not officially the author at this time, or that things change since this event occurred. I seem to recall something like this being said.

Please remember that this is a rumor. Nothing is official until we actually get the leaks in hand, or even the finished product for that much.

via Julian from the Faeit 212 inbox
just saw that ur asking who will write the Eldar codex and i can tell you that.

Two years ago on Games Day Germany Phil Kelly told me hes so exited about the "new" Dark Eldar that he has written alot about Eldar in his little textbook.

I didnt think its a mysterie that Phil Kelly is working on the Eldar book.


----------



## Sethis

Matt Ward writes good army lists, with multiple valid units and strategies, that play both casually and competitively.

However he sucks cheesy goat balls at writing fluff and several upgrades/options in his books have had terribly thought out points costs. This is preferable to a boring book such as Kelly is famous for.


----------



## bitsandkits

as long as i get some top notch eldar models i dont care if the codex was written by Stanley the tea boy and pot washer with a gammy leg.


----------



## GrizBe

I'm dubious as to weather Kelly is writing the book or not as he's been quoted by various gaming websites as late as Games Day 2012 saying that he didn't want to do Eldar again as its 'weird to be rewriting his own work.

That said... Eldar are his baby, and it'd be weird if he didn't redo them.


----------



## revilo44

Eldar Knights were and are from Epic. Here is all the information and discussion Feait could dig up on the subject. Would you. Like to see eldar knights 





This information comes from jimbo1701 and Cypher on Warseer.
*Way, way back when, in the days of Epic, Eldar had their own variant of Knight Titans, which in 40K terms would be about the same size as the Riptide. So the big walker isnt that unreasonable.

*they actually had a psychic variant, which could be cool.

*the Eldar Knights were about 6x the size of infantry so yes it would be the right scale. The basic dudes were prefixed 'fire', the centaur ones 'bright stallions' and the largest 4-armed ones 'towering'.

*could see them doing either a fire version with different weapon loadouts, or even a fire version upgradable to towering version with extra parts.


via 40k Lexicanum

Overview
Eldar Knights are most commonly used by Exodite populations to defend their homeworlds, and are complex machines made of a psycho-plastic known as Wraithbone. These machines were originally developed to help new Exodite colonies and Maiden Worlds survive against the hostile and grim conditions they faced.

Eldar knight suits are controlled by a direct mind-link between the pilot and machine, much like Imperial Titans. However Eldar Knights also contain a Spirit stone which supplies the machine with a personality as well as a way for the Eldar pilot to avoid having their soul consumed by Slaanesh should they fall in battle. The spirit stones of Eldar Knights are often ancient artifacts dating before The Fall.

In battle, Eldar knights are rapidly-moving war machines able to swiftly advance and lay down heavy fire to devastating effect. They are frequently used by Exodite populations to aid Craftworld Eldar armies, forging ahead of the main formation and attacking to secure an important position.

Much like Imperial Knights being organized around feudal houses, Eldar Knights are divided along Exodite Clans based from Maiden Worlds and Exodite Worlds.

Equipment
Eldar Knights are most frequently equipped with a Psychic Lance and Holo-field Shields. Specialist types also exist, often armed with large Scatter Lasers, Pulse Lasers, Bright Lances, and Sonic weapons


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I really like Kelly, he is my bro. The only truly consistent writer over the years. So I really hope he does all the armies I sorta like (Eldar, Dark Eldar, Necrons, Tyranids) and the one I love (Tau) instead of that horribly flaky Cruddace guy who just flings poo at the wall to see what sticks.

Vetock seems alright though, but he dropped the ball on Stealth units. They either needed to be more specialized, in a different organization slot, or useable as troops with the right HQ, now XV25/ XV15 are still competing with XV8 and now also the XV104. Bollocks to that.

So I'm forced to resurrect my Stealth Cadre fan codex.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

25/04/2013
Some more Eldar info
Source


> via neko
> *I'm sorry, I thought I'd also mentioned this previously. I'll also confirm that we're getting our pointy-eared friends in June
> 
> via 75hastings69
> This has been up here before, but I figured it was worth repeating this morning.
> *Eldar, new flier, characters and a new uber wraith guard thingy.
> 
> *there's a huge wraith guard construct type thing (similar to tau) IIRC it has two builds (shooty & cc), also IIRC the actual wraith guard have some kind of CC build option.
> stahly
> 
> *we will see updated jetbikes for the Eldar release and/or plastic Wraithguard?


----------



## Bubblematrix

Ok, thats decided then - I will be working on the wraith army, CC wraithguard == cool as heck


----------



## GrizBe

All this 'new' info... None of its new. I mentioned the giant wraith walker and cc wraithguard months ago....

... I thought we'd have some New, new rumours by now.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

GrizBe said:


> All this 'new' info... None of its new. I mentioned the giant wraith walker and cc wraithguard months ago....
> 
> ... I thought we'd have some New, new rumours by now.


What's left to tell though? Everything that can be said before we hit the 1month out limit has been said. New rumours wont come until May, until then we are just going to get the exact same rumours but from different people, perhaps with something sprinkled in between.

We know all the new units and changes to some units.
When a codex is 1month out you get some rules and wargear options.
When codex is 2 weeks out you get points costs, wargear costs and options, when codex is 1 week out you can download the codex or watch scanned pages or read codex breakdowns from people who already have it.


----------



## revilo44

Soo pretty yet I hate the red 

Eldar Flyers and the large Wraithguard Construct are the biggest rumors and news right now for upcoming Eldar, although anything solid on them is vague and fleeting.


Here is the latest on both. including a Silhouette of the new flyers drawn by Best_Pone, and a few comments.

Please remember that these are rumors.


via Best_Pone on Warseer
The pods on the wings of my drawing are the engines by the way, and yes, this fighter doesn't have a forked nose. Overall, the length of the Hemyock is a little longer than the Wave Serpant chassis, and the cockpit is located in the nose of this particular design.

Oh, and I think you're all expecting the obligatory mega-walker. From the glance I got, it looks like a wraithlord scaled up to twice the height I guess.
You might also like:
Purge the Unclean: Grey Knight Purgation Squads
Presence of Faeit "Leaked Grey Knight Codex"
Free Shipping Fees Increased at Games Workshop
Dark Eldar Sneak Peek for June Releases


----------



## Bubblematrix

Hmm, cockfighter does not look promising, though if you silhouette most models they look pretty stupid - let's hope this looks a lot cooler when 3D.

The idea of a double size wraithlord got me even more excited than I already was for the new Eldar, was soo hoping it isn't a 4 legged horse-tank like some of the old knights. A half size revenant or double size wraithlord sits right in my hopes for a wraith army.

The big decision for me will be whether I finally drop the red of Saim Hann for something more in keeping with giant wraith robots. And I also now see me having an even more hard time picking my heavy support slots :/


----------



## bitsandkits

that silhouette picture has changed since this morning, i think people are just guessing and having a jape.


----------



## GrizBe

bitsandkits said:


> that silhouette picture has changed since this morning, i think people are just guessing and having a jape.


^ This.


----------



## Adramalech

revilo44 said:


>


-gigglesnicker-

it's funny because it looks like a penis


----------



## revilo44

Dave from the Faeit 212 inbox
so looking through the display cabinets at gw hq on Friday, the elder are missing a large portion including there main characters and hq choices and necrons well they just seem to have vanished.
Maybe new pictures for codex or for WD


----------



## GrizBe

Doesn't really mean anything.... IF it was for the codex, it would have been done months ago to go in time for print, and IF it was for WD, you'd have the same reason.... plus, battle reports lately have used staff members armies, not the public display ones.


----------



## seermaster

the models could be being replaced by new ones tho especialy wraithguard jetbikes


----------



## Lordgimpet

Speaking of jet bikes i hope these are it.
http://kaughnorscave.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/whoa-check-out-these-jet-bike-models.html i would add the pics myself but doing this from a phone


----------



## Archon Dan

If those aren't Eldar Jetbikes, GW is gonna be suing somebody again. Liking the twin-linked under-slung guns. Then again, the bodies look a little off for Eldar. But the bike design, spears and other weapons have that Eldar feel.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Interesting pics, I am very torn on them - if they are the ones (and let's face it they look waaay to realistic to not be) then I want to see them in real life before I order any, they look a bit like someone was told to add more detail and didn't quite know how to do it.

The increasing worry I have is that the Falcon kit is looking more and more dated with the other kits, might have to convert a whole load more MK3 ones like my cloudstrike ones to keep the detail balanced.


----------



## nevynxxx

Archon Dan said:


> If those aren't Eldar Jetbikes, GW is gonna be suing somebody again.


Only if someone is selling them :wink: GW can't stop you making your own models...


----------



## Sethis

I like those Jetbike pics with the exception of the Wraithbone vanes out to the side, and the fat engine grille underneath.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Sethis said:


> I like those Jetbike pics with the exception of the Wraithbone vanes out to the side, and the fat engine grille underneath.


Yeah on analysis the vanes are the bit that bothers me.

Anyone also notice that jetseers don't need to hold onto the steering on jetbikes it seems - skilz

Guess I am going to be very broke and my wife is going to kill me come June.


----------



## bitsandkits

Like those bikes alot, as an eldar general since RT i hope to god those are genuine and not some practical joke at my expense,i fecking hate the current jet bikes with a passion.


----------



## Xabre

I'm noticing a distinct lack of Guardian jetbikes. Only warlocks and Shining Spears (and an exarch, I'd assume).

I wonder if this will be like the recent Ravenwing kits... One box for Guardians, Seers Council, and Shining spears. Great to build Saim Hann, terrible on the wallet.


----------



## bitsandkits

im just not sure if they are genuine, they are nice but i have to say that some things about them just dont feel quite right, the huge air scoop for example doesnt really fit, the wings dont feel right and some of the limbs and weapons just dont feel polished or fine enough for "GW" eldar. Plus they were found on a Russian forum,which i hate to say it starts alarm bells ringing.


----------



## Bubblematrix

@B&K, the Russian site thing, I was reading that as a cover for not giving away the source, but true it would not be the first time some odd bootlegs came out of Russia.

The air intakes I think are a victim of angle, I think they aren't as big as they look from the wrong angle, but I could be wrong.

With the faeit 212 blog down and everyone on heightened alert for the GW legal hammer, I am not too optimistic that we will see anything much more before the release by GW.


----------



## bitsandkits

i just dont think they are sleek enough to be GW, they remind me a little of the mike mcvey era eldar,the mk2 craftworld stuff, jes and juans models for eldar tend to be a bit more polished if im honest.
time will tell, if they are boot legs then GW should find who made them and employ him, with a little training he could be perfect.


----------



## jams

they aren't official GW models. if you look closely you can make out parts from existing kits. for example, the warlocks are sporting DA exarch arms with the wrist mounted shuriken pistols and the left arms from the support platform crew. also, the autarch is made up of the old style 3rd ed fire dragon helmet with a DA plume. i think this is just some very talented bedroom scupltor who got bored of waiting. good effort though


----------



## Bubblematrix

Well, nice work they did - needless to say, if the jetbikes come out as good as these and with as many options then they will sell very very well.


----------



## bitsandkits

jams said:


> they aren't official GW models. if you look closely you can make out parts from existing kits. for example, the warlocks are sporting DA exarch arms with the wrist mounted shuriken pistols and the left arms from the support platform crew. also, the autarch is made up of the old style 3rd ed fire dragon helmet with a DA plume. i think this is just some very talented bedroom scupltor who got bored of waiting. good effort though


I spotted the limbs but i just put them down to GW reusing the parts from other kits,which in the eldar range is pretty common, but your right about the autarch head ,still this makes tgem even more amazing as they are the best non GW eldar i have seen


----------



## jams

@bits without a doubt, much more dynamic then the crap chapterhouse came up with


----------



## nevynxxx

Is there anything to say the pics aren't just someone's kit-bash?


----------



## dthwish09

They are nice but not GW nice, maybe artist prototypes? There are rumours of a multipart plastic seer council on bikes and shining spears


----------



## All_Is_Dust

dthwish09 said:


> They are nice but not GW nice, maybe artist prototypes? There are rumours of a multipart plastic seer council on bikes and shining spears


That would be amazing. 

I don't think those jetbikes are GW. I mean look at those marshmallow hands...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

06/05/2013
Some more Eldar rumours
Source


> The Dark Reaper Exarch regains a classic weapon option from the days of yore. HINT, HINT - it involves skulls and chain.
> 
> Aspect Warriors are moving to plastic using the "combo-unit" dual-build format GW has moved to of late. We'll leave it up to you to guess which aspects could be paired off into combo-kit boxes with differing heads/weapon options.
> 
> The new Eldar flyer is quite curved in nature, with sweeping lines all about. A real head turner.
> 
> The new Eldar "big kit" is a wraith construct that shares numerous design cues with the current War Walker - but much larger. A "virtual" beast...
> 
> Eldar keep thier distance from Tau from an overall design theme. They will be the masters of maneuver and outright speed. Look for multiple options and units types for jetbikes including up-armored and even faster versions. Jetbikes as a family may well become the staple hallmark of the army. They will come in multiple flavors with both anti-personnel and anti-armor types.
> 
> FOC wise, look for a whole lot of jumping about of units between the HEAVY SUPPORT, FAST ATTACK, and ELITES slots. There will be difficult player decisions to be made in those areas.


----------



## GrizBe

Nothing really new with the new rumours again.. apart from the Dark Reaper bit...

Already knew about the combo boxes, as that's the new norm... flyer tidbit tells us nothing and the 'big kit' we've known about for months... Other stuffs so obvious it'd be news if it wasn't included.


----------



## Sethis

I'd disagree. The Dual-Box thing wasn't a given, the jetbike-heavy bias is new - previously jetbikes have been a "can take some if you like them, not essential" unit. The FoC swapping wasn't to be taken for granted - Tau have none, DA have 2 units that can swap, and Chaos can only swap Elites (all of which are pretty terrible).

Web of Skulls... unless it's a 36-48" range throwing weapon then it's a completely pointless addition.


----------



## GrizBe

Sethis said:


> I'd disagree. The Dual-Box thing wasn't a given, the jetbike-heavy bias is new - previously jetbikes have been a "can take some if you like them, not essential" unit. The FoC swapping wasn't to be taken for granted - Tau have none, DA have 2 units that can swap, and Chaos can only swap Elites (all of which are pretty terrible).
> 
> Web of Skulls... unless it's a 36-48" range throwing weapon then it's a completely pointless addition.



Pretty much every army released lately has had a duel box combo. So it is a given that'd happen. It saves shelf space for the stores and design work in the studios... Every aspect being separate would be a lot of work and shelf space GW just aren't doing anymore.

We've known for ages too that Eldar were going to be more focused towards speed. Look at Dark Eldar. They're a mirror to normal Elder and they're all about speed and hit and running. So its just simple logic that they're fast units, like jetbikes, would feature heavily.

Same with Foc Swapping... we've seen it a lot recently with characters leading to x becoming troops instead of elites and so forth. With so many aspects its hardly a grand leap of logic to assume that X lord would make their aspect troops or similar.


----------



## bitsandkits

problem with the rumours is that there are far too many, given the wave release format was dropped if GW were to put out everything thats been rumoured to be happening for eldar they would have to put out like 10 plastic kits all with dual format or more.

the aspect warriors are pretty significantly different looking and so its hard to see how they can do the dual thing without compromising the looks, that said do they really need to dual kit them, there are plenty 5 man sprues that only have single use or have slightly different weapons options, or they could really ram up the optional parts which to be honest the eldar really need.


----------



## GrizBe

Thing is until we actually get something solid... IE, an order sheet or pictures, its all just speculation and rumour and all we can really go off are past patterns and things that are likely...

Now, I admit with Eldar, aesthetically the different ascpect are quite different from each other, so as they currently stand, may be hard to duel kit... But, as we know by most rumours, the entire range is being redone... hence, they could have shifted the design to make duel kits more plausible.

Plausibly, I could see maybe Hawks and Banshees as a duel kit. Maybe Dragons and Scorpians, and then Spiders and Reapers.

Hopefully when Faeit 212 is back online, we'll get the big rumour dump of elder Stuff Naftka mentioned.


----------



## Sethis

GrizBe said:


> Plausibly, I could see maybe Hawks and Banshees as a duel kit. Maybe Dragons and Scorpians, and then Spiders and Reapers.


Which also leaves us:

Guardians/Stormies
Wraithguard/Meleeguard
Avengers/?
Jetbikes/Spears

So yes, previous releases have had dual-kits, but no-one so far has had *seven*. And that's leaving aside the Flyers, any new Falcon chassis tanks and the Supa-Walker thing.

Actually the logical step for me would be to combine the Falcon and Serpent boxes, and have the Falcon as a dedicated transport instead of a Heavy Support choice. Frees up shelf and FoC space in one move.

And while Eldar are obviously going to be focused on speed in one way or another, Non-Seer Jetbikes have previously been a very minor role, with our speed coming from Serpents and HS tanks. The above rumour (and it is just a rumour) implies a complete paradigm shift towards Jetbikes being the core of the army, with supporting units. If true, this is completely new and different to anything else we've heard.


----------



## GrizBe

Thing is, Troops will always be the core of an army reguardless... I could see that some FOC choices may end up Jetbike heavy... but I think they'll only be essential in the way that Flyers are 'essential' for Necrons. It'll be a matter of opinion and play style.


And as said.. its a complete redo of the range by most accounts. Not just a 'we're adding x units' we've seen so far... So 7 duel kits isn't really pushing it... Heck, for all we know we could be getting triple kits.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Wonder if u will be able to magnatise these kits x


----------



## revilo44

I should think so but we have not seen the kits yet so any is possible.
but one that I think GW will not doing the any time soon is includeing free magnets. If that does happen then:shok:


----------



## Bubblematrix

Sethis said:


> Actually the logical step for me would be to combine the Falcon and Serpent boxes, and have the Falcon as a dedicated transport instead of a Heavy Support choice. Frees up shelf and FoC space in one move.


This sounds plausible, having two boxes is silly and making a combined sprue is little effort compared to most. I would hope that the upgrades are included like the spinner/fireprism

The FOC is already trialled in the corsairs army list, this makes it both likely and unlikely, GW surely are thinking in that direction but at the same time it would rob one of the more unique aspects of that list.

I am expecting spiders/scorpions as they would mesh quite well.
maybe banshees/hawks, dragons/reapers and then you have the conundrum of DA, unless they work some new unit option into that box.


----------



## SonofVulkan

The problem with magnetising Aspect Warriors is that you may get some strange colour combinations with the bodies, helmets and arms if you prefer to paint them in their traditional colours. Looking forward to this release though.


----------



## seermaster

For aspects would dragons avengers then hawks banshees then scorpians spiders makes more sense with there armour. 
Alternativly we could go the way of chaos marines cult troops and have add on sprues.


----------



## Digg40k

Source



> *Stats for the Eldar "Knight" main gun:*
> 
> "Pulsar Lance"
> Primary fire mode:
> 36" S:8 AP2 Heavy 2, Lance
> 
> Overcharge mode (weapon may not fire next turn)
> 48" S:10 AP1 Heavy 1, Blast, Lance


Concrete rules this early? I'm not so sure but it sounds decent enough. I just hope it's not being piloted by a Guardian with BS3...


----------



## GrizBe

Sounds plausible to me... kinda like a scaled up version of the old epic knight weapon.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Would have rather the over charged shot to be gets hot rather then not fire next turn


----------



## Xabre

Eldar weapons don't 'Get Hot'. They charge power from crystals. It makes total sense, but hopefully the unit has backup firepower. Honestly, with a Lance, it's less useful. But it does help separate it from Tau Ion weapons.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

I forgot about that. But still not been able to dire next turn is annoying. Ye it's back up fire power better be amazing


----------



## Bubblematrix

If it is anything like half the units in apocalypse then this will be coupled with some nasty "choose not to fire and move fast" option so that in the turn after bitch-slapping something it can run away and hide. All of which would make sense and fit with other units.

BS3 guardians were rumoured ages ago to be gone, they suck too hard and discourage their use, also the IA volume has no shitty BS3 on anything with a big gun as it just doesn't work.


----------



## jams

tastytaste has posted some more rumours http://bloodofkittens.com/blog/2013/05/08/rumor-it-eldar-expect/

i hope the majority of that post is bull


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I'd like to point out the following:



> Well I have bunch of hunches on what you can expect to see from the new Eldar codex...


----------



## jams

MadCowCrazy said:


> I'd like to point out the following:


completely missed that, phew!


----------



## The Irish Commissar

There's no way they will touch jetbikes, there the mainstay of many an eldar army. Also they would hardly nerf farseers and their powers. Like c'mon there the masters of psychic powers like


----------



## GrizBe

jams said:


> tastytaste has posted some more rumours http://bloodofkittens.com/blog/2013/05/08/rumor-it-eldar-expect/
> 
> i hope the majority of that post is bull


Its Tasteytaste and the BoK network. As a general rule of thumb always remember that anything posted there is bullshit. If a known reliable rumour monger (Stickmonkey, Harry, Hastings etc) hasn't already said it, and its on BoK, it's 100% crap.

I'll say this for hopefully the last time.... BoK has a ZERO percent accuracy rating on unique to them rumours. 

Its why the vast majority of rumour coallaters here like myself and Zion, when BoK is mentioned, completely ignore and don't post it.

BoK just likes to post sensationalist crap to try and attract a readership. He's not worth anyones time at all.


----------



## Bubblematrix

GrizBe said:


> BoK just likes to post sensationalist crap to try and attract a readership. He's not worth anyones time at all.


Sadly it is what a successful high hit website has to do if it does not have access to exclusive or useful material, in the end though if it is all they do then they just get a bad rep for it.

Damn I just want this release to happen now


----------



## seermaster

Alright cant get the link to work but here is what was said link is on page 13 of the eldar mk2 warseer thread.
(from Reddit)
"I work at a hobby shop and yesterday I was submitting my Games Workshop order. To my surprise my GW rep asked me if I wanted one of the collectors edition codex's ( he knows i'm a huge Eldar fan). I submitted my order for the entire new line of Eldar mini's. Some notable orders were a Wraithguard box set, a new Eldar Avatar box, Jetbikes 3 pack, and the new flier. He couldn't give me names but I can confirm that on May 24th the pre-order for Eldar will be released and they will be released the first week of June. 
Edit: Removed location to protect the identity of those who are involved


----------



## GrizBe

Bubblematrix said:


> Sadly it is what a successful high hit website has to do if it does not have access to exclusive or useful material, in the end though if it is all they do then they just get a bad rep for it.


Honestly, I'm surprised he has an rep and readership at all... The articles he posts are crap, and as said with the rumours, he has a 0% accuracy rating....


@seermaster: I'm calling bull on that. Simply for the reason that even the stores don't know what they're getting until about a week before the preorders go up. Plus.. If they did know what was coming, they'd have the unit names etc. 

That aside... whats mentioned is probably 100% defiantely going to appear, given the current pattern and whats already available for elder... But to be able to order it already is 100% crap. 

Plus, as oft noted.. GW reps are told jack these days, as are store staff.


----------



## Digg40k

Source



> *via Warseer's Best_Pone*
> 
> First look at this picture to get you in the right frame of mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then read this:
> 
> Common fighter/bomber features:
> - Downward angling of the primary wings (about 30º I'd estimate)
> - Canards are very slightly angled down, but near horizontal
> - Engines are mounted in pods in the wings
> - One weapon mounted centreline under the hull, and one in a pod in each wing
> 
> Hemlock:
> - Has a single vertical stabiliser mounted on the centreline of the aircraft
> 
> Nightshade:
> - Twin "vertical" stabilisers (they're actually about 30º from horizontal), one mounted on each engine pod.
> 
> 
> And finally, another note regarding the big Eldar walker kit:
> -it's officially "Wraithknight"


----------



## seermaster

Me likes if the eldar flyer turns out like that.
Grizbe i no gw reps people no nothing but the fact that none on warseer called bull imediatly made me think it was likely and rumors are rumors.


----------



## Xabre

Hemlock and Nightshade fliers?

I've never heard of GW reusing names.... that's two different class names from Eldar's BFG fleet.


----------



## Archon Dan

Perhaps those are working titles. But the Necron BFG range has Scythe Fighters. So for 40K they just specified what kind of Scythes they were. It sounds like a cool design for the Flyers. But Wraithknight doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## troybuckle

Man, i was expecting some leaked pics by now, Tau, Chaos and DA all had a few where are the Eldar??


----------



## GrizBe

troybuckle said:


> Man, i was expecting some leaked pics by now, Tau, Chaos and DA all had a few where are the Eldar??


Thinking the recent round of DMCA letters and blog shutdowns might have had something to do with it and scareing people off.... Hopefully we'll start getting some in the next week or two.


----------



## Xabre

Archon Dan said:


> Perhaps those are working titles. But the Necron BFG range has Scythe Fighters. So for 40K they just specified what kind of Scythes they were. It sounds like a cool design for the Flyers. But Wraithknight doesn't sit right with me.


 
Wraithknight honestly sounds wrong, considering that since the Dreadknight everyone's been bastardizing the name to represent a walker of that scale. Knights, I believe, were from Epic sacle, which makes them Titan levels. On the other hand, we already have Wraithlords and Wraithseers (FW), so Wraithknight's not impossible.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Xabre said:


> Knights, I believe, were from Epic scale, which makes them Titan levels.


They were similar in size and power to the ork stomper, so if this is a large walker kit then it is in every way a GW "knight".

Just to share a thought, we are also expecting a re-release of apocalypse in the near future (months if you believe the rumours), the FOC for Eldar really has no space for another big heavy option - could we be looking at a superheavy released with Eldar? or some option to take it as either?


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Maybe they will move the falcon to dedicated transport and can't remember if warwalkers are heavy or not but they should be fast so that would leave some space with only the fire prism and wraithlord and artillery guns in heavy along with dark reapers. So with the heavy walker that's 5 in heavy. If we get flyers I guess they would be fast attack


----------



## Bubblematrix

The Irish Commissar said:


> warwalkers are heavy or not but they should be fast


If i get the option to pack fast attack slots with that many heavy weapons I will be a happy player, but no currently they are in HS.

Fast ironically always seems to be a crappy zone for Eldar, I really hope that gets fixed.


----------



## Moriouce

The fighter concept of the pic above is good but I hope it will look much more sleek. It looks much to human, as I think it is cause it looks like a prototype presented years ago by Nothrope I believe.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

BOLS have posted some weapon stats
Source


> Word has reached us of two divergent schools of though for the latest codex shuriken family, and the jury is still out on which one was ultimately selected. Both are highly divergent from the short-ranged 12" S:4 AP:5 Assault 2 weapon we have now (oh those poor, poor Guardians). Here we go folks:
> 
> OPTION A: The Bane of Flesh
> 
> Shuriken Pistol 12" S:4 AP5 Pistol, Fleshbane
> Shuriken Catapult 18" S:4 AP5 Assault 2, Fleshbane
> Dire Avenger Shuriken Catapult 24" S:4 AP:5 Assault 2, Fleshbane
> Shuriken Cannon 24" S:6 AP:5 Assault 3, Fleshbane
> Shuriken Shreiker Cannon 24" S:6 AP:5 Assault 3, Fleshbane, Poison(4+), Pinning
> 
> OPTION B: The Rain of Shuriken
> 
> Shuriken Pistol 12" S:4 AP5 Pistol
> Shuriken Catapult 18" S:4 AP5 Salvo2/4
> Dire Avenger Shuriken Catapult 24" S:4 AP:5 Salvo 2/4
> Shuriken Cannon 24" S:6 AP:5 Salvo 3/6
> Shuriken Shreiker Cannon 24" S:6 AP:5 Salvo 3/6, Poison(4+), Pinning


----------



## GrizBe

I saw this earlier and immediately assumed it was bull and wishlisting...

Fleshbane automatically wounds on a roll of 2+. Having that on a standard sidearm is stupidly OP. The same goes for salvo... pretty much double the number of shots to any other standard armament? OP again...


----------



## MadCowCrazy

GrizBe said:


> I saw this earlier and immediately assumed it was bull and wishlisting...
> 
> Fleshbane automatically wounds on a roll of 2+. Having that on a standard sidearm is stupidly OP. The same goes for salvo... pretty much double the number of shots to any other standard armament? OP again...


True, makes Dark Eldar weapons seem shit. I doubt we will see much fleshbane but the rumour mill has been pretty dry for about a week now.

Pre-orders go up on Sat next week so we should see allot of rumours coming out this week.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

The second one would make up for the fact that dire avengers and guardian's have no special weapons like plasma or melta guns. But I still feel it would be over powered


----------



## GrizBe

MadCowCrazy said:


> True, makes Dark Eldar weapons seem shit. I doubt we will see much fleshbane but the rumour mill has been pretty dry for about a week now.
> 
> Pre-orders go up on Sat next week so we should see allot of rumours coming out this week.



Tell me about it... wish Naftka would hurry the hell up and get his new site online.


----------



## Styro-J

Well it seems they have moved the Fleshbane to Shred. In many ways, I like that much more. If the range increases are in, then I'm set to be a proud Eldar player. I just am gonna feel bad about investing in even more...

What really is worrying me is that many things will probably get cheaper, and that'll put a damper in my 40k pts. dream.


----------



## Moriouce

Shread on shuriken weapons sounds great both fluff- and gamewise. Do not know about the range change though, maybe if the shread only was within half range or something.


----------



## GrizBe

Shred sounds more plausible, and it fits the fluff too. Just wish we were getitng some more solid rumours lately.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47

GrizBe said:


> Tell me about it... wish Naftka would hurry the hell up and get his new site online.


Naftka posted a video saying he would be up and running within a month. So he most likely will not be making the Eldar release in 3 weeks sadly.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Great so it looks like we're only going to be gettin the odd rumour here and there


----------



## MadCowCrazy

We are one week away from pre-orders, I'm surprised we have so little info as we have :crazy:


----------



## Xabre

I like Shred, I think that words for the Shuriken weapons. With the low AP no matter what it helps to make sure that it's not too overpowered in general. I find interesting that the Shrieker cannon (wasn't that what Jetbikes ran?) is always poisoned, which means that no matter what it's aiming at, it's going to wound on 4 or better. Monster hunting indeed.


----------



## coke123

Shred on Shuriken weapons? BAHAHAHAHAHAHA Holy shit that's awesome! Think about it; you now basically have Doom automatically go off on every unit in your opponents army every turn. That, my friends, is hella nasty.

Looks like I'll be stripping back my Eldar to repaint very soon!


----------



## tirnaog

Any one hear if the WraithCanon is getting a better Range?
12" I find near useless. Would like to see 18" or 24".


----------



## The Irish Commissar

I think 18inchs would be fair meaning they have to get closer then with your average gun but still not close enough that you wont have to get into assault range just to fire your weapon


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Xabre said:


> I find interesting that the Shrieker cannon (wasn't that what Jetbikes ran?) is always poisoned, which means that no matter what it's aiming at, it's going to wound on 4 or better. Monster hunting indeed.


The Shrieker Cannon is the specialized ShuriCan that Death Jesters have used since RT. According to fluff, they have always been poisoned...in 2ed they used to make models explode which could cause morale test, which is why they have pinning in their current iteration. Fleshbane or Poisoned would be very fluffy for the Shrieker.

As for Shred...it would be a nice way to make the Shuriken weapons slightly better than a bolter without making them overpowered. It would be nice to see a return to the old ranges as well, but that may be asking too much.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47

The Irish Commissar said:


> Great so it looks like we're only going to be gettin the odd rumour here and there





MadCowCrazy said:


> We are one week away from pre-orders, I'm surprised we have so little info as we have :crazy:


It has been very quiet due to recent events. Painfully quiet. I'm hoping someone has received their WD. 

If not, I'm hoping the obscure sites, or even the international sites (Spanish webpage for the Tau rumours) will yield some fruit.


----------



## revilo44

I agree that it has been too quiet. Even when my fav army is getting a codex all the rumours stops.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Well leave it to GW to hype up a product...

I just want to know what my minor fortune is buying already.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47

Faeit was said to have his site up today, but it's not completed from the looks of things.


----------



## tirnaog

whats the address?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Karyudo-DS said:


> I just want to know what my minor fortune is buying already.


Mantic counts as minis :crazy:


As for GW to hype a product? Heh, I've heard about people not knowing their army has received an update up to 6 months after official release. Unless you check the forums at least once a month you will have no idea something has been released at all...

I never go to GWs website other than when pre orders go up so I can check out the sprue and 360 pics, other than that I never go there.


----------



## maelstrom48

MadCowCrazy said:


> I never go to GWs website other than when pre orders go up so I can check out the sprue and 360 pics, other than that I never go there.


Same here. I remember back when GW had hobby articles, battle reports, even a fluff section and downloadable wallpapers! Now that all that's gone and I don't buy models from them directly, I have no reason to visit their site apart from preorders. Which I still don't buy from them.

Hoping Faiet gets back on soon. I'm really butthurt for lack of Eldar rumors right now.


----------



## revilo44

tirnaog said:


> whats the address?


It's not up yet but here it is anyway http://www.faeit212.com/


----------



## Kalishnikov-47

Awkward. The site is down at the moment. Wonder if he is plugging away...

Edit- 10:44 EST. It's up again with still nothing.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

MadCowCrazy said:


> Mantic counts as minis :crazy:


True, though now I'm eyeing that Robotech minis game and only because I actually like Macross but the minis look great. So sad I only have so much money and space :laugh:



MadCowCrazy said:


> As for GW to hype a product? Heh, I've heard about people not knowing their army has received an update up to 6 months after official release. Unless you check the forums at least once a month you will have no idea something has been released at all...


I remember Wizkids didn't have an issue with this. They maybe put out slightly more information than the GW blog does, but instead of a random blitz you have to watch like a hawk to even notice they would run something once a week (or two) for a couple months for a set. I might've bought Eldar if I knew if anything would fit in with what I wanted to do but with no info I've yet to buy anything since 6th came out.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47

Faeit is temporarily up at his "Forward HQ" while he finishes setting up his actual page. 

faeit.blogspot.com

Otherwise nothing new at this time.


----------



## GrizBe

Bad news everyone?



> It seems there might be some production issues going on for the upcoming Eldar release. We all know that the Tau release was a mess, and we are all hoping that the eldar release will have most of these issues fixed.
> 
> 
> Over the last 6 months or so, we have all heard that there have been sightings of eldar stockpiled in warehouses, so exactly how accurate this is or how much GW production is a mess on an upcoming eldar release is still really in the air.
> 
> Please take this bit with some extra salt.
> 
> via Kohala
> Sad news, I just spoke to my retailer I typically go to, he said his distributor told him not to expect any of the Eldar in the first 2 weeks of their release. GW is so far behind in production that they have not even received any of their High Elves yet either...I hope some of you will be more fortunate in finding them then I will be, it sounds like GW production is a mess still and they are going to be taking care of their direct sales first and foremost.



Given how badly GW underestimated Tau sales... it makes sense that they could be rushing production of Eldar as they're expecting a similar huge demand... so it does seem plausible.


----------



## bitsandkits

GrizBe said:


> Bad news everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given how badly GW underestimated Tau sales... it makes sense that they could be rushing production of Eldar as they're expecting a similar huge demand... so it does seem plausible.


the tau thing was over exaggerated, GW had it sorted in a week and people are already claiming there is a problem with production of the eldar? well as noone can preorder them how can they have messed up production levels? its nonsense ,see how we are doing a week after pre order are up, hell we dont even know whats definately up for order yet!


----------



## GrizBe

As you can tell.. we're rumour starved.. so anything goes right now.

"The Eldar models will now be bacon scented and made in crystal invisible plastic."

:grin:


----------



## bitsandkits

seems weird that photos havent been leaked to someone or some place else


----------



## GrizBe

You'd think what with Pre-orders, which should be going up in about a week, we'd have seen the White Dwarf leak by now...


----------



## Kalishnikov-47

GrizBe said:


> You'd think what with Pre-orders, which should be going up in about a week, we'd have seen the White Dwarf leak by now...


My thoughts exactly. Ever since that Farseer model reared its head in March we haven't gotten a shred of anything besides the recycled/regurgitated information we have received from our rumourmongers.

I am wondering if we will barely get anything until next weekend with how tight things have been. When do people usually get their WDs, on the last Saturday of every month? I remember some getting theirs the Wednesday or even Monday before the actual release. 

Also, bacon.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

GrizBe said:


> As you can tell.. we're rumour starved.. so anything goes right now.
> 
> "The Eldar models will now be bacon scented and made in crystal invisible plastic."
> 
> :grin:


And if you could smell bacon through the paint these would be the greatest models ever made. Fact.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Karyudo-DS said:


> "And if you could smell bacon through the paint these would be the greatest models ever made. Fact."
> - The Dog


Fixed that for you. Bacon smelling models would be a really bad idea, especially if you have a dog. When my dog was a puppy she ate a VC Zombie, I considered it a loss as 1 zombie is not worth the hassle of digging through dog poo to get. Perhaps some forgeworld but even that highly depends on the model.

I got these rumours from a friend of a friend. They are 100% accurate.

Eldar will go up for pre-order next weekend.
The Eldar release will include at least one flier.
The Eldar release will include a new model that uses the oval base.
There are points reductions on allot of the units.


:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## revilo44

I'm sure that is all true madcow (backs away slowly)


Well with feait 212 back up rumours will be coming

Sad news, I just spoke to my retailer I typically go to, he said his distributor told him not to expect any of the Eldar in the first 2 weeks of their release. GW is so far behind in production that they have not even received any of their High Elves yet either...I hope some of you will be more fortunate in finding them then I will be, it sounds like GW production is a mess still and they are going to be taking care of their direct sales first and foremost.

I call shenanigans to that rumour


----------



## Kalishnikov-47

I'm putting some money on it being a red herring as well. Not to mention people said they just did not have the boxes for it. Plenty of sprues, just no means of shipping them off. Some got white Citadel Boxes.


----------



## Bubblematrix

revilo44 said:


> I call shenanigans to that rumour


I call GW being underhanded thundercunts to the independent retailer, they are sick of them selling stuff slightly cheaper and are giving themselves the 2 week window of early sales... just my cynical guess.


----------



## Styro-J

Awesome! It IS happening! Saw a pic of the Wraithknight on warseer










Hopefully that link works I'm working off a phone here.

Mod EDIT: Have a nifty image instead of a link to another board.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

WOW...... It's sorta built like the riptide, cannon, shield and second weapon on shoulder


----------



## revilo44

it soooo AWESOME what im feeling right now :grin: :shok::so_happy:. i can not believe that after 6 years it is happening.


----------



## Zion

Styro, nothing personal but I replaced your link with the image. No need giving other sites our traffic after all.

While I'm at it, here's the cover with signs of how GW might be planning to handle the Craftworld differences, or in the very least Iyanden. EDIT: If you look at the bottom right the new Eldar flyer is there too.


----------



## Styro-J

Thanks! No worries, I wanted to do an image myself but didn't have the tools.


----------



## Zion

Styro-J said:


> Thanks! No worries, I wanted to do an image myself but didn't have the tools.


No problem.


----------



## GrizBe

Styro-J said:


> Awesome! It IS happening! Saw a pic of the Wraithknight on warseer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that link works I'm working off a phone here.
> 
> Mod EDIT: Have a nifty image instead of a link to another board.




Frikken finally... that things awesome!


Wait.. one thing though... Codex Eldar : Lyanden? They're doing suppliment codex's???


----------



## Zion

GrizBe said:


> Frikken finally... that things awesome!
> 
> 
> Wait.. one thing though... Codex Eldar : Lyanden? They'ter doing suppliment codex's???


For atleast one Craftworld, yes. I have a feeling it's going to be a thinner book that requires the other book to use it properly (like the old days of supplements), but they're doing at least one. Time will tell if they do more.


----------



## bitsandkits

Well sweet jesus ,mary and joseph, you can just make out the flier in the codex page on the bottom right,not happy about the digital codex supllement


----------



## Kalishnikov-47

Ahh. The Eldar have come!


----------



## Zion

bitsandkits said:


> Well sweet jesus ,mary and joseph, you can just make out the flier in the codex page on the bottom right,not happy about the digital codex supllement


There isn't anything on that page that says the codex supplement is a digital only thing.


----------



## Digg40k

Wraith Knight.

So awesome the pilot is crying.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

I want both the walker and the flyer


----------



## Mossy Toes

Digg40k said:


> Wraith Knight.
> 
> So awesome the pilot is crying.


And dead.



Zion said:


> For at least one Craftworld, yes. I have a feeling it's going to be a thinner book that requires the other book to use it properly (like the old days of supplements), but they're doing at least one. Time will tell if they do more.


I imagine it'll be rather like the old Catachan supplement to the IG codex, yes. I don't see why they couldn't give Yriel the ability to make Wraithguard troops, or something, but then I don't know just how much the Iyanden rules will diverge from the rest.


----------



## GrizBe

Zion said:


> There isn't anything on that page that says the codex supplement is a digital only thing.


True... but it is on the page headed 'Digital Products'.


----------



## Zion

Mossy Toes said:


> And dead.


It says his twin is dead. That would make Wraithknights pretty uncommon if they could only be piloted by paired twins, one of which has to die first.

Also that'd be pretty creepy. Almost has an Evangelion feel there if one person has to die to bring the thing to life.



Mossy Toes said:


> And dead.


 I imagine it'll be rather like the old Catachan supplement to the IG codex, yes. I don't see why they couldn't give Yriel the ability to make Wraithguard troops, or something, but then I don't know just how much the Iyanden rules will diverge from the rest.[/QUOTE]

I'm guessing we're seeing some major changes regarding the Wraithguard rules and such to warrant their own sub-book, but I'm only guessing.



GrizBe said:


> True... but it is on the page headed 'Digital Products'.


Along with the regular codex, and it features cover art which suggests an actual book (likely soft bound like Death From the Skies).


----------



## Bubblematrix

Impressive, tho next to the titans it's gonna look a bit butch, not as fluid as other wraith constructs. Still, gonna be buying at least one.

The flyer even in tiny has me gagging for next month, better get painting my may army painting entry so I can justify the spend


----------



## jams

I am soooo stoked! :-D


----------



## SonofVulkan

Mount them shoulder cannons on the sides of his helmet, bit of green stuff on the sword to turn it into a giant chainsword and paint him in a Striking Scorpion colour scheme. So thats next months project sorted.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

We have some pictures from the WD out, I threw 1 into Photoshop to see if I could clean it up a little.

These 2 are photoshopped by me as I tried to make them a bit clearer
















Originals


----------



## Zion

Found someone who transcribed the tiny text from the right hand page from the Wraithknight image:

The arm mounted sheild: "Scatter shield.... a potent device that project a forcefield"

The vanes on the back: Warp projectors which lighten its considerable bulk"

The sword: "The Wraithknight can be equiped with a massive ghostglaive - a lavish gem encrusted weapon as long(?) as a tank"

The lightened load makes me think that the Wraithknight might have the Fleet USR.


----------



## maelstrom48

Holy balls of Christ.


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> We have some pictures from the WD out, I threw 1 into Photoshop to see if I could clean it up a little.


Not to downplay your work photoshopping those, but we already posted those full pages.


----------



## seermaster

I reckon it will have some sort of jump decice the riptide has a jetpack;the dreadnight has a telyporta jump pack;and the trygon can deep strike so we ought to get somthing better than fleet.


----------



## Bubblematrix

If we take the rumors for the big wep and that it has a jump set together then you can almost bet that it has the same rules as the revenant in that it can chose to not shoot and have increased move instead (like I predicted when we first saw the weapon rules)


----------



## seermaster

Ah so it will keep up with saim han makes much more sense and will be so epic.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Maybe it will have jump shoot jump as well


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Zion said:


> lightened load makes me think that the Wraithknight might have the Fleet USR.


I would have guessed the 30" jump that the Dread Knight can do.



Zion said:


> Not to downplay your work photoshopping those, but we already posted those full pages.


Should I update the first page without posting the same thing at the back as well?

I know you want to be able to scream "FIRST!!!!" but I dont care about being first, I care about the content and keeping everyone informed.

If I found something that hasn't been posted and only posted it at the front and then when someone posted it at the back of the thread said "I already posted that! Don't post stuff I've already posted" wouldn't that kinda be a dick move to do?

Every time I do an update I also include the same update at the back, you'd be retarded not to do it that way as some people actually read the thread and not just the front page.


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> I would have guessed the 30" jump that the Dread Knight can do.


A once-a-game move? Eh, maybe, but I don't see that coming standard. Even the Dreadknight has to pay for it.




MadCowCrazy said:


> Should I update the first page without posting the same thing at the back as well?
> 
> I know you want to be able to scream "FIRST!!!!" but I dont care about being first, I care about the content and keeping everyone informed.
> 
> If I found something that hasn't been posted and only posted it at the front and then when someone posted it at the back of the thread said "I already posted that! Don't post stuff I've already posted" wouldn't that kinda be a dick move to do?
> 
> Every time I do an update I also include the same update at the back, you'd be retarded not to do it that way as some people actually read the thread and not just the front page.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrQlozXk9-k&list=


Actually it had nothing to do with screaming "first" (someone else actually had linked the Wraithknight before I spotted it today anyways), but rather pointing out that some of the content was there. I didn't know if you had or had not seen it yet so I was trying to give you a friendly heads up.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Saw this comparison pic over on 4Chan, this can't be accurate can it?
Must be an angle thing, or would they really make the Wraith Knight that big?












I went and got another Riptide picture with a better horizontal angle but it's not accurate on the vertical plane, it does seem the Wraith Knight might be a little bit taller than the Riptide, though the riptide has bent legs in these pics.


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> Saw this comparison pic over on 4Chan, this can't be accurate can it?
> Must be an angle thing, or would they really make the Wraith Knight that big?


Unless the Wraithknight is on a Dreadnought base, I'd say it might be that big. Though images are always pretty bad to base scale on.


----------



## Styro-J

I think that riptide could be reangled and brought a tiny bit closer to even the base sizes. Then the wraith would lose just a bit of his comparative height. Also, Riptides could be modeled taller, especially flying, so the extra height isn't so bad.

Then again it could be a round base and be just around the same height.


----------



## bitsandkits

The wraithknight would need to be tall,dont forget the eldar invented tall ass walkers ,the wraithlord is already quite tall so this thing will need to be bigger by atleast a third,i recon its about eight inch tall.


----------



## Barnster

The rumours I've heard suggest that the new walker is £70 so lets hope its even bigger! Have to admit at that cost I won't be getting excited about the new releases, FW is becoming cheap in comparison! 

Size wise I've heard just over 2 inches taller than a dreadknight

Hoping for plastic aspect warriors and jetbike warlocks and seers. no other army has most of its troops as finecast/ metal. (oh other than sisters but do they still count?  )


----------



## Bubblematrix

Barnster said:


> The rumours I've heard suggest that the new walker is £70 so lets hope its even bigger!


I am really torn on that price tag, on one hand it breaks the £50 mark which psycologically drives people away from it, on the other hand it brings it in line with the baneblade in price so is plausible.

To justify the £70 the kit needs to be pretty damned big, the size comparison with the tau walker suggests it is big, but not +£20 big.

If it is £70 then it is likely on the higher end of the guesses/comparisons, it is not going to be bought by everyone, and will therefore have quite a bit of wow factor in an army - not every one is going to have one.

If it is £50 it is likely going to be comparable to the tau one (a couple of inches taller), more comonplace in armies, and fielded in triplicate in my apocalypse army.


----------



## bitsandkits

It wont be £70, it will be £50 same as the riptide,which i have to say is excessive for a two sprue kit in terms of whats in the box vs other boxes.The Flyer will be £40ish and as some lazy twat never bothered to snap the rest of the releases we dont know what the other releases are yet.


----------



## Bubblematrix

bitsandkits said:


> as some lazy twat never bothered to snap the rest of the releases we dont know what the other releases are yet.


Yeah, I find it amusing that the camera was drawn to the new "toys" that were pretty much confirmed rather than the arguably more interesting "WTF are the aspects kits" question.


----------



## bitsandkits

Bubblematrix said:


> Yeah, I find it amusing that the camera was drawn to the new "toys" that were pretty much confirmed rather than the arguably more interesting "WTF are the aspects kits" question.


its just bad form, if your gonna take photos of the new releases and put them on line they should at lease have the common decency to take photos of anything that may have pointy ears !! Eldar generals like myself and bubble wait patiently for years for anything for our armies, least people who have WD already could do is give us something to cream ourselves with!


----------



## Bubblematrix

bitsandkits said:


> could do is give us something to cream ourselves with!


To be honest, just the thought that Eldar are less than a month away gave me a hard-on, the picture of the new walker required a change of underwear and having the WD at the end of the month might just do my balls in.


----------



## Sethis

So am I the only one who is massively underwhelmed by the walker? It looks like ass to me. Completely disproportionate, not smooth at all, and no grace to it. All they had to do was scale down a Phantom and give more options.


----------



## bitsandkits

Sethis said:


> So am I the only one who is massively underwhelmed by the walker? It looks like ass to me. Completely disproportionate, not smooth at all, and no grace to it. All they had to do was scale down a Phantom and give more options.


yes, yes you are! 

are you looking at the right model? the red one not the orange one, to be honest sethis, it looks alot like a scaled down phantom to me,its rocking some extra plates compared to its little buddy the wraithlord, but other than that its ticking pretty much all the eldar walker construct boxes for me!


----------



## Bubblematrix

Sethis said:


> So am I the only one who is massively underwhelmed by the walker? It looks like ass to me. Completely disproportionate, not smooth at all, and no grace to it. All they had to do was scale down a Phantom and give more options.


I'm hopping that some of them are either optional or that the one shown is badly posed, tbh it looks like it has been immensely badly posed (to show all the details rather than the models look) - the first time I saw the FW titans they looked kinda lame because of how static they were.

But until I get one in my hands I will not be sure.


----------



## Barnster

Just thinking last time when eldar were redone the only new unit was the Autarch
(and technically harlequins as they were not in the 3rd ed book but were "around")
(most units other than tanks, guardians and bikes were re-sculpted though)

This time their gaining flyers, and knights confirmed (Guessing confirmation of the nightspinner, meh) and possibly others as well (fingers for plastic aspect)

The one thing I hope is that the knight is mobile it seems to have a weird vent in its lower chest so hope its some sort of jet. I'm not a fan of its hands they look really scrawny

Overall quite exciting, time to finally buy that red spray paint? 
Think it may be time to finally tackle my mountain of unpainted eldar!


----------



## bitsandkits

release details 

Warhammer 40000: Codex Eldar104 page full colour, hardback Warhammer 40,000 CodexContains New Artwork, Background and rules whilst showcasing the fantastic miniature range

Warhammer 40000: Eldar WraithknightThis box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes one Eldar Wraithknight, this completely new Walker *stands a massive 9 inches tall* and can be constructed with a variety of armaments to fulfill a range of battlefield roles.

Warhammer 40000: Eldar Hemlock Wraithfighter/ Crimson HunterThis box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes either a Hemlock Wraithfighter or a Crimson Hunter, both new Eldar Flyers. The Hemlock Wraithfighter is a Psychicly armed bomber designer to cause havoc among enemy troops while the Crimson Hunter is an all new aspect warrior class whom excel at aerial combat.

Warhammer 40000: Eldar Wraithguard/WraithbladesThis box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes either 5 Wraithguards previously only available in metal or 5 Wraithblades, a new type of deadly close combat warrior.

Warhammer 40000: Eldar FarseerA plastic Clamp pack containing 1 Eldar Hero in a dynamic mid-casting posse.

Reformatted Warhammer 40000: Eldar Battle ForceContains 10 Eldar Guardians and a Heavy Weapon Platform, 5 Dire Avengers (including the option of making an Exarch), a Wave Serpent and a Vyper Jetbike

Reformatted Warhammer 40000: Eldar Dire AvengersThe Dire Avengers squad has been repackaged as a five miniature boxed set (including the option of making an Exarch)

New Finecast ReleasesWarhammer 40000: Illic Nightspear· A clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature sculpted by Edgar Ramos. Illic Nightspear is an outcast who has become an deadly assassin armed with the sniper rifle Voidbringer.

Warhammer 40000: Eldar Spiritseer· A clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature sculpted by Mike Fores. Armed with a Witch Staff and spirit stone wearing a distinctive eyeless helm.Available While Stocks LastThese Items are highly limited, please request the quantity you require and we will supply you as close to this number as we can.

Warhammer 40,000 Psychic Cards: Eldar·This pack contains 14 reference cards that describe the effects of each of the Primaris Powers and the the six psychic powers available to each area of mastery

also there are unconfirmed rumours of a 3 pack of jet bikes but its not clear if they are new or old or even exist at all

and there are no new plastic aspect warriors in this release.


----------



## Barnster

Shame about the lack of plastic in infantry and other goodies (Play saim-hann so wanted bike seers) 

Not the complete redesign/ overhaul we were lead to believe. rather a bit like the recent HE and Tau lots. Guessing existing players should expect to pay about £180 to get every new kit and codex, now we just await price confirmation to count the damage


----------



## Bubblematrix

I just went floppy.

No plastic aspects, the one thing that every Eldar player wanted, seriously, they could have not made the walker and aspects instead and I am sure most people would have been more happy.

Wraithguard in plastic is superb confirmation.

Lack of news on jetbikes is quite concerning, it sounds like we might get everything we never wished for.

I am glad that I had pretty much made the decision to move to a wraith army with the new release, I am now considering canning the Saim Hann completely and paint up in some random other colours.


----------



## jams

They have to release new jetbikes, for the love of jeebus, please release new jetbikes.

Also, anyone else worried about the avenger repack losing half the squad? Hopefully not indicative or q FoC shift to elites for them


----------



## bitsandkits

not sure what to make of it at the moment, wait till we get more pictures and confirmation, flyer was a given, huge gribbly was a given too, plastic wraithguard is a huge bonus for alot of players who simply couldnt afford them previously, but that still feels one plastic unit light for a relase so it could be the bikes in a three pack and new, either way i never fancied the chances of seeing plastic aspects, far too specialist to combine in my opinon and too few in number and no real weapon options makes them finecast for the moment, but we could still see them in the future.


----------



## GrizBe

It does say 'wave' release... soo it could be that new aspect models etc are coming later. 

Also... we don't know if the Dire Avengers are just a repack or a new sprue yet until we see some more pictures.

Seriously though, if that's it, theres gonna be some very pissed off elder fans.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Will these combat wraiths be as good as terminators for space marines or as good as mutilaters are for for chaos as in no one bothers to use them. I hope there are some good rule changes as well, id be dissipointed if it's Was the same as the old codex rules wise


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Also aspect aircraft? What!!!!


----------



## Barnster

Was expecting that, remember even titan pilots are part of an aspect

None of the "alternatives" to hammernators are as good, look at mutilators and lychguard.

As long as most units get a points reduction I think it will be ok, Eldar have enoungh units, they were just overcosted considering how specialised they are


----------



## heinrad

Just thought i'd pipe up for the first time, but, do you think this rather modest release note ties in with the rumour that GW are struggling with production of all the new toys for Eldar which will see them pushed back? So we could be seeing a double release through the month?

Failing that, I guess it's a case of waiting for WD to drop or more leaked photos of the new release pages, or waiting the extra week for the Codex to fall into hands and see what appears in the model showcase?

To me, it seems that the list posted earlier is focussing on the brand new stuff, with the exception of the DA and BF. So maybe we get the new toys first, then the updates of the older toys later?


----------



## seermaster

Bits are those release details absolutely confirmed please say no dire avengers in a 5 man box wtf why would they do that.


----------



## bitsandkits

heinrad said:


> Just thought i'd pipe up for the first time, but, do you think this rather modest release note ties in with the rumour that GW are struggling with production of all the new toys for Eldar which will see them pushed back? So we could be seeing a double release through the month?
> 
> Failing that, I guess it's a case of waiting for WD to drop or more leaked photos of the new release pages, or waiting the extra week for the Codex to fall into hands and see what appears in the model showcase?
> 
> To me, it seems that the list posted earlier is focussing on the brand new stuff, with the exception of the DA and BF. So maybe we get the new toys first, then the updates of the older toys later?


the release is no different in terms of amounts of stuff as any release since the necrons, generally its 3 or 4 plastic kits, plastic blister character, few fine cast models, some repackages, codex,limited edition codex,psycic cards,battalion box rejigged to remove some of the value while bumping the price. Also the production run for this lot was done 6 months ago according to a birdy, problem really stems from people dropping rumours based on wish lists and people taking them as gospel or at the least praying they are true,eldar may need some new regular stuff doing in plastic,but they are not a great seller,never have been, they are perceived as a hard army to use.


----------



## bitsandkits

seermaster said:


> Bits are those release details absolutely confirmed please say no dire avengers in a 5 man box wtf why would they do that.


what i posted is allegedly the list of stuff given to a indie retailer, so it could be total hokum,but until we have a WD to refer to its the best we have at the moment.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I am far more interested in the codex than the new models myself. My Harlie army is competitive, but there are some definite tweaks and changes the Eldar dex needs to modernize it. The Wraithknight is a nice looking model and I am already contemplating ways to harlify it, but with my limited budget it is not on my radar anytime soon.

That said, I was hoping for a Harlequin character model (since that would indicate some FoC change), but never held out too much hope for that. The lack of a multi-bike box is a bit surprising and no guardian/storm guardian combo box is also interesting.

If they are doing a wave style release, then the Codex supplement provides some hints to their plans. The models in this release match the CW that is in the supplement. Perhaps if they do other supplements they will be combined with an appropriate model release.


----------



## Barnster

Terrible trailer on the GW website, picture of the codex and a fire dragon kinda visible 

Eldar preorders up on saturday


----------



## GrizBe

They need to fire whoever makes those video trailers for them... a drunk 4 year old could make better.


----------



## Zion

Hn3wAjwyVaM

There we go, terrible trailer here too.


----------



## seermaster

quick question when white dwarf is out can i still buy dire avengers in the ten man box until release day or not?


----------



## heinrad

I would expect that you could buy the DA box until the main Codex release.

I was thinking aswell, that we haven't seen anything of Jetbikes or the rumoured Guardian double box, along with the plastic aspects. But seeing as we know that there is a Craftworld Iyanden companion book, and the units being released favour that configuration of army, could we see Jetbikes when Saim Hann is released, and Guardians with Ulthwé? Leaving the Aspects to be split between Alaitoc and Beil Tan?

Failing that, these supplements could just creep out as a foot note for the next few months.


----------



## revilo44

Words i have none . Why would they even down size a box.

I have always liked the trailers from becuase if your not a forum and you go to the GW website you will see that. Furthermore at least they doing something in the Media. Area.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Sethis said:


> So am I the only one who is massively underwhelmed by the walker? It looks like ass to me. Completely disproportionate, not smooth at all, and no grace to it. All they had to do was scale down a Phantom and give more options.


No, no you're not. Swing and a miss GW. Looks like shit. Especially disappointing compared to the Riptide which kept the stylistic feel of the Tau very nicely.



bitsandkits said:


> release details
> 
> snip
> 
> and there are no new plastic aspect warriors in this release.


So, as others have said, the bits people really wanted are missing.

When the news went up that the Eldar had been redone I got a bit sick in the pit of my stomach thinking that they might have been really nice, and I just bought a few Dark Eldar to paint last week.

Needn't have worried looking at this stuff. Immensely disappointing.


----------



## Sethis

You know what pisses me off most about the trailer? Eldar aren't "Sons of Khaine" they're the children of Isha and Kurnous, taken from her by Asuryan to save them from the wrath of Khaine. At least get your own fucking fluff right!!

Not too happy with the release so far. Could indeed be "everything we never asked for" in the words of a previous post although it's too soon to tell for sure. We get an unasked-for Telion/Alith Anar copycat, a Supa-Walker we don't need or want, one of our troop choices almost doubles in monetary cost, and a pair of flyers that could be good (Heldrake precedent), playable (Tau) or god-awful (Dark Angels). The only seriously good news is plastic Wraithguard - it's a step forward, even if their rules suck.


----------



## heinrad

The Aspect warriors would be the Sons of Khaine, as they represent an aspect of the God of War.

...which makes the (so far) lack of Aspect warriors in this release a bit daft.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

The wraithguard models still hold up fairly well though, though I doubt anyone's complaining about making them plastic!

I understand why GW is pushing these large models, but for the love of squid, if they were going to do one for the Eldar, why the FUCK wasn't it the Avatar? It's always been too small, and needs a resculpt desperately. Always a centrepiece model and focal point in an Eldar army, so why not make it that way?

I just don't understand some of the design decisions being made here, at a basic level. Anyone can pick the holes in the eldar range:

The Grav tanks and vipers still hold up very well.
The wraithlord is an excellent model, and in many ways, I think the wraithguard still look pretty solid.
I don't like the war walkers much, but I can see why they'd keep the kits (tbh, I'd have removed them from the army completely before the new kits came out a few years ago, but whatever).
The guardians are ok.
The warlocks/farseers are ok.
The rangers are some of the nicest models GW has ever managed to produce.

Which takes us to the bad:

The jetbikes still date from second ed. They were shit when the first lot of Dark Eldar came out and showed a much nicer jetbike model. The newer DE reavers just blow this shit out of the water.

The weapon platforms still aren't very good. (And also probably should have been phased out. Like the war walkers, they just don't fit the mobile aesthetic).

Harlequins still look like shit, but they always will, since their motley aesthetic will never fit in with the look of the rest of the army. Personally that bothers me and I would never buy them, but I'm sure others aren't worried.

On to the aspect warriors:

The only ones that are passable are the Dark Reapers and Howling Banshees. The rest look really dated. The phoenix lords all date from 2nd ed and look like it. The plastic Dire Avengers aren't my cup of tea, but I doubt GW would be likely to change them any time soon.


----------



## Desolatemm

Haven't been here in a while, and now my army is coming out. I'm on the wall with the new "Wraithknight" I'll have to see it in-person before I can make a final decision. From what I can tell from the pictures, it looks horrible. Huge disappointment. Already have all the metal wraithguard I need to run a wraith-based army, although I will be interested in the "Wraithblades" from the new kit. The old metal models LOOK fine IMO, it just that price tag... I'm glad they will be plastic sets now, I just hope they don't butcher the sculpt...

I might eventually get 2 of the new flyers to replace my DE Razerwing conversions, but I'm happy with them so maybe i'll never upgrade to the new flyer models.

Since I have started playing my FW Corsair Eldar full-time, I guess I will just go along for the ride with the new Eldar. If I don't like it, I'll just run back to my Corsairs and stick out my tongue going "nee-ner nee-ner nee-ner"


----------



## Sethis

Pandawithissues... said:


> The wraithguard models still hold up fairly well though, though I doubt anyone's complaining about making them plastic!


Compare them in size to a modern Terminator - do they really look like a T6 model? The same toughness as a Trygon? They should be large based models, and thus need to be a lot bulkier and bigger.



Pandawithissues... said:


> I understand why GW is pushing these large models, but for the love of squid, if they were going to do one for the Eldar, why the FUCK wasn't it the Avatar? It's always been too small, and needs a resculpt desperately. Always a centrepiece model and focal point in an Eldar army, so why not make it that way?


Damn right. Why invent something new when a revamp is so obviously needed to existing models?



Pandawithissues... said:


> The Grav tanks and vipers still hold up very well.
> The wraithlord is an excellent model, and in many ways, I think the wraithguard still look pretty solid.
> I don't like the war walkers much, but I can see why they'd keep the kits (tbh, I'd have removed them from the army completely before the new kits came out a few years ago, but whatever).
> The guardians are ok.
> The warlocks/farseers are ok.
> The rangers are some of the nicest models GW has ever managed to produce.


I'd disagree with you on the Walkers (which are fine to my eyes) and the Psykers - all of our HQ choices are looking very very dated compared to recent releases. They're small, 2 dimensional, and static in their poses. Compared to what GW is now capable of (plastic Chosen, the entire DE range, new Necrons) then every single character we have deserves a resculpt.



Pandawithissues... said:


> The jetbikes still date from second ed. They were shit when the first lot of Dark Eldar came out and showed a much nicer jetbike model. The newer DE reavers just blow this shit out of the water.
> 
> The weapon platforms still aren't very good. (And also probably should have been phased out. Like the war walkers, they just don't fit the mobile aesthetic).


Agreed. Heavy Weapons should follow the precedent of the FW Corsairs and the jetbikes are some of the worst models currently on the shelves.



Pandawithissues... said:


> The only ones that are passable are the Dark Reapers and Howling Banshees. The rest look really dated. The phoenix lords all date from 2nd ed and look like it. The plastic Dire Avengers aren't my cup of tea, but I doubt GW would be likely to change them any time soon.


I'm not a big fan of the current banshees or reapers, but frankly I'd let the entire aspect warrior range lie still for an edition if it meant new bikes, HQ choices and Wraithguard.


----------



## Zion

Faeit compiled a pre-order list:



> * Eldar Release List: Up for Pre-Orders This Saturday *
> 
> 
> Here is a list of what is being released for the Eldar wave going live for pre-orders this Saturday. I do not yet see the prices, but I am sure that we will have them soon. Looks like my list is very much includes codex, Wraithknight and Flyer. Very cool.
> 
> *Warhammer 40000: Codex Eldar104 page full colour*,
> hardback Warhammer 40,000 CodexContains New Artwork, Background and rules whilst showcasing the fantastic miniature range
> 
> *Warhammer 40000: Eldar Wraithknight*
> This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes one Eldar Wraithknight, this completely new Walker stands a massive 9 inches tall and can be constructed with a variety of armaments to fulfill a range of battlefield roles.
> 
> *Warhammer 40000: Eldar Hemlock Wraithfighter/ Crimson Hunter*
> This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes either a Hemlock Wraithfighter or a Crimson Hunter, both new Eldar Flyers. The Hemlock Wraithfighter is a Psychicly armed bomber designer to cause havoc among enemy troops while the Crimson Hunter is an all new aspect warrior class whom excel at aerial combat.
> 
> *Warhammer 40000: Eldar Wraithguard/Wraithblade**s*
> This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes either 5 Wraithguards previously only available in metal or 5 Wraithblades, a new type of deadly close combat warrior.
> 
> *Warhammer 40000: Eldar Farseer*
> A plastic Clamp pack containing 1 Eldar Hero in a dynamic mid-casting posse.
> 
> *Reformatted Warhammer 40000: Eldar Battle Force*
> Contains 10 Eldar Guardians and a Heavy Weapon Platform, 5 Dire Avengers (including the option of making an Exarch), a Wave Serpent and a Vyper Jetbike
> 
> *Reformatted Warhammer 40000: Eldar Dire Avengers*The Dire Avengers squad has been repackaged as a five miniature boxed set (including the option of making an Exarch)
> 
> *New Finecast ReleasesWarhammer 40000: Illic Nightspear·* A clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature sculpted by Edgar Ramos. Illic Nightspear is an outcast who has become an deadly assassin armed with the sniper rifle Voidbringer.
> 
> *Warhammer 40000: Eldar Spiritseer· *A clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature sculpted by Mike Fores. Armed with a Witch Staff and spirit stone wearing a distinctive eyeless helm.Available While Stocks LastThese Items are highly limited, please request the quantity you require and we will supply you as close to this number as we can.
> 
> *Warhammer 40,000 Psychic Cards: Eldar·*This pack contains 14 reference cards that describe the effects of each of the Primaris Powers and the the six psychic powers available to each area of mastery


Note that the supplement is indeed NOT listed. Will it not be a pre-order, is the list incomplete or is it iPad only? We'll know for sure in a week!


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Sethis said:


> Damn right. Why invent something new when a revamp is so obviously needed to existing models?


This seems to be the theme with new releases at the moment, CSM suffered the same crap with their release. People are crying out for plastic cult troops, a plastic kit for Oblits and resculpts for characters, especially Abaddon the despoiling midget. What we get is downs syndrome oblits and mutilators in failcast, a giant monkey dreadnought thing and the chicken from hell. Its nice to get new stuff but GW really need to start looking at how dated so much of their range is, for the producers of "the best toy soldiers in the world" its getting to be beyond a joke.


----------



## Zion

normtheunsavoury said:


> This seems to be the theme with new releases at the moment, CSM suffered the same crap with their release. People are crying out for plastic cult troops, a plastic kit for Oblits and resculpts for characters, especially Abaddon the despoiling midget. What we get is downs syndrome oblits and mutilators in failcast, a giant monkey dreadnought thing and the chicken from hell. Its nice to get new stuff but GW really need to start looking at how dated so much of their range is, for the producers of "the best toy soldiers in the world" its getting to be beyond a joke.


I have a theory on what they're doing, and I'd love to be told it's right or wrong by someone in the know but here it is:

GW is pushing small updates to bring all the 40k armies in line prior to Fantasy coming out in 2015. This is an attempt to balance the game out by putting the releases closer together, but it cuts into the budgets of each army production wise limiting the number of things they can update at one time. Once that is done 40k will then switch to a supplement/wave release pattern while the spotlight is focused on Fantasy instead. 

That's my theory anyways. If anyone _knows_ different or more I'm sure we'd all like to know!


----------



## Sethis

Zion said:


> GW is pushing small updates to bring all the 40k armies in line prior to Fantasy coming out in 2015. This is an attempt to balance the game out by putting the releases closer together, but it cuts into the budgets of each army production wise limiting the number of things they can update at one time. Once that is done 40k will then switch to a supplement/wave release pattern while the spotlight is focused on Fantasy instead.


That may be what they're doing, but I don't see how it supports the argument for releasing new kits instead of bringing old ones up to date - e.g. Riptide vs revamped Crisis/Fire Warrior kits, Maulerfiend vs Cult Troops and Wraithknight vs every single Eldar special character?

Quite frankly I'd love for our codex to have not a single new unit, but simply to adjust points costs, update rules, shuffle the FoC slightly (through HQ unlocks and Walkers into FA) and resculpt every model over 10 years old.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Sethis said:


> Quite frankly I'd love for our codex to have not a single new unit, but simply to adjust points costs, update rules, shuffle the FoC slightly (through HQ unlocks and Walkers into FA) and resculpt every model over 10 years old.


Got to agree with Sethis on this point, I actually quite like the forgefiend but I'd swap it for plastic cult troops and a new Abaddon at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Zion

Sethis said:


> That may be what they're doing, but I don't see how it supports the argument for releasing new kits instead of bringing old ones up to date - e.g. Riptide vs revamped Crisis/Fire Warrior kits, Maulerfiend vs Cult Troops and Wraithknight vs every single Eldar special character?
> 
> Quite frankly I'd love for our codex to have not a single new unit, but simply to adjust points costs, update rules, shuffle the FoC slightly (through HQ unlocks and Walkers into FA) and resculpt every model over 10 years old.


New kits generate interest for the army outside of the core fanbase that they'd be catering to with only updating the old models. Think of it as newbie bait. Use the shinies to attact them and then BAM you got sales from a whole new target.

And let's be frank, YOU may not care if you get a new unit but I can bet someone else does.


----------



## Barnster

I have to be honest and say if I own a unit (even very old previous version) I generally will not buy the updated sculpts. (The only exception to this is chaos warriors and knights)

I have a tonne of Jetbikes, seers and swooping hawks and will not be changing them even if they are redo. I have a tonne of the old metal HE seaguard and phoenix guard not changing. I have old broadsides not changing them

By releasing new kits GW guarantee sales from current as well as new players

While updates and rescupts are nice, once a lot of players own a unit that's it.

I still like the current aspect warriors but they are not packaged well (other than DRs) with the need to buy multiple packs of 6 rather than boxes of 10


----------



## Sethis

Conversely, I've been holding off on buying Jetbikes for all of 5th edition simply because the models are so completely awful. If I was to have a single big wish for this release, then Jetbikes to equal the Dark Eldar would have been it, followed by a complete redo of every Phoenix Lord.

I'm not saying that mine is the only opinion that matters. However I've been playing since 2nd Edition with Eldar and never once thought "Hey, there's a hole in my army that I'm really struggling to fill. We need a new unit that can do XYZ". If there are no holes to fill, why create a new unit? Taken as read that every 6th book needs two fliers, we certainly don't need a giant MC or meleeguard - we already have Wraithlords and Wraithguard/melee units that can do the same jobs with some simple point value and rules changes. Unlike the Tau who were really hurting for an "anvil" unit such as the Riptide.


----------



## Barnster

I agree with you re the knight- it was created to tick the every army big monster tick box that is next to the flyer tick box, that said I still think its pretty cool. 

For the jet bikes I think the main problem is the torsos of the riders, If they are swapped out for guardian ones they look much better. Shame this is a really tough conversion

Also agree on the Phoenix lords (I'd throw in Eldrad into this if he's still in the book, as he's technically dead), they look pretty awful, and very flat. Jain Zar is probably the worse and Karandras is the best but still


----------



## seermaster

posted on faiet please be canadian prices please 



Oliver BeinlichMay 20, 2013 at 12:57 PM

Eldar Codex - $49.50
Eldar LE Codex - $100
WH40K PSYCHIC POWERS: ELDAR ENG - $7.50
Farseer - $20
Wraithknight - $115
Wraithguard - $50
Hemlock Wraithfighter - $65
Dire Avengers (5 pack) - $35
Battleforce - $115
Windrider Jetbike Squadron - $40
Spiritseer - $19.25
Illic Nightspear - $19.25
IYANDEN: A CODEX ELDAR SUPPLEMENT - $49.50
IYANDEN CODEX SUPPLEMENT SPECIAL EDITION - $85


----------



## Zion

seermaster said:


> posted on faiet please be canadian prices please
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver BeinlichMay 20, 2013 at 12:57 PM
> 
> Eldar Codex - $49.50
> Eldar LE Codex - $100
> WH40K PSYCHIC POWERS: ELDAR ENG - $7.50
> Farseer - $20
> Wraithknight - $115
> Wraithguard - $50
> Hemlock Wraithfighter - $65
> Dire Avengers (5 pack) - $35
> Battleforce - $115
> Windrider Jetbike Squadron - $40
> Spiritseer - $19.25
> Illic Nightspear - $19.25
> IYANDEN: A CODEX ELDAR SUPPLEMENT - $49.50
> IYANDEN CODEX SUPPLEMENT SPECIAL EDITION - $85


Sadly that looks like US prices. I'm guessing it's already adjusted for the June price increases.


----------



## Desolatemm

My wallet just ran out the door faster than scalded dog...


----------



## Styro-J

Nope, that's 100% 'Merican. Which means I'm looking at a rather large investment. This is precisely why I've been walking to work lately. Its only 3 miles and its saved me hundreds.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

normtheunsavoury said:


> This seems to be the theme with new releases at the moment, CSM suffered the same crap with their release. People are crying out for *plastic cult troops*, a plastic kit for Oblits and resculpts for characters, especially Abaddon the despoiling midget. What we get is downs syndrome oblits and mutilators in failcast, a giant monkey dreadnought thing and the chicken from hell. Its nice to get new stuff but GW really need to start looking at how dated so much of their range is, for the producers of "the best toy soldiers in the world" its getting to be beyond a joke.


Didn't you get cultists in the boxed game? If GW didn't release them separately, that's their own stupidity, but it's not like they aren't available. Are people really unhappy with the obliterators? I think they're nice sculpts.



Zion said:


> I have a theory on what they're doing, and I'd love to be told it's right or wrong by someone in the know but here it is:
> 
> GW is pushing small updates to bring all the 40k armies in line prior to Fantasy coming out in 2015. This is an attempt to balance the game out by putting the releases closer together, but it cuts into the budgets of each army production wise limiting the number of things they can update at one time. Once that is done 40k will then switch to a supplement/wave release pattern while the spotlight is focused on Fantasy instead.
> 
> That's my theory anyways. If anyone _knows_ different or more I'm sure we'd all like to know!


I'm worried about fantasy. None of the recent releases have shown even a smidgen of excitement, sculpt wise at least. Despite having a sizable high elf army (and rarely being able to resist nice new models) the HE release might has well not even happened for me. The wood elf range (along with the dark eldar plastics) are the best things GW has produced, and are the peak. It's been really rather disappointing since in my opinion.



Sethis said:


> That may be what they're doing, but I don't see how it supports the argument for releasing new kits instead of bringing old ones up to date - e.g. Riptide vs revamped Crisis/Fire Warrior kits, Maulerfiend vs Cult Troops and Wraithknight vs every single Eldar special character?
> 
> Quite frankly I'd love for our codex to have not a single new unit, but simply to adjust points costs, update rules, shuffle the FoC slightly (through HQ unlocks and Walkers into FA) and resculpt every model over 10 years old.


Again, I'd contend that the crisis suits still look pretty solid, much like the fire warriors and tanks. The only thing they lack is dynamic posability. They were core to the design aesthetic of the Tau, and that is still adhered to with the excellent new models from the recent release.



Barnster said:


> I agree with you re the knight- it was created to tick the every army big monster tick box that is next to the flyer tick box, that said I still think its pretty cool.
> 
> For the jet bikes I think the main problem is the torsos of the riders, If they are swapped out for guardian ones they look much better. Shame this is a really tough conversion
> 
> Also agree on the Phoenix lords (I'd throw in Eldrad into this if he's still in the book, as he's technically dead), they look pretty awful, and very flat. Jain Zar is probably the worse and Karandras is the best but still


The tick box of 'big model, flier' for each army is incredibly dull. As is the 'slightly different tweaked kit option' like the mawlock/trygon, screaming bell/plague censer thing. It's just lazy in my opinion and ends up homogenising armies, when what should really be celebrated and focused upon is the extraordinary diversity or ranges GW produce (excluding power armour, which is obviously dull as hell and incredibly similar, except for the sisters). The 2 in one kits just don't look different enough for me to take them seriously. It's a weird mental thing for me.

I don't understand why they haven't redone the jetbikes. They clearly put a lot of work and thought into how to put the Dark Eldar ones together/onto the sprues. With all that learned, you'd have thought it wold be relatively simple to apply that to the Eldar ones with a slightly different design aesthetic.

I don't think any of the Phoenix Lord models are really particularly passable now. They, and inexplicably the recent Autarchs, are very cardboard cut out 2d.


----------



## Barnster

Pandawithissues... said:


> Didn't you get cultists in the boxed game? If GW didn't release them separately, that's their own stupidity, but it's not like they aren't available.


By Cult troops they mean plastic Noise marines, plastic plague marines, updated berserkers and plastic Thousand sons

It looks like for cult troops everyone is stuck with 3rd ed models for these or go the forgeworld route who already have berserkers and plague marines, and will shorty be releasing Kakophi marines


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Aren't the cultists the "push together" types like the AoBR mini's ? 

You couldn't get the AoBR mini's separately either if I recall correctly?


----------



## Desolatemm

So we are pretty confident that pre-orders will be up this Saturday?


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Pandawithissues... said:


> Didn't you get cultists in the boxed game? If GW didn't release them separately, that's their own stupidity, but it's not like they aren't available. Are people really unhappy with the obliterators? I think they're nice sculpts.


As already stated I meant cult troops as Tsons, Plague Marines, Noise Marines and Berserkers. I dislike the oblits intensely, its such a lazy sculpt and looks massively out of place in my opinion. As for the cultists, they are a joke, they're nice sculpts there's just not enough of them, to field them in any sort of numbers you just end up with the same model over and over again, which I hate. 

But that's enough of my chaos grumbles, back to the Eldar and their let down release.


----------



## The Son of Horus

After having a chat with the distribution rep from Games Workshop, who had the book in front of him and told me what he could...


-The release schedule includes the following items:

Codex Eldar
Codex Eldar Supplement: Iyanden
Eldar Wraithknight plastic box (This thing is huge, and retails at $115)
Eldar Wraithguard plastic box
Eldar Dire Avengers 5-man plastic box
Eldar Hemlock Wraithfighter plastic box
Eldar Windrider Jetbike Squadron plastic box
Eldar Spiritseer Finecast clam
Eldar Farseer plastic clam

There is also an upgrade pack in Finecast to make an Autarch on a jetbike.

As far as the actual Codex goes:

-You can make Run moves in addition to shooting Shuriken weapons.

-Shuriken weapons have a rule which makes them ignore armor on a to-wound roll of a 6-- similar to rending, but it's not actually the Rending rule. 

-The Wraithknight starts at about 250 points and caps around 350, and towers over even the Tau Riptide. It's 9'' tall. The Wraithknight has the ability for its weapons to become twin-linked if it hits with a scatter laser it comes equipped with, even against airborne targets. It can shoot S9 and 10 small blasts, and has a total of four weapons on it-- you have a choice of several, including a huge wraithblade and a lance weapon.

- Wraithguard are cheaper both points-wise and financially speaking, and are now S5 and T6, and have the option to be equipped with Wraithblades as per the current Codex's in place of their guns, making them a dangerous close combat unit. 

- Including a Spiritseer as a HQ choice allows you to bring Wraithguard as Troops.

- Expect Guardians to supplant Dire Avengers as the staple Troops choice-- they're very points efficient and with the buff to shuriken weapons, they should expect to be in a lot of competitive armies.

-The Fire Prism has been nerfed a bit-- basically, they want to drive people back towards Aspect Warrior and Wraith-heavy armies, rather than the mechanized Eldar army literally everyone and their brother played with the exact same list. Can't really say to what extent, but the purchasing advice was to "Not load up on them." 

-The Avatar is "Definitely better." 

-The Iyanden supplement is not a splash release, and will be normally available. Iyanden is strictly a fluff book, and contains no game rules. The rules to play a themed Iyanden army are found completely in Codex: Eldar. This is a move to appease people who want more fluff in books as well as people who would rather just have more game content with the fluff optional. This is an experiment in seeing how this works-- if it does well, expect Games Workshop to continue with the release of "chapter-specific" fluff supplements for their Codex releases.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

normtheunsavoury said:


> As already stated I meant cult troops as Tsons, Plague Marines, Noise Marines and Berserkers. I dislike the oblits intensely, its such a lazy sculpt and looks massively out of place in my opinion. As for the cultists, they are a joke, they're nice sculpts there's just not enough of them, to field them in any sort of numbers you just end up with the same model over and over again, which I hate.
> 
> But that's enough of my chaos grumbles, back to the Eldar and their let down release.


My only issue beyond the lack of's is that you can still get Tsons and Noise Marines if you're interested in buying enough upgrade packs... and loading up on useless extra sorcerers. If they at least made him a seperate item from the upgrade I would have understood, no logical reason to have 4 of them to just get helmets. Similar complaint with the cultists, only way to get more than 5 types of scuplts and actual weapons your stuck with getting them out of DV sets... sort of silly to not provide the upgrades somewhere.



The Son of Horus said:


> After having a chat with the distribution rep from Games Workshop, who had the book in front of him and told me what he could...


Mainly like the sound of this. Most of what I have is more Aspect oriented rather than mechanized so yay for benefiting me I guess.

With Jetbikes/Jetbike upgrades and a plastic Farseer I'm curious if that will make a Jetbike Counsel easier to buy/build. 

Even with the Shuriken upgrades I see using Guardians (good) though if the range is the same and Blade Storm is still fun I still see loving Avengers. 

Overall this isn't sounding to bad to me. As long as the stupid that happened with 6th Ed to the army is undone I'll be happy.


----------



## Zion

Nice find there Horus. That's got me interested to see more. I may finally start and Iyanden army this edition.


----------



## Desolatemm

I'm sorry, but I have to get this out there...

I'M SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## The Son of Horus

I somehow also neglected to mention the Wraithknight's 3+ invulnerable save-- it's either a weapon option or comes standard-- the rep wasn't too clear with me on that one. But based on the model shown in White Dwarf, I'd assume it's standard. Or it's one of those things you just shrug and pay for because the thing's 9'' tall...


----------



## Styro-J

Sold! I figured it'd be an AV 12 walker with 4-5 hull points, but I hadn't thought more than a 4++. A 3++ makes its much much more scary. If its an actual MC, I am a bit more worried. Mostly for the well being of the Wraithlord's stats.


----------



## Zion

Styro-J said:


> Sold! I figured it'd be an AV 12 walker with 4-5 hull points, but I hadn't thought more than a 4++. A 3++ makes its much much more scary. If its an actual MC, I am a bit more worried. Mostly for the well being of the Wraithlord's stats.


Always room for another T8, or perhaps a T9 MC. No need to nerf the Wraithlord if the Wraithknight doesn't directly compete with it for slot space.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Zion said:


> Always room for another T8, or perhaps a T9 MC. No need to nerf the Wraithlord if the Wraithknight doesn't directly compete with it for slot space.


Oh it's absolutely a monstrous creature. S10, T8, and towers over every other model out there short of titans. How could it be anything less than a monstrous creature?


----------



## Zion

The Son of Horus said:


> Oh it's absolutely a monstrous creature. S10, T8, and towers over every other model out there short of titans. How could it be anything less than a monstrous creature?


Oh I agree. It NEEDS to be one because unless it was treated like an Apoc Super Heavy it wouldn't last past turn 2. I was just saying that I don't see why the Wraithlord should have to suffer any because it shouldn't be in the same slot as this is.


----------



## Styro-J

Now I'm worried the Wraithlord isn't S10 T8!

It didn't have to be one, since a 3++ goes a long way on a vehicle. And you don't have to worry about snipers, poison, or rending as much.


----------



## Zion

Styro-J said:


> Now I'm worried the Wraithlord isn't S10 T8!
> 
> It didn't have to be one, since a 3++ goes a long way on a vehicle.


It's easier to hurt AV than high toughness though. Toughness stops suffering from things a lot quicker than AV does. Plus all the other big oval base walker looking things are MCs.


----------



## seermaster

any idea how to convert the big thingee seventy is a bit steep and if i could get 2 for a hundred pound i would be very happy
edit thank you very much son of horus up until you posted it was all doom and gloom


----------



## Styro-J

Minus forgefiends and maulerfiends, from CSM by Phil Kelly

Also, AV doesn't worry about S 5 like T8, both are at the same odds at 6, at S7 AV 12 can die in one shot but it can whether it with a good save. If the thing does have more than 2 weapons it could fire all of them as a Walker, but only 2 as an MC.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

Just found this, it came up on my News Feed on Facebook from a gaming supplier



> Army Express
> 
> Preorders are up for the Eldar here we go
> 
> Codex Eldar $49.50
> Iyanden Codex Supplement $49.50
> Eldar Farseer $20.00
> Eldar Wraithknight $115.00
> Eldar Wraithguard(5) $50.00
> Eldar Hemlock Fighter $65.00
> Eldar Dire Avengers(5) $35.00
> Eldar Battleforce $115.00
> Eldar Jetbike Squad $40.00
> Eldar Psychic Powers (Cards) $7.50
> Eldar Spiritseer $19.25
> Eldar Illic Nightspear $19.25
> Necron Destroyers $50.00
> Marine Scout Bike Squad $40.00
> Marine Bike Squad $40.00
> CSM Bike Squad $40.00


----------



## Barnster

New guestimate at UK pricing time. Assues things are staying constant like books

Codex £30
Ilyanden £30
Wraithknight £70 - Hate to say I told you so!
Wraithguard £30
Fighter £40
Dire Avengers £20 (Buy now if you can!!!)
Battle force £70
Jetbikes £25
Psychic £4.50
Eldar Spiritseer £12
Eldar Illic Nightspear £12

Non Eldar
Destroyers £30
Scout bikes £25
Bikes £25
CSM £25


----------



## Pandawithissues...

The Son of Horus said:


> -The Iyanden supplement is not a splash release, and will be normally available. Iyanden is strictly a fluff book, and contains no game rules. The rules to play a themed Iyanden army are found completely in Codex: Eldar. This is a move to appease people who want more fluff in books as well as people who would rather just have more game content with the fluff optional. This is an experiment in seeing how this works-- if it does well, expect Games Workshop to continue with the release of "chapter-specific" fluff supplements for their Codex releases.


This seems like an odd choice to try this with, and I hope they tempered their expectations, especially at the predicted price point.

You'd have thought if they were going to try it, it would be with one of the Chaos Legions or something, rather than the oddly specific Iyanden. Are Iyanden armies the most popular of the Eldar? I'd have thought not with all that yellow, and the focus on wraithguard over other, sexier stuff. Maybe they're predicting the new models/rules will favour wraith-heavy armies and encourage people to buy the book? I don't know.

Seems like it could easily go the way of 
'Well we gave you extra fluff, and no one bought it! Won't do that again!'
Everyone else 'It wasn't the fluff we wanted, morons!'


----------



## Teh Metil

Powerguy from dakkadakka



> Got a sneak peek of the White Dwarf today, managed to dig out some actual rules from the battle report, preview teasers and a couple of tiny pages from the codex that were printed in the WD that I managed to read. Not many stats on offer but still a reasonable chunk of rules. I'm probably mis-remembering the names of some of these rules but here is what I picked up in no particular order:
> 
> - From what I saw all the non Wraith infantry have the run/shoot shoot/run ability (the rule was called Battle something). Avengers definitely do (from the report) and Rangers definitely do (from tiny printed profile in the WD) as well. Not sure if its just for Shuriken weapons (Rangers do have Pistols I guess).
> 
> - It looks likes all Eldar have the 'Ancient Foe' special rule, no idea what this does but I suspect its something like Hatred Daemons of Slaneesh (don't think it was Necron related as the report was against Crons) since all Eldar appear to have it (including the Wraith units).
> 
> - There are 14 Eldar specific psychic powers from 2 different charts, Runes of Battle and Runes of Fate. However it looks like several of the powers are 2 in 1, i.e they have a buff mode and a debuff mode, so there are actually HEAPS of powers. I.e the Primaris for Battle is Conceal/Reveal (as a single card/roll etc), Conceal gives you Shrouded and Reveal removes Shrouded from an enemy. The 1 on the Battle Chart was Destructor/Renew(?), Destructor being the same as before with Soul Blaze added and Renew allowing you to restore a wound to a friendy model within range (18" I think). Primaris for Runes of Fate was Guide, which is now 24" range but is otherwise the exact same as before. Very surprising to see this as aside from the range it is far worse than the Divination Primaris (although I guess you could take both and effectively Guide two units). The 1 on the Fate Chart was a terrible Focuses Witchfire power. Fortune and Doom are still options (the Farseer in the report had them) and appear to have the same effects.
> 
> - The Avatar has Fleet. Also one of the psychic powers increases your movement speed/charge range somehow
> 
> - The Wraithknight is insanely huge, it is literally twice the height of a Wraithlord, and the sword option it can take is basically the size of a Wraithlord as well. It can take up to 2 Suncannons, which are S6 AP2 Heavy 3 Small Blast or up to 2 Wraithlances(?) which are presumably the heavy anti tank option. Sword replaces one of the big guns I think (they are arm mounted like the Titans). This is in addition to the two shoulder mounted heavy weapons (I saw Scatters and Starcannons, so presumably the normal range of heavy weapons are available)
> 
> - Wraithguard and Wraithblades look good, think scaled down Wraithlords. They looked a bit bigger than the old ones, but I think it was partly just the added range of motion in the poses on 40mm bases (similar to the old 25mm base Terminators vs the newer 40mm base ones, they are bigger but the better poses help as well). Wraithguard can now get either Wraithcannons (which from the fluff descriptions seemed to still be single shot and very powerful) or D Scythes which were described as a multi shot weapon but it could still Pen vehicles on a 6. Wraithblades are only 1A base (sadly) but looked like they could go either 2 CCW (no idea on stats of their weapons, but they appeared to have sword/axe options) or 1 CCW + Shield gen arm.
> 
> - Wraithguard are definitely S5 T6, Lord is almost certainly not T6 (a full unit of Destroyers shot one in the report and did nothing, which suggests T8 or some other equivalent buff). No idea on the stats for the Knight.
> 
> - It looks like Aspect Warriors have the same base profile, include Exarches with Ld9
> 
> - Reapers have Slow and Purposeful
> 
> - Rangers have WS4. They also have a character (not sure if he is upgrade or HQ) who has a 120" range Sniper Rifle.
> 
> - One of the fliers has 2 Heavy D Scythes on the wings and a psychic based main gun. The other has 2 Bright Lances and a Pulse Laser.
> 
> - Saw stats for what looked like special weapons for characters, might have been for Special Characters as well since the 120" range sniper was in there. One weapon was +2S, AP- Melee, Rending, Fleshbane, Instant Death. Another was +1S AP3, Soul Blaze, and if you killed anything with Soul Blaze then every unit within 6" of that unit would become effected by Soul Blaze as well. There was also a one use only piece of wargear, which you could use when the character died. On a 2+ you place a S4 AP3 template over the character, hitting both friend and foe, but if you cause at least 1 wound then the character stands back up with 1 wound. Last one I saw was an item which gave the user Fearless, Shrouded, Stealth and re-roll cover saves but they lose the IC rule, which gives people a way to make a Solitare (the name was something to do with the Laughing God).


----------



## Bubblematrix

Teh Metil said:


> The other has 2 Bright Lances and a Pulse Laser.


Ok, so why would anyone every use a Phoenix or Nightwing ever again?

I am predicting some serious re-write of the old Eldar flyers in apocalypse 6th ed if this is true (and there is no reason to not believe it). As they look even more sub par at this point "chasing shadows" aside.


----------



## bitsandkits

just found these

99800104028 501192104830-4 - ELDAR AUTARCH ON JETBIKE UPGRADE KIT Finecast Clam 25-May-13 1-Jun-13 D Range 21.75 19.25
60040104003 978178253027-5 - CODEX: ELDAR LIMITED EDITION Other Book 25-May-13 1-Jun-13 D AWSL 120 100
60030104006 978178253107-4 - IYANDEN: A CODEX ELDAR SUPPLEMENT Codex/Army Book 15-Jun-13 15-Jun-13 D Range 59.5 49.5
60040104004 978178253113-5 - IYANDEN CODEX SUPPLEMENT SPECIAL EDITION Other Book 15-Jun-13 15-Jun-13 D AWSL 100 8 

so we get a limited edition codex and a limted edition Iyanden supplement, now im happy with that if the book has extra rules or example army lists, ahhh fuck it who am i kidding i will be buying the damn thing anyway cos im an eldar player!


----------



## Desolatemm

bitsandkits said:


> ahhh fuck it who am i kidding i will be buying the damn thing anyway cos im an eldar player!


hooah!


----------



## kickboxerdog

has there been any pics the new wraithguad?


----------



## Sethis

Very much heartened by the inclusion of Jetbikes into that list of new kits. If the Wraithguard are 1A base and need to lose a CCW in order to have an invulnerable, then they're the new Lychguard i.e. awful.

However the stats on the Knight are promising (3++, Heavy 3 small blast S6 AP2) and the Flyer, if indeed pumping out 4 S8 AP2 shots, could very well be the new premier anti-air unit provided it has holofields of some kind to make it survivable and is BS4.

Lifted my spirits slightly, which is good, however it will end up costing me lots of money which is bad! :lol:


----------



## coke123

This release is going to be so awesome. So glad I didn't spend money on Tau!


----------



## Zion

Sethis said:


> Very much heartened by the inclusion of Jetbikes into that list of new kits. If the Wraithguard are 1A base and need to lose a CCW in order to have an invulnerable, then they're the new Lychguard i.e. awful.
> 
> However the stats on the Knight are promising (3++, Heavy 3 small blast S6 AP2) and the Flyer, if indeed pumping out 4 S8 AP2 shots, could very well be the new premier anti-air unit provided it has holofields of some kind to make it survivable and is BS4.
> 
> Lifted my spirits slightly, which is good, however it will end up costing me lots of money which is bad! :lol:


You're actually going to hate me a little bit for this then: the bikes are currently rumoured to be a reboxing. I expect new bike models to be an eventual wave release, perhaps after the aspects.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

Found these extra pictures :grin:


----------



## Desolatemm

Thanks for the pictures! Those Wraithblades look interesting!
The first picture with the flyers in the background really showcases their shape. I'm a huge fan! I was hoping I wouldn't have to get a couple, but I don't think I can resist now! D:


----------



## Zion

Nice. I'd only spotted two of those over at Dakka. I've added them to the second post.

EDIT: I hit up /tg/ and looted us some more:


----------



## Archon Dan

The flyer with the single tail fin might make a decent Voidraven for Dark Eldar. Of course, I think my planned Ally army has officially become its own army when the codex releases.


----------



## bitsandkits

really like all those kits, very impressed thank you Stephen for posting have a rep point on me

HOLY FUCK THE WRAITH KNIGHT IS MASSIVE !!!!

I was really shocked when the price was confirmed at £70 but by fuck its a plastic knight titan so now im ok with it.


----------



## Desolatemm

That new picture of the Wraithknight makes it look a lot better IMO.


----------



## bitsandkits

and some rep for Zion for finding some more pictures, that right folks dont forget to rep people, ok its only a point at a time but they add up and show people that there efforts do mean something.


----------



## GrizBe

The only thing I'm not sure about is the flyer, it looks really odd from certain angles. 

The wraiths are cool though.. and damn.. might as well be a plastic titan given the size of the Wraithknight.


Definitely a distinct lack of other Eldar units in the pictures though...


----------



## Bubblematrix

wow, the Wraithknight can evidently be posed to not look retarded.

Does it look like the wraithguard have pre-posed legs, most look like they are falling over?

The multiple weapon options on the wraithguard seems like an interesting idea, makes them much more viable as troops (not just one cookie cutter spirit host build).

The flyer, looks good, pretty much what was expected, will be interesting to see it next to a nightwing and compare the size/styling.

Cheers guys for finding the stuff, looks like the release will have some gems even if not the new jetbikes people were hoping for.

I think we are going to see many more wraith armies with this new edition and many fewer jetbike armies.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

> thank you Stephen for posting have a rep point on me


Thanks Bits :grin:

I am sooooo wanting all these models, some how I think I am going to be broke on a whole new level this month, have been waiting years for this

all GW need to do to totally break me is hint at a brand new Jetbike Sculpt :laugh:


----------



## The Irish Commissar

I want EVERYTHING!!!!!! I officialy happy :-D


----------



## jams

I think I just messed myself...


----------



## Zion

GrizBe said:


> The only thing I'm not sure about is the flyer, it looks really odd from certain angles.
> 
> The wraiths are cool though.. and damn.. might as well be a plastic titan given the size of the Wraithknight.
> 
> 
> Definitely a distinct lack of other Eldar units in the pictures though...


I think we're only getting pictures that feature the new stuff. I'm sure classic models will show up too.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

> 3. The Kit Contains a new weapon in the form of the D-scythe, a deadly gun that can cut a swathe through large groups of enemy troops.


Is it just me or does this sound like a D-Weapon in the form of a Flamer Template? if so this could be awsome on a whole new level of destruction :grin:


----------



## Bubblematrix

stephen.w.langdon said:


> Is it just me or does this sound like a D-Weapon in the form of a Flamer Template? if so this could be awesome on a whole new level of destruction :grin:


There appear to be heavy ones on the flyers and knight.

And somewhere back in this thread there were rumour details that it was a multishot d-weapon which only did the auto-penetrate on a roll of 6.


----------



## jams

Like the aether rift on the warp hunter. Wonder if it'll be a torrent?


----------



## troybuckle

Wow, the Flyer is Awesome and so are the new wraithguard very, very well done. As for the Wraithknight, well these new pics make it look pretty sweet, but it freaking huge i think GW are forgetting that this is a miniature war game lol. 

I love all these new models, (only complaint it that the Seers all have the same pose still everyone of them has one arm held out the other down, standing sideways. Only thing that changes are the weapons they hold lol)

I cant wait for the new dex now! Finger crossed that there will new jet bikes a well then this would be epic. Would we nice to see new Spiders as well as these look the worst out of the current range. As for the PL, unless their point cost seriously gets cut in half in the new dex, then they don't need new models cause there over priced and no one uses them any way.) 

So far... Well done GW!!


----------



## Desolatemm

New huge models is turning this into a mecha anime game of monsters vs giant robots. Not that I am against the idea, but it's a bit comical when I imagine all the anime battle scenes from Evangelion, Gundam, Heroic Age, Blue Gender, etc.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

:shok: The wraithknight is giant...I would love to get a better quality version of that Iyanden army pic.

*Plus* 


> Last one I saw was an item which gave the user Fearless, Shrouded, Stealth and re-roll cover saves but they lose the IC rule, which gives people a way to make a Solitaire (the name was something to do with the Laughing God).


Good news to help my customize my Harlie list :biggrin:


----------



## Zion

Desolatemm said:


> New huge models is turning this into a mecha anime game of monsters vs giant robots. Not that I am against the idea, but it's a bit comical when I imagine all the anime battle scenes from Evangelion, Gundam, Heroic Age, Blue Gender, etc.


Seeing as we already had giant bugs I think Blue Gender was a box we'd already checked.


----------



## Desolatemm

Zion said:


> Seeing as we already had giant bugs I think Blue Gender was a box we'd already checked.


Indeed, I just can't get it out of my head now. colossal battles part of every 40k game now. Pacific Rim style (okay maybe that is more apoc. size). I have this sudden urge to watch mecha anime all day everyday for the next few weeks until I get my models.


----------



## Moriouce

Sethis said:


> ... and the Flyer, if indeed pumping out 4 S8 AP2 shots, could very well be the new premier anti-air unit provided it has holofields of some kind to make it survivable and is BS4...


As it is stated that the Crimson Hunter is a warrior aspect, it should be BS4 and may it be we can upgrade it to an exarch for BS5? Exarch powers? 

I haven't seen anyone comment on the Jetbike squadron box for 40$? 


I just can't wait until the 25th!


----------



## Zion

Desolatemm said:


> Indeed, I just can't get it out of my head now. colossal battles part of every 40k game now. Pacific Rim style (okay maybe that is more apoc. size). I have this sudden urge to watch mecha anime all day everyday for the next few weeks until I get my models.


In 40k's defense, if you can imagine it there is likely an anime about it.


----------



## Desolatemm

Zion said:


> In 40k's defense, if you can imagine it there is likely an anime about it.


This is why I love anime :grin:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Here is the US pricelist, wish it was the Australian one... Note the supplement costing the same as the codex?

Codex Eldar	$49.50
Iyanden Codex Supplement	$49.50
Eldar Farseer	$20.00
Eldar Wraithknight	$115.00
Eldar Wraithguard(5)	$50.00
Eldar Hemlock Fighter	$65.00
Eldar Dire Avengers(5)	$35.00
Eldar Battleforce	$115.00
Eldar Jetbike Squad	$40.00
Eldar Psychic Powers (Cards)	$7.50
Eldar Spiritseer	$19.25
Eldar Illic Nightspear	$19.25
Necron Destroyers	$50.00
Marine Scout Bike Squad	$40.00
Marine Bike Squad	$40.00
CSM Bike Squad	$40.00


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> Here is the US pricelist, wish it was the Australian one... Note the supplement costing the same as the codex?
> 
> Codex Eldar $49.50
> Iyanden Codex Supplement $49.50
> Eldar Farseer $20.00
> Eldar Wraithknight $115.00
> Eldar Wraithguard(5) $50.00
> Eldar Hemlock Fighter $65.00
> Eldar Dire Avengers(5) $35.00
> Eldar Battleforce $115.00
> Eldar Jetbike Squad $40.00
> Eldar Psychic Powers (Cards) $7.50
> Eldar Spiritseer $19.25
> Eldar Illic Nightspear $19.25
> Necron Destroyers $50.00
> Marine Scout Bike Squad $40.00
> Marine Bike Squad $40.00
> CSM Bike Squad $40.00


Yeah, saw that last night. I was surprised and confused by it. Though the price list I saw didn't mention a Marine Bike Squad. About time we have a boxed set of those. Even if it only comes with 3 bikes that'd be $5 USD cheaper than 3 bikes now.


----------



## Asamodai

A Wraith-tastic Iyanden army is starting to feel like a very good idea.


----------



## khrone forever

mindshock pod on the flyer. is there no better name ??

anyway the stuff looks good


----------



## bitsandkits

just thought, i wonder if forgeworld will do a warlock version of the Wraith knight? or even a conversion kit to make it into a centaur version like the bright stallion? 

anyway if anyone wants any of this new stuff, start dropping me some PMs and get the ball moving


----------



## Styro-J

So a Crimson Hunter can upgrade to an Exarch who can take Starcannons instead of Bright Lances. If Starcannons are 3 shots again, that would be 8 AP 2 shots at BS 5. That's kinda cool.


----------



## Star Princess Lumi

I'm sort of new to this thing but as far as I understand there wasn't really any need to repack the Dire Avengers to half-teams.

The Wraithknight does definitely talk to the part of me that likes giant robots but it'd probably take me forever to paint that thing plus it doesn't really fit into my plans for a jetbike army, so I doubt I'll get one...

The one thing I'm really hoping for is that jetbikes remain as a troops choice since there was some rumours of them going to fast attack.
Come on, jetbikes... stay as a troops choice!


----------



## kickboxerdog

i expect jet bike to be a fast attack option , but they can be troops if u take a certain hq maybe, i wouldnt mind that to much


----------



## Styro-J

Well if you are going all Jetbikes, then dont worry. Those rumors also suggested a Jetbike HQ unlocked Jetbikes as troops.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

I suppose one of the reason for the larger MC models is for people who would like to field titans but can't afford it, it is a nice middle ground if you think about it and you don't need an apocalypse game to use them either

Plus they are cool as hell :laugh:

I really can't wait until Saturday, I am planning on doing my first ever pre-order even if it is just for the Codex :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits

there is a jet bike autarch conversion kit in fine cast so dont worry about all jet bike army, but sadly that does confirm we are not getting new jet bikes in this wave.


----------



## seermaster

what about the wind rider box


----------



## Desolatemm

seermaster said:


> what about the wind rider box


at this point we are guessing it will just be a re-package bundle of the old sculpt.


----------



## jams

Desolatemm said:


> at this point we are guessing it will just be a re-package bundle of the old sculpt.


I really hope they surprise us with new jetbikes but I'm losing faith that they will


----------



## Zion

While I was at my FLGS I put down my preorder for the codex, the Wraithknight and the Spiritseer (if I don't like the book I've got the makings for a diorama there!). I asked about the supplement book becuase it wasn't on the list and he double checked and it is NOT a day 1 release. It'll be out 2 weeks later (so the 3rd week of Saturday).

It'll also be direct only, just like Skies of Death was. I personally predict it to be soft cover.

Just a little FYI for everyone.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Star Princess Lumi said:


> I'm sort of new to this thing but as far as I understand there wasn't really any need to repack the Dire Avengers to half-teams.


Need? Of course not, but I think Dire Avengers are one of the Troops you can only buy in full squad numbers. So I can see some value in being able to buy a minimum squad. Should also make it easier to make a couple Exarch variants and run a squad without.

At least that would be the case if they were to keep the 10 model box and price the 5 decently.

I'd be tempted to pick up Jetbikes if they updated them, but otherwise I might pass and just go all smashy-smashy with this Knight thingy.


----------



## Zion

3++ has a copy of the WD, so here's what Kirby has posted thus far:

-First off, the Windrider Jetbikes are the exact same, just re-packaged into a bigger product. 

- Dire Avengers are the same be down-packaged.

- Both flyers are Fast Attack - Hemlock Wraithfighter with two Heavy D-scythes and mindshock (advertised to work together and make units flee and kill infantry dead) and Crimson Hunter (which was upgraded to an Exarch - described as Fighter Ace upgrade) which has two Bright Lances and a Pulse Laser.

- Wraithknight - can take two arm weapons and two shoulder mounts (normal heavy weapons). Scatter Lasers or Wraithknight has Laser Lock - twin-linked weapons after initial weapon hit. Suncannons are the advertised S6 AP2 heavy 3 blasts. 

- Wraithknight is apparently "incredibly fast."

- Psychic powers are rolled for. Fortune Doom and Guide still exist.

- Units are still "role specific."

- Battle Driven - Shoot then Run 

- Quicken is a psychic power which "helps assault units get into assault faster." 

- Avatar still has Fearless bubble and Fleet.

- The Wave Serpent has something called a Serpent Field - an offensive weapon.

- Author: Phil Kirby

EDIT (also updated Battle Driven):
- Randomly generate psychic powers- Primaris is Guide (Fate) and Conceal/Reveal (Battle) which provides or removes Shrouding. 

- Wraithknight is an MC (wounds are talked about regarding it, not Hull Points)

I'll keep adding to the thread as more is posted.


----------



## Star Princess Lumi

kickboxerdog said:


> i expect jet bike to be a fast attack option , but they can be troops if u take a certain hq maybe, i wouldnt mind that to much





Styro-J said:


> Well if you are going all Jetbikes, then dont worry. Those rumors also suggested a Jetbike HQ unlocked Jetbikes as troops.





bitsandkits said:


> there is a jet bike autarch conversion kit in fine cast so dont worry about all jet bike army, but sadly that does confirm we are not getting new jet bikes in this wave.


That all sounds good to me... I understood it that the HQ that could unlock choices was the Autarch, who could take differing paths that allowed units of that path to be takes as the compulsory troops choices, but as far I understand jetbikes weren't a Aspect path aside from Shining Spears that is, but I don't see any reason why there couldn't be a jetbike unlock too.

And while there doesn't seem to be actual new jetbike models from the sounds of it, at least that repackaging might make it a bit more convenient to get them in larger amounts, so that at least is decent news to me.

I shouldn't try to think this early in the morning...


----------



## Styro-J

A bit more from 3++:

Wraithlords and Wraithknights are Heavy Support.

Wraithknight standard load out is Heavy Wraithcannons. I imagine those are the S9 AP2 blast lance stuff people were talking about before. It is implied the shield takes a mount. Legs are posable similar to Riptide. Standard loadout is two Wraithcannons. Shield is an upgrade.

Instant Death is implied for at least one of the Wraithguard shooting weapons.


----------



## jams

No new jetbikes makes me a sad panda. I guess we'll have to wait to see the codex entry to see if they get other heavy weapon options other than the shuriken cannon to indicate if we'll be getting a new kit. I just think that they've massively dropped the ball by repackaging the existing bikes as unless they become immensely customizable loadout wise they aren't going to sell


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

This is the one thing in the entire release that makes me sad


----------



## Arcticor

MadCowCrazy said:


> Necron Destroyers	$50.00
> Marine Scout Bike Squad	$40.00
> Marine Bike Squad	$40.00
> CSM Bike Squad	$40.00


Is this just a random update GW is giving us marine/necron players?


----------



## Bubblematrix

stephen.w.langdon said:


> This is the one thing in the entire release that makes me sad





WD said:


> Jetbikes have become a popular unit over the years and it's rare to see an Eldar collection without a squadon of these iconic models


Translation

"Jetbikes have been around for over a decade in their current sculpt, as they were essential in many lists in previous editions most Eldar players have loads of these shitty oldschool models (LOL we repackaged them, you honestly hoped we might make them half decent and fit with the other new models - SUCKERS!!!)"


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

An idea of the size ratio for the wraith constructs :shok:


----------



## Bubblematrix

holy hell, i'm looking forward to seeing an army of wraithguard with wraithlords and wraithknights HS.

I am also looking forward to my next apolcalypse battle after the new dex and these toys - will be like a robot fight


----------



## Zion

More from 3++:

- Wraightknight has access to Heavy Wraithcannons

- Adam Troke helped with fluff (is this the new thing? 2 people tackling books to get them done faster? Who knows?)

- No idea if Battle Driven allows you to run then shoot (the WD doesn't say)

- Fire Dragons and Dire Avengers were used in the Battle Report. Fire Dragons seem to be the same as before.

- AUD Price list:


> AUD prices:
> $83 codex
> $125 Wraithknight
> $185 battleforce
> $76 flyer
> $55 wraithguard
> $50 jetbikes
> $55 dire avengers
> $22 farseer
> $28 spiritseer
> $28 ranger SC
> $10 psychic cards


- Army List from the Battle report:


> Avatar of Khaine
> Farseer w/Spear, Mastery Level 3 (choose three powers)
> Warlock w/Mastery Level 1 (chosoe one power) and by choose I mean rolled for
> 
> 5x Dragons w/Wave Serpent (twin-linked starcannons)
> 5x Wraithblades
> 
> 10x DA w/Exarch, Powerweapon Shimmershield
> 10x DA w/Exarch, Powerweapon Shimmershield, Wave serpent (twin-linked brightlances)
> 6x Jetbikes w/2x Shuriken Cannons
> 
> Hemlock Wraithfihter
> Crimson Hunter w/Exarch
> 
> Wraithlord w/Brightlance Ghostglaive
> Wraithknight w/suncannon, shattershield, 2x scatter lasers
> 
> About 2000 pts


- Guide is friendly unit now - 24" range.

- Conceal/reveal - psyker gains shrouded; enemy unit within 18" loses stealth + shrouded.

- Executioner- Focussed Witchfire that hits a model 3 times at the farseer's S with Fleshbane AP-. If the model dies it goes on to the next one with 2 hits, if it dies then another with 1. If the Farseer gets to pick the 1st model hit he can also pick the 2nd and 3rd.

- Descructor/Renewal (Battle) 
S5 AP4 template + soulblaze which causes more soulblaze 
18" regeneration of a wound (can't revive dead models)

- Jetbikes are Troops. Wraithguard I think are Troops with Spiritseer.

- Warp Spiders have battle focus (MIGHT be "Battle Driven", was not easilly made out), hit & run, fleet and the ancient thing. 

- Dark Reapers have ancient thing, slow and purposeful, missiles, reaper rangefinder

- Crimson Hunters are the red Aspect Warrior fighter jets with a Pulse Laser and two Bright Lances. They can take an Exarch upgrade. 

- Ghostglaive is a CC weapon, looks like a new name for the wraithblade.

And now more pictures:


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Star Princess Lumi said:


> I'm sort of new to this thing but as far as I understand there wasn't really any need to repack the Dire Avengers to half-teams.


Soft price hike?


----------



## Desolatemm

I can't wait to make a 3 Wraithlord, Wraithknight, and Wraithseer list with the FW farseer that adds a HS slot. Hopefully the new point values will let it work!


----------



## Bubblematrix

Desolatemm said:


> I can't wait to make a 3 Wraithlord, Wraithknight, and Wraithseer list with the FW farseer that adds a HS slot. Hopefully the new point values will let it work!


You are going to want a spirit seer to head up your HQ for the wraithguard as troops option, wraithseer should work nicely as a second HQ.

I am interested in how the other units pan out in the slots, I like the idea of a wraith army but want to make sure I use my elites properly - let's hope that there is a good transport option for firedragons


----------



## Desolatemm

Bubblematrix said:


> You are going to want a spirit seer to head up your HQ for the wraithguard as troops option, wraithseer should work nicely as a second HQ.


I hope the Spiritseer is not an HQ selection, but rather a unit upgrade like previously. Or else my plans will not work  I need the FW farseer to have 4 HS slots. Wouldn't work if the Spiritseer took up an HQ slot... cuz there ain't no way i'm giving up the Wraithseer...

Or wait.... what if the Wraithseer gets an update to also count as a "Spiritseer?" :shok:


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

WOW Just a heads up guys and gals 

A third party complained to Facebook about me posting pictures of Eldar on some groups and I have been given a warning not to do it again, and they have been removed :-(

Sounds like GW are being very proactive again, don't want this fourm to get into trouble over this, so not sure if it is worth getting rid of the pictures or just waiting to see what happens


----------



## Bubblematrix

Look back up in this post, rumours are that it is a HQ choice rather than an upgrade - I think GW decided it should be a more firm choice to take a spirit host.

I wouldn't hold breath for the FW stuff to get integrated properly, but if I were doing such a thing then I would agree with you on the wraithseer, tho you could argue that its a bit poacher turned gamekeeper.


----------



## Biellann

stephen.w.langdon said:


> An idea of the size ratio for the wraith constructs :shok:


To add to this, the FW Revenant Titan is listed as being 12 inches tall.


----------



## Zion

stephen.w.langdon said:


> WOW Just a heads up guys and gals
> 
> A third party complained to Facebook about me posting pictures of Eldar on some groups and I have been given a warning not to do it again, and they have been removed :-(
> 
> Sounds like GW are being very proactive again, don't want this fourm to get into trouble over this, so not sure if it is worth getting rid of the pictures or just waiting to see what happens


Generally speaking with GW as long as we didn't post them -first- they don't care so much. We'll take them down if they ask of course though, but no point in worrying about it before then.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

> Generally speaking with GW as long as we didn't post them -first- they don't care so much. We'll take them down if they ask of course though, but no point in worrying about it before then.


Not a problem, just wanted to give you all the heads up  this is my number one fourm


----------



## Zion

Quoting myself to consolidate this before I throw it onto the first page, and to ensure people have a chance to see this because some of this was the bottom of page 34:

-First off, the Windrider Jetbikes are the exact same, just re-packaged into a bigger product. 

- Dire Avengers are the same be down-packaged.

- Both flyers are Fast Attack - Hemlock Wraithfighter with two Heavy D-scythes and mindshock (advertised to work together and make units flee and kill infantry dead) and Crimson Hunter (which was upgraded to an Exarch - described as Fighter Ace upgrade) which has two Bright Lances and a Pulse Laser.

- Wraithknight - can take two arm weapons and two shoulder mounts (normal heavy weapons). Scatter Lasers or Wraithknight has Laser Lock - twin-linked weapons after initial weapon hit. Suncannons are the advertised S6 AP2 heavy 3 blasts. 

- Wraithknight is apparently "incredibly fast."

- Psychic powers are rolled for. Fortune Doom and Guide still exist.

- Units are still "role specific."

- Battle Driven - Shoot then Run 

- Quicken is a psychic power which "helps assault units get into assault faster." 

- Avatar still has Fearless bubble and Fleet.

- The Wave Serpent has something called a Serpent Field - an offensive weapon.

- Author: Phil Kirby

- Randomly generate psychic powers- Primaris is Guide (Fate) and Conceal/Reveal (Battle) which provides or removes Shrouding. 

- Wraithknight is an MC (wounds are talked about regarding it, not Hull Points)

- Wraightknight has access to Heavy Wraithcannons

- Adam Troke helped with fluff (is this the new thing? 2 people tackling books to get them done faster? Who knows?)

- No idea if Battle Driven allows you to run then shoot (the WD doesn't say)

- Fire Dragons and Dire Avengers were used in the Battle Report. Fire Dragons seem to be the same as before.

- AUD Price list:


> AUD prices:
> $83 codex
> $125 Wraithknight
> $185 battleforce
> $76 flyer
> $55 wraithguard
> $50 jetbikes
> $55 dire avengers
> $22 farseer
> $28 spiritseer
> $28 ranger SC
> $10 psychic cards


- Army List from the Battle report:


> Avatar of Khaine
> Farseer w/Spear, Mastery Level 3 (choose three powers)
> Warlock w/Mastery Level 1 (chosoe one power) and by choose I mean rolled for
> 
> 5x Dragons w/Wave Serpent (twin-linked starcannons)
> 5x Wraithblades
> 
> 10x DA w/Exarch, Powerweapon Shimmershield
> 10x DA w/Exarch, Powerweapon Shimmershield, Wave serpent (twin-linked brightlances)
> 6x Jetbikes w/2x Shuriken Cannons
> 
> Hemlock Wraithfihter
> Crimson Hunter w/Exarch
> 
> Wraithlord w/Brightlance Ghostglaive
> Wraithknight w/suncannon, shattershield, 2x scatter lasers
> 
> About 2000 pts


- Guide is friendly unit now - 24" range.

- Conceal/reveal - psyker gains shrouded; enemy unit within 18" loses stealth + shrouded.

- Executioner- Focussed Witchfire that hits a model 3 times at the farseer's S with Fleshbane AP-. If the model dies it goes on to the next one with 2 hits, if it dies then another with 1. If the Farseer gets to pick the 1st model hit he can also pick the 2nd and 3rd.

- Descructor/Renewal (Battle) 
S5 AP4 template + soulblaze which causes more soulblaze 
18" regeneration of a wound (can't revive dead models)

- Jetbikes are Troops. Wraithguard I think are Troops with Spiritseer.

- Warp Spiders have battle focus (MIGHT be "Battle Driven", was not easilly made out), hit & run, fleet and the ancient thing. 

- Dark Reapers have ancient thing, slow and purposeful, missiles, reaper rangefinder

- Crimson Hunters are the red Aspect Warrior fighter jets with a Pulse Laser and two Bright Lances. They can take an Exarch upgrade. 

- Ghostglaive is a CC weapon, looks like a new name for the wraithblade.


----------



## Desolatemm

Do you guys think "Ancient Foe" refers to Slaanesh or Necrons?

I would think Necrons would be the ancient foe, seeing how they were enemies long before the Eye of Terror event


----------



## Zion

Desolatemm said:


> Do you guys think "Ancient Foe" refers to Slaanesh or Necrons?


I've been hearing Slaanesh, which makes sense because fluff wise the Eldar have largely forgotten about the Necrons.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

stephen.w.langdon said:


> WOW Just a heads up guys and gals
> 
> A third party complained to Facebook about me posting pictures of Eldar on some groups and I have been given a warning not to do it again, and they have been removed :-(
> 
> Sounds like GW are being very proactive again, don't want this fourm to get into trouble over this, so not sure if it is worth getting rid of the pictures or just waiting to see what happens


As long as we dont host the files GW usually lets us be. We have received takedown requests in the past though. 

Think of it as the "I know a guy who knows a guy legal dilemma", it's not illegal to tell someone where they can buy something that is illegal (drugs, weapons, prostitutes) but if you are the one selling it to them you are committing a crime. So as long as we link to pictures not hosted here we aren't actually breaking any laws, GW just likes to send C&D letters around as scare tactics rather than actually knowing the law.

Also I'm very surprised over the knight and battleforce price in Australia

US: $115 and $115
UK: Knight is said to be £70 but current battleforce is £65, but I guess they will increase the price to £70?

AUD prices:
$125 Wraithknight
$185 battleforce



Zion said:


> I've been hearing Slaanesh, which makes sense because fluff wise the Eldar have largely forgotten about the Necrons.


I would have guess Necrons because to me Ancient sounds like a long forgotten enemy, or any enemy fought a very long time ago. Afaik the "war" against Slaanesh has never ended as the Eldar save their spirits in stones or such to protect themselves from Slaanesh.
I'm not that interested in Eldar so I dont knot the Eldar fluff that well, I know the Necron and Dark Eldar fluff allot better.


----------



## Desolatemm

MadCowCrazy said:


> I would have guess Necrons because to me Ancient sounds like a long forgotten enemy, or any enemy fought a very long time ago. Afaik the "war" against Slaanesh has never ended as the Eldar save their spirits in stones or such to protect themselves from Slaanesh.


I agree. The Eldar helped fight against the C'tan and Necrons very early on in the universe. The Fall of the Eldar and the battle against Slaanesh is relatively new in comparison. Of course this is just our interpretation of the term "Ancient" Foe.

One source mentioned it was unlikely to be Necrons because it was Necrons vs Eldar in the battle-report. My thought, on the other hand, is that this would give more credibility to the Necrons as the Ancient Foe and the battle report was a show-case for this rivalry.

Also,
2/3 Wraithknight poses officially SUCK

and will old Wraithguard need to be modeled on large bases now?


----------



## The Sturk

Zion said:


> I've been hearing Slaanesh, which makes sense because fluff wise the Eldar have largely forgotten about the Necrons.


Do bear in mind, it is not uncommon at all for GW to change the fluff. Necron fluff is a prime example of this.


----------



## Styro-J

I prefer not to think about the Necron's fluff as changing, so much as the Imperial guys that wrote the book before were just flat out wrong. They have since be punished, killed, punished again, and replaced.


----------



## Zion

The Sturk said:


> Do bear in mind, it is not uncommon at all for GW to change the fluff. Necron fluff is a prime example of this.


Necron fluff is where that idea was coming from in the first place.


----------



## Barnster

Eldar's ancient enemy will be chaos. To cite DoW "Vile servants of Chaos approach, the great enemy" "Our ancient war against chaos continues"

The whole eldar way of life (ie the path system) is a direct response to chaos rather than the wars against the necrontyr.

To the eldar chaos is the great enemy that must be bested or the universe will die. Its cited in pretty much every source that they have done more than any other race to stop it 

The Necrons Wars haven't been forgotten but it seems the eldar response to them is watch over the tomb worlds to try to stop them coming online, but otherwise use non eldar to fight them large scale. They know they (Maybe no one) can't fight the necron on an even keel should they all awaken


----------



## Zion

From 40k Global:



> *New Eldar Codex, ahoy!*
> 
> With the new Eldar Codex yuo can do what....? Alledgedly!
> *\'Like\'* and read on...
> 
> 
> *Runes of Warding:*
> 
> Now adds +2 to your deny the witch role. Well if this is true what a huge difference we will see to the game. No longer will people be able to ally in a cheap anti-psyker that completely ruins your opponents chances of casting. Expect to see a rise in Monstrous creature heavy builds as well as tzeentch&aofc;horrors. The rune priest will firmly become King of the anti psyker.
> &nzc;nbsp;
> *Ancient Doom:*
> 
> Eldar models suffer -1LD to all fear tests against daemons of slaanesh but pick up hatred against&aofc;such units. Could the Fear rule actually become useful for once
> &nzc;nbsp;
> *Holo Fields:*
> 
> hmmm vehicles that move with this upgrade gaining an additional point onto their cover save is nice and would bring this old favourite back onto the battlefield for sure...
> &nzc;nbsp;
> *Targetter Weapons:*
> 
> A new type of weapon system for the eldar added to Scatter lasers amongst others. A model fires this weapon first and if it causes at least one hit, then other weapons fired by the same model become twin linked! Warwalkers just got ouchy, and without the need for guide! How would you use this one?


Interesting if true...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Desolatemm said:


> Also,
> 2/3 Wraithknight poses officially SUCK


I agree. If you browse through the pictures there are some nice looking WKnight poses, like this one running at the camera with sword poised to strike:










but like you said most of the WK poses are pure ass. The one in the army photo you linked looks like it is about to fall over backwards...all it would have taken is to tile the torso forward slightly to make it look kind of cool stepping on the debris, but no it is posed in mid "I've fallen and I can't get up" pose.


----------



## Styro-J

Those Runes of Warding wouldn't be too bad if it is board wide. Otherwise it is worse than I thought. 

Those Holo-Fields sound too much like a copy of Disruption Pods. Effectively, its worse than the Tau version. So it had best be cheaper.

The others sound fair, considering what we've heard.


----------



## Desolatemm

iamtheeviltwin said:


> but like you said most of the WK poses are pure ass. The one in the army photo you linked looks like it is about to fall over backwards...all it would have taken is to tile the torso forward slightly to make it look kind of cool stepping on the debris, but no it is posed in mid "I've fallen and I can't get up" pose.


oh yeah! I forgot about that sword running one. That pose looks nice. The one in the back is meh... static.

The one falling back looks like they put him together off the base, then just tilted him on there like "hey, lets put him on some giant debris to look menacing"


----------



## Moriouce

According to GWs blog the necrons is featured in this months battle report in WD. As we see an Eldar release it should be them they are up against and may it be they want to show the 'ancient foe' rule?


----------



## Desolatemm

Moriouce said:


> According to GWs blog the necrons is featured in this months battle report in WD. As we see an Eldar release it should be them they are up against and may it be they want to show the 'ancient foe' rule?


This was my thought as well, but there appears to be evidence leaning toward Slaanesh instead. I guess we will find out soon.


----------



## Bindi Baji

for a start there is the war in heaven and I have additionally seen necrons mentioned as the ancient enemy (in regards to the eldar) numerous times,
if it does turn out to be slaanesh I will be fairly surprised


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> for a start there is the war in heaven and I have additionally seen necrons mentioned as the ancient enemy (in regards to the eldar) numerous times,
> if it does turn out to be slaanesh I will be fairly surprised


The Necron codex mentions the War in Heaven, but also mentions most Eldar have forgotten about them (in all fairness when you accidently birth a god who will stop at nothing to EAT YOUR SOUL then piddly things like undying robot zombies become a lesser concern).

We did get a claim on that "Ancient" thing and it looks like it's NOT "Ancient Enemy" by "Ancient Doom":



> *Ancient Doom:*
> 
> Eldar models suffer -1LD to all fear tests against daemons of slaanesh but pick up hatred against&aofc;such units. Could the Fear rule actually become useful for once
> &nzc;nbsp;


Honestly I could see this being the case. -1LD test vs Daemons of Slaanesh but you get Hated Daemons of Slaanesh? Works for me!


----------



## Desolatemm

I believe there was additional fluff of Eldar vs Necrons in BFG that might have mentioned "Ancient" somewhere. But that "Ancient Doom" looks more likely. "Ancient Enemy" just wouldn't sound right again Slaanesh IMO. Ancient Doom makes perfect sense!


----------



## Bindi Baji

Desolatemm said:


> I believe there was additional fluff of Eldar vs Necrons in BFG that might have mentioned "Ancient" somewhere. But that "Ancient Doom" looks more likely. "Ancient Enemy" just wouldn't sound right again Slaanesh IMO. Ancient Doom makes perfect sense!


think I mis-read something ancient doom does indeed sound slaanesh as opposed to ancient enemy


----------



## Magpie_Oz

> Runes of Warding:
> Now adds +2 to your deny the witch role.


HUZZAH ! Ding Dong the witch is dead ! 

(well her runes anyway)


----------



## Moriouce

Is it just me or are anyone else concerned that you still can buy the old dex from GW website?


----------



## Zion

Moriouce said:


> Is it just me or are anyone else concerned that you still can buy the old dex from GW website?


That's nothing new. It'll be for sale up until the pre-order stuff goes live on Saturday. This is how it is every codex as they pretend that they have us in suspense on what might be coming.


----------



## Archon Dan

The new rules sound decent, except Runes of Warding. Good thing I was interested in something fluffy by allying Incubi and Striking Scorpions. The Ancient Doom also makes a lot of sense. I just hope my new Eldar never fight Slaaneshi Daemons when we role an 11 on the Battlefield Traits table.


----------



## Star Princess Lumi

Thanks for the update on the jetbikes, sounds like I can stop worrying about that.
Both fliers are Fast Attack though.. I was hoping that at least one of them would be Heavy Support so I could fill those slots with them.

Wraithknight, why do you tempt me so?




Pandawithissues... said:


> Soft price hike?


Not really a reason IMHO... but then again what does my opinion matter to them? :biggrin:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Pandawithissues... said:


> Soft price hike?


We haven't seen an official price rise this year, there doesn't need to be one as GW are releasing models so fast and including the price rise with the releases.
Clever way of raising the prices without getting the ire of the community... well, not to the same degree at least.


----------



## Zion

Archon Dan said:


> The new rules sound decent, except Runes of Warding. Good thing I was interested in something fluffy by allying Incubi and Striking Scorpions. The Ancient Doom also makes a lot of sense. I just hope my new Eldar never fight Slaaneshi Daemons when we role an 11 on the Battlefield Traits table.


Old Runes of Warding where rather broken in how they worked in regards to the current system and probably should have been FAQ'd to this a while ago. Question of the range for this is still up in the air of course.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Zion said:


> Question of the range for this is still up in the air of course.


They should be treated like a turret measuring from the base of any Eldar model

:spiteful:


----------



## Zion

Someone goofed and sent out the pre-order notification a little early...with a sense of humour:



> Translation: "_ So tall that it barely fits on the website. _"


So yeah. Even GW has jokes about this thing now.


----------



## Desolatemm

So do we order half the model at a time now? :laugh:


----------



## Zion

Some more early WD rumours curtosy of the Dark City and someone who got a WD early(all bits presented as is and are direct copies of portions of the original post):

- My favourite Warp Spiders seem to now have turned into Jet Pack infantry (while retaining the warp jump generator in wargear, will see what it does), and have Fleet and Hit & Run as baseline, along with the new special rule Battle Focus and Ancient Doom (which seems to be present in every entry that could be seen). From what Phil says in the back of the issue, 

- Battle Focus is supposed to somehow increase specialization of Aspect Warriors. How, we will see.

- Artefacts:
-shard of a blade of Vaul that is +2S and Rending, gives the wielder Fearless and in a challenge wounds on 2+ with Instant Death
- the wing of Faolchu that, if I read it correctly, gives 48" (!!!) run in the shooting phase, but the model cannot do anything else that turn.
- the 120" sniper rifle, which, despite the massive range and AP3, is still Heavy 1, which makes it somewhat silly, as it still wounds on 4+.

So there we go. Some more details to salivate over.


----------



## Desolatemm

Do we know for sure if any of the models will be limited release? (like the spirit seer model) I thought I saw something regarding this. Also, I really want to get the LE codex, but when should I start maniacally checking the GW site for when the pre-orders appear so I can put mine in ASAP?


----------



## dthwish09

Desolatemm said:


> (like the spirit seer model) I thought I saw something regarding this.


I've been thinking about this aswell, I think when we first saw the release lineup on BOLS they stated that the spirit seer will be "very limited" and I thought that was very interesting. 

I'll be refreshing the GW page over and over again starting tomorrow.


----------



## Zion

dthwish09 said:


> I've been thinking about this aswell, I think when we first saw the release lineup on BOLS they stated that the spirit seer will be "very limited" and I thought that was very interesting.
> 
> I'll be refreshing the GW page over and over again starting tomorrow.


Spiritseer will initially be a limited to release followed by direct only from GW.


----------



## Archon Dan

Zion said:


> Old Runes of Warding where rather broken in how they worked in regards to the current system and probably should have been FAQ'd to this a while ago. Question of the range for this is still up in the air of course.


If it's JUST +2 to Deny the Witch, the range is self and unit. No more will you be stopping your opponent's Blessings. If it is similar to a Psychic Hood, you might be able to protect units within(12" I'd say) range of the Rune bearer.


----------



## Desolatemm

My guess is it will be table wide and effect all friendly units. Or else it would be too large of a change from the current RoWard.


----------



## Zion

/tg/ has more info it seems:



> greetings guys. i got a information sheet in my hands that all GW stores have been send to.
> 
> it containis "reasons to buy the new eldar releases"
> 
> the points are :
> Codex Eldar :
> - craftworld ships will be introduced
> - new special rules for many eldar units. old nemesis (slaanesh) and battle trance (running and shooting)
> -multiple exarch abilitys, options and equipment
> 
> Wraithknight (heavy support 240 points)
> -Strong Profile (s10 T8 W6 AS 3+, Jumppack
> - 2 heavy phantom lasers (23" S10 AP 2 instant death on wound rolls of 6)
> - alternative equipment possible - for example close combat weapons with a 5+ invul and blind special rule or a S6 5" Blast with ap 2. with 5+ invul and blind special rule.
> 
> Somach Phantomhunter (may be spelled wrongly my pic is a bit blurry there) (fast attack 185 points)
> -psyker with the terrify psychic power
> - 2 blast weapons with ap 2
> - enemy units within 12" have to reroll succesful ld tests.
> 
> crimson hunters (fast attack 160 points)
> - aspect warriors with strong exarch upgrades
> - may reroll armor pen rolls against flyers
> -vector dancer
> 
> wraithguard /wraithblades (elite 160 points 5 models):
> - strong profile with S5 T 6 as 3+
> -wraithblades got 2 close combat weapons with ap 3 and +1 S or can get a 4+ invul with a single ap 2 weapon
> -runeseer can mark targets, every wraith unit can reroll missed to hit rolls of 1 against marked targets.
> -if you select a runeseer as HQ, they become troops
> 
> ilic nightspear (hq 140 points):
> -alaitoc charactermodel that allows ranger units the pathfinder upgrade.
> - has 9 special rules - one of them allows ranger units to infiltrate without the range restrictions to enemy units.
> - bs 9 48" Sx ap 2 instant death on wound rolls of 6
> 
> other new releases for eldar : phantomseer, runeprophet and cards for psychic powers.:
> - 3 different kinds of psykers (seer council, phantomseer, runeprophet)
> -divination, telepathy and 2 own psychic disciplines: runes of battle and runes of fate (for rune prophet and runeseer)
> - runes of battle have always 2 effects, for example granting shrouded or taking shrouded off the enemy unit.
> -runes of fate : 4 warpcharges, 2 powers, very strong and offensive
> 
> that is all that is posted on the letter the GW stores had been send too. hope it gives some insigh


I'm betting that we're dealing with some translation issues and "Phantomseer" is the Spiritseer and the "Runeprophet" is the Farseer is this is true.

EDIT: It's a translation from German, so yeah the names are going to be a little wonky.


----------



## Zion

GW sent out a few of these pre-order notifications early it seems. Here's a full on that was in French (From Faeit):



> * Eldar Official Release Information (Someone Got it Early) *
> 
> 
> ​
> Of course its in French, but check this out. Its very cool, and shows the latest releases.
> 
> Here is the Games Workshop newsletter what appears to be a full day early. Apparently if you live in France you are got this today, as it was received by newsletter subscribers earlier this morning there.
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​


----------



## Desolatemm

Geebus the Wraithknight sounds like a MONSTER!


----------



## Zion

Desolatemm said:


> Geebus the Wraithknight sounds like a MONSTER!


Well since he's a Monstrous Creature I sure hope so! :grin:


----------



## Archon Dan

Ohh ... Uhm ... -starts tearing apart the couch, looking for money- This stuff keeps getting more awesome!


----------



## seermaster

I'm just saying Eldar have got the best front cover for a codex out of everyone in my opinion.

Secondly, what the fuck? The Phantom Launcher has 23 inch range and the Wraithknight only has 3 up save? I'm pretty sure he will have a 2 up and the Phantom Launcher will have at least a 24 inch range. I don't think any weapon is 23 inch range.

Also Illic having nine special rules sounds a bit excessive, secondly he was first reported as an upgrade character.

Finally the bomber sounds absolutely disgusting compared to the Dark Angels ones.

Edit: Ordered two packs of Dire Avengers of Amazon for 35 pounds, thought that was pretty decent.


----------



## Moriouce

The flickering flare of the Eldar race seems to become a raging torrent of fire in the months to come, a shooting star falling to it's doom, a supernova to oblivion.


----------



## Zion

seermaster said:


> I'm just saying Eldar have got the best front cover for a codex out of everyone in my opinion.
> 
> Secondly, what the fuck? The Phantom Launcher has 23 inch range and the Wraithknight only has 3 up save? I'm pretty sure he will have a 2 up and the Phantom Launcher will have at least a 24 inch range. I don't think any weapon is 23 inch range.
> 
> Also Illic having nine special rules sounds a bit excessive, secondly he was first reported as an upgrade character.
> 
> Finally the bomber sounds absolutely disgusting compared to the Dark Angels ones.
> 
> Edit: Ordered two packs of Dire Avengers of Amazon for 35 pounds, thought that was pretty decent.


Yes the leaks do have a couple of odd things in there. Seeing as "3" and "4" are next to each other on the keyboard that could easily be a typo.

As for the Wraithknight, I doubt it'll have a 2+, at least without some kind of wargear. 6 wounds on a T8 creature with a 3+ is already pretty strong, even stronger when you consider that Eldar have ways to boost it's cover save (psychic power that gives Shrouded) and cover is pretty easy to get this edition. The thing is a beast and is only looking better with more information we get.

There is also a possibility that it'll come standard with the 5++ and be upgradeable to a 3++ (we did have a distributor claiming it could get a 3++ after all).

And the rumours about Illic have been all over the place. I'm betting he's most likely the Eldar equivalent to Telion though, but we'll know more for sure in a couple weeks.

The Dark Angels one is built around working in tandem with their other units by decreasing a target's initiative to give the DA the advantage of going first (or at least at the same time). This has a different focus. Don't get caught up in comparing aircraft that have different objectives on the table.


----------



## Barnster

For a T8 creature most of the time save is irrelevant as anything that can wound you probably ignores your saves by having AP1 or 2, against most other things they will really struggle to wound. The only down to this is poison

May be interesting if you could swap a gun for an invuln would you? I'm thinking not atm, especially if it can chuck out ap2 blasts

Was expecting 30" range on the guns, I don't know if anyones noticed but the knight is pretty big, so its should shot further than a marine bolter

for covers the Tau one is very good, seems only chaos was screwed over by recycling a used pic


----------



## Zion

More from the Dark City:



> From what I could squint from the tiny pictures of codex entries in my WD, it seems Wraithguard no longer have the Wraithsight rule! Hooray. The rule was just an annoyance, as I always forgot about it completely.


From Dakka:



> Euro prices (former list was off):
> 
> Eldar Codex - 39€
> Eldar LE Codex - 80€ (Was 70€ before)
> WH40K PSYCHIC POWERS: ELDAR ENG - 6€
> Farseer - 15€
> Wraithknight - 90€
> Wraithguard - 40€
> Hemlock Wraithfighter - 50€
> Dire Avengers (5 pack) - 26€ (was 30€ for 10 before)
> Battleforce - 95€
> Windrider Jetbike Squadron - 30€
> Spiritseer - 15.50€
> Illic Nightspear - 15.50€
> IYANDEN: A CODEX ELDAR SUPPLEMENT - 39€ (release 15th June!)
> IYANDEN CODEX SUPPLEMENT SPECIAL EDITION - 65€ (release 15th June!)
> 
> Also mail oder only Finecast Autarch on Jetbike upgrade pack (15.50€), Vyper squadron (65€), War Walker squadron (65€), and Support Weapon battery (50€). Also one click Saim Hann and Iyanden army sets and paint sets.
> 
> Iyanden Codex Supplement as printed copy, English only, mail order, not limited (but may need reprints) and released 2 weeks after the rest. (Special edition is limited of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> GW expects supply problems as with Tau for the general release.


----------



## Majendie

Personally, I'm super pleased that we will once again have a unit to be feared on the table (the Wraithknight). I think the flyers are pretty cool too - I wouldn't be surprised if the angle of the photographs is accentuating those weapon pods a fair bit, and that they might not look quite so odd in reality.

And hey - I read a great book once (House of Suns) where they just projected a perfectly aerodynamic forcefield around the ship, and made it look however crazy they wanted. So, there's that option


----------



## MadCowCrazy

So Wraithknight is T8, Wraith Guard are T6, does that mean Wraithlord is T7? or keep T8 but at 3 wounds?

Also:

Eldar Codex - 39€
Eldar LE Codex - 80€ (Was 70€ before)

IYANDEN: A CODEX ELDAR SUPPLEMENT - 39€ (release 15th June!)
IYANDEN CODEX SUPPLEMENT SPECIAL EDITION - 65€ (release 15th June!) 

The supplement has to be like a separate codex, it costs the same as the bloody codex itself and has a limited edition?


----------



## Majendie

MadCowCrazy said:


> So Wraithknight is T8, Wraith Guard are T6, does that mean Wraithlord is T7? or keep T8 but at 3 wounds?
> 
> Also:
> 
> Eldar Codex - 39€
> Eldar LE Codex - 80€ (Was 70€ before)
> 
> IYANDEN: A CODEX ELDAR SUPPLEMENT - 39€ (release 15th June!)
> IYANDEN CODEX SUPPLEMENT SPECIAL EDITION - 65€ (release 15th June!)
> 
> The supplement has to be like a separate codex, it costs the same as the bloody codex itself and has a limited edition?


It says in the photo of the WD that the Iyanden book contains "extensive history, background and heradlry for Iyanden, along with new scenarios recreating the great battles of the craftworld, *additional rules*". A little bit more than just fluff, but certainly not an entire codex on it's own. Limited edition just means hardcover with the fancy dust jacket so they can sell a bit higher to the early adopters.

I'm interested to see what the additional rules are...


----------



## Zion

Majendie said:


> It says in the photo of the WD that the Iyanden book contains "extensive history, background and heradlry for Iyanden, along with new scenarios recreating the great battles of the craftworld, *additional rules*". A little bit more than just fluff, but certainly not an entire codex on it's own. Limited edition just means hardcover with the fancy dust jacket so they can sell a bit higher to the early adopters.
> 
> I'm interested to see what the additional rules are...


Warlord Traits and Psychic Powers are the only ones I've heard _so far_.

Maybe a campaign for the whole Hive Fleet eating the Craftworld thing (that's just some speculation from me)?

I think we're still too far out to know for sure since that book won't be out until the 15th. We're basically a month out right now and this was sprung on us, so we'll need to give it some time to know for sure.


----------



## Majendie

Zion said:


> I think we're still too far out to know for sure since that book won't be out until the 15th. We're basically a month out right now and this was sprung on us, so we'll need to give it some time to know for sure.


I agree. I'm actually feeling pretty satisfied. I've shaken the box and have a pretty good idea what's in my present, but don't want to spoil Christmas just yet. I'm happy to wait and leave the details and some surprises for later


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Majendie said:


> Personally, I'm super pleased that we will once again have a unit to be feared on the table (the Wraithknight). I think the flyers are pretty cool too - I wouldn't be surprised if the angle of the photographs is accentuating those weapon pods a fair bit, and that they might not look quite so odd in reality.
> 
> And hey - I read a great book once (House of Suns) where they just projected a perfectly aerodynamic forcefield around the ship, and made it look however crazy they wanted. So, there's that option


At this point I'm thinking it's my favorite flying device in the entire game so far, love the VF-19/Su-47 look to it. If it has Vector Dancer and 2 Bright Lances with pen rerolls on flyers I might need a Squadron of the things. If nothing else just upon seeing them I wanted a pair :laugh:


----------



## Zion

WD Digital is out so for those who don't have the WD yet or don't plan on buying it, here's what I've gleaned from it (most of this will be taken verbatim and will be concentrating on correcting previous bits, and adding more information):

- The Wraithknight can be armed with a massive ghostglaive - a lavish, gem encrusted weapon as long as a tank.

- Upon its back the Wraithknight is adorned with a series of warp vanes that help power its considerable bulk.

- The intricate set of interlocking plates is a scattershield, a potent device that projects a powerful forcefield.

- The Wraithknight is armed with two heavy wraithcannons, though there are other weapon combinations in this multi-part plastic kit, including the suncannon, the ghostglaive -itself longer than most tanks- and the scattershield, which is inscribed with intricate Eldar runes. There are also a number of shoulder mounted weapons, from starcannons to scatterlasers (a shuriken cannon is also shown on the next page).

- Suncannon "harnesses the pinnacle of plasma technology to pound the foe with blasts of incandescent fury."

- Heavy Wraithcannons are "weapons so arcane they literally open reality to rend their targets asunder."

- Hemlock Wraithfighter is mentioned to "extinguish the life-force of its victims".

- Hemlock is armed with a mindshock pod and heavy D-scythes.

- Nightshade is armed with a pair of bright lances and a hull-mounted pulse laser, though the bright lances can be exchanged for starcannons.

- Wraithguard come with 5 of both the d-scythes and the wraithcannons.

- Wraithblades can be equipped with a pair of ghostswords or an ghost axe and force shield.

- Battleforce contains 5 Dire Avengers, 10 Guardians with a Support Weapon Platform, a Wave Serpent and a Vyper Jetbike.

- Runes of Battle and Runes of Fate are the two psychic disciplines the Eldar have.

- New Limited Edition T-shirt: "The Divine Right". On sale on the Black Library site here from 25 May to 4 June. Sizes range from small to XXXXX-Large

EDIT (From the Battle Report):

- Battle Report shows Dire Advengers in squads of 10, and are still troops, so no real change there.

- Crimson Hunter in the Battle Report has an Exarch

- Wraithblades are Elites (which means so are the Wraithguard without the Spiritseer I'd bet)

- No Spiritseer to be seen anywhere in the army, yet no mention of Wraithsight.

- Quicken (a psychic power) is mentioned to used to get the Wraithblades into assault faster (perhaps a way to grant Fleet?)

- Fortune and Guide are still psychic powers.

- Dire Avengers have Battle Focus which allows them to "run and shoot" (it is not mentioned if you can do the inverse)

- Avatar has Fleet.

- Either the Wraithlord is as tough as ever, or Jes sucks at "to wound" rolls.

- Hemlock can auto-penetrate armour on a roll of a 6

EDIT (From the video battle report debrief):

- Wraithknight is a Jump Monstrous Creature

- "Your scatterlasers, if they hit, makes your suncannon twinlinked".

- T8, 6 Wounds, Forceshield Generator gives him an Invulnerable Save

- Wraithlord is T8 still

- Hemlock is mentioned to be a anti-infantry flyer.

- Hemlock has the "distort rule" which can penetrate vehicles on a 6.

- Hemlock has 2x AP2 blast templates (it isn't said if that is the Heavy D-sycthes or the mindshock pod)

I will edit more if I find more (no, I couldn't view the codex pages clearly because of the nature of the Digital WD. Sorry, I can't confirm or deny any of that).


----------



## Barnster

Pre-orders up


----------



## Bubblematrix

Pre-order made 

codex (ltd ed), 2 flyers, 2 boxes wraithguard, psyker cards, spiritseer and a wraithknight


----------



## Barnster

I'm really trying to talk myself out of preordering most of it

2 knights, 2 fighters, codex, spirit seer, wraith blades illric and a war walker squadron are saved just waiting for a click

Thinking here may not be the best place for therapy regarding not pressing the button, hell its cheaper than therapy to press the button

As an aside LOVING the new box art


----------



## tirnaog

Codex
SpiritSeer
NightSpear
WraithGuard.
Ordered!

Loving the WraithFighter too.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Barnster said:


> Thinking here may not be the best place for therapy regarding not pressing the button, hell its cheaper than therapy to press the button


You should press the button.


Now, how did that make you feel? :laugh: I was thinking of grabbing a Knight and a couple Hunters but not sure if I could convince the wife I need to start with an air force.


----------



## Bubblematrix

I hope my ebays sell, I could maybe justify a few more boxes of wraithguard from that - then its robot heaven


----------



## tirnaog

Looks like NightSpear is a HQ choice according to their Full elder range page.
Spiritseer too.


----------



## Zion

Illic Nightspear is an HQ choice for those who were wondering.


----------



## Bubblematrix

My HQ is full so not likely I will ever be fielding him, why take anything that is not a farseer or equivalent in eldar?


----------



## Zion

Pulled from Warseer. Points values for the upgrades deleted due to GW Lawyers. This should give people an idea of the power level Eldar seem to be moving too:



> PreOrders are up in the german store and there is a codex preview in the german iBook store. I got the stats for Firedragons here:
> 
> Fire Dragon WS 4 BS 4 S 3 T 3 W 1 I 5 A 1
> Fire Dragon Exarch WS 5 BS 5 S 3 T 3 W 1 I 6 A 1
> 
> Wargear:
> Heavy Aspect Armor (3+)
> Fusion Gun
> Melta Bombs
> 
> Special Rules:
> Ancient Doom
> Battle Focus
> Fleet
> 
> - 5 Dragons Base
> 
> Options
> up to 5 more at
> 1 Exarch upgrade
> Exarch may take Dragon's Breath Flamer for free or Firepike
> Exarch may take up to two of the following exarch powers:
> Iron Resolve
> Crushing Blow
> Fast Shot
> 
> May use a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport.


That's right a 3+ AND Fleet. Striking Scorpions likely have the same now, which would help them a lot.


----------



## Styro-J

But they cost 6 pts more. But with Battle Focus, that may be worth it.

Bubble, I'm on the edge about the ltd. codex. Right on the friggin' edge. Convince me!


----------



## Zion

Someone has already downloaded the sample Digital Eldar codex over on Warseer and shared some info:



> Ok, real things from the iBooks sample version of Codex: Eldar. Sadly, it isn't a full glossary like the High Elf book, just the relevant bits for the one unit entry: vypers (and not the army list page, but the description)
> 
> Shuriken weapons (at least cannon and catapult) have the bladestorm rule: 6's autowound and are resolve at AP2. [Slightly different from earlier rumours]
> 
> Vypers are largely the same, except a BS upgrade, unless I missed something for years.
> 
> There are quite a few _very_ nice close ups of wraithguard/blades, including some in Ulthwe and Biel-Tan colours in addition to Iyanden and Saim-Hann. Lovely kits.
> 
> Names of stuff- yes, there are points values listed, and no, I'm going to respect warseer rules on such things and not copy them. *Don't ask.*
> *Remanants of Glory * (weapon replacements- 'a model can replace one weapon with one of the following', though anything with a * doesn't actually replace a weapon (yeah, weird), one of each per army
> The Spirt Stone of Anath'lan* (also, farseer or spiritseer only)
> The Phoenix Gem*
> Uldanorethi Long Rifle
> Faolchu's Wing
> Firesabre
> Mantle of the Laughing God*
> Shard of Anaris
> 
> *Vehicle Equipment:
> *
> Ghostwalk Matrix (if squadron, all vehicles must take)
> Spirit Stones
> Holo-fields
> Star Engines
> Vectored Engines
> Crystal Targeting Matrix
> 
> Warpspiders are the sample stat block Exarch upgrade is the same cost as the Firedragon exarch (as shown on the preview pages in iTunes- link on the GW main page), they are less expensive than firedragons, same armour. Looks like the exarch has the same weapon options as now (twin deathspitters, spinneret rifle, paired powerblades), powers are cut out of the sample block.
> 
> I don't remember the old price for warpspiders off the top of my head, but the basic unit of five is <100.
> 
> 
> Also, there is an ad for the Iyanden thing: 'New background, missions and rules for your eldar collection'
> One page is titled 'Altar of War: Webway Assault' (tis a scenario, as the page blows up to full size and is easily read. It notes that 'The Iyanden player must choose a Primary Detachment from Codex: Eldar and can use the additional rules in this volume) 5 objectives (center and halfway between center and each edge)
> and the eldar deploys a webway portal (6-12" x 2-4") and... the rest is on the next page, not included in the ad. Consider yourselves teased.
> 
> The other page is a brief blurb on the House of Ulthanash and their heraldry, as shown on a wriathknight and a wraithlord. (and two shield patterns)


EDIT: Eldar Errata came out: http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m3250082a_Eldar_v1.0_June13.pdf


----------



## Archon Dan

Only one instant Errata. Yay! Kind of want to know what Mono filament does. Perhaps Rending or Fleshbane. The new stuff looks great on the website, though the Wraithknight's price-point hurts.

But what I really like are the new Bike bundles. They actually make the models cheaper. I'm really glad I held out on buying Destroyers and Scout Bikes.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Eldar will be my next army. I can't look at that Wraithknight and Wraithblades and deny that Eldar will be my second army. Dark Eldar and Eldar. Fitting really.


LotN


----------



## Bubblematrix

Styro-J said:


> But they cost 6 pts more. But with Battle Focus, that may be worth it.
> 
> Bubble, I'm on the edge about the ltd. codex. Right on the friggin' edge. Convince me!


It is extra shiny, and we have all waited long enough, I justified it on the grounds that last edition I didnt need to buya dex and hardly any models in the last 2 years


----------



## MadCowCrazy

One thing I'm curious about is the box art, are they moving to a general look for everything?

I think this is a really bad idea as it makes it confusing in a store to know what's what.
When I'm in a store I look for the color of the boxart to find the army I'm looking for and then browse the boxed in that section.

For someone who doesn't know anything about 40K they might get the impression that any box goes with any army.... ohhhh, I see what you did there GW... clever girl...


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Got to laugh now at the price of those repackaged Dire Avengers. £20.50 for 5 plastic models, are they insane?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Pandawithissues... said:


> Got to laugh now at the price of those repackaged Dire Avengers. £20.50 for 5 plastic models, are they insane?


Agreed. Last Dire Avenger kit was 10 models for that much I think, so now all they've done is half the kit for the same price. Terrible choice.


LotN


----------



## Djinn24

Anyone have the rough point range of the wraithknight, eg 300+,325+. No specifics to keep it GW legal.


----------



## bitsandkits

Lord of the Night said:


> Agreed. Last Dire Avenger kit was 10 models for that much I think, so now all they've done is half the kit for the same price. Terrible choice.
> 
> 
> LotN


I think this was always the format they intended for the aspect anyway as they created a box last time with two sets of exarch bits on, i think they ended up releasing it as a ten man set because of the rules in the codex rather than by design, im not saying it justifys the price but they are still cheaper than other aspects and made of plastic.

Besides you could always just buy guardians and paint them blue or green stuff some plumage. Personally i think the lack of new jet bikes is the biggest let doen but they have more than made up for that with the beast and the wraithguard and flyer


----------



## Lord of the Night

bitsandkits said:


> Besides you could always just buy guardians and paint them blue or green stuff some plumage. Personally i think the lack of new jet bikes is the biggest let doen but they have more than made up for that with the beast and the wraithguard and flyer


Yeah I suppose so. I'm not a fan of Bikes or jetbikes in any of my armies so i'm not too bothered about that. The fighter jet is nice as well though, may or may not get one once I have the money.

One thing that i'm very pleased about is what the Wraithknight and the Riptide suggest. That super-kits like them are going to become centerpieces for each army. I think with the Space Marines we can expect some kind of advanced Dreadnought on the same scale, CSM may release new Greater Daemon models in the same size and etc. I do hope this is the case, though as a Dark Eldar collector already it seems a natural move to go onto the Craftworld Eldar.

Likely my army will heavily feature Wraiths, so Craftworld Iyanden is a good colour scheme choice, and I like the mix of yellow and blue so it works out.


LotN


----------



## Xabre

I'm, kind of curious about what the stats will be for Wraithguard, and how they line up in the new codex. With the 'Knight, and FW's Wraithseer, you can make a pretty impressive all-Wraith army... IF something shifts them into the troop options. If so, There's also the possibility of some really durable CC units to help out something like, say, Tau.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Finally, I've always wanted a Wraithguard army but due to them being solely metal the cost was far to much.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Words_of_Truth said:


> Finally, I've always wanted a Wraithguard army but due to them being solely metal the cost was far to much.


yeah i felt the same im going to go with wraith guard/lords/knights backed up by dire avengers in wave serpants


----------



## Djinn24

I have played a fun 30 and 40 wraith list in 5th that did surprisingly well. I can't wait to see what can be done now.


----------



## troybuckle

Pre-order made!!
Hemlock Wraithfighter/Crimson Hunter
Wraithguard/Wraithblades
Illic Nightspear
Codex: Eldar
Warhammer 40,000 Psychic Cards: Eldar

I can't waint, I wanted to get another box of Wraithguard and the Wraithnight as well, but it will have to wait until i get through the models that i need to paint now. Can't wait!!!

Any word on if things have gotten cheaper in this new dex?


----------



## kickboxerdog

i just ordered 
codex
spirit seerer
2 box wraith guard
wraith knight
i picked up 2 10 man dire avengers from an independent stocklister
2 wave serpents 
and i won on ebay a wraith lord, 10 guardians, wave serp and 5 dire avengers for £25 so well on my way to a nice force now i think


----------



## Shandathe

You know, I'm looking at the new Wraithguard models and all I can think is "what did they say the problem with the Sisters models was again?"

I bet I could convert some of this...


----------



## Orochi

Bit sad about the lack of Jetbike and Vyper updates. The whole 'leather waistcoat' look is so 2 codices ago!


----------



## kickboxerdog

Orochi said:


> Bit sad about the lack of Jetbike and Vyper updates. The whole 'leather waistcoat' look is so 2 codices ago!


 might be time to convert some from the old eldar jetbikes and new dark eldar ones, onyone know if that be possible?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I've seen some cool conversions from the new dark eldar bikes.


----------



## Zion

From the glossary of the sample Digitial WD:

Shuriken Cannon: 24" Range, S6, AP5, Assault 3, Bladestorm
Shuriken Catapult: 12" Range, S4, AP5, Assault 2, Bladestorm

Bladestorm: When a weapon with this rolls a 6 To Wound, the target is wounded automatically and the wound is resolved at AP2.

The only other thing that's covered rules wise is the Warp Spiders (Yes they are Jet Pack Infantry, and they still have a Warp Jump Generator, as well as Heavy Aspect Armour that gives them a 3+) the list of wargear I posted before.


----------



## kickboxerdog

i know it off topic but on converting jet bikes i saw this pic online think it fantastic
http://www1.search-results.com/picd...vEZJ-CV__K0TJZVGHYQHoCocsR2-z1g&tw=127&th=128


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Finally Shuriken weapons make sense!


----------



## Zion

Words_of_Truth said:


> Finally Shuriken weapons make sense!


Well outside of them having the range of a small room still, yes, yes they do.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Yeah, range will always be a problem for them, on the bright side though when ever I read in a book a marine going down under their razor sharp discs I can now believe it


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Zion said:


> Well outside of them having the range of a small room still, yes, yes they do.


Wind resistance.

I guess this way my strategy of cramming guardian squads down my enemies throat is still the best use for them and I'm okay with that. On the plus side I guess if Banshees can't remember how to open up Terminators a good chunk of the army practically has rending anyway.


----------



## Archon Dan

Practically has rending? It is rending, just by another name. Against non-vehicles anyway.


----------



## seermaster

With fire dragons getting better armour save I wonder wether dire avengers will too,or wether they will just get exarch point drops or whole unit point drops.
Secondly not sure if its been mentioned here,but warlocks are suposedly 2 wounds initiative 5 can anyone confirm or deny this.


----------



## jams

seermaster said:


> With fire dragons getting better armour save I wonder wether dire avengers will too,or wether they will just get exarch point drops or whole unit point drops.
> Secondly not sure if its been mentioned here,but warlocks are suposedly 2 wounds initiative 5 can anyone confirm or deny this.


If it's true then that would make seer councils, if still viable, would be immense!


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Archon Dan said:


> Practically has rending? It is rending, just by another name. Against non-vehicles anyway.


Exactly. Thus it _practically _is, as it lacks the rest of the functionality. 



seermaster said:


> Secondly not sure if its been mentioned here,but warlocks are suposedly 2 wounds initiative 5 can anyone confirm or deny this.


I think I saw that for Farseers. It would be interesting for Warlocks though I wasn't expecting it unless they change Warlocks up a bit, but it does sound like they may have.


----------



## Orochi

seermaster said:


> With fire dragons getting better armour save I wonder wether dire avengers will too,or wether they will just get exarch point drops or whole unit point drops.
> Secondly not sure if its been mentioned here,but warlocks are suposedly 2 wounds initiative 5 can anyone confirm or deny this.


3+ save Avengers? Please please please.


----------



## Ryao

Im happy enough with fire dragons having the three and up. DOes anyone actually have the release date? I keeep clicking hte link on gw's site but dont get anything about it.....

maybe this is one of those have to be smarter than the machine things.......either way if you could post it plz...


----------



## Zion

jams said:


> If it's true then that would make seer councils, if still viable, would be immense!


Seer councils perhaps, but I'm not holding my breath for Jetbike Seer councils. With the lack of model support these might go away due to the whole Chapterhouse thing.



Orochi said:


> 3+ save Avengers? Please please please.


I'm going to predict a "no" for this. Fire Dragons and Warp Spiders have "Heavy Aspect Armour" which gives a 3+. I'm betting Dire Avengers, and a couple other units (Swooping Hawks maybe?) will have "Aspect Armour" which will only give a 4+.



Ryao said:


> Im happy enough with fire dragons having the three and up. DOes anyone actually have the release date? I keeep clicking hte link on gw's site but dont get anything about it.....
> 
> maybe this is one of those have to be smarter than the machine things.......either way if you could post it plz...


1 June. First Saturday of June.


----------



## Zion

I'm double posting because I kind of want to incite some discussion on this thought I had.

Currently the rumour is that Battle Focus gives you a run move in addition to shooting during the shooting phase.

Now that might be right and that's all that it is, but my brain has been ticking over on this rumours and I'm wondering if we're jumping to the wrong conclusion.

Now Battle Focus could mean that the Eldar have extreme focus in battle, allowing them to move and still hit their target with ease (ala the current rumour that they can all run, bound and generally leap all over the place and still shoot), _*or*_ it could refer to their individual aspects and how they focus on a particular way of waging war.

Now, if it's the latter, then perhaps Battle Focus could instead be a rule that's different from unit to unit and is themed for that unit specifically, say allowing Dire Avengers to shoot while running. Of course I'm not saying this is the case, but just another way of interpreting what this rule could do.

Anyone else have some thoughts on this?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Zion said:


> I'm double posting because I kind of want to incite some discussion on this thought I had.
> 
> Currently the rumour is that Battle Focus gives you a run move in addition to shooting during the shooting phase.
> 
> Now that might be right and that's all that it is, but my brain has been ticking over on this rumours and I'm wondering if we're jumping to the wrong conclusion.
> 
> Now Battle Focus could mean that the Eldar have extreme focus in battle, allowing them to move and still hit their target with ease (ala the current rumour that they can all run, bound and generally leap all over the place and still shoot), _*or*_ it could refer to their individual aspects and how they focus on a particular way of waging war.
> 
> Now, if it's the latter, then perhaps Battle Focus could instead be a rule that's different from unit to unit and is themed for that unit specifically, say allowing Dire Avengers to shoot while running. Of course I'm not saying this is the case, but just another way of interpreting what this rule could do.
> 
> Anyone else have some thoughts on this?


I would imagine that since they're Space Elves, and from what I understand/misunderstand, they're based vaguely on a race in Tolkien's Silmarillion that they would be able to run and shoot with that particular focus on their battle abilities.


----------



## Zion

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I would imagine that since they're Space Elves, and from what I understand/misunderstand, they're based vaguely on a race in Tolkien's Silmarillion that they would be able to run and shoot with that particular focus on their battle abilities.


I mean it's completely possible, but it's just something my brain spun up on with these rumours flying that all the aspects seem to have this rule....but Dark Reapers can't run because they're Slow and Purposeful.

I don't know, it's just something that got stuck in my head for some reason. I've love to be able to read the codex already, but since I have to wait I'll wait. 

In other news (outside of my brain jumping to conclusions that might not even be there): looks like Dark Reapers have Starswarm Missiles. Someone got a better look at the phyiscal White Dwarf and says that's what's in their profile.


----------



## Archon Dan

Starswarm Missiles? Sounds like a fancy name for the Eldar Plasma Missiles.

As for Battle Focus, I would love for it to do different things for each Aspect. But one rule name doing many different things can get confusing. It very likely does the same thing for each Aspect but maybe there are Aspect specific rules.


----------



## Styro-J

What if it is a rule that gives you options to use. Like you can only do one of these each turn per unit. 1 run and shoot 2 gain +1 S in CC 3 reroll 1`s to hit. etc


----------



## kickboxerdog

when is the supplement going on sale, do we know i cant seem to find it


----------



## Styro-J

Supplement sells on the 8th. I am forgoing the LE dex just in case it has rules for running Iyanden specific outside of scenarios.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

If dark reapers have slow and purposeful that means they can shoot heavy weapons and count as being stationary even if they moved, they can also charge after if your desperate.


----------



## Styro-J

Finished using all the Aspects again over the last few days. Now I can move on without looking back. Everything did well besides the damn Hawks. But those were against Plague Marines so I don`t fault them for it.


----------



## elmir

Any confirmation yet on wich units will be getting skyfire? I read vague rumours of both dark reapers getting it (might be the starswarm thingy?) and possibly swooping hawks getting some sort of anti-air role. 

I'm asking because my DE buddy has serieus issues against flyer heavy armies, and some eldar battlebrothers might help there... especially the fighters IF it's true that they can be fielded in squadrons.


----------



## Biellann

Starswarm missiles sounds like they might be the eldar version of flakk missiles.


----------



## Zion

From Warseer:



> Ok so been reading everyones comments and seems like im one of the few with 20/20 vision so...
> Mantle of the laughing god gives: hit and run, shroud, stealth, reroll cover saves but looses IC as previously said
> Shard of anaris is +2S melee and rending but vauls work means in a challange you have flesh bane and instant death.
> Firesabre +1S and AP3 wildfire for everyunsaved wound any unit friend or foe In 6" gets/or is hit by the soul blaze special rule
> Faolchi wings can run up to 48" in the shooting phase. But can shoot charge or cast psychic powers shooting but can reroll all cover saves.
> Spirit stone. You give up your invun save until next turn so that you can reduce the charge cost of a power by 1 to a minimum of 1
> Rifle looks boreing IMO but 120" standard sniper rifle.
> Pheonix gem one use only. Before he dies roll a d6 on a 1 nothing happens but 2-6 a large blast on the model friend or foe S4 AP5 hits if no one dies the bearer dies but if only 1 dies the the bearer lives.
> 
> Dark reapers get slow and purposeful.
> Dark reapers also have under wargear. Reaper rangefinders.
> 
> Anyone else notice that all new models have a new design starcannon?
> 
> Wraithguard/blades dont have wraithsight anymore.
> Standard gear for wraithblades is two swords so shield and axe must be an upgrade like TH SS terminators.
> 
> Cant remember if I break any rule stating the above.
> 
> Its not perfect quotes but that was read from a physical copy of the WD. My eyes can read it GW so next time maybe either print larger and make it easy for all or take the picture with a lower pixel camera.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Zion said:


> I'm double posting because I kind of want to incite some discussion on this thought I had.
> 
> Currently the rumour is that Battle Focus gives you a run move in addition to shooting during the shooting phase.
> 
> Now that might be right and that's all that it is, but my brain has been ticking over on this rumours and I'm wondering if we're jumping to the wrong conclusion.
> 
> Now Battle Focus could mean that the Eldar have extreme focus in battle, allowing them to move and still hit their target with ease (ala the current rumour that they can all run, bound and generally leap all over the place and still shoot), _*or*_ it could refer to their individual aspects and how they focus on a particular way of waging war.
> 
> Now, if it's the latter, then perhaps Battle Focus could instead be a rule that's different from unit to unit and is themed for that unit specifically, say allowing Dire Avengers to shoot while running. Of course I'm not saying this is the case, but just another way of interpreting what this rule could do.
> 
> Anyone else have some thoughts on this?


I would have guessed it was something like that special firewarrior ability from Tau. The one who can move D6 after overwatching.

So to me it sounds like it could be any or multiple of the following.

Snap fire then move up to 6"
Fire then move up to 6"
Fire then move D3"-D6"

Move then snap fire
Move up to D3"-D6" then fire normally
Move up to 6" then fire normally

There might be rules that allow you to snap fire at higher or normal BS.


----------



## revilo44

Looking thought the simple version of the eldar dex and noticed on page 21 the howling banshees look different. Is it just me or do they actually look different.


----------



## bitsandkits

revilo44 said:


> Looking thought the simple version of the eldar dex and noticed on page 21 the howling banshees look different. Is it just me or do they actually look different.


Show us the picture and i will tell you


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> I would have guessed it was something like that special firewarrior ability from Tau. The one who can move D6 after overwatching.
> 
> So to me it sounds like it could be any or multiple of the following.
> 
> Snap fire then move up to 6"
> Fire then move up to 6"
> Fire then move D3"-D6"
> 
> Move then snap fire
> Move up to D3"-D6" then fire normally
> Move up to 6" then fire normally
> 
> There might be rules that allow you to snap fire at higher or normal BS.


It might be, but I think I know why the current rumour is bothering me. In the White Dwarf when Phil Kelly talks about the rule ("This month in the Design Studio", page with the Wraithlord) here's what he says:



> There is also a new special rule for the Eldar - Battle Focus. When an Eldar dedicates themselves to something they put every ounce of their being into it, perfecting it until they become as good as they can be. This is why Fire Dragons are the ultimate tank hunters in Warhammer 40,000 and Howling Banshees are probably the fastest, most-feared combat troops around. While Battle Focus is an excellent new aspect to their gameplay, and a great way to out out and outmanoeuvre your opponent, never forget that your warriors are fragile and that one wrong move can lead to their deaths. The Eldar fight carefully and cautiously, working in harmony with each other to create a symphony of destruction that is nigh-unstoppable. Play the wrong tune, however, and your battle will become very difficult indeed.


Outside of using one of the best phrases ever (symphony of destruction), and talking up the Eldar way of battle a bit, I found it interest the way he talked about Battle Focus. He describes it as if it was related to being an aspect and it being why the aspects are so good at their aspects.

A run and shoot move for everyone doesn't really fit that. I have a feeling the when we read these entries we might see "Battle Focus: *Verb/Noun/Kitten*" followed by that unit's specific rule.


EDIT:

GW's release teaser vid is out:

Vw24Y7PUDGw


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I've always wanted a Wraithguard based army, but now they are all coming out it doesn't feel as special any more


----------



## Zion

Words_of_Truth said:


> I've always wanted a Wraithguard based army, but now they are all coming out it doesn't feel as special any more


You could always ebay for the metal models!


----------



## Archon Dan

That's a pretty epic song in the trailer. And the trailer really makes the models shine. And forgive me for saying I love the X-wing shape of the Crimson Hunter.


----------



## troybuckle

Man this Codex cant get to me fast enough, I just got tabled again by some chaos... there is just nothing in my army(my models) that can deal with the cheese of the 6th chaos army... it is taking the fun out of 40k for me


----------



## Jacobite

I don't suppose there has been any rumblings on the posablity of legs of the Wraithknight kit? The stock images don't seem to be as exciting as the Riptide ones were and sprue wise it only seems to be showing the attachments for the arms.


----------



## Zion

Jacobite said:


> I don't suppose there has been any rumblings on the posablity of legs of the Wraithknight kit? The stock images don't seem to be as exciting as the Riptide ones were and sprue wise it only seems to be showing the attachments for the arms.


From little I gathered from GW's official statements the legs should be as posable as the ones on the Riptide. Now if that's true is something we'll have to wait and see on.


----------



## Jacobite

I'll be interested to see, the Tau design allows for that multiposing a lot easier I feel than the Eldar design. Those legs and the torso don't look to be most posable of things, although that may be due to their size.


----------



## Barnster

The sprues make it look like each section of the legs are separate and it looks like the legs connect to the hip by a ball and socket joint so they should be about as possable as a revenant


----------



## Moriouce

The five man DA box and the new wraithkits represent a logical step in the development of the Eldar when you think of it. 

Their numbers are dwindling and so their aspect warriors becoming fewer and fewer. The civil population is more often called into combat as well as their deceased in form of wraithconstructs. Even outcast heroes return in these desperate times.


----------



## Digg40k

My hope is they looked at Wraithlords and thought applied the same concept in terms of options for poses.


----------



## Sethis

Zion said:


> Howling Banshees are probably the fastest, most-feared combat troops around


I just snorted my orange juice. Damn you GW and your hilarious disconnection from reality.


----------



## Digg40k

Sethis said:


> I just snorted my orange juice. Damn you GW and your hilarious disconnection from reality.


I'm hoping that's the image they have of them in their heads and therefore what they will become in their newest incarnation...

Or they could continue to get shat on and unable to get into combat without an Assault Ramp. :laugh:


----------



## Da Joka

Sethis said:


> I just snorted my orange juice. Damn you GW and your hilarious disconnection from reality.


The new codex is coming out... so who knows? Maybe they have are going to get a huge buff? I could see a few things that could make them very scary, like maybe they get to move like beasts, or can't be overwatched, which would make them VERY scary to any Tau Player.


----------



## Sethis

Da Joka said:


> The new codex is coming out... so who knows? Maybe they have are going to get a huge buff? I could see a few things that could make them very scary, like maybe they get to move like beasts, or can't be overwatched, which would make them VERY scary to any Tau Player.


Without an assault transport or a psychic power allowing them to assault after disembarking, they're going to remain junk. Walking across the table with T3 and a 4+ save simply doesn't cut it. Even Harlies are barely playable and they get a 2++ cover and are better in combat hands down against all opponents.


----------



## Zion

EDIT: *The below rules found on /tg/ are BS drummed up for attention. I'm leaving them here so we have them established as total crap and don't waste our time on them later.*



> Autarchs can roll on the warlord trait table twice and choose one.
> 
> Warlord trait table:
> 1. Warlord and unit gain Hatred (Dark Eldar)
> 2. Warlord and unit can enter game via webway gate
> 3. Any unit within 12'' can use the Warlord's leadership
> 4. Warlord and unit gain Acute Senses
> 5. Warlord can decide if the first turn is gonna have night fight
> 6. Warlord can reroll mysterious objectives and mysterious terrain results
> 
> Ranger Long Rifles are 48'' range now.
> 
> The serpent field reduces enemy charge range by D3 inches, they cost 90 points still.
> 
> >Is there anything on Exodites or Iybraesil?
> Exodites are mentioned but it's the same fluff we had in the old codex.
> >Is there mention of any new aspects? (apart from the obvious crimson hunter)
> Shadow Spectres are mentioned as an example of the numerous aspects that exist on smaller craftworlds.
> >Do Phoenix Lords get a full page to themselves, or do they double up?
> Double up, no new fluff.
> >Any neat mythology bits?
> There's a mention of The Emperor meeting and dueling Kaela Mensha Khaine.
> 
> Avenger shuriken catapults are 18'' still.
> 
> Shining spears are 30 pts each, unit size is increased to 10. No other changes.
> 
> Wraithknight:
> WS BS4 S10 T8 W6 I4 A3 LD10 2+ 200pts
> 
> One arm has wraithcannon by default, can upgrade to scattershield for 10 pts (3+ invulnerability save). The other arm also has a wraithcannon but can be exchanged for ghostglaive (same as wraithsword, free) or suncannon (S6 Ap2 heavy 3, 10 pts upgrade). Can choose two shoulder mounted weapons from shuriken cannon, scatter laser and starcannon.
> 
> Illric:
> WS6 BS9 S3 T3 W3 I7 A3 LD10 5+
> 
> Let's you upgrade rangers into pathfinders at 2pts ea, pathfinders are the same as now. He grants his unit stealth, shrouded, scouts and infiltrate. His warlord trait is rerolling mysterious objectives and terrain. His long rifle has 120'' range and ap2.
> 
> Death spinners are template weapons again.
> 
> Avatar's Statline same as C'tan Shard
> 
> >Do they mention any obscure craftworlds?
> At least Lugganath.
> >Is there any mention of Gea?
> no
> >Are seer councils still in?
> yes
> >If so do they have Brotherhood of Psykers?
> yes
> >Can you take jetseers?
> yes


----------



## seermaster

Please be partialy false there's no way a wraithnight with that massive sword only gets 3 attacks gah.


----------



## Zion

seermaster said:


> Please be partialy false there's no way a wraithnight with that massive sword only gets 3 attacks gah.


It's fake. But that doesn't mean that the Wraithknight won't have 3 attacks, it just means that this particular group was a batch done up by someone trying to get attention.


----------



## Styro-J

Most of those would have been great, but that many pros without many coins seemed a little out there.


----------



## Zion

So the Iyanden Supplement seems to finally have some real info (presuming that the store manager who was talking about this got a product detail sheet from GW on it that is) (from BoLS):



> Asked my store manager about the Iyanden appendix today
> 
> He's said that it is available as a hardback book, isn't sure if it will be in stores or direct only though.
> 
> It should also contain the histroy, the scenarios, but hes said it may contain new Warlord Traits, Physic powers (maybe one focusing on "wraith constructs") and Relics (Wargear)
> 
> If true i'm very happy.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

It seems BoK has gotten their hands on a leaked Ipad version of the codex. They have a few pictures up on display here


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> It seems BoK has gotten their hands on a leaked Ipad version of the codex. They have a few pictures up on display here


Sadly those aren't a leak, just the digital codex preview you can already download. Granted it's still good to see if you don't have an iPad, but if you've seen it already there isn't anything new there.


----------



## Desolatemm

Order shipped :grin: can't wait!!!!


----------



## Zion

Alright, we got more stuff from /tg/, and this *might* be real this time. That said, do *not* turn this into a bitch thread if you see things you don't like. *The following is unconfirmed so don't get your nipples twisted over it:*



> From Raziel over on /tg/:
> 
> as i mentioned earlier today, i got the book. will post some stuff but have to do some chores first before i can post some more, i have also posted this stuff on bols forums:
> 
> eldar warlord traits:
> 1. one use only. in the own shooting or assault phase, the warlord and all allies within 12" reroll failed to wound rolls of 1.
> 2. one use only. in the enemys shooting phase. the warlord and all allies within 12" gain the stealth usr.
> 3. the warlord and his unit add +1 to their run movement (so d6 + 1)
> 4. the warlord rerolls failed saves of 1.
> 5. the warlord got the split fire usr
> 6. allied eldar units deepstriking within 6" around the warlord dont scatter.
> 
> exarch abilites. some are USR some are codex specific:
> 
> fear, monsterhunter, night vision, feel no pain, hit & run.
> 
> sniper vision : the exarch has precision shots on a 5+
> 
> iron resolve: the exarch has +1 LD
> 
> disarm: in a challenge before striking blows, the exarch player and the enemy both roll a d6. if the exarch player rolls equal or higher than the enemy the enemys weapon counts as a normal close combat weapon instead.
> if the WS of the exarch is higher than the enemy, you add +1 to your D6 roll.
> 
> fire hail (may be spelled wrong i translate here): the exarch may fire his weapon 1 more time than normal. has no use on flamers.
> 
> assassin: in a challenge, the exarch and his enemy both roll a D6. if equal or higher the exarch may reroll failed to wound rolls. if the initiative of the exarch is higher than the opponents, he adds +1 to his roll.
> 
> shield of grace: in a challenge, instead of attacking the exarch has a 3+ invulnerable save.
> 
> battle luck : 4+ invul for the exarch
> 
> crushing blow : +1 S for the exarch.
> 
> whats interessting is : the avatar can get exarch powers. so pretty fun
> 
> army special rules :
> 
> old nemesis : hatred (daemons of slaanesh and enemys with the mark of slaanesh) also they have -1 on their LD when doing fear tests against daemons of slaanesh and enemys with the mark of slaanesh
> 
> battletrance: the unit may run and shoot or shoot and run. you have to run& shoot or shoot& run with each unit before you can move the next unit. models cannot run & shoot or shoot & run with heavy weapons unless they got the relentless special rule.
> 
> vehicle equipment:
> 
> mindbreaker: every enemy and friendly unit within 12" has to reroll passed lmorale and pinning tests.
> 
> ghostpath matrix: the vehicle gets the move through cover USR
> 
> holofield: the vehicle grants +1 on its cover save if it has moved.
> 
> forcefield : 5+ invul
> 
> crystal targeting matrix: one use only. the vehicle (except walkers) can fire a weapon at full BS even if it has moved with cruising speed.
> 
> soulstones: the vehicle ignores crew shaken on 2+ and crew stunned on 4+
> 
> serpent shield: as long as the shield is active, every penetrating hit on the front and side armor of a vehicle is a glance on a d6 roll of 2+
> the shield may be deactivated to grant a following shooting attack :
> 60" s 7 ap - assault d6+1, ignores cover, pinning.
> 
> star engine: a vehicle that is no walker can move 24" with cruising speed. a walker runs +3"
> 
> vector engine: as long as the vehicle isnt immobilized, the vehicle can turn after shooting.


I'll post more as it comes.


----------



## Creon

If the above be true, the Wave Serpent, as is for all transports, is not going to last long. Converting pens to glances is NICE, but three glances is still destroyed.


----------



## Zion

Creon said:


> If the above be true, the Wave Serpent, as is for all transports, is not going to last long. Converting pens to glances is NICE, but three glances is still destroyed.


It'll last longer though. Plus it can turn that into an offensive weapon it seems so it's dual purpose.


----------



## Zion

Here's some claims from Dakka. Once again, treat these like any other rumour: false until proven otherwise.



> Disclaimer: Please note my time with the book was limited and my knowledge of the old Eldar Codex is spotty at best, so please excuse any vagaries and misnamed rules
> Also, mods, if any of this gets too specific for Dakka, please tell me/edit my post accordingly.
> 
> Can't say about the Guardians, haven't looked at them really, sorry
> 
> I can tell you their Shuriken catapults are still 12", although with the new Bladestorm rule(rolls of 6 to wound always wound at AP 2, no effect on vehicles)
> 
> No squadrons in Heavy support(of course for Support batteries and War Walkers )
> 
> Wraithlord and Wraithknight are both HS.
> 
> Monofilament rule is as follows:
> 
> All units shot with I of 3 or less(or no I value) are shot with S+1 , base strength is still 6. All to wound rolls of 6 are treated with AP 1.
> 
> Wraithguard:
> 
> Old gun is S10 AP2 now, pretty sure still 12", D-Scythes are S4 AP 2 Flamer, 6 to wound causes ID as before
> 
> Heavy D-Scythe of the Flyer is 18" small blast template
> 
> Guardians:
> 
> 90 pts for 10, storm guardians the same
> 
> DA:
> 
> 5 for 65 pts.
> 
> FOC:
> 
> As I saw beyond Spirit Seer making Wraith Guard troops nothing, no Phoenix Kings making some Aspect units scoring
> 
> On the matter of Phoenix kings, I believe someone said they lost EW, this is not true, they stil have it, and they all look pretty cool(for example Asurmen gets to pick D3 Warlord traits)
> 
> HQ:
> 
> Farseers start at ML 3 fo 100 pts with included Ghost helm(changed so that you can ignore Perils for expanding a Warp charge), ROW are gone, give a once per game 2+ DtW, another set of runes lets you reroll a Psychic test once per game
> 
> Warlocks are ML 1 psykers and can still go on jetbikes.
> 
> Absolutionis wrote:
> From the rule snippets, it looks like Warp Spiders are Jet Pack Infantry and not Jump Jet Infantry as before. I guess this makes them slower...
> 
> 
> I believe they are able to jump farther with their Jetpack now at least, it's 6"+2D6" now, I believe with the old rule was only 2D6?
> 
> Autarchs can take different aspect Wargear, yes.
> 
> Banshees:
> 
> Still only AP 3, Banshee masks have changed, they reduce I by 5 now, to a minimum of 1(not sure if this was permanent or only first turn of charging)
> 
> Psychic powers:
> 
> The Warlock powers are very good, if you take a lot of them and you roll well you will make everyone cry:
> 
> - give/take Shrouding
> - improve armor save of a friendly unit by 1, decrease the save of an enemy unit by 1
> - give +/- 1 to WS/I
> - give +/- 1 to S
> - primaris is Doom
> - run extra distance/enemy unit can't run
> 
> the other one I can't think of right now
> 
> Spirit seer:
> 
> If I remember correctly they had basically the same gear as Farseers
> 
> Miscalleaneous:
> 
> Scatter lasers have a rule that lets you shoot them first, if you hit all other weapons on the model are treated as twin-linked
> 
> Warwalkers now have a 5+ invul, but are treated as open vehicles
> 
> Fire prism has a (at least I believe so) new shot profile, a 60" S9 lance, Heavy 1
> 
> Eldar BS is now 4 across the board
> 
> Disarm Exarch power:
> 
> You roll against your opponent and get +1 if your WS is higher. If you roll higher than your opponent you get to chose a CC weapon he has and he cannot use it this turn and is treated as attacking with a normal CCW. This does not work against opponents with no weapons like a Trygon for example. This Exarch ability is for a Banshee exarch(Jain Zar has it too of course), autarch, and maybe the Avatar too, as he can get some Exarch skills.
> 
> Speaking of the Avatar, he nowhas one W more, is WS/BS 10, I believe his Ini got up to 10 now(if it wasn't before) but only a Daemon now, so only 5++, but maybe he could get the Exarch skill that gives you a 4++. His CC attacks are AP 1 and they expanded his immunity to fire to Soul Blaze and Pyromancy Psychic powers.
> 
> Illic Nightspears rules lets you infiltrate without range restrictions, no matter which unit he's with, so you could join him to a unit of Flamer Wraiths and have a nice little barbeque
> 
> Warlocks have restrictions which unit they can join, but I believe it was only Wraith units.
> 
> Wraithlord is still T8, S has gone down to 8 though, his sword is now S+1, Master crafted
> 
> Dark Reapers are SnP, can get Krak and Flakk missiles(i believe 10 or 15 pts for Krak and 10 for Flakk per model), the Exarch either has or can buy a Range finder which let's you ignore Jink saves.
> 
> The Swooping hawks grenade attack changes according to the unit size, at 5 it's a 3" S4 AP 4 blast, 6+ a Large blast, both ignore cover.


----------



## Barnster

If the BS 4 across the board is true thats pretty massive

All the guardian weapons inc tanks and jetbikes would be nasty. Big unit of Jetbikes with twinlinked catapults and a Cannon would be a very decent reserve force

Thinking may have to abandon duel seer route to get either an avatar or pheonix lord. Asurman D3 warlord traits is incredably nasty. Would be amazing if he could mix tables

100 pts for a level 3 is very cheap even on a T3 model


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Zion said:


> Banshees:
> 
> Still only AP 3...


Wahoo they can kill Terminators now- er... okay? Maybe this will balance out with the pistols being able to do AP2 and the disarm ability. Might not scare +2's but I guess you have a chance at actually surviving longer.



Barnster said:


> If the BS 4 across the board is true thats pretty massive
> 
> Thinking may have to abandon duel seer route to get either an avatar or pheonix lord. Asurman D3 warlord traits is incredably nasty. Would be amazing if he could mix tables


Guardian spam!

I've done the Avatar/Farseer combo with the current book and gotten it to work. Exarch abilities would be icing on the cake.

Actually curious about Nightspear though, being able to infiltrate any unit would come in handy.


----------



## Barnster

Infiltrate any unit could either be really powerful or a waste of points, Maybe the wraithguard or wraithblades it will work, but most other units low toughness and less than wonderful save may hurt them. Also risk being isolated pretty early, not great for eldar who rely on synergy 

Either way we may have a challenger to CRREEEEEED


----------



## Zion

I'm currently gathering more from /tg/. It'll be up once I have it all sorted and cleaned up for easy reading.


----------



## jams

i'm actually quite excited about the rules that are popping up,if they prove to be true.

roll on saturday!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Here is a bit more info from tg
As you are not allowed to post points costs I changed it to a Tau weapon. Since Fire Warriors are no longer 10pts each I had to use something else and chose Burst Cannons because I really like them :crazy:

I just copy pasted everything, some of this has already been mentioned but meh...



> as i mentioned earlier today, i got the book. will post some stuff but have to do some chores first before i can post some more, i have also posted this stuff on bols forums:
> 
> eldar warlord traits:
> 1. one use only. in the own shooting or assault phase, the warlord and all allies within 12" reroll failed to wound rolls of 1.
> 2. one use only. in the enemys shooting phase. the warlord and all allies within 12" gain the stealth usr.
> 3. the warlord and his unit add +1 to their run movement (so d6 + 1)
> 4. the warlord rerolls failed saves of 1.
> 5. the warlord got the split fire usr
> 6. allied eldar units deepstriking within 6" around the warlord dont scatter.
> 
> exarch abilites. some are USR some are codex specific:
> 
> fear, monsterhunter, night vision, feel no pain, hit & run.
> 
> sniper vision : the exarch has precision shots on a 5+
> 
> iron resolve: the exarch has +1 LD
> 
> disarm: in a challenge before striking blows, the exarch player and the enemy both roll a d6. if the exarch player rolls equal or higher than the enemy the enemys weapon counts as a normal close combat weapon instead.
> if the WS of the exarch is higher than the enemy, you add +1 to your D6 roll.
> 
> fire hail (may be spelled wrong i translate here): the exarch may fire his weapon 1 more time than normal. has no use on flamers.
> 
> assassin: in a challenge, the exarch and his enemy both roll a D6. if equal or higher the exarch may reroll failed to wound rolls. if the initiative of the exarch is higher than the opponents, he adds +1 to his roll.
> 
> shield of grace: in a challenge, instead of attacking the exarch has a 3+ invulnerable save.
> 
> battle luck : 4+ invul for the exarch
> 
> crushing blow : +1 S for the exarch.
> 
> whats interessting is : the avatar can get exarch powers. so pretty fun





> and a small cont :
> 
> army special rules :
> 
> old nemesis : hatred (daemons of slaanesh and enemys with the mark of slaanesh) also they have -1 on their LD when doing fear tests against daemons of slaanesh and enemys with the mark of slaanesh
> 
> battletrance: the unit may run and shoot or shoot and run. you have to run& shoot or shoot& run with each unit before you can move the next unit. models cannot run & shoot or shoot & run with heavy weapons unless they got the relentless special rule.
> 
> vehicle equipment:
> 
> mindbreaker: every enemy and friendly unit within 12" has to reroll passed lmorale and pinning tests.
> 
> ghostpath matrix: the vehicle gets the move through cover USR
> 
> holofield: the vehicle grants +1 on its cover save if it has moved.
> 
> forcefield : 5+ invul
> 
> crystal targeting matrix: one use only. the vehicle (except walkers) can fire a weapon at full BS even if it has moved with cruising speed.
> 
> soulstones: the vehicle ignores crew shaken on 2+ and crew stunned on 4+
> 
> serpent shield: as long as the shield is active, every penetrating hit on the front and side armor of a vehicle is a glance on a d6 roll of 2+
> the shield may be deactivated to grant a following shooting attack :
> 60" s 7 ap - assault d6+1, ignores cover, pinning.
> 
> star engine: a vehicle that is no walker can move 24" with cruising speed. a walker runs +3"
> 
> vector engine: as long as the vehicle isnt immobilized, the vehicle can turn after shooting.
> 
> 
> thats it for now. will post some more later.





> runeprophet: 10 Burst Cannons base
> ws 5 BS 5 S 3 T 3 W 3 I 5 A 1 ld 10 AS-
> 
> old nemesis, battletrance, psyker level 3, fleet, independent character.
> 
> gear: rune armor, shuriken pistol, hagun zar, ghosthelm.
> 
> may take a runespeer instead of hagun zar.
> may take runes of protection
> runes of clarity
> eldar jetbike
> may take items of the relics of old glory (coming to that later)
> 
> runes of protection : only useable once, before rolling for deny the witch you can decide to use the runes to boost your deny the witch by +2
> 
> runes of clarity : one use, if the psyker fails a psychic test he may reroll the test (can also do it if he has perils)
> 
> rune armor : 4+ invul





> autarch: 7 Burst Cannons base
> ws 6 bs 6 s 3 t 3 w 3 i 6 a 3 ld 10 as 3+
> 
> old nemesis, battletrance, path of strategy, fleet, independent character.
> 
> heavy aspect armor, shuriken pistol, impuls mines, plasma grenades, power shield.
> 
> path of strategy: for each autarch in your army you may modify your reserve rolls by +1 or -1
> 
> may take one of the following:
> eldar jetbike,
> falcon wings
> warpjumpgenerator
> 
> one of the following:
> banshee mask
> mandiblaster
> 
> up to 2 of the following:
> scorpion sword
> huntercatapult
> laserblaster
> fusion gun
> haywire lance (only on jetbike)
> mono-catapult
> powerweapon
> khaindar rocketlauncher with starswarm rockets
> may take items of the old relics





> wraithseer: 7 Burst Cannons
> ws 5 bs 5 s 3 t 3 w 2 i 5 a 1 ld 9 as -
> 
> old nemesis, ghost marks, battletrance, psyker level 2, fleet, independent character.
> 
> rune armor, shuriken pistol seer stave.
> 
> wraith mark : select a enemy unit at any point in the game within 24" of the wraithseer. all wraith units attacking or shooting that target reroll missed rolls of 1s on to hit rolls
> 
> voice of the dead : if you select a wraithseer as HQ. wraithguard and wraithblades are troops instead of elite
> 
> he can roll on runes of battle and telepathy. no further upgrades for him
> 
> runeprophet is runes of fate, divination and telepathy btw.





> seer council: 3.5 Burst Cannons
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 8 as -
> 
> old nemesis, battletrance, psyker level 1, fleet.
> rune armor, shuriken pistol, hagun zar.
> 
> psychic powers: runes of battle only.
> 
> options: up to additional 9 seer's
> each model may take a runespear instead of hagun zar.
> each model may take a jetbike
> 
> you may have one seer council for each primary detatchmend. they may be in a unit and can be split up like wolf guard. each runeseer you cannot attach sticks to his unit (max 1 per attached unit)





> i come to weapon section later, first HQ, elites, troops, Fast attack, heavy support and then gear, psychic powers etc.
> 
> ELITE:
> 
> fire dragons: 11 Burst Cannons for 5
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 9 as 3+
> exarch got +1 ws, bs, i and a.
> 
> old nemesis, battle trance, fleet.
> 
> heavy aspect armor, fusion gun, meltabombs.
> 
> may take up to 5 additiional firedragons
> one may be upgraded to be a exarch.
> the exarch may replace his fusion gun for a dragonfire flamer or firepike
> the exarch may select up to 2 powers:
> iron resolve
> fire hail
> crushing blow.
> may take a serpent as dedicated transport





> ne he can only roll on runes of battle and telepathy. seriously.
> 
> next up:
> asuryans avengers (still troops) 6.5 Burst Cannons
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 9 as 4+
> exarch +1 ws, bs, i, a and 3+ as
> 
> old nemesis, counter attack, battle trance, fleet.
> 
> aspect armor, (heavy for exarch), hunt catapult. plasma grenades.
> 
> options: up to 5 additional avengers
> 1 may be a exarch
> the exarch may take instead of his hunting catapult:
> twin linked hunting catapult
> powerweapon and shuriken pistol
> asuryans sword and shuriken pistol
> powerweapon and flickershield
> the exarch may take up to 2 powers:
> disarm
> shield of grace
> battleluck
> the unit may get a serpent as dedicated transport





> i did not, i corrected myself but here again : runes of fate, divination and telepathy
> 
> next up:
> swooping hawks: (fast attack) 8 Burst Cannons for 5
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 9 as 4+
> exarch got +1 ws, bs, i, a and 3+ as
> 
> old nemesis, uprise, messenger of victory, battle trance, fleet.
> 
> aspect armor (heavy for exarch) laserblaster, impuls mines, plasma grenades. falcon grenade launcher, falcon wings.
> 
> messenger of victory: a unit completly containing models with this special rule do not scatter while deepstriking.
> 
> uprise: a unit completly containing models with this special rule can "uprise". remove the unit and put it in active reserve. may not be used in the same turn they appeared.
> 
> may take : up to 5 additional hawks
> one may be a exarch
> the exarch may exchange his laserblaster for a
> falcon claw or a sunbeamer
> the exarch may get a power weapon
> the exarch may take 2 powers:
> night vision
> sniper vision
> hit & run
> 
> please note that weapon section comes after all units have been gone through





> heavy support : black khaindar: 3 man 9 Burst Cannons
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 9 as 3+
> exarch got +1 ws, bs, i, a
> 
> old nemesis, slow and purposeful
> 
> heavy aspect armor, khaindar rockelauncher with starswarm rockets and khaindar targeting array.
> 
> may take up to 7 additional khaindar
> one may be a exarch
> he may exchance his weapon for a shuriken cannon
> eldar rocketlauncher with plasma and starstrike rockets, may take additional anti air rockets
> or the orkan rocket launcher
> if the exarch got a khaindar rocketlauncher he may get additional starstrike rockets.
> he may take up to 2 powers:
> night vision
> sniper vision
> fire hail
> may take a serpent as dedicated transport
> 
> and old nemesis is hatred slaanesh (daemon and mark of) aswell as a -1 on the ld when doing fear tests against slaanesh units.





> power weapon = power weapon, you can decide what model. its a power weapon in the book. nothing more
> 
> next up:
> spears of khaine: (fast attack) 7.5 Burst Cannons for 3
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 4 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 9 as 4+
> exarch got +1 ws, bs, i, a and 3+ as
> 
> old nemesis, outflank, skilled rider, battle trance
> 
> heavy aspect armor, haywire lance. eldar jetbike
> 
> may take up to 6 additional ones
> one may be a exarch
> the exarch may exchange his haywire lance for a powerweapon or starlance
> the exarch may take up to 2 powers
> monsterhunter
> disarm
> hit & run





> yeah translation issue. sorry
> 
> warpspiders: fast attack 9.5 Burst Cannons for 5
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 9 as 4+
> exarch got +1 ws, bs, i, a and 3+ as
> 
> they are infantry with jet pack
> 
> old nemesis, battle trance, fleet, hit & run
> 
> heavy aspect armor, monothrower (may spelled wrong, sorry) warpjump generator.
> 
> may take up to 5 additional spiders
> one may be a exarch
> he may exchange his monothrower for a twin linked one or mono - blaster
> he may get a pair of power blades
> he may take up to 2 powers:
> sniper vision
> fire hail
> assassin





> crimson hunters: fast attack 16 Burst Cannons for 1
> its a flyer
> bs 4 f 10 s 10 r 10 with 3 HP
> the exarch got +1 bs
> 
> skyhunter, perfect shot, vector dancer
> 
> 2 laserlances, 1 pulsar.
> 
> its only 1 flyer always, he may be upgraded to be a exarch
> he can exchance his both laserlances for starcannons
> he may take both powers:
> night vision
> sniper vision





> shining spears are 3+ sorry, copy pasta doesnt work right sometime.
> 
> next up :
> guardians: troops: 10 for 9 Burst Cannons
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 8 as 5+
> plattform : ws - bs - s - t 5 w 1 i - a - ld - as 3+
> old nemesis, battle trance, fleet.
> 
> aramid armor, shuriken catapult
> plasma grenades
> 
> may take up to 10 additional guardians
> for each 10 in the unit one can get a weapon platform:
> shuriken cannon
> haywire laser
> laserlance
> starcannon
> eldar rocketlauncher with plasma and starstrike rockets
> 
> may take a serpent as Dedicated transport





> windrider jetbike squadron: troops 5.1 Burst Cannons for 3
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 4 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 8 as 3+
> 
> old nemesis, battle trance
> 
> aramid armor, eldar jetbike
> 
> may take up to 7 additional ones
> for each 3 in the unit one may exchange the twin linked shuriken catapult on the bikefor a shurken cannon





> support weapon platform battery: 3 Burst Cannons for 1 with 2 guardians
> guadian: ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 8 as 5+
> platform got nothing except T 7 W 2 and a 3+ as
> 
> special rules (only guardians) old nemesis, battle trance, fleet.
> 
> guardians : aramid armor, shuriken catapult, plasma grenades
> 
> platform : mono- weaver
> 
> may take up 2 to additional platforms including guardians
> 
> may exchange the mono- weaver for a
> (sorry prolly wrong translation here) infrasound cannon
> or a warpcannon





> they got the 5+ invul. base. yes. they are open topped however (dont know if before just do it for you guys)
> 
> next up :
> vyper squadrons: fast attack 1 for 5 Burst Cannons
> 
> bs 4 f 10 s 10 r 10 2 hp
> 
> shuriken cannon, twin linked shuriken catapult
> 
> may take 2 additional vypers.
> 
> each vyper may echange the shuriken cannon for:
> starcannon
> laserlance
> haywire laser
> eldar rocketlauncher with plasma and starstrike rockets
> every vyper may exchange the twin linked shuriken catapult for a shuriken cannon
> may take vehicle upgrades





> shadowweaver: (that wd one) 11.5 Burst Cannons
> bs 4 f 12 s 12 r 10 3 hp
> 
> mono- cannon
> twin linked shuriken catapult
> 
> may exchange the twin linked catapult for shuriken cannon
> may take vehicle upgrades





> serpent: 11.5 Burst Cannons (dedicated transport)
> bs 4 f 12 s 12 r 10 3 hp
> 
> twin linked shuriken cannon, twin linked shuriken catapult, serpent shield
> 
> capacity : 12
> 
> may exchange the tl shuriken cannon for:
> twin linked laserlance
> twin linked starcannon
> twin linked haywire laser
> twin linked eldar rocketlauncher with plasma and starstrike rockets.
> may exchange the tl shuriken catapult for a non twin linked shriken cannon
> 
> may take vehicle upgrades





> harlequins: 5 for 9 Burst Cannons (elite)
> harlequin: ws 5 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 6 a 2 ld 9 as -
> deathjoker: ws 5 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 6 a 2 ld 9 as -
> fateseer: ws 5 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 6 a 2 ld 9 as -
> mastermime: ws 5 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 6 a 3 ld 9 as -
> 
> furious charge, fleet, hit & run
> 
> shuriken pistol, cc weapon, harlequin belt, holocoat.
> 
> may take additional 5 harlequins
> one may be a deathjoker exchanging the cc weapon and pistol for a screamer cannon
> one may be a mastermime exchanging the cc weapon for a harlequin whip. may exchange the whip for a powersword
> one may be a fateseer becoming psyker lv 1 and granting him hallucination grenades.
> each harlequin may exchange the CCW for a whip.
> up to 2 may exchange the pistol for a fusionpistol
> 
> the fateseer is psyker level 1 and got only 1 power:
> veil of teirs: blessing.
> every enemy shooting on the fateseer and his unit has to roll 2d6 x 2 to see if they are within range. if they are not they cannot decide to shoot on a different target





> rangers: troops 6 Burst Cannons for 5
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 8 as 5+
> 
> old nemesis, move through cover, infiltrate, battle trance, stealth, fleet.
> 
> aramid armor, ranger sniperrifle, shuriken pistol. may take up to 12 additional rangers





> wraithlord (heavy support 12 Burst Cannons
> ws 4 bs 4 s 8 t 8 w 3 i 4 a 3 ld 10 as 3+
> 
> old nemesis, fearless
> 
> 2 shuriken catapults
> 
> each shuriken catapult may be exchanged for flamers. may take a ghostglaive.
> may take up to 2 of the following:
> shurikencannon
> laserlance
> haywire laser
> starcannon
> eldar rocketlauncher with plasma and starstrike rockets





> sorry typo on the rangers: max unit size 10 5 starting and 5 additional
> 
> wraithguard: 160 for 5
> ws 4 bs 4 s 5 t 6 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 10 as 3+
> 
> old nemesis, fearless, bulky
> 
> phantombeamer (sp)
> up to 5 additional ones
> the whole unit may exchange the beamers for warpscythes
> the unit may take a serpent





> sniper vision : precision shots on 5+
> 
> storm guardians: 9 Burst Cannons for 10 also troops
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 8 as 5+
> 
> old nemesis, battletrance, fleet
> 
> aramid armor, shuriken pistol, chainsword, plasma grenades.
> 
> may take up to 10 additional
> up to 2 may exchange chainsword + pistol for
> flamer, fusionbeamer
> 
> up to 2 (additional to the above) may exchange their chainsword for powerswords
> 
> may take a serpent as transport





> war walkers: heavy support: 6 Burst Cannons for one
> ws 4 bs 4 s 5 f 10 s 10 r 10 i 5 a 2 hp 2
> 
> old nemesis, battletrance, scout, fleet
> 
> 2 shuriken cannons
> forcefield
> 
> may take up to 2 additional ones
> each shuriken cannon may be exchanged for the following:
> laserlance
> haywire laser
> starcannon
> eldar rocketlauncher with plasma and starstrike rockets. may also buy additional anti air rockets.
> may take vehicle upgrades
> 
> so scout now... phew...


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> Here is a bit more info from tg
> As you are not allowed to post points costs I changed it to a Tau weapon. Since Fire Warriors are no longer 10pts each I had to use something else and chose Burst Cannons because I really like them :crazy:
> 
> I just copy pasted everything, some of this has already been mentioned but meh...


I've been following that too. I was planning on cleaning it up first so the names match the English ones and all that. If anyone wants I can still do that.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

And yet some more...



> okay here i am again reposting my last post:
> 
> sumach wraithhunter: fast attack : 18.5 Burst Cannons
> 
> bs 4 f 10 s 10 r 10 3 hp
> 
> psyker level 1, psyker crew, vector dancer
> 
> he always comes with the terrify psychic power (telepathy) no roll allowed
> 
> 2 heavy warpscythes, ghostbreaker, soulstones.
> soo i get a drink now and be right back.. now i want to question.. first wargear and psychic powers etc and then the special characters or first special characters?





> striking scorpions: elite : 8.5 Burst Cannons for 5
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 9 3+ as
> exarch : +1 ws, bs, i and a
> old nemesis, move through cover infiltrate, battle trance, stealth, fleet
> 
> heavy aspect armor, shuriken pistol, plasma grenades, scorpion sword, mandiblasters
> 
> may take up to 5 additional
> one may be a exarch
> may replace the pistol for scorpion scissors
> may replace the sword for ripping blade
> may replace the pistol and the sword for a scorpionscimiat (sp)
> may take 2 powers:
> monster hunter
> assassin
> crushing blow
> 
> may take a serpent





> wraithknight (you guys been waiting? ) heavy support 24 Burst Cannons
> ws 4 bs 4 s 10 t 8 w 6 i 5 a 4 ld 10 as 3+
> monstrous creature with jumppack
> 
> old nemesis, fearless
> 
> 2 heavy phantombeamer
> 
> may exchange both beamer for:
> ghostglaive and scattershield
> suncannon and scattershield
> 
> may take up to 2 of the following (in any combination):
> shuriken cannon
> haywire laser
> starcannon





> banshees: elite 7.5 Burst Cannons for 5
> ws 4 bs 4 s 3 t 3 w 1 i 5 a 1 ld 9 4+ as
> exarch +1 ws, bs, i a and 3+ as
> acrobatic, old nemesis, battle trance, fleet
> 
> aspect armor, heavy aspect armor (exarch), shuriken pistol, power sword, banshee mask
> 
> may take up to 5 additional ones
> 
> one may be a exarch
> may exchange the powersword for:
> triskele or deathblade
> the exarch may exchange the pistol and power sword for 2 mirror blades
> she may take up to 2 powers:
> fear
> disarm
> shield of grace
> 
> may take a serpent





> asurmen: 22 Burst Cannons
> 
> old nemesis, eternal warrior, fearless, counter attack, hand of asuryan, battle trance, fleet, independent character
> 
> exarch powers:
> battle luck and shield of grace
> 
> phoenix armor, twin linked hunting catapult
> 
> hand of asuryan: if you play him he always has to be the warlord... he rolls d3 times on the warlord chart. rerolling doubles. holy cow o.o
> 
> relic: sword of asur: s +1 ap 2 master crafted, soulcut (for each failed save by this blade the enemy has to make a ld test. if he fails, instant death)





> orgot asurmens stats:
> ws 7 bs 7 s 4 t 4 w 3 i 7 a 4 ld 10 as 2+
> 
> karandras: 23 Burst Cannons
> ws 7 bs 7 s 4 t 4 w 3 i 7 a 4 ld 10 as 2+
> 
> old nemesis, move through cover, eternal warrior, fearless, infiltrate, battle trance, night vision, fleet, shrouded (o.o) independent character
> 
> phoenix armor, scorpion sword, scorpion scissors, plasma grenades.
> 
> exarch powers: assassin, monster hunter
> 
> warlord trait: the 1st one. always
> 
> his relic, sting of the scorpion: in cc at iniatiative step 10 he causes a single automatic hit at strength 6 on a enemy in base contact. if he is within a challenge the hit has to go to the challenger. nothing else.





> jain zar: 20 Burst Cannons
> ws 7 bs 7 s 4 t 4 w 3 i 7 a 4 ld 10 as 2+
> 
> acrobatic (counter attack for exarch and unit) old nemesis, eternal warrior, fearless, battle trance, fleet, independent character.
> 
> phoenix armor.
> 
> exarch powers: fear, disarm
> 
> relicts:
> silent death:
> shooting 12" s user ap 2 assault 4
> close combat: s user ap 2 melee.
> 
> blade of destruction:
> s user ap 2 melee, rending
> 
> mask of jain zar: if jain zar assaults the WS and initiative of every enemy in the close combat is reduced by 5 (minimum 1)
> 
> always comes with the 3rd warlord trait





> fuegan: 22 Burst Cannons
> 
> ws 7 bs 7 s 4 t 4 w 3 i 7 a 4 ld 10 as 2+
> 
> old nemesis, eternal warrior, fearless, battle trance, fleet, independent character, unbreakable resolve, feel no pain.
> 
> phoenix armor, fire pike, melta bombs
> 
> exarch powers: fire hail, crushing blow
> 
> relic axe of fire: s user ap 1 melee, armourbane
> 
> unbreakable resolve: on the end of each phase in which fuegan lost a wound his S and his A increase by 1 for each lost wound. last until the end of the game.
> 
> always comes with the 5th warlord power.





> maugan ra: 19.5 Burst Cannons
> ws 7 bs 7 s 4 t 4 w 3 i 7 a 4 ld 10 as 2+
> 
> old nemesis, eternal warrior, fearless, hatred (chaos daemons) battle trance, fleet, independent character, relentless
> 
> phoenix armor
> 
> exarch powers: night vision, fire hail, sniper vision
> 
> relic : maugetar: 36" s 6 ap 5 assault 4 rending, pinning
> in close combat : s +2 ap 3 melee
> 
> always has the 5th warlord trait





> baharroth: 19.5 Burst Cannons
> 
> ws 7 bs 7 s 4 t 4 w 3 i 7 a 4 ld 10 as 2+
> 
> old nemesis, uprise, messenger of victory, eternal warrior, fearless, battle trance, fleet, night vision, shining sun, independent character
> 
> phoenix armor, falcon claws, haywire mines, plasma grenades, falcon grenadelauncher, falcon wings.
> 
> exarch powers: battle luck, hit & run
> 
> shinging sun: every enemy that is within 6" when baharroth deepstrikes count as having been hit by a weapon with the blind special rune.
> 
> relic : shinging blade: s user ap 3 melee, blinding.
> 
> always has the 3rd warlord trait





> eldrad: 20.5 Burst Cannons
> ws 5 bs 5 s 3 t 4 w 3 i 5 a 1 ld 10 as -
> 
> old nemesis, the path beyond, battle trance, psyker level 4, fleet, independent character.
> 
> psychic powers : runes of fate, telepathy and divination
> 
> shurken pistol, hagun zar, ghost helm, runes of protection, runes of clarity.
> 
> relics:
> armor of the last runes:
> 3+ invul
> 
> staff of ulthamar: s user ap 3 melee, lifebane, force weapon, soubound
> 
> soulbound: whenever eldrad passes a psychic tests he rolls a d6 on a 5+ he gains 1 warpcharge.
> 
> path beyond: after both sides have deployed but before scouting moves are made you may redeploy d3+1 units. you cannot switch from on the table in reserve or from reserve on the board
> 
> always comes with the 2nd warlord trait





> however i only post his profile and costs. get the book
> 
> yriel: 14 Burst Cannons
> ws 6 bs 6 s 3 t 3 w 4 i 7 a 4 ld 10 as 3+
> 
> nothing more


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Zion said:


> I've been following that too. I was planning on cleaning it up first so the names match the English ones and all that. If anyone wants I can still do that.


Go ahead, I'm just copy pasting. Add it to the first page once you are done


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> Go ahead, I'm just copy pasting.


Cool. I didn't want to dance on your shoes as it where if no one wanted it. The thread is -just- about done running it's course so I'll start that and have it up as quick as I can.

EDIT: While I'm at it I'll put it in FOC order too.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

> wargear:
> 
> eldar rocketlauncher:
> plasma rocket: 48" s 4 ap 4 heavy 1 small blast, pinning
> anti air rocket : 48" s 7 ap 4 heavy 1 skyfire
> starstrike rocket: 48" s 8 ap 3 heavy 1, pinning
> 
> fusion pistol : 6" s 8 ap 1 melta, pistol
> fusionbeam: 12" s 8 ap 1 melta, assault 1
> firepike : 18" s 8 ap 1 melta, assault 1
> 
> haywire lance: shooting: 6" s 6 ap 3 assault 1 lance
> in close combat : s +3 ap 3 assault, impact, lance
> 
> impact: in the phases the user didnt assault with this weapon the weapon counts as a normal close combat weapon instead.
> 
> infrasound cannon : 48" s 7 ap 4 heavy 1 infrasound, pinning
> 
> infrasound: if a unit has been a target of one or more infrasound weapons. each following infrasound weapon increases its strength by 1 and ds by -1 (so second hit s 8 ap 3 etc.)
> 
> reaper misslelauncher: starstrike rocket: 47" s 8 ap 3 heavy 1 pinning
> starswarm rocket: 48" s 5 ap 3 heavy 2
> 
> laserblaster: 24" s3 ap 5 assault 3
> sunbeamer: 24" s 3 ap 3 assault 3, blinding
> falcon claw: 24" s 5 ap 5 asssault 3
> haywire laser: 36" s 6 ap 6 heavy 4, lasertargeting
> pulsar: 48" s 8 ap 2 heavy 2
> laser lance 36" s 8 ap 2 heavy 1 lance
> 
> laser targeting: if a unit/model fires a weapon with laser targeting in addition to other weapons you roll the to hit for the laser targeting weapon first. each following weapon of that unit/model count as twin linked
> 
> mono-blaster : 18" s 6 ap 1 rapid fire, monofilament, pinning
> mono- catapult : 12" s 6 ap - assault 2 monofilament
> mono- weaver: 48" s 6 ap 6, heavy 1 small blast, monofilament, barrage.
> mono-cannon:
> scattered: 48" s 7 ap 6 heavy 1 larg blast, monofilament, pinning, barrage
> concentrated: flame s 7 ap 6 heavy 1 monofilament, torrent.
> 
> monofilmanet: if the targeted unit has initiative 3 or less (or nothing) the strength of the weapon counts as beeing one point higher. on a wound roll of 6 thiw weapon wounds automatically and counts as ap 1
> units with mixed initiative use the highest initiative.
> 
> orkan rocketlauncher:
> 36" s 4 ap 3 heavy 2 small blast, barrage.
> 
> fire prism:
> scattered: 60" s 5 ap 3 heavy 1 large blast
> concentrated: 60" s 7 ap 2 heavy 1 small blast
> lance mode : 60" s 9 ap 1 heavy 1 lance
> 
> ranger rifle: 36" sx ap 6 heavy 1 sniper
> 
> shuriken pistol : 12" s 4 ap 5 pistol, shurikenstorm
> shuriken catalpult : 12" s 4 ap 5 assault 2 shurikenstorm
> huntinc catapult : 18" s 4 ap 5 assault 2 shurikenstorm
> shurken cannon : 24" s 6 ap 5 assault 3 shurikenstorm
> screamer cannon : 24" s 6 ap 5 assault 3 pinning, shurikenstorm
> 
> shurikenstorm : to wound rolls of 6 count as automatically wounded with ap 2
> 
> scorpion saber (the exchangeable weapon for pistol and sword):
> shooting: 12" s 4 ap 5 assault 2, shurikenstorm
> melee: s+1 ap 5 melee, rending.
> 
> scorpion scissiors:
> shooting: 12" s 4 ap 5 assault 2 shurikenstorm
> melee: sx2 ap 2 melee (not unwieldly)
> 
> starcannon : 36" s 6 ap 2 heavy 2
> suncannon: 48" s 6 ap 2 heavy 3 small blasts
> 
> star lance:
> shooting: 6" s 8 ap 2 assault 1 lance
> melee: s 8 ap 2 melee, impact, lance
> 
> impact: in the phases the user didnt assault with this weapon the weapon counts as a normal close combat weapon instead.
> 
> triskele:
> shooting: 12" s 3 ap 3 assault 3
> melee: s user ap 3 melee
> 
> warpscythe: flamer s 4 ap 2 assault 1 warprift
> heavy warpscythe: 18" s 4 ap 2 assault 1 small blast, warprift
> phantom beamer: 12" s 10 ap 2 assault 1 warprift
> warpcannon: 24" s 10 ap 2 heavy 1 small blast warprift
> heavy phantombeamer( or wraithbeamer) 36" s 10 ap 2 assault 1 warprift
> 
> warprift not vehicle units get automatically wounded on a to wound roll of 6 and also causes instant death. against vehicles every penetration roll of 6 is a penetrating hit.
> 
> asuryans sword: s user ap 2 melee, soulcut:
> 
> for each unsaved wound caused by it the model has to pass a ld test or gets removed from play.
> 
> energy blades: 2 weapons: s user ap 3 melee
> 
> ghost axe: s +2 ap 2 melee, unwieldly
> ghost glaive: s +1 ap 2 melee, master crafted
> ghost sword: s +1 ap 3 melee
> 
> harlequin whip : s user ap - melee, rending
> 
> ripping blade: s +2 ap 4 melee, two handed
> 
> runespear:
> shooting: 12" s 9 ap - assault 1 fleshbane
> melee: s user ap - melee, lifebane, armourbane
> 
> scorpion sword: s +1 ap 6, melee
> 
> mirror blades: 2 weapons: s user ap 3 melee, mastercrafted
> 
> deathblade: s
> s +2 ap 2 melee, two handed
> 
> seer staff: s user ap - melee, lifebane, armourbane, soulblaze


----------



## MadCowCrazy

> relics:
> 
> broken piece of anaris:
> s +2 ap - melee, rending, vauls work
> 
> vauls work : the user of the weapon has the fearless rule. in a challenge attacks made with this weapon have the fleshbane and instant death special rules
> 
> faolchus wing:
> 
> a model with faolchus wing may decide in its shooting phase to run 48", if it does so it may not shoot , attack or cast psychic powers, the model may reroll failed coversaves until the beginning of the next phase (why do i think about the flash here....)
> 
> fireblade:
> 
> s+1 ap 3 melee, soulblaze, conflagration
> 
> conflagration: if the soulblaze special rule of this blade causes a unsaved wound roll a d6 for every unith within 6" of that unit (friend and foe). if you roll a 6 the unit gets hit by soulblaze aswell.
> 
> hunting rifle of uldanoreth
> 120" s x ap 3 heavy 1 sniper.
> 
> mantle of the laughing god:
> the user loses the independent character special rule but gains stealth, shrouded, hit & run and can reroll failed cover saves
> 
> phoenix jewel:
> only one use. before the user of the jewel gets taken off the board as casuality roll a d6. on 1 nothing happens, on a 2+ center the last blast template of the user. every unit hit by the template, friend andf oe suffer as many s4 ap 6 hits as they got models in the unit. if at least one unsaved wound was caused, the user does not get removed from the table but remains in play with 1 remaining wound.
> 
> soulstone of anath'lan
> 
> every time the user of the soulstone tryies to cast a psychic power he may decide to reduce the warpcharge cost of the psychic power by 1 (minimum 1). if he does so he cannot use his rune armor until the rest of his turn. (not bad actually. since you got the invul back at the enemy turn)





> okay last thing: psychic powers:
> 
> runes of battle: each power has 2 effects. one for you and one for the enemy
> 
> primary:
> either : blessing: the psyker and his unit have the shrouded special rule
> or : a enemy unit within 18" loses the shrouded special rule
> 
> 1.
> either : witchfire: flamer s 5 ap 4 assault 1 soulblaze
> or: blessing: heals a lost wound on a model in a unit within 18", cannot restore dead models.
> 
> 2.
> either: blessing: the psyker and his unit have the fearless special rule
> or: malediction: a enemy unit within 18" reduces its LD by -3
> 
> 3.
> either: blessing: the psyker and his unit have +1 ws and I
> or : malediction: a enemy unit within 18" have -1 ws and I
> 
> 4.
> either: blessing: the psyker and his unit increase their armorsave by 1 (yes. 2+ armor for wraithguard/blades!!)
> or: a enemy unit within 18" reduces its armorsave by 1 (terminators get powerarmor, lol)
> 
> 5.
> either: blessing: the psyker and his unit run additional 3"
> or: malediction: a enemy unit within 18" cannot run
> 
> 6.
> either: blessing: the psyker and his unit have +1 S
> or: malediction: a enemy unit within 18" has -1 S
> 
> next up, runes of fate





> relics can be given to almost every autarch, runeprophet etc.
> 
> Runes of Fate:
> 
> primary:
> blessing: friendly unit within 24" may reroll failed to hit rolls
> 
> 1.
> focused witchfire: 24" a enemy model suffers 3 hits with the strength of the runeprophet and the special rule lifebane.
> if a model gets killed by this targets another model with 2 hits. if one gets killed by that, the last one gets hit 1 time.
> 
> 2.
> malediction: 24" range, if the target is a non vehicle unit all failed to wound rolls may be rerolled against the target. if the target is a vehicle every attack against it can reroll failed armor pen rolls
> 
> 3.
> witchfire: 24" s 3 ap - assault 1 larg blast, haywire, lifebane, pinning
> 
> 4.
> blessing: the runeprophet gains d3+2 token. at the ending of each phase the runeprophet has to roll a d6. on a 1-3 one token gets removed. on a 4+ nothing happens until the end of the next phase.
> as long as the runeprophet has at least one token his stats get increased by:
> WS, BS, I +5 and attacks +2. he also gains the rampage and fearless special rules.
> 
> if the runeprophet loses the last marker or the game ends he is removed as a casuality.
> (this isnt even my final form!)
> 
> 5.
> blessing: a friendly unit within 24" may reroll all failed saves
> 
> 6.
> focused witchfire: 24"
> the runeprophet and the target both roll a d6 and add their ld.
> 
> if the target result is higher, the runeprophets WS and BS gets reduced to 1.
> 
> if the result is equal the target model reduces its WS and BS to 1.
> 
> if the runeprophets result is higher the target suffers as many wounds as there was a difference in the result. in addition WS and BS gets reduced to 1. no armor or coversaves allowed.
> 
> 
> thats it guys. im finished, my hands hurt
> 
> hope you guys are happy


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Zion said:


> I've been following that too. I was planning on cleaning it up first so the names match the English ones and all that. If anyone wants I can still do that.


Would be nice if it was cleaned up.


----------



## Zion

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Would be nice if it was cleaned up.


Working on it. I'll have it up ASAP!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Phew, this is pretty much all the info from the codex, or it should at least give you some idea on what to expect.


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> Phew, this is pretty much all the info from the codex, or it should at least give you some idea on what to expect.


Pretty close to it. We only get a statline for Yriel, and a little bit of what Illric does, but just about everything else. I'll be using the 4th Ed codex to establish points stuff (+/-X points, or worth X of Y) to keep the lawyers happy.

Alright I've got everything in Notepad. I'll get it posted as soon as it's ready to go. Might have to split it if I hit the character limit.


----------



## Souba

dont bug the credit for yourself though


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Zion said:


> Pretty close to it. We only get a statline for Yriel, and a little bit of what Illric does, but just about everything else. I'll be using the 4th Ed codex to establish points stuff (+/-X points, or worth X of Y) to keep the lawyers happy.
> 
> Alright I've got everything in Notepad. I'll get it posted as soon as it's ready to go. Might have to split it if I hit the character limit.


I believe the character limit is 50 000, I've hit it more times than I can remember. I've lost whole sections because of it as well.
If you hit the limit whilst using edit post your added content will not show up in the new post, when you click edit post again all you will get is a blank page.

So I suggest you copy paste you work in a notepad file before posting just to be safe. I've worked on compilations for hours only to lose it all because I didn't save it in a txt file. So keep that in mind :crazy:


----------



## Zion

Souba said:


> dont bug the credit for yourself though


Oh not at all. I'm just making it easier for those who weren't following the thread or don't know things like that Runeseer is the Farseer.

Greatly appreciate the information. It's almost a bit overwhelming how much you provided. If you want to add to it, feel free.



MadCowCrazy said:


> I believe the character limit is 50 000, I've hit it more times than I can remember. I've lost whole sections because of it as well.
> If you hit the limit whilst using edit post your added content will not show up in the new post, when you click edit post again all you will get is a blank page.
> 
> So I suggest you copy paste you work in a notepad file before posting just to be safe. I've worked on compilations for hours only to lose it all because I didn't save it in a txt file. So keep that in mind :crazy:


Yeah, I've hit that cap too. I'm working in Notepad already (just hand typing things like BBCode and so on) as a precaution (plus saving regularly so I can't lose my work if something goes tits up on me).


----------



## Souba

im going to bed first. its 5 am here. if anything is still unclear send me a pm and i will answer tomorrow evening. so in... 14-16 hours. got to work in a few hours.. bleh...


----------



## coke123

Zion said:


> Alright, we got more stuff from /tg/, and this *might* be real this time. That said, do *not* turn this into a bitch thread if you see things you don't like. *The following is unconfirmed so don't get your nipples twisted over it:*


Too late, my nipples are already twisted.

And it feels so good!



Creon said:


> If the above be true, the Wave Serpent, as is for all transports, is not going to last long. Converting pens to glances is NICE, but three glances is still destroyed.


This is a way bigger deal than you give it credit for.

It pretty much negates the chance of blowing up a wave serpent in a single hit, which is cool. It's not that easy to take 3 HP off an AV12 skimmer (with jink, which goes to 4+ when you're using Holofields according to rumour), especially once you have saturation.

It also means that the Wave Serpent is pretty much impossible to suppress. It keeps shooting and moving, which is what you need.

Also, it protects the squishy guys inside from the multitude of nasty effects the vehicle table likes to throw at T3 models. They're nearly immune to the effects of their own vehicle blowing them up, which is nice, but more importantly it means that the transported unit isn't suppressed by a Crew Shaken/Stunned result, which means that you need to deal with both the vehicle AND the unit, which if rumours are true look like they'll put out some heinous firepower.

I'm thinking Mechdar might be back... Something like 4x10 Dire Avengers in wave serpents with two Crimson Hunters should be a pretty nice base, and you should have space to add allies to that (thinking maybe Tau, GK, SW or IG).


----------



## Zion

The following is not-confirmed at this time and is the translation of what was posted on /tg/ on 28 May 2013. Points cost presented as a + or - number are compared to their current points cost as per the 4th Edition Codex. Things will without a comparative item will instead be compared to how many Guardians it could approximately cost (rounded up to the nearest whole number). All items presented as is and may be more or less correct than presented. Names have been translated to the best possible translation, though some will still be using the direct translation from the original source due to no known English names for them.

*Army Special Rules:*
*Special Rules:*
Ancient Doom: -1 to Ld when testing for Fear against Daemons of Slaanesh and enemies with Mark of Slaanesh. Hatred against the same.
Battle Focus: The unit may run and shoot in either order during the shooting phase. You have to run and shoot or shoot and run with each unit before you can move the next unit. Models can not use this rule to fire heavy weapons while running unless they are Relentless.

*Warlord Traits:*
1. One use Only. In the shooting or assault phase, the Warlord and all allies within 12" reroll failed to wound rolls of 1.
2. One use only. In the enemy's shooting phase, the warlord and all allies within 12" gain the Stealth USR.
3. The warlord and his unit add +1 to their run movement (so d6" + 1).
4. The warlord rerolls failed saves of 1.
5. The warlord has the Split Fire USR.
6. Allied eldar units deepstriking Within 6" of the Warlord don't scatter. 

*Exarch Powers:*
Fear: As BYB
Monster Hunter: As BYB
Night Vision: As BYB
Feel No Pain: As BYB
Hit and Run: As BYB
Sniper Vision: Precision shots on 5+
Iron Resolve: +1Ld
Disarm: In a challenge, before striking blows, the Exarch's player and the opponent both roll a D6. If the Exarch's player rolls equal to or higher than the opposing player the enemy model counts as being equipped with a normal close combat weapon instead.
Fire Hail: The Exarch may fire 1 more time than normal. Can not be used on template weapons.
Assassin: In a challenge the Exarch and his enemy both roll a D6. If the Exarch rolls equal to or higher than the opposing model he may re-roll failed to wound rolls. If the Exharch's initiative is higher than the opposing model's he adds +1 to his roll.
Shield of Grace: In a challenge, instead of attacking, the Exarch has a 3+ invunerable save.
Battle Luck: The Exarch has a 4+ invunerable save.
Crushing Blow: The Exarch has +1S.


*HQ:*
The Avatar of Khaine: +40
WS10, BS10, S6, T6, W5, I10, A5, LD10, AS3+
Ancient Doom, Daemon, Fearless, Battle Focus, Khaine's Presence, Fleet, Molten Body

Relic: Screaming Blade (Howling Doom?): 
Shooting Weapon. 12" S8, AP1, Assault 1, Melta.
Close combat: S:user, AP1, Melta

May take 2 of the following: Night Vision, Fire Hail, Monster Hunter, Crushing Blow, Sniper Vision, Disarm.

Molten Body: Pyromancy, flaming weapons and all attacks with the special rule melta and or soulfire have no effect on the Avatar.
Khaine's Presence: Fearless bubble.

Farseer: +45
WS5, BS5, S3, T3, W3, I5, A1, LD10 AS-
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, psyker level 3, fleet, Independent Character.

Wargear: Rune Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Witchblade, Ghosthelm.

May replace Witchblade with a Singing Spear.
May take: Runes of Warding, Runes of Witnessing, Eldar Jetbike, and Relics
may take items of the relics of old glory (coming to that later)

Runes of Warding: One use only. Before rolling for Deny the Witch you can decide to use the runes to boost your deny the witch by +2.
Runes of Witnessing: One use only. If the psyker fails a psychic test he may reroll the test (can also do it if he has perils).
Rune Armor : 4+ invul

Has access to the following disciplines: Runes of Fate, Divination and Telepathy


Autarch: +0
WS6, BS6, S3, T3, W3, I6, A3, LD10, AS3+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Path of Strategy, Fleet, Independent Character.

Wargear: Heavy Aspect Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Haywire Grenades, Plasma Grenades, Power Shield.

Path of Strategy: For each autarch in your army you may modify your reserve rolls by +1 or -1

May take one of the following:
Eldar Jetbike,
Falcon Wings
Warp Jump Generator

May tak one of the following:
Banshee Mask
Mandiblaster

Up to 2 of the following:
Scorpion chainsword
Hunter catapult
Laserblaster
Fusion gun
Laser Lance (only on jetbike)
Spinerrete catapult
Power Weapon
Reaper Missile Launcher with Starswarm Missiles

May take Relics


Wraithseer: 5 Guardians
WS5, BS5, S3, T3, W2, I5, A1, Ld9 AS-
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Wraith Mark, Voice of the Dead, Psyker Level 2, Fleet, Independent Character.

Rune Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Seer Stave.

Wraith Mark: Select a enemy unit at any point in the game within 24" of the Wraithseer. All Wraith units attacking or shooting that target reroll missed rolls of 1s on to-hit rolls.

Voice of the Dead: If you select a Wraithseer as HQ Wraithguard and Wraithblades are troop choices.

Psychic disciplines: Runes of Battle, Telepathy. 

No further options.


Seer Council: +10
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, Ld8 AS-
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Psyker Level 1, Fleet.
Rune Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Witchblade.

Psychic Powers: Runes of Battle only.

Options: Up to additional 9 Warlocks.
Each model may take a Singing Spear instead of Witchblade.
Each model may take a Jetbike

You may have one seer council for each primary detatchment. They may be in a unit and/or can be split up like wolf guard. Each Warlock you cannot attach sticks to his unit (max 1 per attached unit). Seer council can attach to the following: Guardians, Storm Guardians, Windrider Jetbike Squadron, Support Weapon Platform Battery.


Asurmen: -20
WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Eternal Warrior, Fearless, Counter-Attack, Hand of Asuryan, Fleet, Independent character

Exarch Powers: Battle Luck and Shield of Grace

Wargear: Phoenix Armor, Twin-linked Hunting catapult

Hand of Asuryan: If you play him he always has to be the warlord... he rolls d3 times on the warlord chart and rerolls all doubles.

Relic: Sword of Asur: S+1, AP2, Master-crafted, Soulcut (for each failed save by this blade the enemy has to make a ld test, if he fails: Instant Death)


Karandras: +15
WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Move Through Cover, Eternal Warrior, Fearless, Infiltrate, Night Vision, Fleet, Shrouded, Independent Character

Phoenix Armor, Scorpion Chainsword, Scorpion's Claw, Plasma Grenades.

Exarch powers: Assassin, Monster Hunter

Warlord trait: The 1st one.

Relic: The Scorpion's Bite: In close combat he causes a single automatic hit at strength 6 on a enemy in base contact at Initative step 10. If he is within a challenge the hit has to go to the challenger.


Jain Zar: +10
WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
Acrobatic (counter attack for exarch and unit), Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Eternal Warrior, fearless, Fleet, Independent Character.

Phoenix Armor

Exarch Powers: Fear, Disarm

Relic: the Silent Death, Executioner

the Silent Death
Shooting: 12", S:user, AP2, Assault 4
Close Combat: S:user, AP2, melee.

Executioner: S:user, AP2, Melee, Rending

Mask of Jain Zar: If Jain Zar assaults the WS and Initiative of every enemy in the close combat is reduced by 5 (minimum 1).

Always comes with the 3rd warlord trait


Fuegan: +15
WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Eternal warrior, Fearless, Fleet, Independent Character, Unbreakable Resolve, Feel no Pain.

Phoenix Armor, Firepike, Melta Bombs

Exarch Powers: Fire Hail, Crushing Blow

Relic: Fire Axe: S:user, AP1 Melee, Armourbane

Unbreakable Resolve: On the end of each phase in which Fuegan lost a wound his S and his A increase by 1 for each lost wound. Lasts until the end of the game.

Always comes with the 5th warlord power.


Maugan Ra: +0
WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Eternal Warrior, Fearless, Hatred (Chaos Daemons), Fleet, Independent Character, Relentless

Phoenix Armor

Exarch Powers: Night Vision, Fire Hail, Sniper Vision

Relic: the Maugetar: 36" s6, ap5, Assault 4, Rending, Pinning
In close combat: S+2, AP3, Melee

Always has the 5th warlord trait


Baharroth: -5
WS7, BS7, S4, T4, W3, I7, A4, LD10, AS2+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Skyleap, Messenger of Victory, Eternal Warrior, Fearless, Battle Trance, Fleet, Night Vision, Shining Sun, Independent Character

Phoenix Armor, Hawk's Talon, Haywire Grenades, Plasma Grenades, Swooping Hawk Grenade Launcher, Swooping Hawk Wings.

Exarch powers: Battle Luck, Hit & Run

Shining Sun: Every enemy that is within 6" when Baharroth deep strikes count as having been hit by a weapon with the Blind special rule.

Relic: Shining Blade: S:user, AP3, Melee, Blind

Always has the 3rd warlord trait.


Eldrad Ulthran: -5
WS5, BS5, S3, T3, W3, I5, A1, LD10 AS-
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, The Path Beyond, Psyker Level 4, Fleet, Independent Character.

Psychic powers: Runes of Fate, Telepathy and Divination

Shurken Pistol, Witchblade, Ghost Helm, Runes of Warding, Runes of Witnessing

Relics: Armor of the Last Runes: 3+ invul
Staff of Ulthamar: S:user, AP3, Melee, Fleshbane, Force weapon, Soulbound
Soulbound: Whenever Eldrad passes a psychic tests he rolls a d6 on a 5+ he gains 1 warpcharge.

Path Beyond: After both sides have deployed but before scouting moves are made you may redeploy d3+1 units. You cannot switch from on the table in reserve or from reserve on the board.

Always comes with the 2nd warlord trait


Illic Nightspear: ?
No Statline/Wargear/Relics/Ect Provided
"However if you play him you can make rangers to pathfinders for +13 pts per model, granting precision shots on 5+ and shrouded. (in addition to stealth)"


Prince Yriel: -15
WS6, BS6, S3, T3, W4, I7, A4, LD10, AS3+
[No Rules At this Time]


----------



## Zion

*Elite:*
Fire Dragons: +30 for 5
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS3+
Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet.

Heavy Aspect Armor, Fusion Gun, Meltabombs.

May take up to 5 additional Fire Dragons
One may be upgraded to be an Exarch.
The Exarch may replace his Fusion Gun for a Dragonfire Flamer or Firepike
the exarch may select up to 2 powers:
Iron Resolve
Fire Hail
Crushing Blow.
May take a Wave Serpent as dedicated transport


Harlequin Troupe: +0 for 5
Harlequin: WS5, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I6, A2, LD9, AS-
Deathjester: WS5, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I6, A2, LD9, AS-
Shadow Seer: WS5, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I6, A2, LD9, AS-
Troupe Master: WS5, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I6, A2, LD9, AS-
Furious Charge, Fleet, Hit & Run

Shuriken Pistol, CCW, Flip-Belt, Holosuit

May take additional 5 Harlequins
One may become a Deathjester, exchanging the CCW and Pistol for a Screamer Cannon
One may be a Troupe Master exchanging the CCW for a Harlequin's Kiss. May exchange the Harlequin's Kiss for a Power Sword
One may be a Shadow Seer becoming psyker lv 1 and granting him Hallucination Grenades.
Each harlequin may exchange the CCW for a Harlequin's Kiss.
Up to 2 may exchange the pistol for a Fusion Pistol.

The Shadow Seer is psyker level 1 and has 1 power: Veil of Tears: Blessing: Every enemy shooting on the Shadow Seer and his unit has to roll 2d6" x2 to see if they are within range. If they are not they cannot decide to shoot on a different target.


Striking Scorpions: +5 for 5
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS3+
Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, Move Through Cover, Infiltrate, Stealth.

Heavy Aspect Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Plasma Grenades, Scorpion Sword, Mandiblasters

May take up to 5 additional Striking Scorpions
One may become an Exarch
The Exarch may replace the pistol for Scorpion's Claw
The Exarch may replace the sword for Biting Blade
The Exarch may replace the pistol and the sword for Chainsabres
The Exarch may take 2 powers:
Monster Hunter
Assassin
Crushing Blow

May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport


Howling Banshees: -5 for 5
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS4+
Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A, AS3+
Acrobatic (Counter-Attack), Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet.

Aspect Armor, Heavy Aspect Armor (Exarch), Shuriken Pistol, Power Sword, Banshee Mask

May take up to 5 additional Howling Banshees
One may be an Exarch
The Exharch may exchange the powersword for:
Triskele or Executionor
The Exarch may exchange the pistol and power sword for 2 Mirror Blades
The Exarch may take up to 2 powers:
Fear
Disarm
Shield of Grace

Banshee Mask: On the turn they assault all enemy models in the unit being assaulted by Howling Banshees suffer a -5 Initiative Penalty (to a minimum of 1).

May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport


Wraithguard: -15 for 5
WS4, BS4, S5, T6, W1, I5, A1, LD10, AS3+
Ancient Doom, Fearless, Bulky

Wraithcannon

May take up to up to 5 additional Wraithguard
The whole unit may exchange their Wraithcannons for D-Scythe

May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport


Wraithguard
[Not Covered, but their Close Combat Weapons are in the Wargear]



*Troops:*
Dire Avengers: +5 for 5
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS4+
Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A, AS3+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, counter attack, battle trance, fleet.

Aspect Armor, (Heavy for Exarch), Hunting Catapult, Plasma Grenades.

May take up to 5 additional Dire Avengers
1 may be an Exarch
The Exarch may take instead of his hunting catapult:
Twin-linked hunting catapult
Power Weapon and Shuriken Pistol
Asuryan's Sword and Shuriken Pistol
Power Weapon and Flickershield
The Exarch may may take up to 2 powers:
Disarm
Shield of Grace
Battle Luck

May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport


Guardians: +10 for 10
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD8, AS5+
Platform: WS-, BS-, S-, T5, W1, I- A- LD- AS3+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet.

Mesh Armor, Shuriken Catapult, Plasma Grenades

May take up to 10 additional Guardians
For each 10 in the unit one can get a weapon platform:
Shuriken Cannon
Scatter laser
Bright lance
Starcannon
Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike rockets

May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport


Storm Guardians: +10 for 10
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD8, AS5+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet.

Mesh Armor, Shuriken Pistol, Chainsword, Plasma Grenades.

May take up to 10 additional Storm Guardians
Up to 2 may exchange chainsword + pistol for: Flamer or Fusionbeamer
Up to 2 (additional to the above) may exchange their chainsword for Power Swords

May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport


Windrider Jetbike Squadron: -15 points for 3
WS4, BS4, S3, T4, W1, I5, A1, LD8, AS3+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus.

Mesh Armor, Eldar Jetbike

May take up to 7 additional Windrider Jetbikes
For each 3 in the unit one may exchange the Twin-linked Shuriken Catapult on a Jetbike for a Shuriken Cannon


Rangers: -35 for 5
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD8, AS5+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, Move Through Cover, Infiltrate, Stealth.

Mesh Armor, Ranger long rifle, Shuriken Pistol. May take up to 5 additional Rangers.



*Dedicated Transport:*
Wave Serpent: +25
BS4, F12/S12/R10 3HP

Twin-linked Shuriken Cannon, Twin-linked Shuriken Catapult, Serpent Field

Capacity : 12

May exchange the Twin-Linked Shuriken Cannon for:
Twin-Linked Bright lance
Twin-Linked Starcannon
Twin-Linked Scatter laser
Twin-Linked Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike Missiles.
May exchange the Twin-Linked Shuriken Catapult for a non Twin-Linked Shuriken Cannon

Serpent Field: Every Penetrating hit on the front and side armor of a vehicle is a glance on a d6 roll of 2+
The shield may be deactivated to grant a following shooting attack :
60" S7, AP-, Assault D6+1, Ignores Cover, Pinning 

May take vehicle upgrades.


----------



## Zion

*Fast Attack:*
Swooping Hawks: -25 points for 5
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS4+
Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A, AS3+
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, uprise, messenger of victory.

Aspect Armor (Heavy for Exarch) Laserblaster, Haywire Grenades, Plasma Grenades, Swooping Hawk Grenade Launcher, Swooping Hawk Wings.

Messenger of Victory: A unit completly containing models with this special rule do not scatter while deep-striking.

Skyleap: A unit completly containing models with this special rule can "Skyleap". Remove the unit and put it in active reserve. May not be used in the same turn they appeared.

May take : up to 5 additional Swooping Hawks
One may be an Exarch
The Exarch may exchange his Laserblaster for a: Hawk's Talon or a Sunrifle
The Exarch may get a Power Weapon
The Exarch may take 2 powers:
Night Vision
Sniper Vision
Hit & Run


Shining Spears: -30 points for 3
WS4, BS4, S3, T4, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS3+
Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Outflank, Skilled Rider.

Heavy Aspect Armor, Haywire Lance. eldar jetbike

may take up to 6 additional ones
One may be an Exarch
The Exarch may exchange his Laser lance for a Power Weapon or Star lance
The Exarch may take up to 2 powers
Monster Hunter
Disarm
Hit & Run


Warp Spiders: -15 for 5
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS3+
Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A
Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, Hit & Run

Jetpack Infantry

Heavy Aspect Armor, Spinerrete Rifle, Warpjump Generator.

May take up to 5 additional Warp Spiders
One may be an Exarch
The Exarch may exchange his Spinerrete Rifle for a twin-linked Spinerrete Rifle or Spinerrete blaster
The Exarch may get a pair of Power Blades
The Exarch may take up to 2 powers:
Sniper Vision
Fire Hail
Assassin


Crimson Hunters: 20 Guardians
BS4 F10/S10/R10 3HP
The exarch gets +1 BS

Skyhunter, Perfect Shot, Vector Dancer

2 laserlances, 1 pulsar.

It's only 1 flyer always (no Squadrons), He may be upgraded to be a Exarch.
He can exchance his both Bright lances for Starcannons
He may take both powers:
Night Vision
Vniper Vision


Vyper Squadrons: +5 for 1
BS4 F10/S10/R10 2HP

Shuriken Cannon, Twin-linked Shuriken Catapult

May take 2 additional vypers.

Each Vyper may exchange the Shuriken Cannon for:
Starcannon
Bright lance
Scatter laser
Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike Missiles
Every Vyper may exchange the twin-linked Shuriken Catapult for a Shuriken Cannon

May take vehicle upgrades


Hemlock Wraithfighter: 24 Guardians
BS4 F10/S10/R10 3HP

Psyker level 1, Psychic crew, Vector Dancer

He always comes with the Terrify psychic power (Telepathy), no roll allowed

2 Heavy D-scythes, Mindshock Probe, Soul Stones.



*Heavy Support:*
Dark Reapers: -15 for 3
WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD9 AS3+
Exarch has +1WS/BS/I/A

Ancient Doom, Slow and Purposeful

Heavy Aspect Armor, Reaper Missile Launcher with Starswarm Missiles and Reaper Targeting Array.

May take up to 7 additional Dark Reapers
One may be an Exarch
The Exarch may exchance his weapon for a Shuriken Cannon, Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike rockets, may take additional anti air rockets
or the Tempest Launcher
If the Exarch has a Reaper Missile Launcher he may get additional Starstrike rockets.
He may take up to 2 powers:
Night Vision
Sniper Vision
Fire Hail

May take a Wave Serpent as a Dedicated Transport


War Walkers: +30 for 1
WS4, BS4, S5, F10/S10/R10, I5 A2, 2 HP

Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet, Scout

2 Shuriken Cannons, Forcefield (5++)
Open-topped

May take up to 2 additional War Walkers
Each Shuriken Cannon may be exchanged for the following:
Bright lance
Scatter laser
Starcannon
Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike Missiles. May also buy additional Anti-air Missiles.

May take vehicle upgrades.


Support Weapon Platform Battery: +10 points for 1 with 2 guardians
Guardian: WS4, BS4, S3, T3, W1, I5, A1, LD8, AS5+
Platform has nothing except T 7 W 2 and a 3+ as

Special rules (only guardians): Ancient Doom, Battle Focus, Fleet.

Guardians : Mesh Armor, Shuriken Catapult, Plasma grenades

Platform : Spinerrete weaver

May take up 2 to additional platforms including Guardians
May exchange the Spinerrete weaver for a Vibro cannon or a D-cannon


Fire Prism: +10
B4, F12/12/10 3HP

Fire Prism, Twin-linked Shuriken catapult

May exchange the Shuriken Catapult for a Shuriken Cannon

May take vehicle upgrades


Falcon: +10
B4, F12/12/10 3HP

Pulse Laser, Shuriken Cannon, Twin-linked Shuriken Catapult.

transport capacity : 6

May exchange the Shuriken Cannon for :
Starcannon
Bright lance
Scatter laser
Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike rockets
May exchange the Twin-Linked Shuriken Catapult for a Shuriken Cannon

May take vehicle equipment.


shadowweaver: +0
B4, F12/12/10 3HP

Spinerrete Cannon
Twin-Linked Shuriken Catapult

May exchange the Twin-linked Shuriken catapult for Shuriken Cannon

May take vehicle upgrades.


Wraithlord +30
WS4, BS4, S8, T8, W3, I4, A3, LD10, AS3+
Ancient Doom, Fearless

2 Shuriken catapults

Each Shuriken catapult may be exchanged for flamers. May take a Ghostglaive.
May take up to 2 of the following:
Shuriken Cannon 
Bright lance
Scatter laser
Starcannon
Eldar Missile Launcher with Plasma and Starstrike Missiles


Wraithknight 30 Guardians
WS4, BS4, S10, T8, W6, I5, A4, LD10, AS3+
Jump Monstrous Creature
Ancient Doom, Fearless

2 Heavy Wraithcannons

May exchange both Wraithcannons for:
Ghostglaive and Scattershield
Suncannon and Scattershield

May take up to 2 of the following (in any combination):
Shuriken Cannon
Scatter laser
Starcannon


----------



## Zion

*Wargear:*
Eldar Missile Launcher:
Plasma Missile: 48" S4, AP4, Heavy 1, Small Blast, Pinning
Anti-Air Missile: 48" S7, AP4, Heavy 1, Skyfire
Starstrike Missile: 48" S8, AP3, Heavy 1, pinning

Fusion Pistol: 6" S8, AP1, Melta, Pistol
Fusionbeam: 12" S8, AP1, Melta, Assault 1
Firepike : 18" S8, AP1, Melta, Assault 1

Shining Spear: Shooting: 6" S6, AP3, Assault 1, Lance
In close combat : S+3 AP3 Assault, Impact, Lance
Impact: In the phases the user didn't assault with this weapon the weapon counts as a normal close combat weapon instead.

Vibro Cannon : 48" S7, AP4, Heavy 1, Infrasound, Pinning
Infrasound (perhaps Vibro in English?): If a unit has been a target of one or more Infrasound weapons each following infrasound weapon increases its strength by 1 and AP by -1 (so second hit s 8 ap 3 etc.)

Reaper Missile Launcher: 
Starstrike Missile: 47" S8, AP3, Heavy 1, Pinning
Starswarm Missile: 48" S5, AP3, Heavy 2

Laserblaster: 24" S3, AP5, Assault 3
Sunrifle: 24" S3, AP3, Assault 3, Blind
Hawk's Talon: 24" S5, AP5, Assault 3
Scatter Laser: 36" S6, AP6, Heavy 4, Laser Targeting
Pulse Laser: 48" S8, AP2, Heavy 2
Bright lance: 36" S8, AP2, Heavy 1, Lance
Laser Targeting: If a unit/model fires a weapon with laser targeting in addition to other weapons you roll the to-hit for the laser targeting weapon first. Each following weapon of that unit/model count as twin-linked. 

Spinneret rifle: 18" S6, AP1, Rapid Fire, Monofilament, Pinning
Spinneret catapult: 12" S6, AP-, Assault 2, monofilament
Spinneret weaver: 48" S6, AP6, Heavy 1, Small Blast, Monofilament, Barrage
Spinneret cannon:
Scattered: 48" S7, AP6, Heavy 1, Large Blast, Monofilament, Pinning, Barrage
Concentrated: Template, S7 AP6, Heavy 1, Monofilament, Torrent
Monofilment: If the targeted unit has I3 or less (or nothing) the strength of the weapon counts as being one point higher. On a wound roll of 6 the weapon wounds automatically and counts as ap 1. Units with mixed initiative use the highest initiative.

Tempest launcher:
36" S4, AP3, Heavy 2, Blast, Barrage.

Fire Prism:
Scattered: 60" S5, AP3, Heavy 1, Large Blast
Concentrated: 60" S7, AP2 Heavy 1, Blast
Lance mode : 60" S9, AP1, Heavy 1, Lance

Ranger Long Rifle: 36", SX, AP6, Heavy 1, Sniper

Shuriken pistol: 12" S4, AP5, Pistol, Bladestorm
Shuriken catalpult: 12" S4, AP5, Assault 2, Bladestorm
Hunting catapult: 18" S4, AP5, Assault 2, Bladestorm
Shuriken cannon: 24" S6, AP5, Assault 3, Bladestorm
Shrieker cannon: 24" S6, AP5, Assault 3, Pinning, Bladestorm
Bladestorm: To wound rolls of 6 automatically wound at AP2

Chainsabres:
Shooting: 12" S4, AP5, Assault 2, Bladestorm
Melee: S+1, AP5, Melee, Rending.

Scorpion's Claw:
Shooting: 12" S4, AP5, Assault 2, Bladestorm
Melee: Sx2, AP2, Melee(not unwieldly)

Starcannon: 36" S6, AP2, Heavy 2
Suncannon: 48" S6, AP2, Heavy 3, Blast

star lance:
Shooting: 6" S8, AP2, Assault 1, Lance
Melee: S8, AP2, Melee, Impact, Lance
Impact: in the phases the user didnt assault with this weapon the weapon counts as a normal close combat weapon instead.

Triskele:
Shooting: 12" S3, AP3, Assault 3
Melee: S:User, AP3, Melee

D-Scythe: Template, S4, AP2, Assault 1, Distort
Heavy D-Scythe: 18" S4, AP2, Assault 1, blast, Distort
Wraithcannon: 12" S10, AP2, Assault 1, Distort
D-cannon: 24" S10, AP2, Heavy 1, Small blast, Distort
Heavy Wraithcannon: 36" S10, AP2, Assault 1, Distort
Distort: Automatically on a to-wound roll of a 6, and causes Instant Death. Against vehicles a Penetration Roll of a 6 automatically penetrates.

Asuryan's Sword: S:user, AP2 melee, Soulcut
Soulcut: For each unsaved wound caused by it the model has to pass a ld test or gets removed from play.

Energy Blades: 2 weapons: S:user, AP3, melee

Ghost Axe: S+2, AP2, Melee, Unwieldly
Ghostglaive: S+1, AP2 Melee, Master crafted
Ghostsword: S+1, AP3, melee

Harlequin's Kiss: S:user, AP-, Melee, rending

Biting Blade: S+2, AP4, Melee, Two-handed

Singing Spear:
Shooting: 12" S9, AP-, Assault 1, Fleshbane
Melee: S:user, AP-, Melee, Fleshbane, Armourbane

Scorpion Chainsword: S+1, AP6, Melee

Mirror Blades: 2 weapons: S:user, AP3, Melee, Mastercrafted

Executioner: S+2, AP2, Melee, Two-handed

Seer staff: S:user, AP-, Melee, Fleshbane, Armourbane, Soulblaze


----------



## Zion

*Relics (available to Autarchs, Farseers, Warlocks, ect):*

Broken Piece of Anaris: S+2, AP-, Melee, Rending, Vaul's Work
vaul's Work: The user of the weapon has the Fearless rule. In a challenge attacks made with this weapon have the Fleshbane and Instant Death special rules.

Faolchus Wing: A model with Faolchus Wing may decide in its shooting phase to run 48", if it does so it may not shoot, attack or cast psychic powers. The model may re-roll failed cover saves until the beginning of the next phase (there might be a translation error here or it'd stop working in the Assault Phase right after it ran).

Fireblade: S+1, AP3, Melee, Soulblaze, Conflagration
Conflagration: If the Soulblaze special rule of this blade causes a unsaved wound roll a D6 for every unit within 6" of that unit (friend and foe). If you roll a 6 the unit gets hit by soulblaze as well.

Hunting Rifle of Uldanoreth: 120" SX, AP3, Heavy 1, Sniper

Mantle of the Laughing God: The user loses the Independent Character special rule but gains Stealth, Shrouded, Hit & Run and can re-roll failed cover saves.

Phoenix Jewel: Only one use. Before the user of the jewel gets taken off the board as casuality roll a d6. On a 1 nothing happens, on a 2+ center a blast template over the user. Every unit hit by the template, friend and foe suffers as many S4, AP6 hits as they have models in the unit. If at least one unsaved wound was caused, the user does not get removed from the table but remains in play with 1 remaining wound.

Soulstone of Anath'lan: Every time the user of the Soulstone tries to cast a psychic power he may decide to reduce the warpcharge cost of the psychic power by 1 (minimum 1). If he does so he cannot use his Rune Armor until the rest of his turn.


Vehicle Equipment:

Mindbreaker: Every enemy and friendly unit within 12" has to reroll passed morale and pinning tests.

Ghostpath Matrix: The vehicle gets the Move Through Cover USR.

Holofield: The vehicle gains +1 on its cover save if it has moved.

Forcefield : 5+ Invunerable Save

Crystal Targeting Matrix: One use only. The vehicle (except walkers) can fire a weapon at full BS even if it has moved flat out.

Soulstones: The vehicle ignores crew shaken on 2+ and crew stunned on 4+.

Serpent Field: As long as the field is active, every penetrating hit on the front and side armor of a vehicle is a glance on a d6 roll of 2+.
The shield may be deactivated to grant a following shooting attack: 60" S7, AP-, Assault d6+1, Ignores cover, Pinning.

Star Engine: A vehicle that is not a walker can move 24" with cruising speed. A walker runs +3"

Vector Engines: As long as the vehicle isn't immobilized, the vehicle can turn after shooting.


*Psychic Powers:*
*Runes of Battle:* Each power has 2 effects, one for you and one for the enemy.

Primaris:
Either : Blessing: The psyker and his unit have the shrouded special rule.
Or : Malediction: An enemy unit within 18" loses the shrouded special rule.

1.
Either : Witchfire: Flamer S5, AP4, Assault 1, Soulblaze.
or: Blessing: Heals a lost wound on a model in a unit within 18", cannot restore dead models.

2.
Either: Blessing: the psyker and his unit have the fearless special rule.
or: Malediction: a enemy unit within 18" reduces its LD by -3.

3.
Either: Blessing: The psyker and his unit have +1 WS and I.
or : Malediction: An enemy unit within 18" have -1 WS and I.

4.
Either: Blessing: The psyker and his unit increase their armor save by 1.
or: Malediction: An enemy unit within 18" reduces its armor save by 1.

5.
Either: Blessing: The psyker and his unit run additional 3".
or: Malediction: An enemy unit within 18" cannot run.

6.
Either: Blessing: The psyker and his unit have +1 S.
or: Malediction: An enemy unit within 18" has -1 S.

*Runes of Fate:*

Primaris:
Blessing: Friendly unit within 24" may reroll failed to hit rolls.

1.
Focused Witchfire: 24" an enemy model suffers 3 hits at the same Strength as the Farseer with the special rule Fleshbane.
If a model is killed by this it then targets another model with 2 hits. If one gets killed by that, the last model is hit 1 time.

2.
Malediction: 24" range, if the target is a non-vehicle unit all failed to wound rolls may be rerolled against the target. If the target is a vehicle every attack against it can re-roll failed armor penetration rolls.

3.
Witchfire: 24" range, S3, AP-, Assault 1, Large Blast, Haywire, Fleshbane, Pinning.

4.
Blessing: The Farseer gains d3+2 tokens. At the ending of each phase the Farseer has to roll a D6. On a 1-3 one token is removed. On a 4+ nothing happens until the end of the next phase. As long as the Farseer has at least one token his stats get increased by: WS/BS/I+5 and Attacks +2. He also gains the Rampage and Fearless special rules. If the Farseer loses the last token or the game ends he is removed as a casuality.

5.
Blessing: A friendly unit within 24" may reroll all failed saves.

6.
Focused Witchfire: 24" range. The Farseer and the target both roll a d6 and add their ld.
If the target result is higher, the Farseer WS and BS gets reduced to 1.
If the result is equal the target model reduces its WS and BS to 1.
If the Farseer result is higher the target suffers as many wounds as there was a difference in the result. In addition WS and BS gets reduced to 1. No armor or coversaves allowed.


----------



## Jacobite

Let me be the first to say awesome work Z, truly fucking great stuff.


----------



## Barnster

Tanks are more expensive but much better, Wraiths seem better and cheaper.

I'm worried regarding the aspect warriors. There seems to be less and less reason to take any. Striking scorpions maybe for the infiltration, dark reapers if you don't take flyers but otherwise not really seeing the appeal. Hawks could be very good as a last turn spoil with their deepstrike, but otherwise seem a bit weak. Spiders and spears remain iffy. Fire dragons are not going to be chosen over wraithguard, and do they even have a role as soon as a knight with super gun is in the list? Shurikan storm means less need for banshess. 

I hope that they have something to speed up the pyskers, with all those warlock psykers its going to be really dull having to spend over half the turn just taking psychic tests!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Wraith Guard becoming a lot better almost seals the deal for me. Shame Warp Spiders didn't get their template back, that was much more fluffy.

This army now hinges on what gets good plastic remakes.

Warp Spiders, Warlocks and Wraithguard being the alpha must-have in plastic.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

One question, what does BYB mean? Do you mean BRB as in Big Rule Book?

Also great work, I'm too busy with work to do these type of things at the moment so it's good to have someone around to do it


----------



## Barnster

MetalHandkerchief said:


> This army now hinges on what gets good plastic remakes.
> 
> Wraithguard being the alpha must-have in plastic.




Yep Wraithguard are in plastic now

Still the same warp spiders and warlocks though

Not seeing the appeal of the spiders yet, JSJ tactics will make them better but they need to be cheaper to make me consider them, these guys aren't crisis teams after all


----------



## Zion

MadCowCrazy said:


> One question, what does BYB mean? Do you mean BRB as in Big Rule Book?
> 
> Also great work, I'm too busy with work to do these type of things at the moment so it's good to have someone around to do it


"Big Yellow Book". It's the same thing as the Big Rule Book but some people called 5th Ed the "Big Red Book", hence the colour distinction. :grin:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I always used BRB as "Basic Rule Book"

Thanks for the clean-up Z. Not sure about the Harlie changes (and basic lack of change), but I like the option to tune up an Autarch as a Solitaire. I like the run and shoot rule, just wondering if it would still allow you to assault. With the rule as presented it would be no, since running prevents assault. However, the potential for jump in and fire, then dance out of range is nice.

Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Desolatemm

The only hard decision now is which HQ to take for a wraith army. It looks even more difficult than before with the requirement of a SpiritSeer HQ for a wraith army. This means I have to choose between another Psycher (Farseer, Eldrad) or the Wraithseer and stick with the theme. I feel like those powers will be extremely useful for a wraith-heavy army, but the Wraithseer fits so well... damn, that's going to be a REALLY tough choice 

Well, if I swap the Wraithseer for a Spiritseer, I will probably have more than enough points to upgrade a Wraithlord into a Wraithknight. The points saved on the Wraithguard will pay for the points increase on the Wraithlords. 

Those psychic powers are making my spine tingle!


----------



## Zerodyme619

I just got the new Codex.
Really liking the design. And it's surprising how much better some of the old pictures/drawings look in colour ^^
And since some people have been claiming the oposite (especially on /tg/ 's original thread): Yriel is in the book, you do not have to wait for the Iyanden supplement if you just want to use the little prince.


----------



## elmir

Isn't the 6th ed book nicknamed the "yellow one"?

*edit: must refresh page more often...*

Also! Vectored engines will be sort of funny for tanks using a turret mounted weapon and a signel acces point on the rear. Let's hope it doesn't cost TOO much. The serpent going up in points isn't exactly what I was expecting :s

Also... Guardians at 9 points, but getting a castrated form of rending to compensate and +1WS/BS. I fear that might not make them come of the shelves just yet. Even with the battlefocus. 

It is a lot more interesting for the dire avengers if they stay at the same cost though...


----------



## Moriouce

This will be very exciting to try out on the battle board! I just hoped there would be a wargear that allowed psykers to cast spells from within vehicles. 

I am also leaning more to buy a unit of wraithguard/wraithblades and ditch my plan of adding dragons. hmmm... might just stick Fuegan with Wraithconstucts instead, might be epic with his fireaxe along all those ghostaxes! Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Zion

Zerodyme619 said:


> I just got the new Codex.
> Really liking the design. And it's surprising how much better some of the old pictures/drawings look in colour ^^
> And since some people have been claiming the oposite (especially on /tg/ 's original thread): Yriel is in the book, you do not have to wait for the Iyanden supplement if you just want to use the little prince.


Oh I know, he's in the HQ section with all we were given at the time.


----------



## Desolatemm

Dragons will still be viable for the transport capacity of Falcons and are also much cheaper. Wraithguard are only slightly cheaper than they were previously, but serpents are now more expensive so the idea of running them is still the same points sinkhole. The only exception is that those 5 wraithguard in a serpent can be troops and get across the board to score without having to foot-slog. I can still see a dedicated unit of fire dragons in a falcon like before. Especially with stealth (that would make a 3+ cover after moving flat-out?)

Also, do we have any idea what Eldar Missile Launchers are going to have access to the Skyfire missile?


----------



## Zion

Desolatemm said:


> Dragons will still be viable for the transport capacity of Falcons and are also much cheaper. Wraithguard are only slightly cheaper than they were previously, but serpents are now more expensive so the idea of running them is still the same points sinkhole. The only exception is that those 5 wraithguard in a serpent can be troops and get across the board to score without having to foot-slog. I can still see a dedicated unit of fire dragons in a falcon like before. Especially with stealth (that would make a 3+ cover after moving flat-out?)
> 
> Also, do we have any idea what Eldar Missile Launchers are going to have access to the Skyfire missile?


Wave Serpents got a points increase because they can negate being exploded on a 2+ and got a *70"* ranged weapon that is pinning and ignores cover (anti-sniper weapon?) on top of it.

Some of the points increases are because things are coming standard with weapons now (like the Weapons Platform, it went up the cost of the Spinerrete Cannon upgrade from 4th), so these things are factored into the cost.

As for the EML, the only things that have it that I'm aware of for the moment are the things listed in their options in the big list I did. So not that many really.


----------



## Zion

elmir said:


> Isn't the 6th ed book nicknamed the "yellow one"?
> 
> *edit: must refresh page more often...*
> 
> Also! Vectored engines will be sort of funny for tanks using a turret mounted weapon and a signel acces point on the rear. Let's hope it doesn't cost TOO much. The serpent going up in points isn't exactly what I was expecting :s
> 
> Also... Guardians at 9 points, but getting a castrated form of rending to compensate and +1WS/BS. I fear that might not make them come of the shelves just yet. Even with the battlefocus.
> 
> It is a lot more interesting for the dire avengers if they stay at the same cost though...


I wouldn't say it's the castrated form of rending, as the only thing it doesn't work on is vehicles. Guardians aren't exactly front line fighters. They're the guys who hang back, maybe 20 deep, with 2 Support Weapon Platforms, holding an objective somewhere inside of your deployment zone. They're cheap, better fighters than they used to be, and come standard with grenades now (that's a big plus!). The new Bladestorm rule means that they'll be able to wound anything that gets too close, to include that Tervigon with Iron Arm.

Dire Avengers likely stayed the same because they lost their extra shot ability from the looks of things, so the changes balance out.


----------



## Zion

Moriouce said:


> This will be very exciting to try out on the battle board! I just hoped there would be a wargear that allowed psykers to cast spells from within vehicles.
> 
> I am also leaning more to buy a unit of wraithguard/wraithblades and ditch my plan of adding dragons. hmmm... might just stick Fuegan with Wraithconstucts instead, might be epic with his fireaxe along all those ghostaxes! Just have to wait and see.


Yeah, the Firedragons have some comepetion with those Wraithsguard. Especially since it looks like the D-scythe (a template weapon) can auto-pen vehicles. Also it auto-wounds on a 6. I think we found competition for the Burna Boyz for units not to charge there.

As for the psychic powers, since they're so clearly defined in how they work in regards to vehicles it doesn't surprise me that they didn't get the ability to work around the rules like that. 

I'm just hoping we'll be surprised and find out the Wave Serpent or the Falcon is an Assault Vehicle.


----------



## Desolatemm

Zion said:


> Wave Serpents got a points increase because they can negate being exploded on a 2+ and got a *70"* ranged weapon that is pinning and ignores cover (anti-sniper weapon?) on top of it.


It will be interesting to see which is more survivable for fast transportation. a 3+ to avoid any shooting attack (from the falcon moving flat-out with stealth) or forcing your opponent to glance the skimmer to death and still have a 4+ while moving flat-out... It is looking pretty good for the Serpent. The Falcons will become a good firing platform with a scatter laser now that it can move cruising speed and fire it's primary weapons. Will the "twin-linked" ability apply to all scatter lasers? For instance a falcon with a scatter laser can make its pulse laser twin linked. Or a war walker with a scatter laser can make its other weapon twin linked.



Zion said:


> Some of the points increases are because things are coming standard with weapons now (like the Weapons Platform, it went up the cost of the Spinerrete Cannon upgrade from 4th), so these things are factored into the cost.


Yeah, they all make sense.



Zion said:


> As for the EML, the only things that have it that I'm aware of for the moment are the things listed in their options in the big list I did. So not that many really.


The War Walkers is all I saw from your list... hmmm...


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Does anyone know if jetbikes are still troops


----------



## Sethis

Fuck me _sideways_ there's some nice combinations in there, assuming it's 100% accurate. 95pt ML3 Psykers with those disciplines are going to be nasty. Eldrad even more so, especially if he can cast the same power more than once.

Being able to JSJ with your entire army is hilarious - make sure you have plenty of terrain on your table!

Scorpions just became a useful combat unit - stealth and fleet are welcome additions for a mere 1pt per model, and assassinate combined with the claw means you should be winning most challenges. However melee as a tactic doesn't seem to work because we still have no assault transport.

D-Scythes seem to be a no-brainer for Wraithguard. Lose what, 4" of range and S10 but gain a flamer template? Yes please. Likewise the Flyer in FA - 160pts for 4 BS4 shots with Vector Dancer and possible vehicle upgrades? I'll take three, thanks.

However there are also some weird choices - why are Wraithlords even MORE expensive when they weren't competitive before? Why can Wave Serpents suddenly shoot their forcefields? 10pt increase on already overpriced Warlocks? Adding +1S to S6 monofilament weapons?


----------



## Desolatemm

the warlock bump in points is because of access to much more useful powers (Runes of Battle list). The Primaris (shrouded) is already better than the previous flat 5+ cover. Also the ability to heal wounds!? (ahem Wraithknight, Avatar, Wraithlord) yeah... that's going to get nasty very fast. Can only imagine A few Wraithknights jumping across the board backed by a seer council on bikes. One solid and QUICK anvil!


----------



## Zion

The Irish Commissar said:


> Does anyone know if jetbikes are still troops


Not to be rude, but did you even look at what was posted? There is a clear section that says "Troops" and then lists all the units that are Troops.

*YES*, Jetbikes are still troops, but now they are the "Windrider Jetbike Squadron" instead of the "Guardian Jetbike Squadron".



Sethis said:


> Fuck me _sideways_ there's some nice combinations in there, assuming it's 100% accurate. 95pt ML3 Psykers with those disciplines are going to be nasty. Eldrad even more so, especially if he can cast the same power more than once.


Eldrad should still be nasty regardless, but yeah Psykers have a lot going for them. I like that we have buffing powers all over the place to boot.



Sethis said:


> Being able to JSJ with your entire army is hilarious - make sure you have plenty of terrain on your table!


Not -quite- JSJ as it's a D6 in the run phase (because you're running), but yeah, it's got potential, even if it's just getting closer the enemy.



Sethis said:


> Scorpions just became a useful combat unit - stealth and fleet are welcome additions for a mere 1pt per model, and assassinate combined with the claw means you should be winning most challenges. However melee as a tactic doesn't seem to work because we still have no assault transport.


Don't forget that it's an I6 Powerfist to boot. Scorpions don't rely on a transport to get across the board traditionally, relying on Infiltrating instead. Adding in all their bonuses (Move Through Cover, Infiltrate, Fleet) they could potentially be in combat by turn 2 (or the end of turn 1 if you go second). 18" from an enemy, or 12" from them if they can't see you? That's completely in charge range if you want it to be.



Sethis said:


> D-Scythes seem to be a no-brainer for Wraithguard. Lose what, 4" of range and S10 but gain a flamer template? Yes please. Likewise the Flyer in FA - 160pts for 4 BS4 shots with Vector Dancer and possible vehicle upgrades? I'll take three, thanks.


The only other downside to the D-scythes is that it can be a pain to arrange everyone to cleanly get a shot with no overlap. But that hardly matters when Wall of Death is concerned.



Sethis said:


> However there are also some weird choices - why are Wraithlords even MORE expensive when they weren't competitive before? Why can Wave Serpents suddenly shoot their forcefields? 10pt increase on already overpriced Warlocks? Adding +1S to S6 monofilament weapons?


Standard weapons coming packaged in, and the loss of Wraithsight come to mind as the most obvious reasons for the Wraithlord points increase. He used to come with no weapons save for what you paid for, now has 2 Shuriken Catapults standard.

Serpent Fields were a thing from Epic. They just brought it into regular 40k is all.

While Warlocks are more costly something to consider is they don't take an FOC, you can roll for their powers -then- attach them to the units you want, and they now provide a psychic defense for units as well by improving their Deny the Witch rolls.

That's S7 against things I3 or less (Monstrous Creatures, some walkers) or _things without an Initative value._ That makes them S7 against vehicles. Warp Spiders just became S7 Rapid Firing Tank Hunters.


----------



## Desolatemm

Zion said:


> Standard weapons coming packaged in, and the loss of Wraithsight come to mind as the most obvious reasons for the Wraithlord points increase. He used to come with no weapons save for what you paid for, now has 2 Shuriken Catapults standard.


Shuriken Catapults were always free... I initially thought it said Shuriken Cannons which would have made sense. I think the exclusion of Wraith Sight and taking a flat 2 heavy weapons (not 1 twin-linked if the same?) makes them more reliable. But S8 now? Seems like it should have been pretty equal trade, not requiring a points increase... All the more reason to ditch and take a Wraithknight! (oh, I see what they did there...)


----------



## Digg40k

All in all I'm very excited for the new codex!

So many changes which make so many things viable now.


----------



## Zion

Desolatemm said:


> Shuriken Catapults were always free... I initially thought it said Shuriken Cannons which would have made sense. I think the exclusion of Wraith Sight and taking a flat 2 heavy weapons (not 1 twin-linked if the same?) makes them more reliable. But S8 now? Seems like it should have been pretty equal trade, not requiring a points increase... All the more reason to ditch and take a Wraithknight! (oh, I see what they did there...)


S9 if you take the Ghostglaive. S10 if you Smash. He also has 3 attacks base instead of 2, can't accidentally turn into an complete lampost in combat.

And seeing as ungodly expensive the Wraithknight is (hint, if you do the math he's 240 points -base-) I don't see anyone taking 3 in a game. Or even 2 below 2K.

Maybe playtesting resulting in a feeling that the Wraithknight was just too cheap anymore? I don't know. Even at his new points cost he still seems like a good deal to me at least.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

He also gained an additional attack as well. I wouldn't be surprised if he gains at least 1 special weapon as standard either. If he comes standard with cannon or sword the point increase is only +20. Seems reasonable to me. (I always felt the WL was a bit undercost)


----------



## Souba

ah yeah guys. im back from work and post that stuff. 

so here is the missing link:

banshee mask: a unit assaulted by models with with banshee masks has -5 initiative. (min 1)

eldar jetibke: a unit with eldar jetbike has a 3+ armor save with twin linked shuricen catapults. (no T increase)

ghost helm: when suffering a perils of the warp the user can sacrifice a unspend warpcharge to ignore the wound

harlequin belt: units do not get slowed by terrain

khaindar targeting: enemys dont get jink saves against shooting from units with khaindartargetting

power shield : 4+ invul

falcon wings: a unit with this upgrade counts as jump infantry.

falcon grenade launcher:
if a unit deepstrikes and has no mishap (lol) can one model can use a special shooting attack in its movement phase. after firing the grenade launcehr the unit may still shoot in the shooting phase, if possible the unit has to fire on the same target:

24" s 4 ap 4 assault 1 ignores cover, grenade shower

grenade shower: no line of sight needed. if the unit has at least 6 falcon grenade launchers it is a larg blast template. if there are less grenade launchers in the unit it is a small blast instead.

mandiblaster: a modell with mandiblasters automatically causes a s 3 hit at initiative 10. wich cannot be modified by any means. in a challenge this has to go against the challenger.

flickerfield: 5+

scatterfield: 5+ invul. if the model passes a invulnerable save all units (friend and foe) within 6" that are not locked in close combat are counted as having been hit by a weapon with the blending special rule. a unit that passes the test once, is for the remainder of that phase immune to blinding.

acrobatics: from banshees grants +3" on the run move. if the unit consists entirely of banshees.


----------



## Desolatemm

Does he have the option to take the Ghostglaive without sacrificing a heavy weapon? Also begins to make more sense with the +1A, I didn't see that...


----------



## The Sturk

A lot of these weapons will really take advantage of the Necrons I2.

Regardless, it is great to see the Eldar get the update they needed.


----------



## Creon

What I think everyone is skipping in the estimation of Guardians is they will almost NEVER be assaulted. Take a 20 man guardian squad in defensive fire. Forty Shots. 7 nearly guaranteed AP:2 wounds. Think about that. So, they have a 12" range. Think of flying daemon princes. One round within 12", dead. boom. Tries to assault, dead, boom. I'll take that!


----------



## Desolatemm

Creon said:


> What I think everyone is skipping in the estimation of Guardians is they will almost NEVER be assaulted. Take a 20 man guardian squad in defensive fire. Forty Shots. 7 nearly guaranteed AP:2 wounds. Think about that. So, they have a 12" range. Think of flying daemon princes. One round within 12", dead. boom. Tries to assault, dead, boom. I'll take that!


Not to mention the Target Locking thing from scatter lasers. What if they take one and hit with it in over-watch? do all the other shurrican catapults in the unit get twin linked? Maybe the platform cannot shoot in over-watch?


----------



## troybuckle

Well i haven't read all of the stuff that was posted here, seeing as I want to have some surprise when the new dex gets to me, but i have noticed that according to what was posted that a lot of things have actually went up in cost. Despite having wargear and rule improvements, i still don't like the price hikes, i really wanted there to be a drop across the board.... 

I have a few questions though:

1. Do DA still have the ability to fire an extra shot (Old bladestorm) and how many points have they *gone up* on a basic 10 man squad with an Exarch?

2. Are the PL still over 200+ points (i feel that they are not worth this and have been shelfed all 5th and 6th thus far)? 

3. Can Warlock join aspect warrior squads in anyway? 

4. Does the Wraithnight have and iv save at all or fnp (I can see posion owing this thing if not)? lol. 20 h-gaunts with posion, on the charge couldn't reach its knee, but could destroy it lol.


----------



## Desolatemm

Based on the stuff you didn't read on page 51-52
1. Not clear yet on extra shot. No points change for standard unit before exarch and upgrades
2. Yes. some went up, some went down.
3. Only Guardians, Storm Guardians, Support Platforms, Windriders (Guardian Jetbikes).
4. Wraithknight will have an invl. Upgrade/swap. Only on the CC version and the Suncannon version. No Heavy Wraithcannon + Invl. it looks like.


----------



## elmir

Creon said:


> What I think everyone is skipping in the estimation of Guardians is they will almost NEVER be assaulted. Take a 20 man guardian squad in defensive fire. Forty Shots. 7 nearly guaranteed AP:2 wounds. Think about that. So, they have a 12" range. Think of flying daemon princes. One round within 12", dead. boom. Tries to assault, dead, boom. I'll take that!


I think your math is off here... You still need 6s to hit in overwatch. Then roll 6s to wound for AP2 (if I read bladestorm correctly, it's just a castrated form of rending). So 40 shots will yield 7 or so hits. Of wich 1 can be expected to be AP2... 

I think guardians still are the worst troops in the game now. They are still shit sandwiches... just not soggy ones anymore. 

They are going to suffer form the same thing they do now: 1 shot round of actual shooting, maybe two... and then ground into a bloody pulp if that damage wasn't adequate. Completely insane when you consider the eldar background. 

Mind you, those guardians will move pretty fast across the board with their rules... but at 9 points a model, I expect to see a bit more combat capability then I'm seeing now. Giving your soldiers very short ranged guns and expecting them to "run as fast as possible and then shoot and hope the enemy is dead" seems cruel even for Russian WWII standards...

The combination of 4+ armor, 18" range and the new battlefocus/bladestorm weapons... now THAT will open some interesting options in firefights. But that'll be dire avengers.


----------



## Barnster

Guardians should be bad, they are a citizen militia, not a fighting force. One of the strangest things re fluff was why some of the most advanced tanks in the galaxy were being driven by militia! 

9pts is just too high I think. They will still be used, heavy weapons are valuable, but I can't see them becoming the staple choice. The old guardians were always good with conceal as a bunker unit and I think thats where they'll stay


Can Warlocks no longer join wraithguard? That will be a shame and a big blow.


----------



## effigy22

Fluff wise guardians make sense. The while eldar army is meant to work in synergy with other units.

Why on earth would your guardians be in range to shoot and not have an aspect unit nearby to then charge the softened up enemy?

Path of the warrior (I think) has a brilliant moment where the striking scorpions were laying in wait, when the guardians unleashed a hail of shurikens they pounced and ate the enemies faces. 

just keep calm, wait for the codex to be released, then complain all you want about the bad stuff... But remember guys, synergy! That will be your best friend. If you can't do it, go back to space marines.


----------



## Desolatemm

I kick synergy in the balls


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Do we no yet if the warlock powers can stack yet. For example the lowering of armour saves. It would be funny to see terminators with a 4 plus or 5 plus save.


----------



## elmir

effigy22 said:


> Fluff wise guardians make sense. The while eldar army is meant to work in synergy with other units.
> 
> Why on earth would your guardians be in range to shoot and not have an aspect unit nearby to then charge the softened up enemy?
> 
> Path of the warrior (I think) has a brilliant moment where the striking scorpions were laying in wait, when the guardians unleashed a hail of shurikens they pounced and ate the enemies faces.
> 
> just keep calm, wait for the codex to be released, then complain all you want about the bad stuff... But remember guys, synergy! That will be your best friend. If you can't do it, go back to space marines.


Yeah, sounds really cool in books and on paper. 

First army I ever had was eldar (since 2nd edition). I know how they play and that you can't play your units in a vaccuum etc. 

I'm hoping the book will see good synergy(from the looks of it, it will).

But if that synergy is limited to "shoot with the short ranged shooty unit and then charge with the punchy unit next to it so you don't get countercharged" as an argument pro-guardians, you are only kidding yourself! That's about the most basic tactic there is and can be excecuted by any army with dedicated CC units. 

It still shouldn't serve as an excuse for overcosted units that are just going to sit on the shelves collecting dust. We'll see what the book will bring, and what the more competitive option will turn out to be... but looking at the stats and abilities from these rumours, my bet is on dire avengers to become the most favorable choice.


----------



## Desolatemm

The Irish Commissar said:


> Do we no yet if the warlock powers can stack yet. For example the lowering of armour saves. It would be funny to see terminators with a 4 plus or 5 plus save.


Take them all out with Shurican Catapults! lel

Not to mention, I wonder if this makes them vulnerable to the AP of other weapons... just occurred to me that would happen wouldn't it?


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Terminators not getting armour saves from shuriken catapults because you reduced their armour to 5+. LOL


----------



## Desolatemm

Now we just need a way to remove invulnerable saves....


----------



## troybuckle

Desolatemm said:


> Now we just need a way to remove invulnerable saves....


Isn't there a PP that can let you reduce an enemy units Sv by 1 (so 5+ becomes 6+)

Damn it, I'm trying not to read all this stuff that's posted... I don't want to ruin Newcodexday on Newcodexday-eve...


----------



## Routine

It seems like the Wraithknight can carry 4 guns in total... but if I'm correct, it can only fire two. It's possible they intended for the secondary weapons (Shuriken Cannons, ect) to be fired as a more effective anti-infantry option than the Heavy Wraith Cannons would be. Is there any other reason you can think of to take the secondary weapon systems if you are keeping the Heavy Wraith Cannons?


----------



## Zion

Routine said:


> It seems like the Wraithknight can carry 4 guns in total... but if I'm correct, it can only fire two. It's possible they intended for the secondary weapons (Shuriken Cannons, ect) to be fired as a more effective anti-infantry option than the Heavy Wraith Cannons would be. Is there any other reason you can think of to take the secondary weapon systems if you are keeping the Heavy Wraith Cannons?


We're not yet sure on that. There are likely hidden goodies not yet told to us, waiting for us to find them, like coins in the couch.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Indeed there might be a rule somewhere to let it fire everything, or loading it up with guns might be silly and those are more for if you swap for a shield and/or sword. Which for something like that I would think the shield at least would be somewhat valuable what with being that tall and packing a 3+. Rule of cool also applies.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

The shoulder weapons might be a good choice for overwatch or shooting at flyers as well, since the arm weapons are blast I believe. The over weapon-ing is not that unusual though considering a 4ed Wraithlord could take far more weaponry than it could use in one round of shooting.


----------



## Desolatemm

Zion said:


> Suncannon: 48" S6, AP2, Heavy 3, Blast


Oh my :shok:

That's a lot of nastyness if paired with 2 star cannons (if you can shoot them all). Or for that matter, paired with a 1 star cannon and 1 scatter laser (for twin-linked ability).


----------



## The Sturk

Being an MC, it will likely only shoot 2 weapons a turn unless otherwise noted.

One this is certain for me though; I will definitely be fielding Canoptek Spyders with Gloom Prisms a lot more often now.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Well I think for the capacity I would go with the Serpent still, plus with its offensive shield options. On the other hand I do like utilizing the transport options that come with the Falcon, like I feel bad paying points and not using it, but with a 3+ that's not bad. Plus at flat out you do make it buy less predictable anyway.


----------



## Routine

Zion said:


> We're not yet sure on that. There are likely hidden goodies not yet told to us, waiting for us to find them, like coins in the couch.


I like the simile! Although, in order to afford the Wraithlord, I'm going to need to find aloooot of coins in my couch....


----------



## Desolatemm

Pre-order is at the store, 1 block away, and I can't get my hands on it until Sunday evening 

Why do I have to leave town...


----------



## Winterous

This codex is offensively bad.
Not only are most of the units in it absolutely awful, but it was clearly written who has absolutely no appreciation of the entire mindset of the Eldar.

I think that it should be boycotted by everyone, the 4th ed one did the race better justice, even though it was still pretty bad by and large.

I encourage everyone who bought it to demand a refund on the grounds that it is of an unacceptably poor quality product, and in doing so voice your outrage at how poorly written and designed it is in almost every aspect.


----------



## maelstrom48

Winterous said:


> This codex is offensively bad.
> Not only are most of the units in it absolutely awful, but it was clearly written who has absolutely no appreciation of the entire mindset of the Eldar.
> 
> I think that it should be boycotted by everyone, the 4th ed one did the race better justice, even though it was still pretty bad by and large.
> 
> I encourage everyone who bought it to demand a refund on the grounds that it is of an unacceptably poor quality product, and in doing so voice your outrage at how poorly written and designed it is in almost every aspect.


This reminds me of that BoLS 'article' that went up today: unnecessarily negative and honestly pretty annoying.


----------



## Digg40k

maelstrom48 said:


> This reminds me of that BoLS 'article' that went up today: unnecessarily negative and honestly pretty annoying.


Agreed. Such stark cynicism is annoying at best and downright moronic at worst.


----------



## Zion

Winterous said:


> This codex is offensively bad.
> Not only are most of the units in it absolutely awful, but it was clearly written who has absolutely no appreciation of the entire mindset of the Eldar.


So you're saying Jes Goodwin and Phil Kelly, the people who wrote the Dark Eldar book and the last Eldar codex don't understand Eldar? I'm sorry, but Jes is the reason you have anything design-wise to call "Eldar" and is involved in writing all of their stuff. I think if it got his stamp of approval it's "Eldar".



Winterous said:


> I think that it should be boycotted by everyone, the 4th ed one did the race better justice, even though it was still pretty bad by and large.


So older is better? Period, huh? No discussions of Swooping Hawks no-scatter deepstriking, no discussion of Aspects having a 3+ -and- Fleet. No discussion that a lot of the history is pulled from the old codexes and new stuff is just sprinkled in to add more to the lore of the race. Just it's worse and we should all want to go back to the older, less powerful, and all around worse book.

You know, these statements of yours, which scream that they're coming from a very specific, almost neckbeardish area (due to a lack of any sort of specific reasoning, just a blanket statment that can be summed up to "IT SUCKS!"), would be better served by explaining _why_ the new book is better.

First rule of writing: show, don't tell.



Winterous said:


> I encourage everyone who bought it to demand a refund on the grounds that it is of an unacceptably poor quality product, and in doing so voice your outrage at how poorly written and designed it is in almost every aspect.


So you're basically trying to institute the same sort of reaction people where having to the other codexes in 6th so far? Reject it no matter what? I'm sorry, but all I've got so far is the leaked information about unit statlines and wargear, and your broad, undefined statements that reek of an unsupported opinon and from that I should be upset about the book?

6th Edition hasn't been about "who gets the best toys", or "who has the shiniest codex" to date. These books are coming out about 3x as fast as ever have a better internal balance between new and old units as well as a better external balance between each other than we've seen in basically _forever_ and are fairly reasonably well written. But you want me to throw that viewpoint of this edition out the window and demand a refund on Eldar? I'll say to this what I've said to the other similiar reactions to date:

_*No.*_

No, I will not demand the studio stop working their ass off to bring us these books. No, I will not demand that every codex compete in an arms race with each other to try and sell the most toys. No, I will not tell GW that I want them to go back to making old units god-awful just to sell me a new toy. No, I will not participate in any kind of lynching of a company that has shown more effort in their work since 6th dropped than they did when I started playing in 3rd Edition.

You can feel free to stew about and throw a pity party but from what I've seen in other codexes, rumours about this one (not to mention the leaks from people getting theirs early), I have no reason to demand my money back. I'm excited to see this new codex, and I'm itching to get my copy so I can see what's new, what's changed and try and work out how to fit it all together.

You may have lost that sense of excitement and magic but don't go forcing it on other people just because you forgot how to enjoy the game for being a game rather than expecting it to meet some imaginary expectations you set for it that were (most likely) out of proportion with this edition to date.


----------



## Winterous

maelstrom48 said:


> This reminds me of that BoLS 'article' that went up today: unnecessarily negative and honestly pretty annoying.


It's genuinely awful.

Exarch powers don't make any sense, they should benefit the unit, and most of them are awful anyway.

Warlocks can't determine their powers before they get split off to units.

Wraith Lords are far too expensive now.

The fliers are made of paper, for their cost they die far too easily.

Scorpions are pretty much unusable now, the Mandiblasters change neutered them pretty harshly.

The Psychic Powers are mostly garbage, and the lack of reliability is extremely un-Eldar; they should be able to re-roll their power rolls, or at least Farseers should.

Starcannon are still terrible and overpriced (except on a few things, but they're still bad overall).

The Wraithknight's weapon options are awful, the sword is worth LESS than his standard weapons by far, and the Suncannon is ludicrously expensive. It can't even fire more than two weapons (meaning you can't take advantage of the Scatter Laser's great ability properly).

Fire Dragons are far more expensive than they should be.

There's basically no point in taking the Warp Spider Exarch, since his powers are all terrible and massively overpriced (TWIN LINKED GUN ON A BS5 MODEL, REALLY?), and you don't really gain a damn thing from him being there.

Most of the Phoenix Lords are just plain bad, and don't do what they should, which is modify the FOC to favour their aspect and provide buffs to the unit they join (like all Exarchs should do).

Yriel is a shadow of his former self.

Eldrad is way too expensive for how massively gimped he is.

They now have basically no Psychic defenses, which makes absolutely no sense.

Runes of Warding and Witnessing are nothing like what they ought to be.


The person who authored this codex should be ashamed, they have absolutely no goddamn idea what the Eldar are all about, and have written a horribly underpowered waste of money.
This book is practically unusable in competitive play, there's a lot of good changes (battle whatever and shuriken weapons being two of them), but almost everything else has been made absolutely awful.

It's offensive, they've shown an absolute lack of respect and understanding of one of the most interesting and important 40k races, and the entire codex needs to be re-written by someone who actually knows how Eldar should work.


----------



## d3m01iti0n

Just think......you could have gone without an update for 9 years and be in danger of losing your book.

/firstworldproblems


----------



## LTP

If its that bad then I have a suggestion.... Don't buy the damn book and use a different army.  problem solved.


----------



## Djinn24

Could you possibly bitch or whine a little more?


----------



## scscofield

Can I have your eldar stuff?


----------



## Zerodyme619

I have the codex since Wednesday and just finished a little test game (900 pts) against my buddy and his Necrons.
It was really fun. I was surprised by how many metal dudes got killed by my humble guardians. The laser designator effect combined with a lot of shurikens is really mean, even in overwatch.
Warp Spiders did a great job too, and my farseer killed a whole group of Destroyers in one turn (and then he got eaten by scarabs....)
Oh, and before I forget it: Remember the combat focus rule (I think that's the english name, right?). Seriously... It can be really annoying for the enemy and can be used to close the distance, or hide like a little sissy.


----------



## Winterous

Zion said:


> So you're saying Jes Goodwin and Phil Kelly, the people who wrote the Dark Eldar book and the last Eldar codex don't understand Eldar? I'm sorry, but Jes is the reason you have anything design-wise to call "Eldar" and is involved in writing all of their stuff. I think if it got his stamp of approval it's "Eldar".


I'm honestly very surprised at this, because it doesn't seem possible for those people with their experience to be responsible for something so embarrassingly poorly designed.



Zion said:


> So you're basically trying to institute the same sort of reaction people where having to the other codexes in 6th so far? Reject it no matter what? I'm sorry, but all I've got so far is the leaked information about unit statlines and wargear, and your broad, undefined statements that reek of an unsupported opinon and from that I should be upset about the book?


This is a completely baseless thing to say.
I've seen most of the codex (only bestiary stuff isn't there, but the important bits are), and have been assured by people with the codex that they are legitimate.

This is based upon the actual rules, from discussion with my brother who is an exceptional player who primarily plays Eldar and has an intimate understanding of the rules and what makes units good or bad.

I can't come up with a more coherent list of things that are good and bad about the codex for a little while as we've only had like 8 hours with the semi-complete thing.


The other 6th ed codices have been good, Dark Angels are the only one that is somewhat sub-par, but not extremely so (bar the Nephilim, that's awful).
And no I'm not saying they should slow down or whatever, I love that they're producing at a generally higher quality and speed than they used to, but this Eldar codex is an absolute embarrassment.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Winterous said:


> It's genuinely awful.


:looks for /sarcasm tag, can't find it /shakes head:


----------



## seermaster

I am assuming you have played many games tried different army builds etc. 
No infact your basing your opinion upon mathhammer and other things I don't know what your the first person I have heard over several different forums who is saying its crap,unplayable and doesn't have the right elder aesthetic.
As far as I have seen it is a massive improvement and I encourage everyone to ignore this guy until they have there book in there hands and have assessed it themselves. 
Rant over. 
Everything I have heard seems pretty good banshees being the exception but I still think they will work in smaller games.


----------



## Serpion5

Winterous said:


> It's offensive, they've shown an absolute lack of respect and understanding of one of the most interesting and important 40k races, and the entire codex needs to be re-written by someone who actually knows how Eldar should work.


You sound self entitled and arrogant. You take yourself way too seriously.  

Shouldn't you maybe playtest it first before you whine about it? Plenty of people bitched about nids but there are still ways to make them work. Adapt your playing style, you should be fine. 

Unless thought other than to bitch is too much strain for you.


----------



## Winterous

Zerodyme619 said:


> I have the codex since Wednesday and just finished a little test game (900 pts) against my buddy and his Necrons.
> It was really fun. I was surprised by how many metal dudes got killed by my humble guardians. The laser designator effect combined with a lot of shurikens is really mean, even in overwatch.
> Warp Spiders did a great job too, and my farseer killed a whole group of Destroyers in one turn (and then he got eaten by scarabs....)
> Oh, and before I forget it: Remember the combat focus rule (I think that's the english name, right?). Seriously... It can be really annoying for the enemy and can be used to close the distance, or hide like a little sissy.


Combat Focus is a fantastic rule, that and the change to Shuriken weapons are some of the few very good changes to the codex.

However, the Scatter Laser's rule only works for the model itself unfortunately, not the entire unit.
That would be unbelievably good.


----------



## Zion

Winterous said:


> It's genuinely awful.


You keep saying that, but that's an opinon, not an actual fact.



Winterous said:


> Exarch powers don't make any sense, they should benefit the unit, and most of them are awful anyway.


Old Exarch powers are already rolled into the unit's special rules so now their powers are used to boost the Exarch to provide bonuses in different ways. Increased combat effectiveness through different bonuses (better at assault, ect).



Winterous said:


> Warlocks can't determine their powers before they get split off to units.


Warlocks only pair with Guardian based units and their powers only buff them and their unit or work against an enemy unit. Also quit bitching that the army has to use the same kind of mechanics for psychic powers everyone else does. Warlock powers are all pretty good. Just plan around the rolls like everyone else does instead of complaining. Adapt and improve.



Winterous said:


> Wraith Lords are far too expensive now.


And before the update people playing against Eldar bitched they where too cheap. So now your T8 monsterous creature isn't under 100 points base? So what? He lost Wraithsight, is a more powerful MC due to the MC rules this edition, gained an attack in close combat, gets the Ghostglaive the same cost as a Meltabomb (3x S9, AP2 attacks? Yes, that IS better than before).



Winterous said:


> The fliers are made of paper, for their cost they die far too easily.


No one ever seems to be happy with fliers. They're either too expensive and underpowered, or undercosted and broken. No matter what GW did with the Eldar flyers I'm willing to bet someone would bitch.



Winterous said:


> Scorpions are pretty much unusable now, the Mandiblasters change neutered them pretty harshly.


So they lost a basic attack and gained Impact Hits that go off -every turn- and this is somehow bad?



Winterous said:


> The Psychic Powers are mostly garbage, and the lack of reliability is extremely un-Eldar; they should be able to re-roll their power rolls, or at least Farseers should.


Welcome to 6th Edition where everyone's psychic powers are getting toned down. 



Winterous said:


> Starcannon are still terrible and overpriced (except on a few things, but they're still bad overall).


This is the same arguement from 4th Edition. Tell me again how that book was so much better exactly?



Winterous said:


> The Wraithknight's weapon options are awful, the sword is worth LESS than his standard weapons by far, and the Suncannon is ludicrously expensive. It can't even fire more than two weapons (meaning you can't take advantage of the Scatter Laser's great ability properly).


 Sword gives you a different set of options. Take Scatterlasers, take Sword go tank and MC hunting.



Winterous said:


> Fire Dragons are far more expensive than they should be.


They got a 3+ Armour save, gained the ability to run and then shoot and are paying for it. Also last edition they were cheap enough that they were the automatic anti-tank suicide squad. Yeah, I'm glad we're moving away from suicide squads in an army of a race that laments losing even a single Eldar.



Winterous said:


> There's basically no point in taking the Warp Spider Exarch, since his powers are all terrible and massively overpriced (TWIN LINKED GUN ON A BS5 MODEL, REALLY?), and you don't really gain a damn thing from him being there.


He has other options you know. And BS5 with twin-linked just means you're chances of hitting are like 5.5/6 instead of 5/6. It makes him a more reliable shot which isn't a bad thing.



Winterous said:


> Most of the Phoenix Lords are just plain bad, and don't do what they should, which is modify the FOC to favour their aspect and provide buffs to the unit they join (like all Exarchs should do).


Phoenix Lords didn't do that last edition and everyone got -far- too over-hyped thinking they'd do it this edition. I'm sorry, but we don't need armies of Fire Dragons running around (which is exactly what would happen, and if Fire Dragons were the only ones to not be able to score people would bitch about that too).



Winterous said:


> Yriel is a shadow of his former self.


I've never seen him played, but from a rules standpoint he seems about the same to me.



Winterous said:


> Eldrad is way too expensive for how massively gimped he is.


Oh no, the last edition's auto-include for nearly every Eldar army went up in points to represent how badass he actually is? Say it isn't so!



Winterous said:


> They now have basically no Psychic defenses, which makes absolutely no sense.


Again, welcome to 6th. This is the way it is for almost everybody. On the flipside you have an easier time casting Blessings this edition anyways.



Winterous said:


> Runes of Warding and Witnessing are nothing like what they ought to be.


Sorry, but they were broken in 6th. While they may have gone a little too heavy on the Nerf Hammer, it was the right choice. You can be mad if you want to, but honestly it had to happen.




Winterous said:


> The person who authored this codex should be ashamed, they have absolutely no goddamn idea what the Eldar are all about, and have written a horribly underpowered waste of money.


I'm sorry but Phil-Motherfucking-Kelly and Jes-Goddamn-Goodwin know more about what the Eldar "should" be like than you ever will. Compare the Eldar codex to the other 6th Edition books. It's about the same power level. That's good for the game, good for the hobby, and your crying about it won't change it.



Winterous said:


> This book is practically unusable in competitive play, there's a lot of good changes (battle whatever and shuriken weapons being two of them), but almost everything else has been made absolutely awful.


Again, you've shown an opinion blinded by nerd-rage rather than taking the time to stop jerking your knee about and actually adjust to the way the game is being designed in this edition.



Winterous said:


> It's offensive, they've shown an absolute lack of respect and understanding of one of the most interesting and important 40k races, and the entire codex needs to be re-written by someone who actually knows how Eldar should work.


No, you've shown a lack of respect to the people who've been working their ass off to bring us as many codexes as they can, as fast as they can, with better internal and external balance to each other. You've tried claiming that the two people in Games Workshop who are basically the _parents_ of what you consider to be "Eldar" don't know what they're doing.

You sir, have shown less respect and understanding to their hard work, and dedication and have only chosen to bitch because your new codex isn't the King of Shit Mountain. It's shameful and frankly rather sad. 

6th Edition is Games Workshop returning quite firmly to the Beer and Pretzels style of gameplay. Of course the codex isn't designed to be the next big thing. None of the 6th Edition codexes are. They're designed to be well balanced with a large range of equally good options to use with the new toys not being designed to replace old ones and old toys not being made worse to spotlight the new ones.

This is not 5th Edition. This isn't the same kind of game 5th was, and frankly I hope we keep going down this road because it's about tighter balance, and having a more enjoyable experience with your friends than crushing your opponent's army with the newest and more shiniest of toys. Now you can disagree with it if you want to, but with these changes to how they approach balance, it will in the long run actually help the competitive scene because it puts all the armies on the same basic power level. This means to win you'll need to be better than your opponent, not just having deeper pockets than them.


----------



## Zerodyme619

Winterous said:


> Combat Focus is a fantastic rule, that and the change to Shuriken weapons are some of the few very good changes to the codex.
> 
> However, the Scatter Laser's rule only works for the model itself unfortunately, not the entire unit.
> That would be unbelievably good.


Ha, look at that, you are right about the laser. While doing it, I thought "that can't be right, the number of hits is ridiculous.. 
Well, it was a first test game, so mistakes are to be expected ^^


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I do have one complaint from this codex, although it comes from my Harlie-centric point of view:

There was no change in their rules and point cost, but now I am stuck with a Psychic power that is (imo) not as good overall as the FAQ'd power, I have to cast each turn and provides no benefit during the first turn...

Other than that I am loving the codex. I can make a Solitaire, my Rangers are cheaper, my bikes are cheaper, and my storm guardians are better. Was trying to do a basic point analysis of my 4ed 1000pt list and the same list in 6ed. Overall without changing up anything I am saving 66 pts (or the ability to get another ranger squad).

As to banshees...overall they are no worse than before (grenade loss offset mostly by always on masks), they can traverse the battlefield faster, have a better exarch and their point cost dropped. Their battlefield role has been changing for several editions now. Even a small unit makes a nice protection for objective holders and they have some interesting potential for multi-assaulting units.


----------



## Winterous

Zion said:


> Warlocks only pair with Guardian based units and their powers only buff them and their unit or work against an enemy unit. Also quit bitching that the army has to use the same kind of mechanics for psychic powers everyone else does. Warlock powers are all pretty good. Just plan around the rolls like everyone else does instead of complaining. Adapt and improve.


The problem is that most of the powers are rendered practically useless by the fact that you can't choose where they go; you put them in units BEFORE you roll for powers, so Storm Guardians, which had the potential to be a viable unit, only have a 1/6 chance of getting that vital buff you want.
The only reason to include them for squad attachment is to give Shrouded, the rest of their powers might as well not exist.



Zion said:


> Old Exarch powers are already rolled into the unit's special rules so now their powers are used to boost the Exarch to provide bonuses in different ways. Increased combat effectiveness through different bonuses (better at assault, ect).


The point of the Exarch is that they use their experience to guide the rest of the unit in combat, they're truly a leader to the unit, now the unit doesn't gain anything from their leadership except someone who's better at what they do; it goes against the essence of the Exarchs.



Zion said:


> Sword gives you a different set of options. Take Scatterlasers, take Sword go tank and MC hunting.


The problem is the sword and shield isn't worth 10 points, not when the default guns he has are better; if anything it should be the other way around.



Zion said:


> They got a 3+ Armour save, gained the ability to run and then shoot and are paying for it. Also last edition they were cheap enough that they were the automatic anti-tank suicide squad. Yeah, I'm glad we're moving away from suicide squads in an army of a race that laments losing even a single Eldar.


You're right, I misjudged this one.



Zion said:


> Phoenix Lords didn't do that last edition and everyone got -far- too over-hyped thinking they'd do it this edition. I'm sorry, but we don't need armies of Fire Dragons running around (which is exactly what would happen, and if Fire Dragons were the only ones to not be able to score people would bitch about that too).


But they SHOULD do these things, their presence should do something to the FOC, just one unit of that aspect as Troops would add so much flavour and utility to them.
And most importantly they should be turbo Exarchs, buffing the unit they join in an interesting and useful way; Fuegan doesn't even have Tank Hunter.



Zion said:


> Oh no, the last edition's auto-include for nearly every Eldar army went up in points to represent how badass he actually is? Say it isn't so!


Yes he needed to be nerfed, but right now he's too expensive for how unreliable he is.
If he could re-roll his power generation, and if half of the Eldar powers weren't terrible, then he would be well worth it.



Zion said:


> Sorry, but they were broken in 6th. While they may have gone a little too heavy on the Nerf Hammer, it was the right choice. You can be mad if you want to, but honestly it had to happen.


Damn straight they were broken, but no way in hell are they worth 15 points now.
Eldar are the kings of Psyking (the Psykings ), they need to have some sort of effective Psychic defense; something like Shadow In The Warp for Runes of Warding, but 18" or 24". Rune Priests are infinitely better at it than Farseers, it makes no sense.


----------



## scscofield

Rune priests will be nerfed when it comes around to thier dex being updated. GW is working hard to make it where you can not auto deny psykers. They want all those big flashy spells going off.


----------



## Winterous

Ok I'm much less ragey now.
Anyway, it's 7am almost, enough for now, sleepy time.


----------



## Creon

Sounds like someone who doesn't want to change his patterns cause there's a new book.


----------



## Zerodyme619

I may be able to play a second small eldar game (around 500 pts) in a few minutes.
Anything I should pay attention to? Or maybe something you guys want me to test? It will again be against Necrons. ^^


----------



## Zion

I'm not going to turn this into a nested quotes fest, so I'm only going to quote your replies:



Winterous said:


> The problem is that most of the powers are rendered practically useless by the fact that you can't choose where they go; you put them in units BEFORE you roll for powers, so Storm Guardians, which had the potential to be a viable unit, only have a 1/6 chance of getting that vital buff you want.
> The only reason to include them for squad attachment is to give Shrouded, the rest of their powers might as well not exist.


Okay, based on the actual rules: Psychic Powers are rolled for -before- you deploy. Warlord traits are rolled for before the deployment as well. The attachement only has to be done before you roll for Warlord traits. So you could: roll for psychic powers, attach them, roll for Warlord traits then deploy. That is unless GW FAQs it.



Winterous said:


> The point of the Exarch is that they use their experience to guide the rest of the unit in combat, they're truly a leader to the unit, now the unit doesn't gain anything from their leadership except someone who's better at what they do; it goes against the essence of the Exarchs.


From my understanding of the fluff and Exarch is just someone who is lost on the path and is more dedicated to that path than your normal Aspect Warrior. I don't see a problem with this change becuase of this.




Winterous said:


> The problem is the sword and shield isn't worth 10 points, not when the default guns he has are better; if anything it should be the other way around.


You're not paying for the Sword, you're paying for the 5++ Invunerable Save that forces a blind test on all unengaged units in 6" of the Wraithknight.



Winterous said:


> But they SHOULD do these things, their presence should do something to the FOC, just one unit of that aspect as Troops would add so much flavour and utility to them.
> And most importantly they should be turbo Exarchs, buffing the unit they join in an interesting and useful way; Fuegan doesn't even have Tank Hunter.


No they shouldn't. They are the purest representation of that individual Aspect. Aspects (outside of Dire Avengers) has particular battle rolls that go beyond "hold this point". It actually violates the concept of Aspects _more_ to make them Troop Choices when you take a particular Phoenix Lord. People only look at it from the numbers standpoint however and complain that they can't do that thing that they really shouldn't' be able to to do anyways.



Winterous said:


> Yes he needed to be nerfed, but right now he's too expensive for how unreliable he is.
> If he could re-roll his power generation, and if half of the Eldar powers weren't terrible, then he would be well worth it.


He has Runes of Fate, Divination AND Telepathy. I'm sorry, but he's got a nice enough spread that I can'y agree.



Winterous said:


> Damn straight they were broken, but no way in hell are they worth 15 points now.


So don't take them. Crisis Adverted



Winterous said:


> Eldar are the kings of Psyking (the Psykings ), they need to have some sort of effective Psychic defense; something like Shadow In The Warp for Runes of Warding, but 18" or 24". Rune Priests are infinitely better at it than Farseers, it makes no sense.


They get it by an improved Deny the Witch, just like almost everyone else does (Space Wolves are going to HATE their update btw if you consider that they did this to the Runes).


----------



## Winterous

Creon said:


> Sounds like someone who doesn't want to change his patterns cause there's a new book.


I don't even play Eldar man.
Can't a person be outraged about game imbalance without being accused of just wanting to win?


----------



## scscofield

It is not imbalance though, it is balance.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Zion said:


> No one ever seems to be happy with fliers. They're either too expensive and underpowered, or undercosted and broken. No matter what GW did with the Eldar flyers I'm willing to bet someone would bitch.


I think everyone is automatically mad when their flyer isn't a Vendetta. The Nephilim worked fine for me every time I used it, granted I think the book used the F-117 line of "fighter" logic. I really would have hoped the Hunters at least got an AV11 on the front and maybe the sides but with Vector Dancer and being Eldar and already seeing the Dark Eldar it wasn't that surprising.




Zion said:


> No they shouldn't. They are the purest representation of that individual Aspect. Aspects (outside of Dire Avengers) has particular battle rolls that go beyond "hold this point". It actually violates the concept of Aspects _more_ to make them Troop Choices when you take a particular Phoenix Lord. People only look at it from the numbers standpoint however and complain that they can't do that thing that they really shouldn't' be able to to do anyways.


Imagine Banshees just sitting around holding objectives... simply doesn't sound right at all to me. Having Aspect troops would be nice but I would have to agree some of them simply don't seem useful being troops or really geared towards that.


----------



## troybuckle

I'm not sure what to think here, it seems like Wint is spewing a lot of bad news about the book, which to be honest, is a little disheartening to all of us waiting to get our hands on it and read the rules. However, change no mater what type it is, is usually followed by this type of anger and outrage, especially on the net. 

I would like to here from someone with a lot of Eldar experience and give an opinion of weather the book and army as a whole has gotten an improvement in play compared to the current book and it the fluff has progressed for the better. 

Eldar was my first army in 3ed and i picked them up again it early in 5th, i have been looking forward to this update seeing as it will bring them to 6th standard. I look at it not as "the flyer sucks," but like "damn this flyer is 100 times better then the one we have now" lol. 

I think i am just going to consider Wint as trolling, because he bumming us all out...


----------



## pattywhacker

troybuckle said:


> I look at it not as "the flyer sucks," but like "damn this flyer is 100 times better then the one we have now" lol.


100 times nothing is still nothing. :laugh:

We all got what you meant though.


----------



## Djinn24

Rumor floating around that Mat Ward wrote the fluff in the Iyanden supplement. 

*puts on fire suit*


----------



## Zion

djinn24 said:


> Rumor floating around that Mat Ward wrote the fluff in the Iyanden supplement.
> 
> *puts on fire suit*


Really now? That's interesting. If he's been working on supplement books that might be where he's been.

Well that'll be interesting to see.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

djinn24 said:


> Rumor floating around that Mat Ward wrote the fluff in the Iyanden supplement.
> 
> *puts on fire suit*


Can't wait! 



> "Iyanden are the bestest of all the craftworlds, they are so good at being Eldar that all the other Eldar want to be like them and so do some of the Space Marines but only the ones what Calgar said couldn't be Ultramarines. One Eldar Character of Craft World Iyanden is Super Duper Ultimate Daemon Killer Eldar who once killed all of Chaos twice in a single week using nothing more than his awesomeness and the evil sword KillyChaosEldarStuff, he's so great I would likes to marry him and Calgar loves him and says he is his BFF and stuff"


----------



## Jacobite

Sweet so norm has the dex.... any chance of saying if there are rules in there as well as Ward's next award winning literary pieces?


----------



## normtheunsavoury

There's only rules for Ultimate Daemon Killer Eldar, every stat is 10, he gets a 2+ inuln save but gets to reroll all ones until he passes his save. 

He also gets the special rule "I am fucking awesome" at the start of the game when you have both deployed you roll a D6, on a roll of 1-6 all enemy models die instantly and you win.


----------



## Jacobite

normtheunsavoury said:


> There's only rules for Ultimate Daemon Killer Eldar, every stat is 10, he gets a 2+ inuln save but gets to reroll all ones until he passes his save.
> 
> He also gets the special rule "I am fucking awesome" at the start of the game when you have both deployed you roll a D6, on a roll of 1-6 all enemy models die instantly and you win.


Hmmm Ward is at least trying to make the rules a little fairer. A year ago the "I am fucking awesome" roll would have been done even before deployment.


----------



## Winterous

troybuckle said:


> I'm not sure what to think here, it seems like Wint is spewing a lot of bad news about the book, which to be honest, is a little disheartening to all of us waiting to get our hands on it and read the rules. However, change no mater what type it is, is usually followed by this type of anger and outrage, especially on the net.
> 
> I would like to here from someone with a lot of Eldar experience and give an opinion of weather the book and army as a whole has gotten an improvement in play compared to the current book and it the fluff has progressed for the better.
> 
> Eldar was my first army in 3ed and i picked them up again it early in 5th, i have been looking forward to this update seeing as it will bring them to 6th standard. I look at it not as "the flyer sucks," but like "damn this flyer is 100 times better then the one we have now" lol.
> 
> I think i am just going to consider Wint as trolling, because he bumming us all out...


This is the most polite response so far, I think.

Look, it's not all bad, I was pretty angry when I was writing that stuff; there's a bunch of really good changes, Guardians are actually viable for once because of the run and shoot thing and Shuriken weapons being so much better.
Wave Serpents are actually fantastic because of their new shield gun thing, which combined with the Scatter Laser Twin-Linking rule is a potent anti-vehicle weapon.

There's just a lot of things in the codex that go against the Eldar military ethos, Exarchs are no longer a leader to the unit but just an extra badass guy, the Psykers aren't as reliable as they should be considering that the entire race depends on their leadership to survive, Warlocks can only attach to units before they generate their powers (meaning most of the powers they can get will see little use).
It's really disappointing, a lot of things have been very poorly designed compared to the previous codex, so much flavour has been taken out of it for no good reason, and the internal balance is completely out of whack; options on many things are the wrong point costs, some weapons aren't really worth using compared to others (particularly the Wraithknight).

My initial reaction was perhaps too extreme, but I promise you that my negative response is very well justified.


----------



## Barnster

I think if you start comparing Eldar to marines they will always look worse, the same way daemons looked worse but are actually a very playable army

Eldar lack the save, the toughness, the straight up killyness. But they do board control and isolation tactics. The hawks are a good example of this, or any other eldar fast. You can't just run up the table and win

Fluffwise many eldar are unhappy that their actions are decided on prophecy, many feeling it has lead to the slow decline of their race. Them having slightly less dramatic and immediate effects could be worth it. Beside think before, the only ever power which was used with guardians was conceal. I play 1k sons so know its dodgy to rely too much on powers, you just have to adapt 

Fluffwise Exarchs are not leaders, they are dominated by an aspect of Khaine, they are not driven to lead other but personal desire. They should just be a really horrid individual to fight. If they can get their unit to hit and run that great but on the whole (and they were previously) their abilities should be about making them, not their squad better. The only real leaders have are the Autarchs.


----------



## Winterous

Barnster said:


> Fluffwise Exarchs are not leaders, they are dominated by an aspect of Khaine, they are not driven to lead other but personal desire. They should just be a really horrid individual to fight. If they can get their unit to hit and run that great but on the whole (and they were previously) their abilities should be about making them, not their squad better. The only real leaders have are the Autarchs.


Well if that's the case then they failed horribly at that, too.
Most of the Exarch powers are a waste of points, there's only a few good ones, like Fast Shot and Disarm, but in only a few instances do these even justify the purchase of the Exarch in the first place.

And really, Twin Linked weapons for the Warp Spider and Dire Avenger Exarchs, that's an insult. They're BS5, give them a twin gun like in the previous codex if you want them to be worth a damn thing.


----------



## GrizBe

Looks like Eldar are stupidly popular again.... As i'm typing this my local store has only been open 30 minutes.... He posted on the stores FB account 15 mins ago that they'd already sold out of their allocation of Wraithknights and Wraiths.


----------



## effigy22

GrizBe said:


> Looks like Eldar are stupidly popular again.... As i'm typing this my local store has only been open 30 minutes.... He posted on the stores FB account 15 mins ago that they'd already sold out of their allocation of Wraithknights and Wraiths.


it will go the same way as dark eldar. Everyone is like "OH SHINY!" then they will get curb stomped a few times because they dont really know how to use them. They wil call them crap then go back to some form of power armour. 

The good thing about it though, a few of them will actually enjoy playing with eldar and stick with them


----------



## Barnster

effigy22 said:


> it will go the same way as dark eldar. Everyone is like "OH SHINY!" then they will get curb stomped a few times because they dont really know how to use them. They wil call them crap then go back to some form of power armour.



Which means eldar go up cheap on eBay!


----------



## bitsandkits

GrizBe said:


> Looks like Eldar are stupidly popular again.... As i'm typing this my local store has only been open 30 minutes.... He posted on the stores FB account 15 mins ago that they'd already sold out of their allocation of Wraithknights and Wraiths.


Well that makes me happy,i have been playing them since rogue trader and in everything since ,they deserve there time in the lime light and some kick ass sales figures , plus i like the fact two xenos armies are exceeding expectation and selling out,maybe just maybe GW will see people will buy non imperial stuff if they put the effort in.


----------



## bitsandkits

Winterous said:


> Well if that's the case then they failed horribly at that, too.
> Most of the Exarch powers are a waste of points, there's only a few good ones, like Fast Shot and Disarm, but in only a few instances do these even justify the purchase of the Exarch in the first place.
> 
> And really, Twin Linked weapons for the Warp Spider and Dire Avenger Exarchs, that's an insult. They're BS5, give them a twin gun like in the previous codex if you want them to be worth a damn thing.


Your really coming across as a negative nelly now


----------



## Magpie_Oz

If the new 'dex is so rooted, just imagine how much of an awesome achievement your victories will be.


----------



## Orochi

As long as Asurman is now usable (don't care about his cost) I'll be happy-ish.

If supplements are due, then Biel-Tan and Ulthwe prospects have got me a little excited.


----------



## GrizBe

Typically the new codex has an FAQ already.... looks like they put the wrong profile in for the Shadow Weaver:

Codex Eldar FAQ


----------



## Mokuren

Magpie_Oz said:


> If the new 'dex is so rooted, just imagine how much of an awesome achievement your victories will be.


It's amusing, as someone who still calls himself a sisters player, to see people whine and cry havoc over the last Eldar codex. The one with the T8 gunships that are faster than everything I have and cost less than a properly kitted Daemon prince while being stronger overall and that can be healed on top of that.

I've been mulling over CSM as well, which is my secondary army, and the more 6e codexes come out the more it shows they're paying the price for being the first: it's not bad, but damn there's so many overpriced models that go down burning if you so much as glare in their direction.

Like, I keep hearing complaints about striking scorpions and banshees, what should I say about Khorne Berzerkers? Or Mutilators? Or Warp Talons?

The Eldar codex looks a lot smoother and well-rounded than the first 6e products, there's quite a noticeable evolution from the days of the Chaos Marine 'dex and it's still not obviously and ludicrously broken, unless until the 5e era when the next codex had to beat the previous in a dick-waving race through the orbit; anyone remember Grey Knights and Necrons? They didn't come out so long ago that everyone is justified in forgetting them.

I have another one in my group that is violently whining that Eldar are now unplayable and, worst of all, he says he's going to play Sisters from now on, because apparently Sisters are overpowered because they have a 3+ armour save. I don't even.


----------



## Cyberias

Hi,

i got some questions regarding the new codex:

1.) How much does a wraithguard actually cost now, like 2 and a half Guardian or 5 Guardians -15? (didn't get the "-15 for 5")

2.) Are Wraithlords still monstrous creatures? didn't see it mentioned?

Maybe someone could help me out^^


----------



## Winterous

Cyberias said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got some questions regarding the new codex:
> 
> 1.) How much does a wraithguard actually cost now, like 2 and a half Guardian or 5 Guardians -15? (didn't get the "-15 for 5")
> 
> 2.) Are Wraithlords still monstrous creatures? didn't see it mentioned?
> 
> Maybe someone could help me out^^


1. 3 points cheaper than they used to be.

2. Yes, they're mostly the same except a lot more expensive and 3 attacks.


----------



## scscofield

Define what you consider a lot more.


----------



## Cyberias

thx, i came up with another question =), again bout the Wraithguards:

"The whole unit may exchange their Wraithcannons for D-Scythe", does this mean you gotta change the whole units weapons to D-Scythes or can you choose to just give like 2 of them a scythe?


----------



## Winterous

scscofield said:


> Define what you consider a lot more.


Their base cost is 4/3 of what it used to be, and then you have to add on guns.
Depending upon their loadout, they end up being 30-40 points more.


----------



## Winterous

Cyberias said:


> thx, i came up with another question =), again bout the Wraithguards:
> 
> "The whole unit may exchange their Wraithcannons for D-Scythe", does this mean you gotta change the whole units weapons to D-Scythes or can you choose to just give like 2 of them a scythe?


All of them have to switch.


----------



## Orochi

Winterous! Talk to me about Asurmen!

(My codex won't arrive till Monday)


----------



## Karyudo-DS

GrizBe said:


> Typically the new codex has an FAQ already.... looks like they put the wrong profile in for the Shadow Weaver:
> 
> Codex Eldar FAQ


Yeah this was actually up at least a week ago, setting a new record. Not that anyone was surprised there were typos in a GW book.

Overall Exarchs sound right to me, they're a better statline within a group of already dedicated Eldar. Thing that gets me is that I almost always used the twin catapult DA Exarch and bladestorm spammed because it was just all sorts of fun. Trading that for a twin linked weapon and no extra spam makes me sad. Of course being the only option I ever found tempting I could see a reason to deemphasize it.

Pity about the Wraithguard weapon being all or nothing. Already have a small set and was hoping to mix them in if anything. Wraithlord being more expensive almost doesn't bother me if it gets 3 attacks. Nothing incredible but with 2 you end up tar pitted by everything and anything with that WS4. 

I think so far I would agree with Mokuren on this book. It is following a tone and one I hope the other books follow and quickly. When every flyer is compared to a vendetta your game might have an issue. I had hoped they fixed what 6 ed broke from the last book but this at least sounds functional. I would rather have Banshees able to thwack Terminators without random luck on every level but I guess they could be Warp Talons, who look scary, have an interesting sounding ability, but due to the rules are best as a support charger.


----------



## Zion

Winterous said:


> *snip*


I do so enjoy it when people ignore my replies to things so let me start by replying to your previous post again:



Zion said:


> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's genuinely awful.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, but that's an opinon, not an actual fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exarch powers don't make any sense, they should benefit the unit, and most of them are awful anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old Exarch powers are already rolled into the unit's special rules so now their powers are used to boost the Exarch to provide bonuses in different ways. Increased combat effectiveness through different bonuses (better at assault, ect).
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warlocks can't determine their powers before they get split off to units.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warlocks only pair with Guardian based units and their powers only buff them and their unit or work against an enemy unit. Also quit bitching that the army has to use the same kind of mechanics for psychic powers everyone else does. Warlock powers are all pretty good. Just plan around the rolls like everyone else does instead of complaining. Adapt and improve.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I was a bit off on this now having a chance to look at the summary page. Yes the Warlocks have to be in the unit first, but unless you're playing an all Guardian list I can't imagine this being an issue honestly. Even a full Seer Council will end up with an interesting mix of powers. I still say learning to get used to the random power mechanic is important because that's how 6th balances powers. You don't have to pay for them anymore, but you can't choose them either.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wraith Lords are far too expensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And before the update people playing against Eldar bitched they where too cheap. So now your T8 monsterous creature isn't under 100 points base? So what? He lost Wraithsight, is a more powerful MC due to the MC rules this edition, gained an attack in close combat, gets the Ghostglaive the same cost as a Meltabomb (3x S9, AP2 attacks? Yes, that IS better than before).
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fliers are made of paper, for their cost they die far too easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one ever seems to be happy with fliers. They're either too expensive and underpowered, or undercosted and broken. No matter what GW did with the Eldar flyers I'm willing to bet someone would bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpions are pretty much unusable now, the Mandiblasters change neutered them pretty harshly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they lost a basic attack and gained Impact Hits that go off -every turn- and this is somehow bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Psychic Powers are mostly garbage, and the lack of reliability is extremely un-Eldar; they should be able to re-roll their power rolls, or at least Farseers should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to 6th Edition where everyone's psychic powers are getting toned down.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starcannon are still terrible and overpriced (except on a few things, but they're still bad overall).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the same arguement from 4th Edition. Tell me again how that book was so much better exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wraithknight's weapon options are awful, the sword is worth LESS than his standard weapons by far, and the Suncannon is ludicrously expensive. It can't even fire more than two weapons (meaning you can't take advantage of the Scatter Laser's great ability properly).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sword gives you a different set of options. Take Scatterlasers, take Sword go tank and MC hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Dragons are far more expensive than they should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They got a 3+ Armour save, gained the ability to run and then shoot and are paying for it. Also last edition they were cheap enough that they were the automatic anti-tank suicide squad. Yeah, I'm glad we're moving away from suicide squads in an army of a race that laments losing even a single Eldar.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's basically no point in taking the Warp Spider Exarch, since his powers are all terrible and massively overpriced (TWIN LINKED GUN ON A BS5 MODEL, REALLY?), and you don't really gain a damn thing from him being there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has other options you know. And BS5 with twin-linked just means you're chances of hitting are like 5.5/6 instead of 5/6. It makes him a more reliable shot which isn't a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Phoenix Lords are just plain bad, and don't do what they should, which is modify the FOC to favour their aspect and provide buffs to the unit they join (like all Exarchs should do).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phoenix Lords didn't do that last edition and everyone got -far- too over-hyped thinking they'd do it this edition. I'm sorry, but we don't need armies of Fire Dragons running around (which is exactly what would happen, and if Fire Dragons were the only ones to not be able to score people would bitch about that too).
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yriel is a shadow of his former self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen him played, but from a rules standpoint he seems about the same to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eldrad is way too expensive for how massively gimped he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, the last edition's auto-include for nearly every Eldar army went up in points to represent how badass he actually is? Say it isn't so!
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> They now have basically no Psychic defenses, which makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, welcome to 6th. This is the way it is for almost everybody. On the flipside you have an easier time casting Blessings this edition anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Runes of Warding and Witnessing are nothing like what they ought to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but they were broken in 6th. While they may have gone a little too heavy on the Nerf Hammer, it was the right choice. You can be mad if you want to, but honestly it had to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person who authored this codex should be ashamed, they have absolutely no goddamn idea what the Eldar are all about, and have written a horribly underpowered waste of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but Phil-Motherfucking-Kelly and Jes-Goddamn-Goodwin know more about what the Eldar "should" be like than you ever will. Compare the Eldar codex to the other 6th Edition books. It's about the same power level. That's good for the game, good for the hobby, and your crying about it won't change it.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> This book is practically unusable in competitive play, there's a lot of good changes (battle whatever and shuriken weapons being two of them), but almost everything else has been made absolutely awful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you've shown an opinion blinded by nerd-rage rather than taking the time to stop jerking your knee about and actually adjust to the way the game is being designed in this edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Winterous said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's offensive, they've shown an absolute lack of respect and understanding of one of the most interesting and important 40k races, and the entire codex needs to be re-written by someone who actually knows how Eldar should work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you've shown a lack of respect to the people who've been working their ass off to bring us as many codexes as they can, as fast as they can, with better internal and external balance to each other. You've tried claiming that the two people in Games Workshop who are basically the _parents_ of what you consider to be "Eldar" don't know what they're doing.
> 
> You sir, have shown less respect and understanding to their hard work, and dedication and have only chosen to bitch because your new codex isn't the King of Shit Mountain. It's shameful and frankly rather sad.
> 
> 6th Edition is Games Workshop returning quite firmly to the Beer and Pretzels style of gameplay. Of course the codex isn't designed to be the next big thing. None of the 6th Edition codexes are. They're designed to be well balanced with a large range of equally good options to use with the new toys not being designed to replace old ones and old toys not being made worse to spotlight the new ones.
> 
> This is not 5th Edition. This isn't the same kind of game 5th was, and frankly I hope we keep going down this road because it's about tighter balance, and having a more enjoyable experience with your friends than crushing your opponent's army with the newest and more shiniest of toys. Now you can disagree with it if you want to, but with these changes to how they approach balance, it will in the long run actually help the competitive scene because it puts all the armies on the same basic power level. This means to win you'll need to be better than your opponent, not just having deeper pockets than them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Winterous

Zion said:


> I do so enjoy it when people ignore my replies to things so let me start by replying to your previous post again:


I actually did reply to that, I forgot to reply to your next one though (which I do in this post).
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/news-and-rumors/eldar-rumors-123038-post1378095.html



Orochi said:


> Winterous! Talk to me about Asurmen!
> 
> (My codex won't arrive till Monday)


He's not that bad actually, D3 Warlord Traits, 4+ invuln, and hits at S5 with his AP2 Dire Sword.
Around 200 points I think, maybe a bit more.


Ok, on to the long reply.



Zion said:


> Okay, based on the actual rules: Psychic Powers are rolled for -before- you deploy. Warlord traits are rolled for before the deployment as well. The attachement only has to be done before you roll for Warlord traits. So you could: roll for psychic powers, attach them, roll for Warlord traits then deploy. That is unless GW FAQs it.


It's right near the back of the book, in the turn summary; Warlord Traits are rolled before generating Powers, a real kick in the nuts, but possibly not intended (that Warlocks are hurt by that I mean).



Zion said:


> From my understanding of the fluff and Exarch is just someone who is lost on the path and is more dedicated to that path than your normal Aspect Warrior. I don't see a problem with this change becuase of this.


My understanding is that yes, they are trapped on that path, they're obsessed with it and can't return to normal life; and in the role of an Exarch they carry on the tradition of teaching those who would seek to walk the path of the warrior.
They become the leader of the shrine, the sensei, so to speak.

So as a teacher, it makes sense that their presence would provide benefits to the others, as he imparts the wisdom of his experience and dedication.



Zion said:


> You're not paying for the Sword, you're paying for the 5++ Invunerable Save that forces a blind test on all unengaged units in 6" of the Wraithknight.


I hardly think that's worth 10 points AND your super awesome tank demolishers.



Zion said:


> No they shouldn't. They are the purest representation of that individual Aspect. Aspects (outside of Dire Avengers) has particular battle rolls that go beyond "hold this point". It actually violates the concept of Aspects more to make them Troop Choices when you take a particular Phoenix Lord. People only look at it from the numbers standpoint however and complain that they can't do that thing that they really shouldn't' be able to to do anyways.


That's a good point.
However, as the founder of the Aspect Path, they should definitely have group buffs to provide to warriors of that Aspect; they are the embodiment of the Aspect, surely they can help out the newbies.



Zion said:


> They get it by an improved Deny the Witch, just like almost everyone else does (Space Wolves are going to HATE their update btw if you consider that they did this to the Runes).


They don't get improved Deny though, only Runes of Warding does that, once per game.


----------



## troybuckle

IMO Eldar play much differently than the other armies in 40k, not only in fluff by actually on the table top as well. It is important for Eldar to be able to have superior deployment, speed and maneuverability, then to rely on their specialized units to complete certain roles, but they also need the support of other units to do this. These are the keys to playing well with Eldar. 



Things which have been taken from us in 6th, however looks like we will get some of these back:


I.e. Placing fire dragons in a tank then moving straight at a target to jump out and destroy it, will get them killed as soon as you pull this move. *granted they will take out that armour of elite squad in the process. 


However, if you infiltrate some scorpions close to that key squad or armour, then you send in the tank with dragons and an attacked farseer (say with guide or fortune, or combos). Then you pop them out and buff them with the Farseer shoot away, and then use the scorpions to clean up the mess that would otherwise go straight after the dragons, so they can hop back into their transport and move to another supporting position. (this is an example of how Eldar need to be supported by each other)


So if we take a look at some of the new rules, we can see how this tactic has gotten better:
· Improved Sv on the dragons
· Improved shuriken pistols on the scorpions 
· Stealth on the scorpions 
· Improved holofield on a tank (combined with jink) 
· Battletrance 


There may be more, which I could find with the dex as well. Considering that IMO and experience in 6th, it has turned more into infantry heavy armies who rely much more heavily on shooting than anything else “these type” of changes will help us very much.





Barnster said:


> I think if you start comparing Eldar to marines they will always look worse, the same way daemons looked worse but are actually a very playable army


 
Eldar tactics are more than just stand and shoot, then rely on Power Armour across the board to get us out of jams. 



A lot of what I am hearing about the new rules on here and stuff don't seem all that bad to me, there are 2 new rules alone that will make our Eldar Armies instantly better and that is the change to Shruiken Weapons (ap 2 on wound rolls of 6 will hurt everything) and being able to "run then shoot" (or is it "shoot then run") will increase our speed big time, let us close a little more ground or put that needed few extra inches between our enemy. Also, improved Ballistic Skill on guardians helps as well. Throw in the fact that we have some new units/IC/Flyer/Physic Powers/Our own warload trains are all improvements. 




Winterous said:


> Well if that's the case then they failed horribly at that, too.
> Most of the Exarch powers are a waste of points, there's only a few good ones, like Fast Shot and Disarm, but in only a few instances do these even justify the purchase of the Exarch in the first place..



However, I’m not sure what I think of the Exarch changes, I feel that they should be able to improve the squad as a whole and I do believe that it is in their fluff to do so. I.e. in the “Path of the warrior” a normal Eldar artist choose to follow the path of the scorpion before getting so lost down it that he became an Exarch then eventually was even rebirthed into the Phoenix Lord in the heat of battle. Still, throughout the book as he progressed along the path with training and in actually battles he/squad were all influenced and improved by their Exarch, so I guess this is where my ideas of the Exarch improving the squad come from. 




scscofield said:


> Rune priests will be nerfed when it comes around to thier dex being updated. GW is working hard to make it where you can not auto deny psykers. They want all those big flashy spells going off.


 With regard to the whole PP thing, all then new 6th dexs have their own PP that are mostly better than the ones in the BRB, and now Eldar are same field, so will all the new dexs coming out hopefully. We all have to roll to get the powers so we may not be able to select the ones we want, but neither can any new dex out there. (this is just an evolution Change to 6th so..) 
Similarly, thus far in all the games I have played in 6th I have yet to get a Warloard trait that was actually useful to me at all (RBR ones are not that good for Eldar IMO, the few that are can only be obtained through pure luck), so this was a new aspect of the game that didn’t help our army much, but now we have our own!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

djinn24 said:


> Rumor floating around that Mat Ward wrote the fluff in the Iyanden supplement.
> 
> *puts on fire suit*


----------



## stephen.w.langdon

Pre Ordered my Codex as soon as I could, and it has not arrived  one sad, sad Eldar Player here, looks like I will have to wait until Monday now

Everyone who has a Codex enjoy and I hope to be joining you all soon lol :laugh:

As for people crying my Army is broken and it no longer works take a deep breath and a step back, you have only just gotten it and not had time to take everything in yet

Why is it that when ever I see someone complain about a new codex I think of Kevin and Perry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUfU1arc0Es

Remember every new Codex this edition has had the same Knee Jerk reaction and as the week went on those same people have come round as they have seen things that they didn't originally notice the first time round, you need time to process what you read, and look at how things fit together

If after you have had time to truly take in the Codex and still can't see away to win as the new updates are Soooooo unfair I would hazed a guess you are the type of gamer who has just one maybe two tactics and now that they don't work you don't know what to do

If that is the case then you really are playing the wrong army anyway lol

Anyway enough ranting, everyone who has the new Dex enjoy I hope to be joining your ranks this Monday (Can't believe it didn't arrive, but these things happen)


----------



## Zion

Winterous said:


> I actually did reply to that, I forgot to reply to your next one though (which I do in this post).
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/news-and-rumors/eldar-rumors-123038-post1378095.html


I apologize, so you did. I honestly forgot because you began repeating your complaints.




Winterous said:


> It's right near the back of the book, in the turn summary; Warlord Traits are rolled before generating Powers, a real kick in the nuts, but possibly not intended (that Warlocks are hurt by that I mean).


Yeah, I posted an edit about that in the quoted post. I don't see this being too much of an issue anyways, because if you're running a Seer Council then it doesn't matter, they're all one unit. If you're only bringing one or two of them to support your Guardians on an Objective then it's less of an issue because it's random anyways. Adapt around the powers. They're still all useful and can add a new dimension to the game.



Winterous said:


> My understanding is that yes, they are trapped on that path, they're obsessed with it and can't return to normal life; and in the role of an Exarch they carry on the tradition of teaching those who would seek to walk the path of the warrior.
> They become the leader of the shrine, the sensei, so to speak.


So what's the problem then? They're stuck on their path, their obviously teaching their students their art, and they're better for the points now.



Winterous said:


> So as a teacher, it makes sense that their presence would provide benefits to the others, as he imparts the wisdom of his experience and dedication.


See, that's debatable. Space Marine Sergeants don't give bonuses to their unit, Sister of Battle Superiors don't give bonuses to theirs and they're the ones training their subordinates. What happens in the background doesn't always have to be on the table. 



Winterous said:


> I hardly think that's worth 10 points AND your super awesome tank demolishers.


You still get your shoulder guns this way though, so you could take Starcannons to balance it out.



Winterous said:


> That's a good point.
> However, as the founder of the Aspect Path, they should definitely have group buffs to provide to warriors of that Aspect; they are the embodiment of the Aspect, surely they can help out the newbies.


I don't think they've ever had bonuses to their respective Aspects though. It'd be interesting, but they haven't done it before, and they haven't done it yet.



Winterous said:


> They don't get improved Deny though, only Runes of Warding does that, once per game.


You might need to go read how Deny the Witch works. Those Guardian units? The ones you can stick Warlocks in? They get a bonus because he's a Psyker. Infact, you have the ability to put psykers almost everywhere in your army, hence my talking about improved Psychic Defense. It's not through Runes, but rather through actual Psykers doing the work.


----------



## Winterous

Zion said:


> Yeah, I posted an edit about that in the quoted post. I don't see this being too much of an issue anyways, because if you're running a Seer Council then it doesn't matter, they're all one unit. If you're only bringing one or two of them to support your Guardians on an Objective then it's less of an issue because it's random anyways. Adapt around the powers. They're still all useful and can add a new dimension to the game.


The thing is though, that outside of a Council, most of their powers won't ever see much good use; Storm Guardians would be viable if you have a good chance of giving them a Warlock with the Strength power, but since it's completely random they're still pretty much useless.
I do however think that this one may be unintentional, as it's a pretty specific part of the rulebook, and that alone prevents it.



Zion said:


> You still get your shoulder guns this way though, so you could take Starcannons to balance it out.


Starcannon still aren't worth it, they need to be 3 shots or they will continue to be garbage; a Shuriken Cannon performs almost as well as a Starcannon (ignoring the range) when you assume that the target unit has a 5+ Cover Save, for cheaper, and it's also better against other things.

And yes you still have the shoulder guns, but they keep adding to the points; you end up paying 50 points for that 5+ invuln if you buy Scatter Lasers, I'd prefer to just keep the D-Lances.

*edit*



Zion said:


> You might need to go read how Deny the Witch works. Those Guardian units? The ones you can stick Warlocks in? They get a bonus because he's a Psyker. Infact, you have the ability to put psykers almost everywhere in your army, hence my talking about improved Psychic Defense. It's not through Runes, but rather through actual Psykers doing the work.


I thought you were referring to an actual improvement; you can't attach Warlocks to Wraithguard, or any of the Aspect Warriors; Wraithguard are pretty much a straight upgrade to Fire Dragons, and most of your army's effectiveness is going to be from Warp Spiders (who are hands down the best unit in the codex).


----------



## Zion

Winterous said:


> The thing is though, that outside of a Council, most of their powers won't ever see much good use; Storm Guardians would be viable if you have a good chance of giving them a Warlock with the Strength power, but since it's completely random they're still pretty much useless.


I do however think that this one may be unintentional, as it's a pretty specific part of the rulebook, and that alone prevents it.[/quote]
You could always write into GW and ask if you can do it in a different order. It might make the FAQ.



Winterous said:


> Starcannon still aren't worth it, they need to be 3 shots or they will continue to be garbage; a Shuriken Cannon performs almost as well as a Starcannon (ignoring the range) when you assume that the target unit has a 5+ Cover Save, for cheaper, and it's also better against other things.


I'd argue it's harder to get cover from something 8" off the ground, but yes, the Starcannon is more expensive than it should be for what it is. I don't think that we should just write off options before trying them though. The should weapons really do seem like they're made for when you take the Glaive, or the Suncannon. 

Oddly enough I've heard a lot of bitching on other parts of the internet that the twin Heavy Wraithcannons aren't a good option because you don't have an invulnerable save and the Wraithknight will just go down too fast. It's all in the eye of the beholder it seems.



Winterous said:


> And yes you still have the shoulder guns, but they keep adding to the points; you end up paying 50 points for that 5+ invuln if you buy Scatter Lasers, I'd prefer to just keep the D-Lances.


Everything costs points. You want to bring a Knight class Titan into the game you got to be willing to spend some points on it.



Winterous said:


> *edit*
> I thought you were referring to an actual improvement; you can't attach Warlocks to Wraithguard, or any of the Aspect Warriors; Wraithguard are pretty much a straight upgrade to Fire Dragons, and most of your army's effectiveness is going to be from Warp Spiders (who are hands down the best unit in the codex).


Farseer and Spiritseer can attach to those other units. This is how 6th is handling psychic powers now. Wraithguard still have the same range and speed limitations (not to mention unit size limitations, especially if you want a Wave Serpent). Fire Dragons still have their place (after all they'll break a Land Raider more effectively than relying on 6's from the Wraithguard), but it's toned down a bit. There are more options outside just Fire Dragons to handle your anti-tank now and that's good.


----------



## Winterous

Zion said:


> You could always write into GW and ask if you can do it in a different order. It might make the FAQ.


I don't truly understand what method of contacting GW staff will actually accomplish a damn thing, and I have absolutely no faith in them updating the rules sensibly.



Zion said:


> Fire Dragons still have their place (after all they'll break a Land Raider more effectively than relying on 6's from the Wraithguard), but it's toned down a bit.


Wraithcannon are S10 now, man. You get to shoot from 12" away with similar effectiveness to Meltas at 6".
Also you're tough.


----------



## Zion

Winterous said:


> I don't truly understand what method of contacting GW staff will actually accomplish a damn thing, and I have absolutely no faith in them updating the rules sensibly.


If you don't want to try to correct the problem then why complain about it? At least emailing [email protected] would be an attempt at actually doing something.




Winterous said:


> Wraithcannon are S10 now, man. You get to shoot from 12" away with similar effectiveness to Meltas at 6".
> Also you're tough.


Fire Dragons get the melta effect at 9" due to their guns having an 18" range.

Wraithcannons could screw up vehicles before. 3-4 to glance and 5-6 to pen. This change they have now makes them more reliable, and causes Instant Death against everything T5 and down, but they still have to get close to vehicles to do the damage. This was the thing that people said didn't make them good for anti-tank in the old book.


----------



## Barnster

stephen.w.langdon said:


> Pre Ordered my Codex as soon as I could, and it has not arrived  one sad, sad Eldar Player here, looks like I will have to wait until Monday now
> 
> Everyone who has a Codex enjoy and I hope to be joining you all soon lol :laugh:
> 
> Anyway enough ranting, everyone who has the new Dex enjoy I hope to be joining your ranks this Monday (Can't believe it didn't arrive, but these things happen)


I'm in your boat too mate so your not alone!


----------



## troybuckle

Fire Dragons get the melta effect at 9" due to their guns having an 18" range.

Is this new, as in, is the range of the Fusion Gun now 18" instead of 12"?


----------



## Winterous

Zion said:


> If you don't want to try to correct the problem then why complain about it? At least emailing [email protected] would be an attempt at actually doing something.


When I say I don't understand where to send it I mean I actually don't know if sending emails to support reaches the people who make decisions.
What's that email send to?



Zion said:


> Fire Dragons get the melta effect at 9" due to their guns having an 18" range.
> 
> Wraithcannons could screw up vehicles before. 3-4 to glance and 5-6 to pen. This change they have now makes them more reliable, and causes Instant Death against everything T5 and down, but they still have to get close to vehicles to do the damage. This was the thing that people said didn't make them good for anti-tank in the old book.


Fire Dragons do not have 18" range now, they're still 12".
And the reason that Wraithguard have pretty much taken that role is that the cost increase of Fire Dragons has massively swayed the balance between them; Fire Dragons used to be roughly half the cost of Wraithguard, but now they're about 2/3 the cost and still have to be closer to really screw vehicles up.

The extra toughness that Wraithguard offer as an alternative pretty solidly wins them the role, that and they can be Troops.


----------



## kickboxerdog

how are people planniong on fielding there wraithguard


----------



## Winterous

kickboxerdog said:


> how are people planniong on fielding there wraithguard


I imagine usually in Wave Serpents, since they kick ass, and get you close.


----------



## kickboxerdog

Winterous said:


> I imagine usually in Wave Serpents, since they kick ass, and get you close.


yeah for sure but weapon load out wise i cant decide, i got 2 boxes so was thining 5 with wraith cannons and 5 with the axe and shield thing


----------



## Karyudo-DS

Winterous said:


> And the reason that Wraithguard have pretty much taken that role is that the cost increase of Fire Dragons has massively swayed the balance between them; Fire Dragons used to be roughly half the cost of Wraithguard, but now they're about 2/3 the cost and still have to be closer to really screw vehicles up.
> 
> The extra toughness that Wraithguard offer as an alternative pretty solidly wins them the role, that and they can be Troops.


Sort if makes me happy. I have a set of 5 metal ones and while I sort of liked them in 5th I went with dragons far more often. Looking forward to having another excuse to drop them into a list.


----------



## Zion

troybuckle said:


> Fire Dragons get the melta effect at 9" due to their guns having an 18" range.
> 
> Is this new, as in, is the range of the Fusion Gun now 18" instead of 12"?


Yeah, that was my mistake based on some info I misread from the rumours. They're still 12". Thankfully I've got my codex now so I can be a lot more certain with what I'm saying.



Winterous said:


> When I say I don't understand where to send it I mean I actually don't know if sending emails to support reaches the people who make decisions.
> What's that email send to?


That's the email address for all questions regarding any GW games which (usually) then gets put into the FAQs or ends up with an Errata.

If you want GW to address something in the FAQs that's the email address to use.



Winterous said:


> Fire Dragons do not have 18" range now, they're still 12".


Yup, my bad. 



Winterous said:


> And the reason that Wraithguard have pretty much taken that role is that the cost increase of Fire Dragons has massively swayed the balance between them; Fire Dragons used to be roughly half the cost of Wraithguard, but now they're about 2/3 the cost and still have to be closer to really screw vehicles up.


While I can agree Fire Dragons aren't the "go to" to solve every anti-vehicle problem ever anymore, I'd say that's actually a good thing. In the old codex if you wanted to pop a tank what was the normal solution? Fire Dragons who then die the next turn. Fire Dragons are still -awesome- tank hunters, but now you have a multitude of other options, and on top of that they're still a decent choice. Plus, unlike Wraithguard, you can fit 12 in a Wave Serpent.



Winterous said:


> The extra toughness that Wraithguard offer as an alternative pretty solidly wins them the role, that and they can be Troops.


As troops though Wraithguard will be out numbered and unless you're trying to make the Eldar version of the Draigowing with them I'd still rely on other things to help support the Wraith units. Wraith units -are- good, there is no doubting that, but don't get blinded by their statline and forge that they cost a large amount of points and if shot at by things like Plasma Cannons (or anything that APs them in general, like Leman Russ Battle Cannons) they have to hope they have a cover save, can't go to ground and don't have an Invunerable Save unless you are running Wraithblades with Axe and Shield.



kickboxerdog said:


> how are people planniong on fielding there wraithguard


Back during 5th I knew a player who ran 20 Wraithguard on foot. I imagine that this is still a fairly reasonable tactic, but with the ability to throw 6 in a Wave Serpent, and the number of different weapon options it really comes down to what you intend on doing with them and then gearing them up appropriately.


----------



## Winterous

Zion said:


> That's the email address for all questions regarding any GW games which (usually) then gets put into the FAQs or ends up with an Errata.
> 
> If you want GW to address something in the FAQs that's the email address to use.


Oh that's great, thanks


----------



## Zion

Winterous said:


> Oh that's great, thanks


No problem. It's the same one I've used in the past and had things actually answered. Not every question is answered, but that's why you just keep harassing them with it until they do (usually in response to seeing it wasn't answered in whatever latest FAQ has come out).

EDIT: Because Eldar are actually officially release now I've unstuck the thread. It's still open for discussion, but it's not going to stay up top anymore as interest dies off.

DOUBLE EDIT: So I ran across this just now:








That's a screen shot from the Inyanden Supplement book sample. The rumours are true, it was written by Matt Ward. I'm downloading it now to see what else it contains.


----------



## elmir

For people with the codex... I have these questions 3!

a) A spiritseer makes wraithguard troops, right? Any other FoC changes you can do (there was an early rumour about autarchs making aspect warriors troops?) Is that so for allied detachments as well, or just for primary detachments?

b) Do any of the groundtroops in eldar actually get acces to skyfire? Or is your own flyer the only defence against aerial attack? 

c) Have wraithguard got acces to wave serpents as dedicated transports?

*EDIT* I'm really curious about what the Iyanden supplement will be... Is it going to be a fluff book or an actual slight tweak of the main codex to show unique elements to that craftworld? If it's fluff and written by Matt Ward, no doubt that there will be a lot of moaning from Eldar players. If it's rules adjustments and tweaks, there might be more moaning from none-Eldar players.


----------



## Zion

elmir said:


> For people with the codex... I have these questions 3!
> 
> a) A spiritseer makes wraithguard troops, right? Any other FoC changes you can do (there was an early rumour about autarchs making aspect warriors troops?) Is that so for allied detachments as well, or just for primary detachments?


In order: Yes, no, and "if your army contains a Spiritseer Wraithguard and Wraithblades are Toops instead of Elites".



elmir said:


> b) Do any of the groundtroops in eldar actually get acces to skyfire? Or is your own flyer the only defence against aerial attack?


War Walkers, and the Dark Reaper Exarch. But the Flyer is the cheapest way to do it.



elmir said:


> c) Have wraithguard got acces to wave serpents as dedicated transports?


Yes.



elmir said:


> *EDIT* I'm really curious about what the Iyanden supplement will be... Is it going to be a fluff book or an actual slight tweak of the main codex to show unique elements to that craftworld? If it's fluff and written by Matt Ward, no doubt that there will be a lot of moaning from Eldar players. If it's rules adjustments and tweaks, there might be more moaning from none-Eldar players.


We've got a thread for to answer that very question! You can find it stickied at the top of News and Rumours or by clicking here.


----------



## elmir

Cheers.

I'm mainly asking because my buddy has some serious issues in our current meta with his dark eldar. His inability to deal with flyers (except by taking his own, gimping his anti-tank a lot by leaving his ravagers at home) was becomeing a serious issue. He was considering allying with Tau to overcome this.

But his dark eldar can ally a spiritseer (giving him acces to psyckers: good) some hard to shift troops (good, dark eldar can definatly use that too) and some anti-air in terms of an allied fighterjet and warwalkers (giving him acces to something DE also lack, wich is S6-S7 shots), that might be the best bet for him.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

elmir said:


> I'm mainly asking because my buddy has some serious issues in our current meta with his dark eldar. His inability to deal with flyers (except by taking his own, gimping his anti-tank a lot by leaving his ravagers at home) was becomeing a serious issue.


Welcome to the club! Not the Space Marine club but... Well you know. I found it funny you can stick AA in half the Dark Angel squads if you want. I guess the nice part is also having the fighter in a different FOC slot. 

Been tempted to look at some DE allies for my Eldar though, nearly have a full unit of warriors. Course I already have Shuriken spam.


----------

